#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > Speakers Corner >  >  Prime Minister Boris Johnson

## Looper

The irrepressible Boris Johnson is prime minister of the UK.

 :UK: 

It is sure to be a fun time with BoJo at the helm playing Robin to Trump's Batman and high entertainment is in the pipeline.

Scomo from Aussie is to attend a state dinner at the invitation of Scrotus and may become a minor apprentice to the 2 masters of disasters!

Buckle in crack the popcorn and enjoy the ride folks!!

 :cmn:

----------


## baldrick

<burp>

his ego will be caught at the park toilets ,sucking off tweery dressed in his firemans uniform

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## docmartin

Scomo is too much of a muppet to be Batman’s Albert the Butler. 
Could play a role as Batman’s Aunt Harriet though.

----------


## Cujo

I assume there was some kind of a party vote so the question is why would anyone vote for such Muppet to be the leader of United Kingston and it's colony the United States.

----------


## Looper

> Scomo is too much of a muppet to be Batman’s Albert the Butler.


How did Australian politics sink so low.

He presents like a plumber or accountant rather than a statesman.

Still better than the labour's Bill Shorten.

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## docmartin

> Still better than the labour's Bill Shorten.


Cholera is better than slimy Shorten

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I assume there was some kind of a party vote so the question is why would anyone vote for such Muppet to be the leader of United Kingston and it's colony the United States.



Much better than that other sheila they had. At least he is entertaining.

Also much, much better than having this guy rather than that fucking retarded idiot Jeremy Corbyn who leads Labour .

----------


## taxexile

could have been a decent thread here looper, sadly barry has polluted it with cut and pastes from those kiddies cartoon books he loves so much. :Smile: 

oh well, back to the brexit thread then.

----------


## baldrick

boris , Vlad and Donya 

3 of the 4 horsemen of the apocalypse

----------


## terry57

The really funny thing is this fukos. 

The Donald, Boris and Morrison were on the back foot when it came to the polls and kuntos in the fake news  constantly talked up the shit against them.

But here they are in all their glory being top fookin leaders of their Kingdoms and all their detractors are fooked up and contemplating suicide.  :Smile: 

I fookin love it and take great pleasure in the pain felt by the piss ants who rallied  against them.
Jump ya fukers,   Ya know ya want to don't cha.  :cmn:

----------


## cyrille

Which poll are you referring to in which Boris Johnson was 'on the back foot', Terry?

----------


## Cujo

> The really funny thing is this fukos. 
> 
> The Donald, Boris and Morrison were on the back foot when it came to the polls and kuntos in the fake news  constantly talked up the shit against them.
> 
> But here they are in all their glory being top fookin leaders of their Kingdoms and all their detractors are fooked up and contemplating suicide. 
> 
> I fookin love it and take great pleasure in the pain felt by the piss ants who rallied  against them.
> Jump ya fukers,   Ya know ya want to don't cha.


Listen you idiot. Boris was selected by the party, nothing to do with polls or votes.

----------


## Switch

Boris Johnson has the public persona of a buffoon, but he is also remarkably intelligent.The worrying part is, he's been around long enough to understand that politics today, is more about perception, than honesty.

----------


## cyrille

Meh...he just went to school, knows his fucking Latin and can punctuate.

Something of which, not all of, us, are capable, admittedly.  :Wink: 

Anyway the UK is 'taking back control' with a Prime Minister voted for by 0.3% of the country's population, who may well muzzle parliament.

And the country rejoices, maintains bungholeboy.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## baldrick

this is not boris' endgame , only a stepping stone

and he is only playing this game for himself

so does he want the house of lords , knighthood or the board of an international bank ?

----------


## Switch

> this is not boris' endgame , only a stepping stone
> 
> and he is only playing this game for himself
> 
> so does he want the house of lords , knighthood or the board of an international bank ?


Mere trinkets that he could have had already, if he wanted.  He craves only power. You've gone full dragonfly with your projected failure there balders.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

from the BBC comments  :rofl: 

2155. Posted by entwistle74 on Just now

And Rees Mogg’s been confirmed as Leader of the House. It’s like Harry Potter directed by Ken Russell..

----------


## armstrong

His first speech was rather uplifting if not very possible..

----------


## Cujo

That's all he's got. But a positive enthusiastic attitude only goes so far.
You actually need to be able to implement your plans.
Let's see how he does.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Boris Johnson has the public persona of a buffoon....


The thing is that in British/English comedy the buffoon or scapegoat is the hero. Think Chaplin. 
Unlike US comedy where he hero is a one line wisecracker.




> Anyway the UK is 'taking back control' with a Prime Minister voted for by 0.3% of the country's population.....


Yes that is the way a parliamentary democracy works. The leader is chosen by the winning party members not by the general population. Armed forces swear allegiance to the Monarch not to a flag. et al......

----------


## VocalNeal

> He craves only power.


His father is /was a politician so maybe he just wants to do better? 

Although "Johnson's earliest recorded ambition was to be "world king".

----------


## Looper

I think comparisons with Trump are abit unfair.

He is clearly a showman like Trump is but he has a much more genial, intelligent and appealing presentation and does not go in for being provocative just for the troll factor like Trump does.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> His first speech was rather uplifting if not very possible..


That's his schtick.....vacuous tub-thumping without any substance. He's never lasted the course at anything because he cannot abide the tedium of mundanity, hard work and the truth. He prefers the dazzle-dazzle of oratory without any responsibility for translating empty, ill-considered promises and assurances into anything so mundane as good governance.

He is what he is, a vapid, narcissistic, lazy poseur who wants to be the centre of attention who detests work.

That is why he was the worst FS in modern history and is disregarded by practically everyone who prizes integrity, honour and responsibility.

Think of him as a precocious child who needs to be petted  but who has got a throbbing cock and has to fuck a lot, preferably with different women.

----------


## Latindancer

But he does make....things.

And cardboard buses.

----------


## Dragonfly

> He is what he is, a vapid, narcissistic, lazy poseur who wants to be the centre of attention who detests work.


he is the perfect image of the lazy racist constituents he represents  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

> That's his schtick.....vacuous tub-thumping without any substance. He's never lasted the course at anything because he cannot abide the tedium of mundanity, hard work and the truth. He prefers the dazzle-dazzle of oratory without any responsibility for translating empty, ill-considered promises and assurances into anything so mundane as good governance.
> 
> He is what he is, a vapid, narcissistic, lazy poseur who wants to be the centre of attention who detests work.
> 
> That is why he was the worst FS in modern history and is disregarded by practically everyone who prizes integrity, honour and responsibility.
> 
> Think of him as a precocious child who needs to be petted  but who has got a throbbing cock and has to fuck a lot, preferably with different women.


He served 2 terms as mayor of London, that's sticking the course. Again your post is just full of shit, regurgitated shit from an opinion piece in the Guardian.

----------


## Seekingasylum

He had fuck all to do with the administration of London and was nothing more than a fucking bit of tinsel on the top of Nelson's column. And when he insisted on using London as a vehicle for his ridiculous buffoonery and vaunting ego he fucked up every time whether it was the Routemaster folly or the stupid flower bridge, both failures and cost millions. 

His tenuous occupation of the role of Mayor, mostly titular, was fucking nondescript otherwise, and had no legacy other than debt.

He's a bombastic lazy cvunt full of vacuous soundbites and bumfluffery rhetoric but with a nasty temper and a puerile need to be loved.

He's a fuckup, and he'll take Britain with him because gormless munters like you fall for his bullshit and do what all British lower class wankers do when faced with a bit of posh toffery, touch their forelocks, get on their knees and suck cock.

----------


## buriramboy

> He had fuck all to do with the administration of London and was nothing more than a fucking bit of tinsel on the top of Nelson's column. And when he insisted on using London as a vehicle for his ridiculous buffoonery and vaunting ego he fucked up every time whether it was the Routemaster folly or the stupid flower bridge, both failures and cost millions. 
> 
> His tenuous occupation of the role of Mayor, mostly titular, was fucking nondescript otherwise, and had no legacy other than debt.
> 
> He's a bombastic lazy cvunt full of vacuous soundbites and bumfluffery rhetoric but with a nasty temper and a puerile need to be loved.
> 
> He's a fuckup, and he'll take Britain with him because gormless munters like you fall for his bullshit and do what all British lower class wankers do when faced with a bit of posh toffery, touch their forelocks, get on their knees and suck cock.


Never touched my forelocks or got on my knees the numerous times i met princess Anne ( was a good friend of my mothers) but guess I'll have to make an exception for Boris then being as overawed by toffs as I am.......

----------


## Looper

> Never touched my forelocks or got on my knees the numerous times i met princess Anne


I met Prince Andrew and Fergie (and a very small Beatrice and Eugenie + 2 burly bodyguards) once while I was wandering alone with my backpack on the Balmoral Estate.

I put on a polite neutral smile and lowered my head slightly in deference and mumbled a quiet 'hello' as I walked past.

This display of grovelling subservient obsequiousness paid dividends half an hour later as Andrew stopped his Range Rover as he was driving past me on a forest track and gave me directions to Lochnagar using my O.S. 1:50000 map.

And Fergie (driving a second range rover) gave me a big grin (I think she was laughing at my stunned-mullet reaction to having just got directions from her husband) and waved to me as she drove past.

I know royals like to wave from their cars at the snivelling subjects but to get a private one-on-one wave still feels like an honour.

----------


## Bettyboo

Fergie could get some (plenty, as much as she could take without causing her a life threatening orgasmic experience...) of Mr Bettyboo's manjuice loving...





Regarding BJ: yes please, Fergie; twice on Sundays.

Regarding BoJo: some typical boring cliches from the cheap seats... It was nice to see a PM attempt to bring a positive tone to the den of moaning rats that is PM's questions time.

----------


## cyrille

Winston Churchill Would Despise Boris Johnson
Britain’s new leader has a sadly exaggerated sense of the importance his country will have after Brexit.


By Ian Buruma
Mr. Buruma is a writer and a professor at Bard College.


July 27, 2019

Winston Churchill’s ghost still hovers over Washington and London. American presidents have often modeled themselves after the British wartime leader, especially in times of conflict.


George W. Bush was a great admirer. And so in the buildup to the Iraq war, Prime Minister Tony Blair lent him a bust of Churchill, while another one, which had been in the White House for several decades, was being repaired. When President Barack Obama returned the bust after the old one was fixed — as had been agreed before Mr. Obama came to the White House — he was accused by a British politician of doing so out of spite, because of his “ancestral dislike of the British Empire, of which Churchill had been such a fervent defender.”


That politician was Boris Johnson, who became prime minister of Britain on Wednesday. He once wrote a fawning biography of Churchill and did nothing to discourage the impression that he identified with the great man: the upper-class mannerisms, the jokes, the love of grandeur and the appeal, post-Brexit, to the myth of wartime Britain standing alone against the Nazi menace, the much-vaunted “Dunkirk spirit.”

President Trump, who placed a Churchill bust in the Oval Office with great fanfare, has no upper-class mannerisms or, indeed, manners at all. But he, too, is an admirer of Churchill, and of Mr. Johnson, whom he called, somewhat oddly, the “Britain Trump.” Some supporters of Mr. Johnson see this as a sign that the special Anglo-American relationship will revive in all its old glory. If so, this relationship will stand for everything Churchill — and especially his great wartime ally Franklin D. Roosevelt — despised.

Churchill was indeed a defender of empire and held some serious racial prejudices, especially against Indians, whom he detested. But he was also an internationalist. Far from wanting Britain to go it alone during the evacuation of Allied troops from Dunkirk in the spring of 1940, he even entertained the idea that Britain and France should merge as one nation to fight Hitler.


The idea of Britain’s special relationship with the United States was also very much Churchill’s. His mother was American, so there were sentimental reasons. And Churchill was a great believer in the greatness of the “English-speaking peoples.” But the relationship was born out of dire necessity. Churchill knew that Britain would not be able to defeat Nazi Germany without active help from the United States.


Roosevelt, who was no friend of British imperialism, was well aware of the danger posed to the United States by a Europe dominated by the Third Reich. But in 1940, most Americans were not at all keen to go to war to help Britain. The most fervent opposition came from right-wing isolationists, and some of them, such as the aviator Charles Lindbergh, had more than a sneaking sympathy for the Nazis. Their slogan, revived by the Trump campaign in 2016, was “America First.”


At the end of 1941, the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor and Hitler’s declaration of war against the United States silenced the America Firsters. Churchill and Roosevelt drew up the Atlantic Charter, envisioning the world after Hitler’s defeat. It was marked by deeply internationalist ideas: cooperation between countries, free trade and political freedom for all. The United Nations, now much disdained by the Trump administration, was born from this charter.


After the war was won, Churchill gave a famous speech in Zurich, in which he called for the creation of a United States of Europe. He believed that only full European integration would stave off another devastating war. Quite where Britain fit into this grand European design was left a little vague. Churchill thought that Britain, the United States and the Soviet Union should at least be sympathetic patrons of a united Europe. Many members of his generation had a hard time seeing Britain as just another European country, on a par with France or Italy. Among the 52 percent of Britons who voted for Brexit, there are plenty who find this difficult still.


The new British prime minister, Mr. Johnson, sometimes gives the impression that he feels nostalgic for the glory days of British imperialism. When he visited Myanmar as foreign secretary in September 2017, he startled his hosts, as well as the British ambassador, by reciting Rudyard Kipling’s patronizing poem “Road to Mandalay” in Shwedagon Pagoda, one of the country’s main Buddhist sites.


But even the most radical Brexiteers realize that those days are over. Some, perhaps including Mr. Johnson, see a future Britain as a larger version of Singapore, a kind of low-tax and low-regulation free port. Others dream that it will become a global power again once it is released from what they see as the chains of Brussels. Yet others believe that a revived special relationship with the United States is the gateway to national greatness.


The special relationship appeals to another type of nostalgia: kinship with the largest nation of English-speaking peoples, which many older, mostly white, Britons find more congenial than shared arrangements with foreigners on the Continent who eat garlic and speak in strange tongues.


Mr. Johnson has pushed all these buttons. But the main thing most Brexiteers have in common is an obsession with national sovereignty, “taking back control” and keeping foreigners out — a yearning for that old British idea: splendid isolation.


Hence the fetish of the Dunkirk spirit, used to great effect in the Brexit campaign. Hence, too, Mr. Johnson’s rhetoric revolving around the fantasy of wartime derring-do.


When he promises that Britain will leave the European Union by Halloween, “do or die,” he is mimicking Churchill’s bulldog defiance of the Nazi foe. Like Trump, he has an exaggerated belief in national power and in his own country first, unfettered by international institutions or cooperative arrangements, even though many of those were set up by the American and British governments in the wake of World War II.


The United States can afford to indulge in bashing international norms, at least for a while, because it is a huge country, with a powerful domestic economy, unparalleled military strength and great natural resources. Britain has none of these things. The idea that Britain, acting alone, can exact favorable terms from much larger powers such as China, Europe or, indeed, the United States, is a delusion. If it leaves the European Union, Britain will become a middling provincial country, whose fortunes will be subject to the whims of others. Trump probably won’t care. Churchill would have been horrified.


https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/27/o...mp-brexit.html

----------


## cyrille

> Regarding BoJo: some typical boring cliches from the cheap seats


Yeah, you really raised the bar there.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dragonfly

Vive Boris !!!

----------


## Seekingasylum

The Brexit English just want to suck Septic cock and chisel two-bit commissions from brokering deals importing cheap skanky American surpluses for the Brit lower end to consume. BoJO strikes me as a swallower and will go all the way for the Orange Pig, and that goes for his ragbag, tenth rate reject cabinet loons too.

----------


## taxexile

> importing cheap skanky American surpluses for the Brit lower end to consume.



and of course you would never use microsoft, apple, google, facebook, paypal, netflix, nasa developed tech, etc.etc.etc.etc.

wonderful innovators the yanks, they are so much more than just chlorinated chicken, burger king, shoddy cars and hollywood schtick.

----------


## Cujo

Here's a fun look at Boris.

----------


## Dragonfly

> Here's a fun look at Boris.


awesome,

he is a breeze of fresh air in the shit politics of Westminster

I hope he is going to have the balls to go hard Brexit and prove everyone wrong, but at the same time, there is reality and it's not going to happen, just wishful thinking  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

^^I was not aware of more than half of those anecdotes.

The presenter tries energetically to turn the piece into a lampoon of BoJo but he cannot come close to the man himself for entertainment value.

Letterboxes, bumboys and the road to mandalay...

 :rofl: 

EPICALLY EXCELLENT!!!

BoJo is head and shoulders above Trump in the cleverness of his trolling and does it with expertly crafted class.

Champion!

 :UK:

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I think comparisons with Trump are abit unfair.
> 
> He is clearly a showman like Trump is but he has a much more genial, intelligent and appealing presentation and does not go in for being provocative just for the troll factor like Trump does.


He's not even close to what Trump is, but let's not stop those labour lefties, driven by their blind ideology throwing their toys out of the cot...as per usual.

----------


## Seekingasylum

People are so naive but as in most matters it resolves to stupidity as much as to ignorance.

Boris is a very bad tempered man, a chap who when he fails to get his way can become vindictive, mean and ultimately quite childish. He affects that bumbling, congenial manner as a sly deflection of his true character which has been smelted in the crucible of a youth in which his father's caprice contributed to his mother's disaffection and alcoholism and to his peers mocking and bullying him - his default backstop was to seek out greedy approbation whenever the opportunity arose by playing the fool but the reality was that he looked in the mirror and saw only a frightened child angry at the unfairness of a life in which his vaunting ego was forced to wear a clown's suit in order to gain attention and acceptance - his nickname at Eton was 'Yeti'.

The danger in Boris is that he has become the Clown that he so affects to be because in truth he is like all narcissistic egoists, the dynamo of his very being is not geared to achieve greatness out of any worthy idealism but is motivated purely by an overwhelming and compulsive  need to be adored and admired - his sexual addiction, and persistent conquest of women who are captured by his boyish charm to service it, give a vivid insight into this psyche. But is that wrong in a PM? Will it detract rather than augment? Well, yes it is  in Boris' case, terribly wrong. He is a shallow man with no appetite for the minutiae of life that offers no scope in feeding his insatiable desire for approbation - he wants the kudos but will not do the work and if the devil is in the detail then Boris will either ignore it, lie about it or simply invent a scenario that deflects attention from the issue. He is lazy and slobbish. But the worst aspect of this is that he has no sense of morality shaping his deceit in achieving his aims, he simply does not care - he has destroyed his family life, he destroyed his marriages, he destroyed the trust in which employers invested in him, he has lied to friends and betrayed them and as we know he lied to the country.

Johnson is an abomination of a man who should never have been elected but his party cares little about anything other than its own survival in its egregious pursuit of power.

Truly Johnson is a a fit and proper person to lead a broken down, Brexit Britain.

But if the selfish, lying sack of shit can make you laugh then it's all fine.

----------


## Switch

> People are so naive but as in most matters it resolves to stupidity as much as to ignorance.
> 
> Boris is a very bad tempered man, a chap who when he fails to get his way can become vindictive, mean and ultimately quite childish. He affects that bumbling, congenial manner as a sly deflection of his true character which has been smelted in the crucible of a youth in which his father's caprice contributed to his mother's disaffection and alcoholism and to his peers mocking and bullying him - his default backstop was to seek out greedy approbation whenever the opportunity arose by playing the fool but the reality was that he looked in the mirror and saw only a frightened child angry at the unfairness of a life in which his vaunting ego was forced to wear a clown's suit in order to gain attention and acceptance - his nickname at Eton was 'Yeti'.
> 
> The danger in Boris is that he has become the Clown that he so affects to be because in truth he is like all narcissistic egoists, the dynamo of his very being is not geared to achieve greatness out of any worthy idealism but is motivated purely by an overwhelming and compulsive  need to be adored and admired - his sexual addiction, and persistent conquest of women who are captured by his boyish charm to service it, give a vivid insight into this psyche. But is that wrong in a PM? Will it detract rather than augment? Well, yes it is  in Boris' case, terribly wrong. He is a shallow man with no appetite for the minutiae of life that offers no scope in feeding his insatiable desire for approbation - he wants the kudos but will not do the work and if the devil is in the detail then Boris will either ignore it, lie about it or simply invent a scenario that deflects attention from the issue. He is lazy and slobbish. But the worst aspect of this is that he has no sense of morality shaping his deceit in achieving his aims, he simply does not care - he has destroyed his family life, he destroyed his marriages, he destroyed the trust in which employers invested in him, he has lied to friends and betrayed them and as we know he lied to the country.
> 
> Johnson is an abomination of a man who should never have been elected but his party cares little about anything other than its own survival in its egregious pursuit of power.
> 
> Truly Johnson is a a fit and proper person to lead a broken down, Brexit Britain.
> ...


Good!
You agree that he is an improvement on May then. 

Well done bright and shining object.  :Smile:

----------


## kmart

Hilarious bloke, eh Boris? Sideshow clown distracting the populace with his jolly japes and wizard wheezes, whilst giving tax breaks to his mates and generally getting free lunches and fukcing the working clarse up the arse. Same his and his type have been doing ever since the Domesday Book. Jolly good show!  :bananaman:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Welcome to the de facto Brexit thread. Post your "Brexit is for fuckwitz" stuff here.

----------


## AntRobertson

John Oliver has done a good take-down of Boris, explaining how he simultaneously is and isn’t ‘Britain’s Trump’ and dissecting how his buffoonery is a calculated ploy that essentially allows him to get away with being a nasty cnut.

----------


## Cujo

> John Oliver has done a good take-down of Boris, explaining how he simultaneously is and isn’t ‘Britain’s Trump’ and dissecting how his buffoonery is a calculated ploy that essentially allows him to get away with being a nasty cnut.


See post #38.

----------


## Klondyke

*Nicola Sturgeon says meeting Theresa May was ‘soul-destroying’ and ‘torturous’*
Scottish first minister delivers brutal verdict on Tory PMs

Nicola Sturgeon has described her meetings with Theresa May as “pretty soul destroying and torturous” and described Boris Johnson as someone who talks “utter nonsense”.

In a brutal verdict on her Tory rivals, the Scottish first minister accused Mr Johnson of “selling something that is not true” and crossing the line between “optimism and delusion”.

Ms Sturgeon said her recent meeting with the new prime minister was “very different” to his predecessor, who would “never depart from a script, no matter what”.

Her outspoken comments came after a new poll showed a boost for support for Scottish independence in the wake of Mr Johnson’s visit to Edinburgh last week.

Mr Johnson, who was booed and jeered by protesters at Bute House, is deeply unpopular north of the border, where his support for a no-deal Brexit is politically toxic.

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-a9040921.html

----------


## cyrille

Fine lass is Nicola.

But by Christ, how much longer will Scotland put up with being shat on?

You have to wonder if they might actually be into it.

----------


## NamPikToot

We can have our own Wall debate, that would be gareet. I hope Billy gets her way.

----------


## buriramboy

> Fine lass is Nicola.
> 
> But by Christ, how much longer will Scotland put up with being shat on?
> 
> You have to wonder if they might actually be into it.


Being shat on by the SNP I presume? You being a TEFLer would probably be interested in how the SNP has destroyed the Scottish education system from being greatly admired and successful to the dumbed down sorry state of affairs it is today. The SNP led governments under first Salmond and now Sturgeon have not been good for Scotland.

----------


## cyrille

Well what a surprise.

You don't like her.

Aand you're getting personal about it.

And this is about 20 posts now over 2 hours in response to someone you profess to find insufferably boring.

Very odd.

----------


## cyrille

> The SNP led governments under first Salmond and now Sturgeon have not been good for Scotland.


I do always admire the depth and specificity of your posts though.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## buriramboy

> Well what a surprise.
> 
> You don't like her.
> 
> Aand you're getting personal about it.
> 
> And this is about 20 posts now over 2 hours in response to someone you profess to find insufferably boring.
> 
> Very odd.


Always my pleasure to correct you and show your ignorance.

----------


## buriramboy

> I do always admire the depth and specificity of your posts though.


If you had any interest in the subject which I'm sure you dont, you are quite capable of reading up on the last 12 years of SNP government and draw your own conclusions.

----------


## Cujo

maybe this belongs in the jokes and funny stories thread but what the heck.
sorry I can't just post the video. 
http://www.indy100.com/article/boris...-video-9070151

----------


## Klondyke

Even a (new one) girlfriend of the PM (of the new one) is not above the (US) law

*Barred from America: New UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson's girlfriend Carrie Symonds, 31, is refused US visitors' visa 'over 2018 trip to Somaliland'*

Symonds, 31, applied for visa to go to the US in the next few days for her work

It was for a US-based environmental group, but authorities blocked the request

Believed decision stems from visit made in 2018 by Miss Symonds to East Africa

The PM's girlfriend went with her friend Nimco Ali, who was born in Somaliland

During the trip, they met the self-declared Somaliland president Muse Bihi Abdi

Boris Johnson faced embarrassment last night after his girlfriend was barred from visiting the United States.

Carrie Symonds, 31, applied for a visa to go to America in the next few days as part of her job with a US-based environmental group, but the American authorities have blocked the request.

It is believed the decision stems from a five-day visit made last year by Miss Symonds to East Africa, a region riven by civil war. 

The Prime Minister's girlfriend went with her friend Nimco Ali, a campaigner against female genital mutilation, who was born in Somaliland.

During their trip, they met the self-declared Somaliland president Muse Bihi Abdi to discuss women's issues and sea pollution.

The UK is among a handful of nations who have diplomatic relations with Somaliland, which broke away from neighbouring Somalia in 1991.

But crucially, the US – which backs Somalia – does not.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...omaliland.html

----------


## Klondyke

^And the GF did not get visa for France either?

----------


## cyrille

More likely Boris never had any intention of going with her to France since there is no visa needed, which renders the Daily Mail 'story' redundant.

Really, who the fcuk cares?

----------


## Klondyke

> there is no visa needed


Surprise, surprise... Perhaps after Brexit will be needed?

----------


## jabir

The new broom started off well then stumbled, at this rate he should be in or around ICU by end October.

----------


## panama hat

> Surprise, surprise... Perhaps after Brexit will be needed?


Hopefully . . . need to keep the riff-raff out on the island  :ourrules:

----------


## Klondyke

*Boris Johnson: I yearn to believe in the Loch Ness monster
*

Britain's Prime Minister Boris Johnson visits Peterhead Fish Market during a visit to Peterhead in Scotland


6 SEPTEMBER 2019  12:31PM

Boris Johnson has said he "yearns to believe" in the Loch Ness monster - despite new research suggesting the legend is most likely to have been sparked by sightings of giant eels.

The Prime Minister said he had wanted the mythical creature to be real when he was child, adding "part of me still does".

He was asked his views on the matter as he visited Scotland the day after scientists who combed the loch for samples of environmental DNA said it was unlikely Nessie is the last surviving prehistoric reptile.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/201...-ness-monster/

----------


## Klondyke

Netanyahu tells the cabinet he met UK PM Boris Jelcin:




https://twitter.com/noa_landau/statu...16713160855554

----------


## VocalNeal

> *Boris Johnson: I yearn to believe in the Loch Ness monster
> *
> 
> Britain's Prime Minister Boris Johnson visits Peterhead Fish Market during a visit to Peterhead in Scotland
> 
> 
> 6 SEPTEMBER 2019 • 12:31PM
> 
> Boris Johnson has said he "yearns to believe" in the Loch Ness monster - despite new research suggesting the legend is most likely to have been sparked by sightings of giant eels.
> ...


Well there has to be a little mystery in the world. It would be a pretty boring place without it.

----------


## Klondyke

*Episode 37- Loch Ness Monster Spotter Gary Campbell
*


There’s something in the water. What it is no one can be sure, but there is definitely something in the water. The fascination with the mythical Loch Ness Monster is one that has perplexed locals, tourists and scientists for well over a century.

Countless sightings have been reported and documented, and more than a few hoaxes have been staged yet still we have no definitive answer on if the legendary Nessie is real or not.

Why? had the chance to chat with Gary Campbell. Gary is responsible for cataloging and documenting all reported sightings for the Loch Ness Monster Sightings Registry. Are there really so many that they need their own registry? Indeed, there are.

Gary was compelled to take on the role after his own experiences spotting the elusive creature out in the water and he’s been doing it ever since. He shared with us his own thoughts on what he thinks the monster may be as well as hinted to the fact that there may be some new scientific evidence to share in the near future. He talked with us about the record number of sightings that have happened in the past couple years and even gave us the scoop on some other nearby lakes that may also have some monsters of their own.

One thing was for certain during our chat with him, the creature is definitely still a mysterious tale and one that captivates travelers from across the globe year after year. But why is this the case? Is it simply the folklore or is there something else potentially lurking to solve questions from eras long gone? No one really knows the answers to that either.

At the time of writing this blog, the Loch Ness Registry site has a recorded 1127 sightings to date. Pictures and descriptions are documented throughout the site giving visitors the opportunity to form their own opinions and estimations of what or who Nessie is. Gary is responsible for preserving each of those sightings for all to see and read up on.

Gary was a wealth of information and anecdotes and the longer we talked with him the more intrigued we became. If you haven’t visited Scotland, we’re pretty sure it’s going to climb up your list of destinations after listening to Gary’s tales. Even if staring off into the mist looking for a giant fish or dinosaur or figment of your imagination doesn’t sound like a dream come true, we’re pretty sure you’ll at least want to see the place.

Plus, if nothing else, you will love this episode just for the fact that you get to listen to him speak. All you fans of Luke’s voice (yes, Heidi’s mother we’re talking to you), you haven’t lived until you’ve listened to his lovely Scottish brogue. Have a listen, make your own judgement on the monster and let us know if you’ve ever had a sighting of a mythical creature of your own be it a leprechaun, Sasquatch, Flash or a unicorn.

Episode 37- Loch Ness Monster Spotter Gary Campbell - WhyThePodcast

----------


## cyrille

> If you haven’t visited Scotland, we’re pretty sure it’s going to climb up your list of destinations after listening to Gary’s tales. Even if staring off into the mist looking for a giant fish or dinosaur or figment of your imagination doesn’t sound like a dream come true, we’re pretty sure you’ll at least want to see the place.


And there you have it...the whole 'phenomenon' explained.

----------


## cyrille

> It was just another humiliation in a day of humiliations for Boris Johnson. Just a few weeks ago, he’d been mistaken for a statesman of substance in his meetings with Emmanuel Macron and Angela Merkel. In his press conference with Irish Taoiseach, Leo Varadkar, he had been exposed as a weak, incompetent, deceitful fraud. A prime minister so desperate for power he is not even trusted by his family or friends. A man of such needy narcissism that he can only say what he thinks his audience wants to hear and is crushed under his own contradictions. His defeat in the Grieve humble address was his fifth. One more was to come before the night was out. History in the making. Johnson had gambled and failed abjectly. He had imagined prorogation and a general election as a brilliant play. His finest hour. Instead he was only further diminished. Hubris, thy name is Boris.


 :bananaman: 

https://www.theguardian.com/politics...e-tory-turmoil

----------


## Dragonfly

best PM ever, going to sink that miserable island called England, where Nazi Germany failed  :Smile:

----------


## buriramboy

At least the Conservative party will be conservative again after the next GE with all the fake conservatives being kicked out. While the Westminster bubble and MSM continues to denigrate Boris his popularity continues to grow outside of London, strange isnt it a PM actually pledges to do what people voted for and his popularity soars.

----------


## panama hat

> strange isnt it a PM actually pledges to do what people voted for and his popularity soars.


Yet he isn't, he is driving the UK into the ground with his infantile rants about 31 October and blaming the EU at every turn and how horrible they are to the UK . . . not a word about how he and his ilk mislead the electorate time and again.  A simple lying sack of shit



He's about as disingenuous as they come and cold teach Trump a thing or two.  He has fairly well destroyed the Conservative Party for the foreseeable future.  The UK  joined the EU under certain rules and guidelines and now want to avoid the consequences.

----------


## Klondyke

Not sure whether it is true: BoJo has applied for an asylum in (please no names here)...

----------


## headhunter

come in BORIS your time is UP.
parliament is back TOAY. :kma:  :UK:

----------


## cyrille

How fitting that he's busy glad handing Trump.

----------


## Dragonfly

Boris in NY licking his wounds with Trump semen  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

Why to impeach just Trump only?

*Rebel alliance plots to impeach prime minister*
Boris Johnson is facing an unprecedented motion by opponents over his unlawful suspension of parliament

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/r...ster-px63h5k9r

----------


## Klondyke

Impeach him!

BORIS JOHNSON SPARKS NATIONAL SECURITY FEARS AFTER BEING SPOTTED USING HUAWEI PHONE

A selfie taken by Boris Johnson sparked national security concerns after he did so using a Huawei smartphone.

The Chinese company has been at the centre of an argument over whether its hardware is safe given its close relationship with the country's government. Such worries have led to questions over whether it should be allowed to help build the UK's internet infrastructure, and those concerns have been endorsed by Mr Johnson.

But the prime minister was spotted using one of the firm's smartphones to take a selfie alongside the presenters of ITV's This Morning presenters Phillip Schofield and Holly Willoughby. Following an interview with the pair, Mr Johnson used what seemed to be a Huawei P20 to take a selfie.

A Conservative spokesman subsequently denied the phone was the Prime Minister's.

But on the show Willoughby said Mr Johnson reappeared after his interview and "he whipped his phone out and he took a selfie" to which Schofield replied: "But he didn't know he had to press the button..."

The resulting image was later shared to Mr Johnson's personal Instagram feed.
he use of the phone comes in the midst of a heated debate around the company and allegations of its close links to the Chinese state - critics have argued that Huawei's telecoms equipment could be used to spy on people in the West - something the company has always denied.

It insists it abides by the laws of each country in which it operates.

The United States, which has placed trade restrictions on the firm, has previously suggested that future co-operation with other members of the Five Eyes intelligence-sharing partnership - the UK, Canada, Australia and New Zealand - could be jeopardised if the Chinese company was given a role in the UK's 5G infrastructure.

On Wednesday, Mr Johnson said he would not compromise Britain's national security over whether to give the telecoms firm a role in building the UK's 5G network.

Speaking at the end of the Nato 70th anniversary leaders' meeting in Watford, he said: "On Huawei and 5G, I don't want this country to be unnecessarily hostile to investment from overseas.

"On the other hand, we cannot prejudice our vital national security interests, nor can we prejudice our ability to co-operate with other Five Eyes security partners, and that will be how - that will be the key criterion that informs our decision about Huawei."

The Conservative Party refused to comment on the incident.

Huawei also remains the subject of a Government review into whether it should be allowed into "non-essential" parts of UK 5G infrastructure.

That decision is expected after the General Election.

https://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...-a9234476.html

----------


## Klondyke

*Naughtiest sin? PM Johnson admits cycling on the pavement

*LONDON (Reuters) - British Prime Minister Boris Johnson said on Sunday that the naughtiest thing he was prepared to admit to was breaking the law by cycling on the pavement.

When asked by Sky what the naughtiest thing he was ready to admit to was, Johnson initially asked advisers for suggestions before saying: “I think, I, you know, I may sometimes, when I was riding a bicycle every day, which I used to do, I may sometimes have not always have obeyed the law about cycling on the pavement.”

“I want you know how firmly and how strongly I disapprove of people who cycle on the pavement and I think it is wrong and I feel bad about it. But I might sometimes have scooted up onto the pavement rather than dismounting before.”

Asked if he was nervous about narrowing polls, Johnson said: “Of course, we are fighting for every vote. I think that this is a critical moment for this country.”

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-b...-idUSKBN1YC07V

----------


## Klondyke

*Johnson pledges transformative Brexit as nerves are rattled by UK polls*

LONDON (Reuters) - British Prime Minister Boris Johnson said he was nervous about his narrowing lead in opinion polls ahead of Thursday’s election but pledged to deliver a “transformative” Brexit that will allow lower immigration.

The Dec. 12 election will decide the fate of Brexit and the world’s fifth-largest economy with a stark choice between Johnson’s pro-market Conservatives and the socialist-led opposition Labour Party.

“Brexit is the most radical and profound change to the management of this country,” Johnson told Sky, adding that he would lead the United Kingdom out of the European Union on Jan. 31 if he wins a majority in the 650-seat parliament.

“Brexit is indispensable - you can’t move forward without Brexit,” said Johnson, the face of the leave campaign in the 2016 referendum before winning the top job in July after Prime Minister Theresa May failed to deliver Brexit on time.

Johnson called the snap election after more than three years of political crisis over the United Kingdom’s most significant geopolitical move since World War Two.

Voting takes place from 0700 and 2200 GMT on Thursday, with Johnson likely to need more than 320 seats to ensure he can remain prime minister and ratify the Brexit deal he struck with the EU in October.

Opinion polls put Johnson ahead of Labour Party leader Jeremy Corbyn, though his lead has narrowed in recent weeks and such polls largely failed to predict the 2016 referendum result or May’s loss of her majority in the 2017 snap election.

Asked if he was nervous about narrowing polls, Johnson said: “Of course, we are fighting for every vote. I think that this is a critical moment for this country.”

Four opinion polls published on Saturday put the lead of Johnson’s Conservative Party over the Labour Party at between eight and 15 points.

The Conservatives are certainly in pole position, but not necessarily so far ahead that they’re guaranteed to win, polling expert John Curtice told the BBC.

With the United Kingdom still split over Brexit, the election has largely been dominated by rhetoric over the EU exit and an array of expensive spending promises on public services by both major parties.

Beyond Brexit, the main foreign policy issue has been Corbyn’s claim that Johnson would sell off the much-cherished National Health Service (NHS) to U.S. corporations in a post-Brexit deal with U.S. President Donald Trump.

Johnson has repeatedly denied that claim and Trump last week said he wouldn’t want the NHS if it was offered on a silver platter, but Corbyn has used leaked British-U.S. trade documents to argue that Johnson is a threat to the NHS.

The leak of the classified documents online is tied to a previous Russian disinformation campaign, social media site Reddit said on Friday, fuelling fears that Moscow is seeking to interfere in the British election.

The Kremlin, which says the West is gripped by anti-Russian hysteria, has denied it meddles in Western democracies.

The UK government said it is looking into the matter with support from the National Cyber Security Centre, part of the GCHQ signals intelligence agency.

No major poll predicts victory for Corbyn, a socialist who wants to bring swathes of the British economy into state ownership, but Labour could yet lead a minority government given that few other parties are willing to prop up a Johnson government.

Labour proposes negotiating a new deal and then holding another EU referendum.

Johnson dodged a question on whether he would resign if he failed to win a majority and dismissed questions suggesting that, after nearly a decade of Conservative rule, he was offering voters little beyond Brexit.

Echoing the Leave campaign pledges of 2016, Johnson promised lower immigration with a Australian-style points system.

When asked by Sky what the naughtiest thing he was ready to confess, Johnson initially asked advisers for suggestions before saying: “When I was riding a bicycle every day, which I used to do, I may sometimes have not always have obeyed the law about cycling on the pavement.”

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-b...-idUSKBN1YC074

----------


## Looper

Good acceptance speech.

'Lets get Brexit done and lets get breakfast done'

https://www.abc. net.au/news/2019-12-13/boris-johnson-hails-historic-uk-election-win-brexit/11799154

Australian style points system for immigration is eminently sensible. I did not even realise that the UK did not have one.

There should be a ladder of immigration.

Shithole country migrants should only be able to migrate to 3rd tier countries, and 3rd tier migrants to 2nd tier countries etc.

With exceptions made for extremely promising prospects on a points basis.

----------


## Cujo

Seekingass must be having conniptions.

----------


## Phoenix

Death to the snowflakes , long live the boomers.8

----------


## NamPikToot

Queens speech next week and indications are that BoJo will look to table abolishing the Fixed Term Parliament Act which Camoron brought in and created some of the deadlock issues. Could be an interesting speech.

----------


## Troy

Well, the fixed term act has proved to be a disaster so good of him to get rid of it.

----------


## NamPikToot

Agreed Troy, there are a number of things in Govt that the Brexit hiatus has highlighted need review.

Personally i'd love to see the House Of Leeches go.

----------


## Switch

> Agreed Troy, there are a number of things in Govt that the Brexit hiatus has highlighted need review.
> 
> Personally i'd love to see the House Of Leeches go.


With no credible opposition in HoP, the Lords should be appointed, based on proportional representation of the current vote.
It satisfies the need for greater democracy, and provides a better antidote than the current shower ever could.

----------


## sabang

Uncertainty over, Sterling and the stock exchange both soared- so much for the doomsayers :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Just get Brexit done Boris, as per the Referendum and your campaign mantra. The People have spoken, again.

----------


## NamPikToot

> With no credible opposition in HoP, the Lords should be appointed, based on proportional representation of the current vote.
> It satisfies the need for greater democracy, and provides a better antidote than the current shower ever could.


I should have been less direct, of course there needs to be a legisalive body to perform the role but properly elected or as you say propertional in its representation and size instead of the bloated group of over 800 unelected neerdowells. Staggering that its bigger than the HOC and nobody seems willing to do anything about it.

----------


## Switch

I can see a few slots being reserved for the Judiciary, but please keep the church out of it.

----------


## NamPikToot

Reading today that Mr Sausages favourite SpecAd Dom Cummings is going to undertake a review of the Civil Service... i am going to enjoy this immensely.

----------


## cyrille

> Uncertainty over, Sterling and the stock exchange both soared- so much for the doomsayers


It's like a paraplegic following a road accident being pleased his cold has cleared up. 

How does sterling compare now to the day before the BREXIT vote? What usually happens to shares when currencies are in the toilet? 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dragonfly

> Uncertainty over, Sterling and the stock exchange both soared- so much for the doomsayers. Just get Brexit done Boris, as per the Referendum and your campaign mantra. The People have spoken, again.


not so fast, Boris, in true British style, has added a new shit amendment to approve a hard Brexit in December 2020  :Smile: 

the shitshow continues  :rofl:

----------


## Klondyke

(No champagne with billionaires for my ministers...)

*UK PM Johnson bans ministers from attending Davos: source*

LONDON (Reuters) - British Prime Minister Boris Johnson has banned ministers from attending the World Economic Forum for the global elite in Davos next month, according to a Downing Street source.

After leading his Conservative party last week to its biggest election win since Margaret Thatcher’s landslide victory of 1987, Johnson pledged to run a “people’s government” that would deliver Brexit and repay the trust placed in him by voters in former strongholds of his Labour opponents.

“Our focus is on delivering for the people, not champagne with billionaires,” the source said on Tuesday, referring to the annual gathering in the Swiss ski resort of politicians, business leaders and celebrities.

The move echoes U.S. President Donald Trump, who banned senior officials from attending Davos in 2017 shortly after he took office. The 2020 event will be held from Jan. 21 to 24.

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-b...-idUSKBN1YL2G3

----------


## NamPikToot

So with Corbyn, a man whom the left have been telling everyone is honorable clinging on like the smell of stale paki after my last taxi ride, today the latest "candidate" for the Labour leadership has thrown their hat in the ring. None other than the MP for Totting David Lammy, a man who's bile and hate filled rhetoric against Brexit and its supporters is only eclipsed by our own Sausages. A candidate in the mould of the comedic Diane Abbott and i wish great things for him. Love it.

----------


## cyrille



----------


## Cujo

> ....like the smell of stale paki after my last taxi ride,


Nice to see you've adopted the politically correct terms there toot.  :rofl: 
Wouldn't want to upset anyone.

----------


## Pragmatic

> Diane Abbott


 I wish she'd stand and get elected. Now that would be fun.     :bananaman:

----------


## Klondyke

Jan. 19, 2020 | 07:57 PM
*Britain's Johnson warns Putin over Skripal poisoning
*
LONDON: British Prime Minister Boris Johnson Sunday used his first official meeting with Vladimir Putin to warn the Russian leader not to repeat the 2018 chemical attack that almost killed former spy Sergei Skripal.

Downing Street said Johnson told the Kremlin chief on the sidelines of a summit on the Libya crisis in Berlin that ties between Moscow and London would not return to normal until Russia ended its "destabilising" activities.

Johnson "was clear there had been no change in the UK's position on Salisbury, which was a reckless use of chemical weapons and a brazen attempt to murder innocent people on UK soil," Downing Street said in a statement.
Britain's Johnson warns Putin over Skripal poisoning | News  ,  World | THE DAILY STAR

whilst:
21 JAN, 01:43
*Boris Johnson sought contact with Putin in Berlin, says high-ranking source*

Earlier, the office of the British PM circulated a statement, quoting Johnson as saying during a brief contact with Putin that normalization of ties between the United Kingdom and Russia was impossible as long as Russia threatened the UK and its allies




MOSCOW, January 20./TASS/. UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson sought contact with the Russian side on the sidelines of the conference on Libya in Berlin, and in his brief conversation with President Vladimir Putin he sounded quite conciliatory, a high-ranking source in Moscow told TASS on Monday.

"We were surprised by commentaries from Downing Street about a meeting of Johnson and Putin. To begin with, it was Johnson himself who was seeking contact with the Russian side. Secondly, his tone was closer to conciliatory, there were no harsh statements whatsoever. Thirdly, the main message of the British prime minister was a bid to improve relations with Russia," the source said.

Earlier, the office of the British prime minister circulated a statement, quoting Boris Johnson as saying during a brief contact with Putin that normalization of relations between the United Kingdom and Russia was impossible as long as Russia threatened the UK and its allies.

"The Prime Minister said there will be no normalisation of our bilateral relationship until Russia ends the destabilising activity that threatens the UK and our allies and undermines the safety of our citizens and our collective security," the statement said.
Boris Johnson sought contact with Putin in Berlin, says high-ranking source -  World - TASS

----------


## cyrille

Javid has resigned because BoJo wants him to basically take orders from Cummings

Fun and Games.

----------


## NamPikToot

^ One interpretation, another is that the move was designed to force him out.

----------


## cyrille

That is not a different interpretation.

You're dancing on a pinhead.

----------


## NamPikToot

> You're dancing on a pinhead.


Yours?

Basically there were SPAD leaks and they came from the Paki's camp. The Hindu is in every way more capable than the bloke with corner shop DNA so its a no brainer.

----------


## NamPikToot



----------


## Hugh Cow

> Good acceptance speech.
> 
> 'Lets get Brexit done and lets get breakfast done'
> 
> https://www.abc. net.au/news/2019-12-13/boris-johnson-hails-historic-uk-election-win-brexit/11799154
> 
> Australian style points system for immigration is eminently sensible. I did not even realise that the UK did not have one.
> 
> There should be a ladder of immigration.
> ...


If that was the case Buttfly would be in Afganistan Pakistan or some other shite hole with a suffix of Stan.

----------


## NamPikToot

So the Civil Service leech is going to try to leech more money out of the tax payer, God how i loath these parasites.

Home Office boss quits over 'campaign against him'

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-51687287


Mr Rutnam said he would take the Government to court after making allegations that Home Secretary Priti Patel had been “shouting a screaming” at Home Office personnel. 

The most senior civil servant at the Home Office Sir Philip Rutnam has levelled bullying claims at Priti Patel. According to the BBC, Sir Philip, the permanent secretary at the Home Office, intends to sue the government.

It comes days after the home secretary and Sir Philip released a joint statement saying they were "deeply concerned" by various "false allegations" made about Ms Patel.


Allegations the pair dismissed included reports that Ms Patel, who has been home secretary since Boris Johnson became prime minister, bullied her staff and was not trusted by MI5 bosses.


Ms Patel has not yet commented on Sir Philip's statement.


In a statement given to BBC News, Sir Philip said: "In the last 10 days, I have been the target of a vicious and orchestrated briefing campaign."


He said allegations he had briefed the media against the home secretary was one of many "completely false" claims against him.


Sir Philip said he did not believe Ms Patel's denial of any involvement in the false claims, adding that she had not "made the efforts I would expect to dissociate herself from the comments".

----------


## NamPikToot

A dynasty....

Boris Johnson and Carrie Symonds engaged and expecting baby - BBC News

----------


## raycarey

> A dynasty....


yet for some reason he's too ashamed to admit how many children he actually has....and with how many different women.

dynasty....yeah, ok.....it does seem like a tawdry TV soap opera that deserves to be cancelled.

----------


## VocalNeal

I don't truly know exactly how many offspring I potentially may have. Doesn't stop me doing my job!

----------


## raycarey

> I don't truly know exactly how many offspring I potentially may have.


not the same as being ashamed to admit how many you know you have.

----------


## NamPikToot

UK Budget day tomorrow and the Gov is expected to borrow to invest, Looks like a good time to do it. Where's Gordy Brown and his Gold when you need him.

U.K. Seen Selling Most Bonds Since 2011 Just as Rates Touch Zero

> Bond rally means investors may end up paying U.K. to borrow

U.K. bond issuance is set to surge to the highest level in nine years with Prime Minister Boris Johnson’s government expected to unveil a significant increase in budget spending.

Sales of gilts will rise to 166 billion pounds ($218 billion) in the 2020-2021 financial year, according to the median forecast of 13 bond dealers surveyed by Bloomberg.

The nation’s budget announcement on Wednesday coincides with an unprecedented bond rally that sent yields on short-term U.K. benchmark bonds below zero for the first time. If rates remain negative, investors may end up paying the government for the privilege of holding its bonds.

U.K. bonds have benefited from a worldwide flight to safety amid concerns over the fallout of the coronavirus, with yields on gilts maturing out to the next half century falling to record lows. That’s good news for Johnson’s Conservative government, which is seeking to increase spending in order to bolster post-Brexit Britain.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-03-10/u-k-seen-selling-most-bonds-since-2011-just-as-rates-touch-zero?srnd=premium-europe

----------


## NamPikToot

Well, budget day and its clear Corbyn is keen to ensure he gets his swansong out there...his response sounds like one of Sausages borefests.

----------


## cyrille

*'I shook hands with everybody,' says Boris Johnson weeks before coronavirus diagnosis 

*



Boris Johnson said he was shaking hands with coronavirus patients just weeks before he tested positive for Covid-19. The prime minister confirmed he entered self-isolation on Friday 27 March. Early this month he said that people would be 'pleased to know' that the virus would not stop him greeting hospital patients with a handshake.

----------


## headhunter

also the health secretary has caught it too.cons.2-labour nill.

----------


## panama hat

> Boris Johnson said he was shaking hands with coronavirus patients





> Early this month he said that people would be 'pleased to know' that the virus would not stop him greeting hospital patients with a handshake.


What a fu@king moron

----------


## tomcat

> What a fu@king moron


...ok...you win this round, but tRump still has him beat overall: USA! USA!...

----------


## lom

> Early this month he said that people would be 'pleased to know' that the virus would not stop him greeting hospital patients with a handshake.


How unselfish of him.  :rofl:

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, it's not 'being wise after the event' to say that a prime minister shaking hands with people _actually in hospital with the virus_ was not a great idea.

Then he says that the important thing is to wash your hands...and adds about ten seconds later...'_before_ shaking hands with them of course'

Imagine if it were Prayuth on video saying such a thing.


thegent, taxi etc would be ranting about the stupidity of 70 million people... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Saint Willy

> thegent, taxi etc would be ranting about the stupidity of 70 million people...


I'm sure they will find something to rant about today...




> ...ok...you win this round, but tRump still has him beat overall: USA! USA!...


hard to argue with that.

----------


## panama hat

> ...ok...*you* win this round, but tRump still has him beat overall: USA! USA!...


True, but I am not a Brit . . . it's MiniMe to the biggest Cretin

----------


## raycarey

> Imagine if it were Prayuth on video saying such a thing.
> 
> 
> thegent, taxi etc would be ranting about the stupidity of 70 million people.


cuck would be apoplectic if corbyn had so foolishly and arrogantly put so many health care workers at risk.

----------


## cyrille

> corbyn


 :Very Happy: 

The place would be deluged.

They'd also be ranting if a Labour chancellor had put together a populist budget full of as many giveaways as we've just seen from the Tories. Betty would be in a rage. But as it is the slilence is deafening, and betty has been busy making a fool of himself elsewhere on the forum.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Yeah, it's not 'being wise after the event' to say that a prime minister shaking hands with people _actually in hospital with the virus_ was not a great idea.
> 
> Then he says that the important thing is to wash your hands...and adds about ten seconds later...'_before_ shaking hands with them of course'
> 
> Imagine if it were Prayuth on video saying such a thing.
> 
> 
> thegent, taxi etc would be ranting about the stupidity of 70 million people...


That is a fallacious syllogism or in words more readily understood, a fucking stupid, incoherent load of bollocks.

----------


## lom

> cuck would be apoplectic


There are many cuck here, which of them?

----------


## cyrille

> That is a fallacious syllogism or in words more readily understood, a fucking stupid, incoherent load of bollocks.


 :Very Happy: 

You have dozens of posts here that could be used as back up, and my  post is perfectly coherent.

But hey, you get back to your posts about the situation in 'Chonburi'.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Saint Willy

> Originally Posted by Cyrille
> 
> _Yeah, it's not 'being wise after the event' to say that a prime minister shaking hands with people_ _actually in hospital with the virus was not a great idea.
> 
> Then he says that the important thing is to wash your hands...and adds about ten seconds later...'before shaking hands with them of course'
> 
> Imagine if it were Prayuth on video saying such a thing.
> _
> 
> ...


Please explain, a) how a fucking stupid, incoherent load of bollocks equates to a fallacious syllogism, and b) how the post above is actually a fallacious syllogism at all?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Peel your own fucking bananas, dumbo.

----------


## taxexile

snivel




> taxi etc would be ranting about the stupidity of 70 million people..


mostly i'd be ranting about the blinkered intolerance and hypocritical blatherings of the loony leftist dross like yourself that infects this forum.

----------


## Saint Willy

> Peel your own fucking bananas, dumbo.


I was being polite. You are using big words incorrectly and it is all rather embarrassing.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> I was being polite. You are using big words incorrectly and it is all rather embarrassing.



 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Switch

> I was being polite. You are using big words incorrectly and it is all rather embarrassing.


SA bitten by his own tendency for hyperbole and pointless verbosity. Hahahahaha

----------


## panama hat

Corrected by an ape . . .  :Smile:

----------


## Cujo

I can't see this ending well.
I expect a scathing rebuttal referencing social standing, parenting/lineage,  education, and more is being crafted as we speak.

----------


## Saint Willy

> I can't see this ending well.
> I expect a scathing rebuttal referencing social standing, parenting/lineage,  education, and more is being crafted as we speak.


No doubt, but that will not change the fact that he claimed a fallacious syllogism in completely the wrong context highlighting his ignorance.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I was being polite. You are using big words incorrectly and it is all rather embarrassing.


 :rofl: 

You mean, long words, don't you, you silly man.

Actually, I studied Logic at school.

Fallaciooooooous. 

There it is again but a bit longer this time.

 :rofl:

----------


## AntRobertson

> blinkered intolerance and hypocritical blatherings of the loony leftist dross like yourself that infects this forum.


Why do you never read your own posts? You make yourself look foolish with such rank and obvious hypocrisy.

----------


## raycarey

if he dies, he's a shoo-in to be a 2020 darwin award nominee...

----------


## panama hat

> if he dies, he's a shoo-in to be a 2020 darwin award nominee...


He's a wonderful mix of arrogance and ignorance

----------


## Bettyboo

> He's a wonderful mix of arrogance and ignorance


& yet, has done an excellent job as leader since he took over in a nigh in impossible position. He has offered more social support to the masses than any previous Tory leader in memory whilst still keeping the Tory masses happy. A lot of Labour voters who 'lent' him their vote will likely be 'lending' it again at the next election rather than giving it to Starmer.

Imagine trying to go through Brexit and Covid-19 with Corbyn or Starmer at the helm; doesn't bare thinking about...

----------


## Dragonfly

> & yet, has done an excellent job as leader since he took over in a nigh in impossible position. He has offered more social support to the masses than any previous Tory leader in memory whilst still keeping the Tory masses happy. A lot of Labour voters who 'lent' him their vote will likely be 'lending' it again at the next election rather than giving it to Starmer.
> 
> Imagine trying to go through Brexit and Covid-19 with Corbyn or Starmer at the helm; doesn't bare thinking about...


absolutely, best PM of the century

----------


## taxexile

#prayforboris

----------


## baldrick

#herdforboris

----------


## panama hat

> #prayforboris


prayforbor is what?

----------


## Mendip

Boris is in ICU but not on a ventilator.

I've been listening to a phone-in on BBC Radio 5 Live (Stephen Nolan, Thai time 4:30 to 7:00), available on demand and the last hour well worth a listen when he talks to a Doctor Al... very sobering.

If the decision is made to ventilate Boris he basically has a 50/50 chance of survival.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Love or hate him, he's had more on his plate in his brief prime ministerial role than any of his predecessors.

Hope he gets better soon.

----------


## panama hat

> Love or hate him, he's had more on his plate in his brief prime ministerial role than any of his predecessors.


Ummm . . . he's filled his plate himself.

----------


## Switch

> Ummm . . . he's filled his plate himself.


So how would you compare his performance with Thatcher, or Blair, who actually committed the country to war, against other agents of doom?

----------


## Chittychangchang

Letter came today from Boris..

----------


## raycarey

shame there was nothing in that letter about shaking hands with everyone in a coronavirus hospital ward....and then boasting about it.

he's the poster child for covidiocy.

----------


## jabir

> absolutely, best PM of the century


Blair, Brown, Cameron, May...blimey you don't need to be better than mediocre to beat that lot!

----------


## jabir

> Boris is in ICU but not on a ventilator.
> 
> I've been listening to a phone-in on BBC Radio 5 Live (Stephen Nolan, Thai time 4:30 to 7:00), available on demand and the last hour well worth a listen when he talks to a Doctor Al... very sobering.
> 
> If the decision is made to ventilate Boris he basically has a 50/50 chance of survival.


If it comes to it who makes the decision to pull the plug on him?

----------


## MarilynMonroe

All the best , Boris. 
Insane to the membrane. shit.

----------


## jabir

> Love or hate him, he's had more on his plate in his brief prime ministerial role than any of his predecessors.
> 
> Hope he gets better soon.


I'm sure he will, best care, none of this go home to self-quarantine and if it doesn't get better call your GP for an appointment in 3 weeks. 

Fwiw a leader in hospital does tend to have a unifying effect on the country, so they should keep him there with (hopefully false) worsening reports; maybe they could prop him up, puff out his cheeks with a thermometer sticking out of his gob for a SotU address.

He should be proud the people care; wasn't much fuss when they packed off our future sovereign.

----------


## panama hat

> So how would you compare his performance with Thatcher, or Blair, who actually committed the country to war, against other agents of doom?





> Ummm . . . he's filled his plate himself.





> Love or hate him, he's had more on his plate in his brief prime ministerial role than any of his predecessors.


My response was to CCC's saying he had his plate full.

How to compare, he's been there a few months - but from what I've seen he's bottom of the pile

----------


## Switch

> My response was to CCC's saying he had his plate full.
> 
> How to compare, he's been there a few months - but from what I've seen he's bottom of the pile


I think it’s a fair question that will remain unanswered. Thatcher and Blair led the country in wartime. Johnson leads the country now. Like it or not, he will be held responsible for two momentous issues during his time as leader. Just as history judged them, he will be judged on two very important issues threatening the country.

----------


## panama hat

> I think it’s a fair question that will remain unanswered. Thatcher and Blair led the country in wartime. Johnson leads the country now. Like it or not, he will be held responsible for two momentous issues during his time as leader. Just as history judged them, he will be judged on two very important issues threatening the country.


True.  The Brexit issue is yet to be seen but he has failed in his Trump-esque efforts on the covid-19 front.

----------


## baldrick

> Just as history judged them


he will fight them on the breathers

----------


## Switch

> True.  The Brexit issue is yet to be seen but he has failed in his Trump-esque efforts on the covid-19 front.


You refuse to judge him, yet condemn his government response to the virus? An interesting position.

The virus response will be driven by resource availability. I recall saying this when the first cases were revealed in UK. At least decisions were made based on science, resources and local conditions. Every government has a 50/50 chance of getting it right. Adapting to developments with strong decisive leadership might affect the spread, but with an unknown enemy, the chances of success are still resource and location limited. That 50/50 chance doesn’t change much.

----------


## baldrick

> At least decisions were made based on science, resources and local conditions.


of course they were not - decisions were made based on the effect on the bottom line of the corporate backers vs how much they thought the electorate could bear before they revolted

that is our reality and is best faced without the feelgood delusions

----------


## panama hat

> You refuse to judge him, yet condemn his government response to the virus? An interesting position.


I said that for his Brexit actions history will judge, for his covid-19 debacle the results are already in and they didn't stem from a 50/50 chance of which direction was the  correct one.  His was the wrong one

----------


## Switch

> of course they were not - decisions were made based on the effect on the bottom line of the corporate backers vs how much they thought the electorate could bear before they revolted
> 
> that is our reality and is best faced without the feelgood delusions


I disagree. The NHS is probably the best resource available to the government. In order to protect that resource, measures were phased in the initial period, and public restrictions are even now, fairly limited. Again, the aim is to prevent the NHS from being overwhelmed.
On the face of it, this approach seems quite sensible, although it does indicate that the service was not prepared for a response on this scale.

----------


## Switch

> I said that for his Brexit actions history will judge, for his covid-19 debacle the results are already in and they didn't stem from a 50/50 chance of which direction was the  correct one.  His was the wrong one


The response and any success or failure could equally apply to both events. The country has had a much longer look at the possibilities for future Brexit, so I could understand criticism of that future, but the coved 19 issue is still in the early stages in Ukraine. I will stick by my 50/50 chances on the virus response. Any other view you make is far too early to be correct.

----------


## kmart

> of course they were not - decisions were made based on the effect on the bottom line of the corporate backers vs how much they thought the electorate could bear before they revolted
> 
> that is our reality and is best faced without the feelgood delusions


Boris (and Trump) are caught in the headlights with the Covid outbreak. Neither wanting to sabotage their countries' economy and destroy the livelihoods of their citizens, but increasingly dependent on "advisers" and 'computer models' supplied by UK's Imperial College. Neither of which are being scrutinized by the media.

Special report: The simulations driving the world’s response to COVID-19

----------


## NamPikToot

> Boris (and Trump) are caught in the headlights with the Covid outbreak.


Well they aren't alone or do you support the case that they are the worse two. I think the UKs response was muddled at the start but driven by advice from so called experts - i have no idea what model/advice the US was/is following but it isn't the same.

Regards Imperial College, which model would you prefer? Seems your agenda is directing your examination of this imo.

----------


## baldrick

> their countries' economy


all the "first" world economies were teetering on the brink of insolvency and this disease outbreak was one of many things that could have started the fall

the constant trying to protect them is wallpapering over the holes in the sides of the ship - the whole sh1tshow needs to be changed

this boy is a bit of a seppo blowhard , but he has some points in this post - oftwominds-Charles Hugh Smith: The Lockdown Wouldn't Be So Devastating If Our Economy Wasn't So Rigged, Brittle and Exploitive

----------


## Edmond

I'm probably not the only one that clicked on this thinking that he carked it.

----------


## NamPikToot

Just a tester really, a mild one to see how we cope.  :Smile:

----------


## Dragonfly

indeed, the start of the new Chinese Millennium, destroying all his enemies at once with a micro-organism

very chinese Art of War stuff

----------


## NamPikToot

Well this news from the Beeb is going to piss off Sausages and the Ex-leader of the RMT Union who were hoping for a more final result.

UK PM Boris Johnson leaves hospital after being treated for coronavirus, but will not immediately return to work

----------


## aging one

> Posts
> 9,994



Tonight's the Night as Rod Stewart would say.  Onya Rod... :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

That cure for obsession not working eh.




> Onya Rod...


Ron not Rod.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Tactically, and strategically, it would have been better if The Clown had expired. It would then have finally hit home that the government had fucked up badly in failing to respond earlier and by his death illustrated graphically that no-one is impervious leading others to take the epidemic more seriously. 

For we Remainers it would have been a case of killing two birds with one stone and a moment to relish at leisure - the architect of the Brexit disaster carks it, killED by an epidemic he helped to create.

Ah well.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> I disagree. The NHS is probably the best resource available to the government. In order to protect that resource, measures were phased in the initial period, and public restrictions are even now, fairly limited. Again, the aim is to prevent the NHS from being overwhelmed.
> On the face of it, this approach seems quite sensible, although it does indicate that the service was not prepared for a response on this scale.


You fucking idiot, over the past decade the Tories have systematically deprived the NHS of the funding it needed to maintain service levels achieved by Labour up to 2008, and on at last two subsequent key strategic reviews refused to resource hospital trusts with enhanced ICU provision they so badly needed, ventilators and the personal protection wear for their staff. Even at a fundamental level, successive wretched Tory governments have attacked the NHS by withdrawing bursaries for nursing education as long ago as fucking 2011/12. 

Against that background of criminal dereliction the government, despite dire warnings from Italy and the WHO, did fuck all until March 21, three weeks after the dead were stacked like cordwood in Lombardy, and two weeks after the whole of Denmark shut itself down.

Ten thousand dead....." this approach seems sensible "!!!???

The arrant stupidity manifested by the senile on this forum is truly quite depressing.

----------


## Switch

> You fucking idiot, over the past decade the Tories have systematically deprived the NHS of the funding it needed to maintain service levels achieved by Labour up to 2008, and on at last two subsequent key strategic reviews refused to resource hospital trusts with enhanced ICU provision they so badly needed, ventilators and the personal protection wear for their staff. Even at a fundamental level, successive wretched Tory governments have attacked the NHS by withdrawing bursaries for nursing education as long ago as fucking 2011/12. 
> 
> Against that background of criminal dereliction the government, despite dire warnings from Italy and the WHO, did fuck all until March 21, three weeks after the dead were stacked like cordwood in Lombardy, and two weeks after the whole of Denmark shut itself down.
> 
> Ten thousand dead....." this approach seems sensible "!!!???
> 
> The arrant stupidity manifested by the senile on this forum is truly quite depressing.


The NHS has been undermined by civil service reclalctrance, not by governments. Insisting on excess layers of administrators starves the hospitals of front line staff and any reasonable budget for medical equipment.
On your own head be it.
Stop trying to be clever and blame politicians. Any idiot can do that. Dig a little deeper and you will find those responsible for lack of funding, ensconced among the vulgar paper pushers in the CS.

----------


## VocalNeal

> Neither of which are being scrutinized by the media.


Best laugh I've had today.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> The NHS has been undermined by civil service reclalctrance


Do you hear voices in your head?

----------


## taxexile

> The NHS has been undermined by civil service reclalctrance, not by governments. Insisting on excess layers of administrators starves the hospitals of front line staff and any reasonable budget for medical equipment.


That.

The nhs is an inefficient and blundering behemoth. The efforts of the dedicated front line workers stymied time after time by the layer upon layer of recalcitrant and  overpaid management that purposely delay, hold up and hinder purely in order to protect their own little mini fiefdoms  and ultimately prevent government policy and the needs of the clinicians being implemented.

The problem is not underfunding, the problem is the wastage of adequate funding by management and its total lack of accountability.

And that goes for the civil servant in the department of health too.

I worked in the NHS for many years, under both tory and labour governments. Wasted many hours attenending family practitioner committee meetings and listening to the bleatings of the ashen faced jobsworths as they denied us the facilities to do our jobs properly. Nothing to do with money, all to do with face, bloody mindedness and the wielding of power. The patients come last, thanks to the pen pushers.

The actions of government, both tory and labour are honourable. The actions of the middlemen that lie between whitehall and the coalface, less so.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Before the shakeup leading sole practitioners to cash up and sell out to the big chains, British dentists were raking it in, screwing the tax payer, the NHS, the ordinary Joe, from grandparents to children, earning six figure annual incomes for decades while the nation's teeth literally rotted in its head. Britain had, and still has, the worst reputation for poor teeth not least because greedy grasping dental practitioners salted away their ill-gotten gains rather than investing their huge profits in surgeries offering a better customer care experience to their victims. Vultures the lot of 'em, they creamed it for years defrauding the NHS and ripping off the patient, playing both ends against the middle. No wonder it became known as the golden honeypot attracting fellow vultures from around the globe eager to get their snouts in the trough the Brit tooth puller had pillaged for years.

Yep, all the fault of those imaginary civil servants sitting on imaginary committees earning not very imaginary salaries of little more than the average wage.

British dentists were the pits for years but once the EU got into its stride folk realised the service elsewhere, in France, Czech Republic, Germany etc was miles better and a fraction of the price.

No wonder Tax was Taxexile.

----------


## taxexile

a somewhat ill informed and vindictive rant there SA. worthy or piers morgan or the daily mail.

the few bad apples in any profession will always make the headlines and attract opprobrium, whilst the dedicated practitioners (the majority) will work away quietly, unnoticed and be taken for granted.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Tax, both you and I know very well the huge sums made by dentists throughout the 1990s and Noughties, in every town, city and gilded middle class burgh earning themselves well in excess of £250,000 a year exploiting the state and tax payer with rapacious abandon.
I knew of at least three who were millionaires and I have to say in each case they were all somewhat prickly, right wing eccentrics who favoured extreme measures to resolve social issues and abuses that might have irked them personally as they surveyed their retirement from their ivory towers.
Indeed, I made it my mission whenever I encountered one particular chap in my local pub to adopt a contrary view to whichever he might express  in his often splenetic vituperation. I could never quite reconcile this apparent rancour when he had pretty much everything a man could want or need but in the end I put it down to the realisation looking into the maw of his fellow man was perhaps not a life well spent. He had a nasty side too which was perhaps easier to rationalise as a not unreasonable response to the fact most folk hated the prospect of having to see him - must eat at one's soul after a while.

What say you, Tax? In the end, dentistry turns you into a miserable, curmudgeonly, irascible old bastard or not?

----------


## Switch

> Tax, both you and I know very well the huge sums made by dentists throughout the 1990s and Noughties, in every town, city and gilded middle class burgh earning themselves well in excess of £250,000 a year exploiting the state and tax payer with rapacious abandon.
> I knew of at least three who were millionaires and I have to say in each case they were all somewhat prickly, right wing eccentrics who favoured extreme measures to resolve social issues and abuses that might have irked them personally as they surveyed their retirement from their ivory towers.
> Indeed, I made it my mission whenever I encountered one particular chap in my local pub to adopt a contrary view to whichever he might express  in his often splenetic vituperation. I could never quite reconcile this apparent rancour when he had pretty much everything a man could want or need but in the end I put it down to the realisation looking into the maw of his fellow man was perhaps not a life well spent. He had a nasty side too which was perhaps easier to rationalise as a not unreasonable response to the fact most folk hated the prospect of having to see him - must eat at one's soul after a while.
> 
> What say you, Tax? In the end, dentistry turns you into a miserable, curmudgeonly, irascible old bastard or not?


Such personal jealousy is most unbecoming, but it explains your style to a T. You clearly missed out on your bonus, but made sure others never got theirs.
I note you have expressed your deep regret that the PM has recovered. Should we wish death on you? Oh if only you were wasting a good skin, but youre not.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Keep reading Chas, you might learn something.

Apropos the Clown, death would have been the making of him.

----------


## Switch

No martyrdom for the body constructed of an old faux leather posing pouch and no remaining teeth.

Your application to repatriate with you wingman was rejected by the same government you used to work for. The probity issues raised by your former HR department must have been quite serious. Did you admit that reasoning to your wingman, or just bluff and bluster, like you normally do on here?

Trust issues and lack of dentistry apart, I hope you survive, enabling the superior Thai to abuse you in your penury.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Are you drinking those "fish bowl" cocktails they serve up to bogan antipodeans? Is that it?

----------


## taxexile

> What say you, Tax? In the end, dentistry turns you into a miserable, curmudgeonly, irascible old bastard or not?


not at all.

ones virtual personality does not always match ones personality in the real world, and i have no sleepless nights over my professionalism as a dentist. for me it paid the bills and little else. mostly NHS, with some very enjoyable private practice  when i could  develop advanced skills and use techniques and treatments not available under the nhs scheme.   it was only fantastic luck, and it was just pure luck, not acumen, with 2 property investments,  that enabled me to retire very early...... with all taxes paid btw.

as far as dentistry goes, it is the same as any job or profession where the punter is usually ignorant of the problems afflicting them. tradespeople, private doctors, financial advisors, the customers are ripe for exploitation, and there will always be a few who take advantage of that fact. couple that with a ridiculous piecework payment system in dentistry that encouraged intervention where prevention (for which there is no remuneration) would have been more appropriate and bobs your uncle. some saw it as a gravy train.  but all dentists were continually audited and compliance breaches were investigated and punished with all the rigour that the often resentful bureaucratic pen pushing overlords could muster,  and often the media had a field day over it.  

i came across one or two. with a liking for fast cars, blinged up wives, school fees, huge mortgages and expensive divorces (once the missus caught them  slipping their nurse a crafty length on the chair at 6pm)  and all the other trappings of the "loadsamoney" lifestyle of the day.  but once the investigators got their claws into them, they were destroyed. bankrupted, struck off and in some cases imprisoned too.  but they were the exception and not the rule.  one audit i was subjected to involved the examination of 40 patients pulled at random from my list. after weeks of supplying them with paperwork and till receipts they found that i ( my receptionist actually) had overcharged one patient the princely sum of 2p and i was instructed to reimburse the patient forthwith. they know full well from prescribing patterns and the dentists claims for reimbursement exactly who is screwing the system, but political correctness demanded that extreme auditing and investigations were pulled out of a hat, rather than targeting the obvious miscreants.





> prickly, right wing eccentrics who favoured extreme measures to resolve social issues


and if they would have had their way, as opposed to the socialist " its never the criminals fault, so lets blame the millionaires for every ill that afflicts society" way of looking at things,  then there would undoubtedly be fewer "social issues" siphoning off resources and making life so unpleasant for the law abiding these days.

----------


## nidhogg

> Such personal jealousy is most unbecoming, but it explains your style to a T. You clearly missed out on your bonus, but made sure others never got theirs.
> I note you have expressed your deep regret that the PM has recovered. Should we wish death on you? Oh if only you were wasting a good skin, but you’re not.


Sit this one out mate.  There are going to be few battles as enjoyable as this clash of two embittered individuals.

----------


## sabang

Happy Easter!

----------


## Hugh Cow

The fact Bojo is disliked by the pusilanimous Pattaya public purse parasite ought to be qualification enough for the job.

----------


## NamPikToot

Thing with Sausages is he constantly bleats and whinges but offers no workable suggestions, much like he probably did all the time he spent sat down getting paid to process forms and nod sagely at his master leeches before they popped off for a lunch. 

He has yet to provide a shred of evidence that he is any better than the very people he slates, actually that's wrong, the fact he's backed himself into the predicament he has found himself in for the past decade and a half strongly suggests he's a raving idiot who's spent his time on an Open University English Lit course.  

Poor chap.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Quite pitiful really that you actually think, to date, there has been no conclusive evidence of your innate inferiority and lumpen, knuckle-dragging boorishness adduced herein when in truth even the briefest scrutiny of your posting history confirms the very obvious fact you are indeed an ill-educated and somewhat tediously predictable oaf.

Which is absolutely fine by me, I'm no snob, folk are what they are and generally can't help themselves, not least because they lack the insight to acknowledge their inadequacies. However, what irritates me is that rather than remain silent and knowing their place they get up on their hind legs and presume to offer opinions on subjects far beyond their ken and often rely for inspiration on their ghastly ignorance and innate bigotry born out of an ingrained prejudice so typical of the loutish stupid and deluded, as you yourself have so vividly illustrated, Numfuktwat.

Brexit was of course the product of this demographic which in turn midwifed the current bastardisation of the Tory party now led by a narcissistic clown spouting an incoherent doctrine of piffle-waffle vacillation that has, to date, killed over 14,000 victims.

Sadly, The Clown did not die.

----------


## NamPikToot

^ I hear there are going to be a lot of cheap properties in Spain...provided they accept your bloke that is.  :Smile:  The list is getting longer.

----------


## raycarey

^
i hear the "BIL" has a lot of chores for you to complete on your next yearly trip to thailand....providing the government allows arriving flights that is.   :Smile: 
The list is getting longer.


and back on topic....

now that bojo the clown is out of ICU....are his bastards that he doesn't publicly acknowledge permitted to visit him....or is that still not allowed?

----------


## Switch

> ^
> i hear the "BIL" has a lot of chores for you to complete on your next yearly trip to thailand....providing the government allows arriving flights that is.  
> The list is getting longer.
> 
> 
> and back on topic....
> 
> now that bojo the clown is out of ICU....are his bastards that he doesn't publicly acknowledge permitted to visit him....or is that still not allowed?


Of course your own country has no problems on which you can pontificate pointlessly. Put your own house in order before offering poorly informed critique on others. Dolt.

----------


## raycarey

> Of course your own country has no problems


errr....yeah....going to have to do better than that lame straw man.





> Put your own house in order before offering poorly informed critique on others.


care to guess how many posts you've made on the US 2020 election thread....or the president trump thread....or the jared kushner thread....etc....



now then, back to borish the clown.....

fair to question whether or not he should be held criminally responsible for his actions (or lack thereof) in february.


Coronavirus: 38 days when Britain sleepwalked into disaster | News | The Sunday Times

----------


## panama hat

I wouldn't have expected Switch and Ray to have words . . .  Damn, 'politics' really is divisive

----------


## panama hat

> fair to question whether or not he should be held criminally responsible for his actions (or lack thereof) in february.


His shaking hands diatribe?  Yup.  Not only is he an idiot, he is also a massively boorish arse

----------


## raycarey

> His shaking hands diatribe?


that was just boorishly arrogant.

what's more alarming is that he skipped several national crisis committee meetings in february so he could take a 12 day holiday in the country side with his girlfriend..... and cavalierly told the UK public that the risk of the virus was low...etc...

----------


## cyrille

> I wouldn't have expected Switch and Ray to have words . . .


Yeah, you were surprised that he and I were at loggerheads too.

Then you actually apologised for finding an obviously antagonistic, ill informed and obnoxious post of his to be  antagonistic, ill informed and obnoxious.

I'm not sure you've fully come to terms with his character on here.

----------


## raycarey

TD software doesn't allow me to post this video directly, but i encourage people to click through and view it.....it's only 55 seconds long.

johnson giving a speech on 3rd of february about the virus.


https://twitter.com/EighthOfAMile_/s...67979247751168

----------


## cyrille

Making money.

It's all these people care about.

In fairness, his words aren't as scary as Trumps determination to get back to business within days. 

At least Johnson's rank stupidity was _before_ the event.

And yes, I'm afraid it's true that the bar for effective leadership in the west actually is set that low.

Trump getting another term will mean the trench needs to be dug even deeper.

----------


## raycarey

> In fairness, his words aren't as scary as Trumps determination to get back to business within days.


trump wanted to open everything up a week ago because it was easter...not because of the data...but because of the date.

it's reckless insanity on both sides of the atlantic.

----------


## Latindancer

> Making money.
> 
> It's all these people care about.
> 
> In fairness, his words aren't as scary as Trumps determination to get back to business within days. 
> 
> At least Johnson's rank stupidity was _before_ the event.
> 
> And yes, I'm afraid it's true that the bar for effective leadership in the west actually is set that low.
> ...





 Ugh ! Unfortunately all true...

----------


## Seekingasylum

The greatest tragedy of this epidemic is that those responsible for its spread in the US and the UK are not dead.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> The greatest tragedy of this epidemic is that those responsible for its spread in the US and the UK are not dead.



You mean all the Chinese people that spread this disease as well? Should all the people that kept stum in China die?

----------


## Neverna

> TD software doesn't allow me to post this video directly, but i encourage people to click through and view it.....it's only 55 seconds long.
> 
> johnson giving a speech on 3rd of february about the virus.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/EighthOfAMile_/s...67979247751168


The speech wasn't about the virus, it was about world trade in general and more specifically about the UK trading with the world post-Brexit. He was arguing for freedom of exhange with fewer barriers, and against tariffs, closed markets, and the threat of market segregation. 

Here's the full transcript here: 

PM speech in Greenwich: 3 February 2020 - GOV.UK

----------


## Switch

> The greatest tragedy of this epidemic is that those responsible for its spread in the US and the UK are not dead.


The current UK leadership is taking well found advice from scientific and medical specialists, then formulating a strategy, based on resources available to the government.
What would you have him do? Follow the example of Trump, or Prayuth?

You knowledge is limited to political expediency and selfish desires. Nothing to do with understanding the problem at hand.

The EU had a wonderful opportunity to demonstrate goodwill and faith in their much espoused beliefs. What did they do? They ran away crying.

I have no ill wishes for you or your stupidity. I dont wish you dead. I do wish you would quit with the unnecessary repetition of  selfish wishes for those who are much better placed, and capable of decision making than you are.

----------


## raycarey

> The speech wasn't about the virus


yes, you're right.  mea culpa.

  i should have posted....."i encourage everyone to watch this portion of a february 3rd speech on trade when johnson addresses the virus.


moving on...

why is the UK death rate from covid more than double what it is in the republic of ireland?




> As of Saturday 11 April, there have been 6.5 deaths per 100,000 people in Ireland. There have been 14.81 deaths per 100,000 people in the UK.

----------


## Switch

It’s clear that you have little understanding of either country. Your knowledge of statistical methodology and reporting is even more woeful.
Try the USA for size. You might have better luck there. Snigger

----------


## NamPikToot

Can someone explain the relationship of population density in relation to transmission and deaths, also the population demographic differences whilst you are at it. Reach seems to think all countries are the same - i'm sure he could get there if for one moment he thought about New York vs other states. Bit desperate today.

----------


## Neverna

Some more death rates per 100,000:




> New York (55), Spain (40), Belgium (36), Italy (35), New Jersey (32), France (23) and Louisiana (22)


Why is the death rate from covid in Italy, Spain and Belgium more than double what it is in the UK?
Why is the death rate from covid in New York more than three times what it is in the UK?
Why is the death rate in the USA more than the death rate in Ireland?

----------


## Neverna

> Can someone explain the relationship of population density in relation to transmission and deaths, also the population demographic differences whilst you are at it.


Urbanisation versus rurality: 83% urban for UK, 63% for Ireland. In other words, a greater proportion of people in the UK live in towns or cities, which may contribute to the spread of a disease.

Age: older people are known to be at greater risk of death from Covid-19. In the UK 18% of the population is aged 65 or older, compared with only 13% in Ireland.


Experts divided over comparison of UK and Ireland's coronavirus records

----------


## raycarey

i hope borish the clown enjoyed his 12 day vacation in february....never mind those 5 Cobra emergency meetings he blew off.....i'm sure he felt it was important for him to spend 12 days lounging in the country side with his girlfriend.

----------


## cyrille

> Urbanisation versus rurality: 83% urban for UK,


Y'know, I do believe he was being sarcastic, Nev.  :Very Happy: 

However Ireland also hasn't been run by a party hell bent on decimating the Irish health service and utterly bumbling about aquiring PPE.

 Many other countries in the EU made a huge purchase of PPE some time ago but the UK opted out.

Penny pinching and dopey - like their approach to repatriating UK citizens.

----------


## Neverna

> Y'know, I do believe he was being sarcastic, Nev.


Who was being sarcastic?

----------


## cyrille

Whose post did you quote asking for details?

Heavy night last night?

----------


## Neverna

> Whose post did you quote asking for details?


NamPikToot, and I do not believe he was being sarcastic. I'll wait for him to confirm or deny. 




> Heavy night last night?


Nope. I am not one of TD's alcoholics or heavy drinkers. I cannot remember the last time I was drunk or had a heavy night of drinking. It was probably more than a decade ago.

----------


## NamPikToot

Nope i wasn't being sarcastic Nev, its a major determinant in transmission and deaths. It seems Reachy & Syb are desperate for a little victory ..of any kind today.

----------


## cyrille

> Nope i wasn't being sarcastic Nev, its a major determinant in transmission and deaths


You're aware that population density is a major determinant in transmission and deaths, but you weren't being sarcastic when you asked someone to explain the relationship between population density and deaths?

Yeah, that's really convincing.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If you were unable to ascertain why people being closer together would increase transmission then you clearly have density issues of your own.




> Writer and researcher Dr Elaine Doyle penned a series of tweets comparing the situations in the UK and Ireland, noting that both countries had similar numbers of intensive care beds per 100,000 people before the crisis began.
> 
> But, she wrote, “as of Saturday 11 April, there have been 6.5 deaths per 100,000 people in Ireland. There have been 14.81 deaths per 100,000 people in the UK.” Doyle went on to suggest that the difference in the way the pandemic is progressing in the two countries is that Ireland took stronger action sooner.
> 
> “While Boris [Johnson] was telling the British people to wash their hands, our taoiseach was closing the schools. While Cheltenham was going ahead, and over 250,000 people were gathering in what would have been a massive super-spreader event, Ireland had cancelled St Patrick’s Day,” she wrote, adding that watching British media was “like living in bizarro-world” compared with the messages on Irish TV news.

----------


## raycarey

> “While Boris [Johnson] was telling the British people to wash their hands, our taoiseach was closing the schools.


yet cuck will only pathetically admit that the response was 'muddled'.


and let's not forget the borish the clown was also advocating for 'herd immunity'....and if the fat fucker didn't receive the extraordinary care afforded the PM, covid likely would have killed him.

he's the poster child for covidiocy.

----------


## Switch

> yet cuck will only pathetically admit that the response was 'muddled'.
> 
> 
> and let's not forget the borish the clown was also advocating for 'herd immunity'....and if the fat fucker didn't receive the extraordinary care afforded the PM, covid likely would have killed him.
> 
> he's the poster child for covidiocy.


Do you personally not understand the difference in population density and higher infection rates, or do you think your rather bland statements are sufficient as answers?

----------


## Seekingasylum

There is probably no denser area of population than HK which has suffered a death rate of 4 in a total of 2,000 odd cases.

They practised self isolation immediately without the need for legal sanction and from day 1 donned masks and slapped on the hand gel before gaining entry anywhere.

The first wave of transmission evaporated a month ago but they are now experiencing their second wave of infections from returning folk resident in Europe and the US.

Seems a fairly forgone conclusion that masks worn in any enclosed space and hand gel slapped on the moment you touch anywhere public is the way to go.

Needless to say, the UK under the Tory Orc government this lesson has yet to be understood.

Sometimes, scientists know shit.

----------


## raycarey

> Sometimes, scientists know shit.


true,

and sadly sometimes voters need to learn the hard way that elections can have dire consequences when boisterous, incompetent showmen are put into office.

----------


## Dragonfly

scientists have different opinions, and they only focus on their shit, not everything

Science alone can't dictate what our course of actions should be,

no more than God and the religious loons should,

----------


## Dragonfly

SA, you can't take verbatim what HK officials are saying, no more you should believe in all the official numbers from China or even the UK

the real stats are much higher,

yet, who cares, we are not in control, so knowing the exact numbers is not doing us any favor anyhow

we weren't prepared for that shit, and it hit the fan while we were standing there right in front of it

----------


## Seekingasylum

HK have been sensitised to mainland PRC shit, courtesy of Sars etc, similar to Taiwan, and so one whiff of this new Sars bug and your typical HKSAR resident pulled up the drawbridge, donned his mask and washed his hands in gel from day one.
I know a family of them who are currently here in LoS in their holiday home and they confirmed that the people needed no law to get them to quarantine etc., the regime was the default protocol everyone understood.
The British experience is the opposite end of the spectrum with a bovine population oblivious to pretty much everything outside of their parochial little world, clad in their Brexit blinkers, and led like sheep into a complacent world of stultifying ignorance by a negligent and doctrinally myopic government of the lazy, the sycophantic and the dull brained.

HK has 4 deaths, the UK 15,000.

Only an idiot could ignore the obvious.

----------


## Switch

> HK have been sensitised to mainland PRC shit, courtesy of Sars etc, similar to Taiwan, and so one whiff of this new Sars bug and your typical HKSAR resident pulled up the drawbridge, donned his mask and washed his hands in gel from day one.
> I know a family of them who are currently here in LoS in their holiday home and they confirmed that the people needed no law to get them to quarantine etc., the regime was the default protocol everyone understood.
> The British experience is the opposite end of the spectrum with a bovine population oblivious to pretty much everything outside of their parochial little world, clad in their Brexit blinkers, and led like sheep into a complacent world of stultifying ignorance by a negligent and doctrinally myopic government of the lazy, the sycophantic and the dull brained.
> 
> HK has 4 deaths, the UK 15,000.
> 
> Only an idiot could ignore the obvious.


In case it escaped your notice, Hong Kong and Taiwan are geographically, and politically connected to mainland China. Thus, they have experience of a multitude of transgressions and flawed reporting. No wonder they are so compliant.

Should we also blame UK for the response of commonwealth nations, simply because they were colonized a few centuries ago.

Geography, history and politics are not your strong suit are they, you bitter and twisted old fool?

----------


## Seekingasylum

> In case it escaped your notice, Hong Kong and Taiwan are geographically, and politically connected to mainland China. Thus, they have experience of a multitude of transgressions and flawed reporting. No wonder they are so compliant.
> 
> Should we also blame UK for the response of commonwealth nations, simply because they were colonized a few centuries ago.
> 
> Geography, history and politics are not your strong suit are they, you bitter and twisted old fool?


Truly, you are the stupidest person posting on this board.

Before, it was amusing in much the same way observing the buffoon playing his pratfalls might be enjoyable for the want of higher entertainment but now, it is merely pitiful.

Please, find some other pastime and stop making a fool out of yourself, it's embarrassing.

----------


## raycarey

> *Shortages of PPE set to continue and testing behind schedule after Gove admits Johnson missed key Cobra meetings
> *
> Boris Johnson’s government has come under pressure to defend its handling of the coronavirus pandemic after Michael Gove was forced to admit that the prime minister had missed five key emergency meetings when the crisis first hit.
> 
> 
> With ministers warning that shortages of protective medical gear could continue, test rates remaining stubbornly low and the hospital death toll rising on Sunday to 16,060, some Conservative MPs have expressed private concern that Downing Street does not have a strong grip on the crisis.
> 
> 
> Johnson’s role in the decision-making over crucial weeks before the UK-wide lockdown now risks becoming a symbol of that perceived inattention, with Labour saying the prime minister appeared to have been “missing in action” at the time.
> ...


PM Boris Johnson was ‘missing in action’ during early phase of pandemic, claims Labour | World news | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

> PM Boris Johnson was ‘missing in action’ during early phase of pandemic, claims Labour | World news | The Guardian


In the absence of answers, to questions put to you, I am assuming that you have selective deafness. Debating with dumb halfwits like you is too easy. You are best ignored when you display such lack of awareness.

----------


## Switch

> Truly, you are the stupidest person posting on this board.
> 
> Before, it was amusing in much the same way observing the buffoon playing his pratfalls might be enjoyable for the want of higher entertainment but now, it is merely pitiful.
> 
> Please, find some other pastime and stop making a fool out of yourself, it's embarrassing.


Critique other poster by attempting to demean their lack of intelligence. Thank you for failing to acknowledge your non existent knowledge of history, geography and economics, especially regarding China and its satellites. If you don’t understand something, you attempt to demean those you don’t understand.
That means you expose your own stupidity, rather than highlighting your inadequate perception of mine. Cheers easy.

----------


## raycarey

the infected, hospitalized, and the families of the dead in the UK have a right to know what their government was doing during those lost five weeks...besides borish the clown going on a 12 day vacation in the countryside with his girlfriend.




> Martin Hibberd, a professor of emerging infectious diseases at the London School of Hygiene and Tropical Medicine, compared the U.K.'s response to that of Singapore's, which curbed the spread of the virus early on.
> 
> 
> “The interesting thing for me is, I’ve worked with Singapore in 2003 and 2009 and basically they copied the U.K. pandemic preparedness plan. But the difference is they actually implemented it," Hibberd told the Sunday Times.


Boris Johnson skipped five virus briefings in early days of pandemic - Axios

----------


## raycarey

> Boris Johnson is reported to be cautious about easing the lockdown for fear of sparking a second wave of coronavirus infections.
> 
> 
> According to the Times, the prime minister held a two-hour meeting on Friday with key figures in the government at which he said lifting restrictions too soon could result in a “second peak” and lead to another lockdown.


UK coronavirus live: Boris Johnson 'against lifting lockdown over second wave fears' | Politics | The Guardian



fear of a second wave?  what about 'herd immunity', borish?


maybe take another 12 day holiday with your girlfriend in the countryside to think it over.....maybe make a short stopover in a hospital on the drive out and shake hands with everyone in the covid ward.

----------


## Little Chuchok

> this question?
> 
> 
> 
> i don't recall posting that, but maybe i did...can't be bothered to look.  more likely is that i posted you in particular were too stupid to understand the nuance of just about anything.  because let's be frank....you are very fucking stupid.  and you do know that though, right?  c'mon sport...deep down...you have to know you're not very bright at all.
> 
> 
> and you surely can't be referring to this question....
> 
> ...


no no no Ray. You did post some more lies.

Caught out again.

Stick to the USA stuff, buddy. you 'seem' to know a bit about it. I'm sure you didn't pick Trump to win the first time.

Stick with Joe.He's an honest man... :Very Happy:

----------


## Switch

Trump - a contrarian in denial. Biggest fuck up in world history - from the worlds policeman. What a fucking joke that fool is.

----------


## Seekingasylum

BoJo the Clown has killed 20,000 in 30 days.

No mean achievement for a buffoon.

This Tory trash will live in infamy long after their own lives are sluiced away into the sewer of political oblivion.

----------


## Switch

> BoJo the Clown has killed 20,000 in 30 days.
> 
> No mean achievement for a buffoon.
> 
> This Tory trash will live in infamy long after their own lives are sluiced away into the sewer of political oblivion.


How many lives has your personal hatred saved? What contribution have you made to eradicating the virus in Thailand or in UK?

That would be a big, fat zero in both cases.

----------


## NamPikToot

Chas, leave the loon. He had a brain aneurysm yesterday and this is his latest fantasy alongside moving to a chateaux in Bordeaux.

----------


## cyrille

> What contribution have you made to eradicating the virus in Thailand or in UK?


So, no criticism is relevant unless coming from someone who has helped eradicate the virus?


By god you've made some absurd posts and transparent trolls over the years, but you might just have topped them all.

No surprise that Bobbins is tag teaming with Fatman either.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NamPikToot

^ what's the matter Syb?, what exactly would you have done - ignore medical experts and ploughed your own righteous furrow.  You frequently poke your head round other posters skirts in support but rarely if ever offer any opinion unless gleaned from the Guardian.

----------


## raycarey

borish johnson's government accused of deliberately misleading the people of the UK on covid 19




> Richard Horton, editor of the Lancet medical journal.....is accusing the government of deliberately rewriting history in its ongoing Covid-19 disinformation campaign.


Fierce rebuttals mark change to UK Covid-19 media strategy | Coronavirus outbreak | The Guardian

----------


## raycarey

> the chief economist at KPMG UK, predicts that the UK unemployment rate will more than double this year to nearly 9%


Markets rocked by record oil slump, as UK unemployment rises - business live | Business | The Guardian


borish is going to be looking for another 12 day holiday in the countryside with his girlfriend when he hears about that.

----------


## Switch

> Markets rocked by record oil slump, as UK unemployment rises - business live | Business | The Guardian
> 
> 
> borish is going to be looking for another 12 day holiday in the countryside with his girlfriend when he hears about that.


Im absolutely certain that the negative oil prices are of greater concern to a country with 300m population than a much smaller european landmass with a mere 63m population, especially when you factor in the dollar insecurity and the importance of oil to one’s economy.

Thankfully, leadership in the  United States of America and the uk, is not at the same premium as it is in a more federal United States of America’s, where national leadership would be important, were it not for the incumbent. No use complaining about federal powers, when you voted for a simpleton to run the country.

----------


## Switch

> So, no criticism is relevant unless coming from someone who has helped eradicate the virus?
> 
> 
> By god you've made some absurd posts and transparent trolls over the years, but you might just have topped them all.
> 
> No surprise that Bobbins is tag teaming with Fatman either.


What kind of absurdium do you have to be cocooned in, to make such a ridiculous statement.

I am aware that the West Midlands was once a great industrial centre, but it’s clear none of that was passed down in your shallow gene pool.

----------


## NamPikToot

Chas, the Chihuahua will stop yapping if you ignore it.

----------


## raycarey

> Im absolutely certain that the negative oil prices are of greater concern to a country with 300m population than a much smaller european landmass with a mere 63m population, especially when you factor in the dollar insecurity and the importance of oil to one’s economy.


errr.....thanks for sharing.

you very well might be certain about that....but what's becoming increasingly more evident is that you're not very good at this.  

here's what was quoted:




> the chief economist at KPMG UK, predicts that the UK unemployment rate will more than double this year to nearly 9%


unemployment.
not oil.
unemployment.....that is predicted to rise to 9% in bojo the clown's UK.


and weak kneed attempts at whataboutism aren't going to help borish or you.

up your game.





edited to add....




> Thankfully, leadership in the United States of America and the uk, is not at the same premium as it is in a more federal United States of America’s, where national leadership would be important, were it not for the incumbent. No use complaining about federal powers, when you voted for a simpleton to run the country.


is this your submission in a "post incomprehensible gibberish like jeff" competition?

----------


## cyrille

He actually _thinks_ that is cogent analysis.

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## raycarey

> He actually thinks


surely this is open to debate.   :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> BoJo the Clown has killed 20,000 in 30 days.
> 
> No mean achievement for a buffoon.
> 
> This Tory trash will live in infamy long after their own lives are sluiced away into the sewer of political oblivion.


Haig was a hero and he organised nearly 20,000 dead in a day. Mind you, Asquith took the hit for it and had to resign. 

In the end, body count doesn't matter that much in 10 years time.

----------


## Looper

BabyBoJo is here  :Smile: 



Boris Johnson and Carrie Symonds announce birth of son - BBC News

He arrived on my mum's 75th birthday  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> He actually _thinks_ that is cogent analysis.


Only if you can understand the difference between state, and federal.

----------


## raycarey

> BabyBoJo is here


another bojo bastard.

how many is that now?

----------


## cyrille

^Hopefully he'll get back to us on that.

----------


## raycarey

^

will likely have to wait until after another 12 day holiday in the countryside.

meanwhile.....

> 26,000 dead of covid-19 in the UK.

----------


## cyrille

> will likely have to wait until after another 12 day holiday in the countryside.


I for one am looking forward to Keir Starmer making mincemeat of him at the dispatch box. 

Raabit was caught in the headlights yesterday.

----------


## Dragonfly

you guys are being very harsh with Boris, he is doing not too bad so far, and he has survived COVID-19, not many PMs in Europe can claim that  :Smile: 

Vive le Boris, best PM of this centurty

----------


## Klondyke

> you guys are being very harsh with Boris, he is doing not too bad so far, and he has survived COVID-19, not many PMs in Europe can claim that 
> 
> Vive le Boris, best PM of this centurty


So, who will dare to blame him?

----------


## helge

> you guys are being very harsh with Boris, he is doing not too bad so far, and he has survived COVID-19, not many PMs in Europe can claim that 
> 
> Vive le Boris, best PM of this centurty


Somebody please start a Third Reich thread and Le Buttre will defend/support Der Kleine Tapetsier

----------


## Dragonfly

brilliant, so now Boris is the leader of the 3rd Reich?  :rofl: 

no wonder you guys are constantly butthurt and backing losers that fit your ridiculous agenda  :Smile:

----------


## helge

> Boris is the leader of the 3rd Reich?


Does Boris hang wallpaper ?

You are a cute little provo  :Smile: 

Carry on

----------


## jabir



----------


## cyrille

BoJo's horrible bluster was clearly exposed yesterday, as he doubled the testing target that it seems already can't be reached...from 100,000 a day to 200,000.

He pushes almost as much bs as betty in this clip.

----------


## baldrick



----------


## Troy

^^ Certainly worthy of the title bumbling Boris...

----------


## raycarey

it's becoming more obvious by the day that he's in way over his head.

----------


## NamPikToot

::doglol::

----------


## cyrille

Bad advice and unreliable stats, according to numpty.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyrille

^^ Yup, we can't arrive at any conclusions whatsoever about the performance of a government with the worst record for dealing with COVID 19 in the whole of Europe.



In fact, switch and jabir will be along soon to show us how it's the EU that has botched things, and is on the brink of collapse as a result...as it has been for ages.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dragonfly

again Boris is not responsible for COVID, cases in Europe were already present in December, too late already to act

----------


## NamPikToot

Yep the stats produced across all countries are done so uniformly and without political agenda; absolutely no bias or subjectivity.

----------


## cyrille

> again Boris is not responsible for COVID, cases in Europe were already present in December, too late already to act


Yep, the danger was staring us in the face.

Far too late to do anything.

Who prepares for danger when it's imminent?

The only time to have done something in preparation was when there was no danger present whatsoever.

Say, a couple of years ago.

That would have messed up the cricket world cup though.





Jesus Christ. It's either laugh or cry with idiots like you, so might as well laugh I suppose. 

Look at Central and Eastern Europe.

They had lockdowns before any fatalities were reported.

There's a mountain of evidence to show you're posting complete nonsense.

Again!

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yep the stats produced across all countries are done so uniformly and without political agenda; absolutely no bias or subjectivity.


that's not the point, western countries are not prepared for that kind of shit, and will never get prepared for it, too costly and inconvenient

we fuck with nature, and nature like to fuck with us. We are OWNeD!!!

----------


## Dragonfly

> Yep, the danger was staring us in the face.
> 
> Far too late to do anything.
> 
> Who prepares for danger when it's imminent?
> 
> The only time to have done something in preparation was when there was no danger present whatsoever.
> 
> Say, a couple of years ago.
> ...


Dear Cy, try to engage your brain for over 2sec when you go into your righteous diatribe

COVID is like a meteorite striking earth, there is nothing you can do, or prepare. 

Do you think a few masks and some cleaning gel is going to save us all? Jesus doesn't agree,

so wake the fuck up  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Its amazing

----------


## Dragonfly

> yeah...grandpa cuck is blaming the 'muddled' response on the 'so called experts'.
> 
> if starmer was PM and had responsibility for 30,000 deaths (and counting) , you can bet he'd have a different reaction than...


the experts are clueless as the politicians. There is no scientific response to this, they are not feasible. The interesting thing is that it took 2 months for politicians to realize that science was based on interpretation of facts and there was no clear consensus, hence a lot of fighting in the science community for a workable solution. Experts don't agree on anything. The only outcome is a political decision, not scientific one.

----------


## Dragonfly

global leaders need to grow a pair, tell scientists to fuck off with their "ideal" solution, and take responsibility for their decisions

of course nobody wants to take responsability for anything,

and we wonder how great civilzation have collapsed in the past, now we know  :Smile:

----------


## NamPikToot

Dog warden required in aisle 3, there's a Chihuahua shitting everywhere.

----------


## Troy

Personally, I think it is the political art of telling everyone the best is being done to cater for them, while trying to keep the economy alive...and failing with both. Dilly-dallying doesn't work at the best of times, let alone now.

----------


## raycarey

> Travellers into the UK will be quarantined for two weeks when they arrive as part of measures to prevent a second peak of the coronavirus pandemic, Boris Johnson is expected to say on Sunday.
> 
> In his address to the nation, when he will present his roadmap out of the lockdown, he will announce the introduction of quarantine measures for people who arrive at airports, ports and Eurostar train stations, including for Britons returning from abroad.
> 
> 
> People will be asked to provide the address at which they will self-isolate for two weeks on arrival by filling out a digital form, according to a report in the Times.
> 
> 
> The measures are due to start in June.


 :Wtf: 



june? 

 as in 3 weeks from now?

not last month or two months ago?

june?




Visitors and Britons returning from abroad will be required to self-isolate for two weeks | World news | The Guardian

----------


## Dragonfly

a bit pointless, but again everyone is in panic mode over solutions, so it's all silly at the end

stop the lockdown ASAP,

----------


## raycarey

borish really shit the bed with his lockdown address yesterday.

have a plan, give some guidance.......be a leader, FFS.

----------


## cyrille

*UK takes a pasting from world's press over coronavirus crisis*


Britain’s reputation for its handling of the coronavirus epidemic has taken another global pasting after newspapers worldwide reported on what they described as confusion and internal divisions that are rapidly creating a crisis as big as Brexit for the UK.


With many diplomats admitting that soft power reputations are being forged or destroyed during the pandemic, the European press in particular is taking time to point out that the UK is experiencing the worst death rate in Europe, revealing a National Health Service that is underfunded and underprepared.


The UK is also being singled out as the country that led on the theory of herd immunity only to backtrack.
One of the UK’s diplomatic strengths has long been its international advocacy for global health, and its poor domestic performance may damage its influence worldwide.


The German newspaper Die Zeit put the UK near the bottom of the league table, writing: “In Great Britain, the infection has spread unchecked longer than it should have. The wave of infections also spread from the hospitals to the old people’s homes, which could also have been avoided. The government is now trying to pretend to the public that it has the situation under control.”


Frankfurter Allgemeine Zeitung acknowledged the UK’s special context: “The prime minister may be credited with having to fight a harder struggle than some other heads of government. Britain (and London in particular) is particularly vulnerable. As a former colonial power and Europe’s air hub, it is in close contact with the world. Many Britons live in metropolitan areas where the virus spreads faster. With the state’s National Health Service, the nation has also given itself a health system that is cumbersome, bureaucratic and has been underfunded for some time.”


It predicted: “Once the nation has returned to normal, more citizens than before may question faith in British exceptionalism. That will not immediately drive them back into the arms of the European Union. But it could at least increase pressure on the Johnson government to prolong trade talks with the EU and not to fail with a gesture of arrogance.”


In Italy, Corriere della Serra pointed to the national divisions within the UK, writing: “The United Kingdom is shattering on phase 2. Last night, in a televised speech to the nation, Boris Johnson announced the progressive – but still slow and gradual – relaxation of the ‘lockdown’: the government’s message goes from ‘stay at home’ to ‘be alert’. However, the other regions of the country do not agree: Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland will continue to ask their citizens not to leave [home].”


The Spanish newspaper El País reported the UK government’s strategy had generated confusion and anger among citizens, businessmen and the self-employed.


It claimed Johnson had always known how to pitch his speech to the character of the British and tell them what they wanted to hear. “Or at least make them smile. Until now.”


In an editorial, Le Monde, the leading French daily, described Britain’s new slogan as cringeworthy, given the UK had recorded the worst mortality figures in Europe.
Its news report suggested the UK itself was “fading” and added: “Despite Europe’s worst mortality, probably too late entry into confinement and a blatant lack of preparation, the British have so far supported Johnson.”


The Dutch newspaper de Volkskrant also challenged the UK performance: “According to many, testing, testing, testing is the motto. That has hardly happened in the UK for weeks, losing sight of the spread of the virus. This gap shows that the British were insufficiently prepared for the pandemic, despite the presence of expertise in this area. The country has been catching up in recent weeks. Much of the harm has already been done.”


The Swedish newspaper Svenska Dagbladet criticised Johnson’s ambiguity while the New York Times said many had been left baffled, adding: “His proposals had run into a barrage of opposition, as critics pointed to gaps and contradictions in a plan that left many pondering basic questions such as when to return to work and how to get there.”


The Wall Street Journal, owned by Rupert Murdoch, was more sympathetic, saying the UK faced the same trade-offs as countries worldwide, but warned: “It’s quickly becoming a bigger political challenge for Prime Minister Boris Johnson than Brexit.”


Tom Fletcher, a former British diplomat and a great student of the soft power league table, recently wrote: “This will be a defining period for national identities, as many of us are more attuned to what is happening globally and have more time to absorb it.


“The reputation of nations has been put under the microscope. Were they efficient in responding? How did their populations react? Were they led by reason or emotion? What did they prioritise in the response? All of that will resonate for years in the league tables of soft power. There will be winners and losers”.


It is hard as it stands to see the UK bidding for the title.


UK takes a pasting from world's press over coronavirus crisis | World news | The Guardian

----------


## taxexile

> UK is experiencing the worst death rate in Europe


4th worst death rate actually.



deaths per million of population as of may 11th.

belgium    751
spain        572
italy         508
uk            472
france      408

----------


## Troy

> the European press in particular is taking time to point out that the UK is experiencing the worst death rate in Europe


Except the death rate per capita is higher in Belgium, Spain and Italy than it is in the UK. If the Guardian is to get through with its punches then it needs to hit more accurately.

----------


## helge

> Except the death rate per capita is higher in Belgium, Spain and Italy than it is in the UK. If the Guardian is to get through with its punches then it needs to hit more accurately.


Graphs and maps — EUROMOMO

Have a look


Z-scores are used to standardize series and enable comparison mortality pattern between different populations or between different time periods. 
The standard deviation is the unit of measurement of the z-score. It allows comparison of observations from different normal distributions.
In general, Z-score = (x-mean of the population)/Standard deviation of the population, which could be approximated in our context by S-score = (number of deaths - baseline) / Standard deviation of the residuals (variation of the number of deaths around the baseline) on the part of the series used to fit the model, used as the standard unit.
Z-score are computed on the de-trended and de-seasonalized series, after a 2/3 powers transformation according to the method described in Farrington et al. 1996. This enables the computation of Z-scores for series that are originally Poisson distributed.

----------


## cyrille



----------


## Dragonfly

> Except the death rate per capita is higher in Belgium, Spain and Italy than it is in the UK. If the Guardian is to get through with its punches then it needs to hit more accurately.


and that's good news too for the UK, it means a greater portion of the population is being exposed to the virus

while Italy, France and Spain are containing the virus for the next wave, the worst case scenario

----------


## Switch

The international media = European media attempting to undermine Brexit policy using articles cut from eu newspaper opinion pieces. All done to support a Guardian opinion piece.
Im sure the spectator or the Telegraph will respond in kind.
Not all readers are as easily led as Ray Cary.

----------


## Troy

Boris took another pasting yesterday in the Commons.

I find it a shame that parties have not come together to fight this crisis. They should have done the same for Brexit. Now is not the time to score points or show Boris up for what he is...now is the time to sort the mess out and unite in a common strategy to survive the virus outbreak and to get a workable solution with the EU.

----------


## cyrille

Tough to get past Boris’s bullshit though, isn’t it.

----------


## cyrille

> The government has privately conceded that there wil be post-BREXIT checks on goods crossing the Irish Sea, months after Boris Johnson insisted there would be no such trade barriers.
> 
> In a letter to the executive office in Stormont the government confirmed there would be border control posts in three ports, Belfast, Warrenpoint and Larne.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyrille



----------


## panama hat

So, how good is Starmer?  Effective with backing?

----------


## cyrille

Starmer has been an assassin as far as pointing out the current government's failings are concerned.

He has struck just the right tone, and Johnson is going to be dreading going up against him.

The unanswered question is how well he can position Labour as the alternative. 

It usually takes a period spanning at least two leaderships to recover from the kind of thumping that Labour got at the last election.

----------


## Troy

^ It's a shame he wasn't made Labour leader a couple of years ago. He prepares well and makes Boris look the bumbling fool he is. The problem is that doing so in a crisis such as this may make him lose rather than gain support.

----------


## cyrille

> The problem is that doing so in a crisis such as this may make him lose rather than gain support.


True, but he's keeping it very polite and understated, isn't he.

A considered approach, and he can hardly ignore the glaring foot dragging and incompetence.

Belief in Boris surely is melting away with all but the terminally gullible.

----------


## panama hat

Good to hear.  A strong and effective opposition is necessary irrespective of who is in power. I must admit looking at Brir politics with BoJo and Corbin . . . good grief, the best of the best???

----------


## cyrille

I reckon Cummings will be sacked today.  :Very Happy: 

The lies are piling up.

----------


## lom

> I reckon Cummings will be sacked today.


I reckon it will not happen - BoJo is too dependent on him

----------


## cyrille

In response to the charges against Cummings:




> *Michael Gove:* Caring for your wife and child is not a crime.


This when people's loved ones are dying alone. Not cared for?

I'd say 'Unbelievable', but it's par for the course for these inexcusable cnuts.

I really think too much bad news is piling up for this guy though, and he'll be cut loose.

----------


## Troy

I'd be more concerned about Mr Cummings and a host of journalists failing to wear masks when in public.

----------


## cyrille

On Twitter:




> Tobias Ellwood MP
> (@Tobias_Ellwood)
> GOVERNMENT is entering the most complex phase of biggest emergency since WW2.
> 
> 
> But the ship is being blown off course.
> 
> 
> Time for a FORMAL ADDRESS from the Captain offering firm leadership, command & control to resolve setbacks, re-unite collective resolve & rebuild mission focus.
> ...


 :Very Happy: 

What an utter knob.

----------


## cyrille

Cummings has spent the last hour in no. 10.

Reckon he'll be leaving on his bike.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Troy

> Sir Roger Gale tells Sky News Dominic Cummings "broke his own rules" and "should not have gone to Durham".
> "We  should not be dealing with that story, and it's wrong, and I think an  honourable man would fall on his sword at this point," he added.


No honour in this group....

If he stays then Bojo is compromised and if he goes Bojo will be left clueless...

----------


## cyrille

More startling than Cummings trip is the number of tory MPs coming out in support of him.

There could not be any clearer example of people who think the rules should not apply to them.

----------


## raycarey

if bojo the clown is going to continue to follow the trump playbook, he won't force cummings to step down.

----------


## Troy

BoJo defends Cummings as expected. 

Failing to respect your own rules, ones already applied to force the resignation of two people, has no defence. 1922 Committee may have to intervene on this and leave BoJo up the creek.

----------


## Dragonfly

come on, this is quite harmless, and perfectly understandable, no need to be anal about it

----------


## cyrille

Wow, how unpredictable.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Dragonfly

wow, what a valuable input that was  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## taxexile

i doubt if there is one person in the uk who has obeyed all the lockdown rules/recommendations to the letter, and now we have a contrived witch hunt against cummings, no.10s reviled strategist and enforcer.  

the holier than thou brigade,  curtain twitching busybodies and the media slags are having a field day over this, along with many of the weaker tory mps who have been on the receiving end of cummings  foul mouthed rants and dictats, and now they have their chance. 

what he did was hardly a hanging offence and a contrite apology from him would have surely sufficed to placate the pitchfork wielding mob, but that was never going to come from the arrogant cummings.

as usual it's the media, led by the gloating  bbc, looking for a new angle on its tired old lockdown stories understanding that the public are now well and truly sick and tired of the mawkish hero worshipping of the nhs, the doorstep clapping stories, the selfless sacrifice of its bame martyrs, colonel toms £30 million quid and 100 year old aunt doris from wolverhamptons miraculous recovery from her month on a ventilator,  now finding a new angle, exaggerating it out of all proportion, milking it for all its worth until it attains a momentum of its own, calling up any old leftie pundit available to give their predictable views and reaping the rewards as a mighty shitstorm blows up out of nowhere.

.......    and if he were to be sacked, cummings chagrin would undoubtedly result in him unleashing a tsunami of downing street /boris beans that would instigate  an even worse  media frenzy the likes of which have never been seen before, so boris has certainly done the right thing in keeping him on. better inside pissing out than outside pissing in.



no, this cummings story will slowly fade away as the country's more pressing problems regain the headlines and i wish him well.

 :UK:

----------


## raycarey

cummings has a stroll through his neighborhood....

----------


## Mandaloopy

Anyone fancy a day trip to Durham to see Dominic Cumming's mum?

----------


## taxexile

^^  


> cummings has a stroll through his neighbourhood....




the hypocrisy of the mob.

----------


## raycarey

> Prof Stephen Reicher, a member of the government’s advisory group on behavioural science, told ITV’s Good Morning Britain: “If you look at the research it shows the reason why people observed lockdown was not for themselves, it wasn’t because they were personally at risk, they did it for the community, they did it because of a sense of ‘we’re all in this together’.”


UK coronavirus live: scientist warns Johnson backing Cummings has 'fatally undermined' Covid-19 response | World news | The Guardian

----------


## raycarey

A petition has been launched calling for Dominic Cumings to reisgn. It went up yesterday evening and now has more than 250,000 signatures.

Petition * UK Parliament: Dominic Cummings must be sacked * Change.org

----------


## raycarey

> Durham’s former chief constable Mike Barton said Boris Johnson throwing his support behind Dominic Cummings had made enforcing the lockdown much harder.
> 
> Speaking on BBC Breakfast, Barton said:
> 
> *Policing the lockdown has probably been one of the toughest assignments ever given to the British police and they have risen to the challenge.
> 
> But what the prime minister did yesterday has now made it exponentially tougher for all those people on the front line, those PCSOs [police community support officers] and cops on the front line, enforcing the lockdown.
> 
> We are in the middle of a national emergency and people who make the rules cannot break the rules, otherwise we are going to have chaos.*


UK coronavirus live: scientist warns Johnson backing Cummings has 'fatally undermined' Covid-19 response | World news | The Guardian

 ::chitown::

----------


## taxexile

> no, this cummings story will slowly fade away as the country's more pressing problems regain the headlines and i wish him well.



or possibly not !! :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

People are fired up about the astounded arrogance being shown by BoJo.

He's been seen through (finally!) and people are tellling him to go fcuk himself in no uncertain terms.

----------


## raycarey

it appears he's boxed himself in....the scandal is only gaining momentum and he'd be seen as weak if he forced cummings out now.

----------


## cyrille

He's done so many 180s recently though. One more won't make any difference.

It's not as if he ever had such qualities as credibility and consistency anyway.

----------


## Troy

> ^^  
> 
> 
> 
> the hypocrisy of the mob.


What about those unelected guys&girls that the Brexit Party bandwagon jumped up and down on. Dominic Cummings is indeed hypocrisy on another level.


edit...

Cummings to give press conference this afternoon. I guess it'll relieve the pressure if he apologises and resigns. Not sure anything else will do...

----------


## cyrille

Just an apology might be enough...though I hope not.  :Very Happy: 

BJ's bluster and bullshit last night when he prattled on about 'instincts as a father' has merely enflamed the situation.

----------


## panama hat

> triggered snowflakes


You really are a parody of yourself






> Just an apology might be enough...


Has to be, there's a pandemic going on now and we must all prioritise!!!!!

----------


## Troy

No apology, no resignation and clear breach of lockdown law. Driving to check eyesight is weak and ill- advised.

Surely this is not going away and he's going to drag the Tory party down with him.

----------


## Switch

> Just an apology might be enough...though I hope not. 
> 
> BJ's bluster and bullshit last night when he prattled on about 'instincts as a father' has merely enflamed the situation.


Inflamed

----------


## baldrick

so does wanking affect your vision ?

----------


## lom

> Surely this is not going away and he's going to drag the Tory party down with him.


Yeah, that is a much better outcome. Let him stay BoJo!

----------


## jabir

Apologise and get on with it; if we slaughter leaders for every poor choice we'd be running the country ourselves, and never mind the 'we can do it better' mob it won't be pretty.

----------


## Troy

^ Not a poor choice but breaking the law, a law that he was instrumental in making.

----------


## cyrille

> Apologise


He couldn't bring himself to though, could he.

His utter disdain for the people he is supposed to be serving could not have been made clearer.

His account of his actions and why he did what he did was riddled with lies.

For example, who packs their wife and son into a car prior to a long journey and then drives off in a diifferent direction to...check that he can see OK?

Just ridiculous.

----------


## cyrille

Today's Front Pages...

'Stay elite': what the papers say about Dominic Cummings' refusal to quit | Politics | The Guardian

----------


## Dragonfly

> No apology, no resignation and clear breach of lockdown law. Driving to check eyesight is weak and ill- advised.
> 
> Surely this is not going away and he's going to drag the Tory party down with him.


why would it? I guess the lockdown is triggering people in stupid non-sense and they are looking for an excuse to fight on stupid shit, like this dossier

----------


## raycarey

> *Bishops reveal they have received death threats 
> after speaking out about Cummings' lockdown trip*
> 
> Some of the Church of Englands most senior bishops have reported receiving hate mail and death threats after speaking out about accusations Dominic Cummings broke lockdown rules.
> 
> It comes after the Guardian reported that bishops fired a volley of unprecedented criticism at Boris Johnson over his defence of actions taken by his chief aide, Cummings, who drove 265 miles to Durham during lockdown.
> 
> Bishop of Worcester John Inge revealed that he received an email warning stay out of politics or well kill you after he criticised Boris Johnsons risible defence of Cummings on Sunday night.


UK coronavirus live: minister resigns over Dominic Cummings' lockdown trip | World news | The Guardian

----------


## raycarey

from what i'm reading, i don't know if the 'trump playbook' is going to work in the UK.
it seems there are tory ministers with a spine willing to stand up for what's right.

----------


## cyrille

Well in the UK the top politician is, of course, not the head of state. 

Trump could never have got away with what he has in that kind of system in any case.

Also, these tory MPs were sticking the boot into an underling, not BoJo.

----------


## raycarey

understood....when i referred to the 'trump playbook', i was referring to never apologizing or admitting mistakes/transgressions because it's a sign of weakness.

i'll defer to your knowledge of UK politics.....would it make bojo look weak if cummings stepped down at this point?

----------


## cyrille

Seems that a Minister has resigned over it.

----------


## cyrille

^^ DC won't resign, but if he did then I don't think BoJo would take much of a hit now.

Brits admire loyalty, even if misplaced.

The idea of BoJo being considered 'loyal' in any sense is absurd of course, so therefore likely.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyrille

*Floundering Boris leaves no doubt: our PM is a showman out of his depth

*Weve reached the point where the only way to understand the state the country is in is to realise that it has become a banana republic.

A failed state run by a bad joke of a prime minister, who prioritises the job security of his elite advisers over the health of millions. A man who sees no need to be across the most basic points of government policy and is so inarticulate that he cant even start a sentence let alone finish one.

Its normal for a prime minister to appear before the liaison committee  the supergroup of select committee chairs  at least three times a year. This was the first time Boris Johnson had bothered to turn up in more than 10 months. And you could see why. Even with Dominic Cummings sitting just off screen  Boriss eyes kept darting to the right, desperate for help  holding up placards with something approximating an answer, Johnson was lost for words. The great populist who doesnt even realise he has long since lost the support of the people. A mini-dictator surrounded by yes men locked inside the No 10 bunker.

That made this even more pathetic and desperate a spectacle was that Boris clearly believed he had prepared thoroughly. If he had, then his short-term memory is completely shot. More likely though, Boriss idea of preparation is just a quick 10-minute skim of a briefing note.




Boris is the supreme narcissist  the apogee of entitled arrogance in which other people are there only to serve his needs. A fragile ego, disguising an absence of any self worth.Whats more, you sense he knows it. That in the wee, wee hours he looks through a glass darkly and sees the blurred outlines of his limitations and failure.

The session started with questions from committee chair, Bernard Jenkin, and Boris was clearly expecting friendly fire. Only to many peoples surprise  possibly even his own  Bernie turned out to be no patsy. Instead he went straight to the point. Why was there to be no cabinet secretary inquiry into Dominic Cummingss clear breach of the government coronavirus guidelines.

Um... er... well, Boris blustered looking frantically to Classic Dom for help. Up went the placard Its time to move on. Um... er... well ... I think what the country wants is to move on, he said.

What the opinion polls have clearly shown is that at least 70% of the country think that Laughing Boy is basically taking the piss  one rule for the elites, another for the little people. Only Boris somehow ignored that, believing that he knew better what the people really thought than they did. Who would have guessed that Boris would have subscribed to the Marxist idea of false consciousness?

Six times Boris insisted that the country wanted to move on. Something Im sure the families of those who have died  not to mention the many thousands who could yet die as the prime minister trashed his own public health message to protect a chum  must have been delighted to hear.

Pete Wishart, Meg Hillier and Yvette Cooper all went in for the kill. Had Boris actually seen the evidence that Cummings had provided for his special and different Covid-19 fortnight away on his fathers estate? Boris nodded fiercely. He had.

And the evidence was that it was Dom who was running the country and he didnt have the power to sack him.

Nor could he explain the difference between deputy chief medical officer Jenny Harriess clear instructions to stay at home and the supine advice of several cabinet ministers who had insisted that maybe having to look after your own child constituted exceptional circumstances. Boriss best guess was that maybe Harries hadnt been as clear as he would have liked her to be and he hoped that she would come on message in the near future.

He ended the section on Cummings by insisting that all the stories that Dom had corroborated in his rose garden press conference were essentially false.

Things didnt improve when Jenkin moved on to other areas of the governments handling of the coronavirus. Boris had only the sketchiest idea of how the new track and trace system that was meant to come in to operation the following day would work. A nation panicked. He even said he was forbidden from making any promises on dates for reaching government targets. Let that sink in. The prime minister is forbidden from making his own policy. If we had been in any doubt who was running the country we werent any more.

Boris didnt even know the basics of how his own benefits system operated. This was Government 101 and the prime minister was still out of his depth. During the worst health crisis for a century we are lions led by dead donkeys.

Floundering Boris leaves no doubt: our PM is a showman out of his depth | John Crace | Politics | The Guardian

----------


## Troy

I liked this article, re Johnson and Cummings, from the ForeignPolicy: https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/05/29/cummings-boris-johnson-lockdown-britain-lying/

FP is US based, so plain talking without the bias.

For those that can't be bothered/don't have time, the last paragraph is worth a read.
*The Decline and Fall of British Lying
*
*In Britain’s hierarchical culture, the crime for the upper classes isn’t telling lies—it’s getting caught.
*Lying, ultimately, is an exercise of power, which is why the styles of  lying practiced in different countries can tell us something useful  about how they are governed. At one extreme are the lies that are not  meant to be believed. These come from pure tyrannies, like Vladimir  Putin’s Russia. The purpose of lies there is not even to spread  confusion but to make it plain that the liar has power and the lied-to  can do nothing about it. Black is white, war is peace, freedom is  slavery: These slogans may work to some extent because they are  believed, but their real force comes when they are not believed and the  people are compelled to repeat them anyway. That’s how naked power is  expressed.

At the other end of the spectrum are reasonably egalitarian, high-trust  societies where politicians really do try to explain themselves honestly  and people expect to believe them. They are not always telling the  truth, of course, but for the most part they are unconscious of this.  Sweden was a country like that 30 or 40 years ago and to some extent  still is.

In the middle are countries like Britain, which are governed through a  recognizable class hierarchy and where lying among the upper classes is  governed by an accepted code. Watching Dominic Cummings and Boris  Johnson over the last week has been a wonderful illustration of this,  not least because both have violated the code.

In Johnson’s case, he does not even pretend very hard to tell the truth.  Colleagues and competitors of his from his time as a correspondent in  Brussels still gasp and stretch their eyes at the memory of some of the  stories he wrote from there. This is not how a responsible liar behaves,  and if you learn one thing at a British elite school, it is how to lie  responsibly and with a grave face, as if it were done for the good of  the people who believe you. Johnson’s intoxicating schtick has always  been that to believe him will make you feel good, not that it will do  you any good at all.

Cummings is even less capable of behaving as if he were merely carrying  out his duty. His performance in the Rose Garden was extraordinary  because he behaved throughout as if he were, like a Swede, entitled to a  sympathetic hearing. A man who has for years maintained an extensive  blog to prove that he is cleverer and more farsighted than almost  everyone else in public life seems genuinely to have expected that the  world would sympathize with his lonely predicament. The accomplished  liar needs to understand the expectations of his audience rather better  than that.

Compare and contrast Cummings’s wife, Mary Wakefield, who has an advice column in the _Spectator_ that  consists, week after week, of people writing to her asking how to get  out of tricky social problems and her replying with the correct lie or  evasion of the truth, always calibrated to preserve appearances and  remain plausibly deniable. This, it is implied, is what you need to know  to be part of the upper classes.

The distinctive quality of traditional British political lying, though,  is the understanding that there is not one audience but two. One is made  up of the other members of the elite minority who understand the truth  and who deserve to do so, and the other is everyone else. They may take  your words at face value—and if they do, they also deserve what they  get.

This consciousness of a double audience is related to the distinction  between public and private truth that has to be maintained in a  hierarchical society. It is revealed again by the convention that the  one unforgivable sin in a minister is to lie to the House of Commons.  What you tell the press or even your constituents is one thing, but you  have to tell the strict truth, when that can be established, to your  equals in Parliament.

My favorite example comes from the heart of the old establishment, in a  row over whether the Church of England should allow women to become  bishops. Since the church is an established part of the constitution,  and some bishops sit in the House of Lords as of right, this is not just  an internal, theological question but one in which some  parliamentarians take a keen, legitimate influence.

After two decades of wrangling between supporters and opponents of  female priests, a compromise had been reached in 2012, which the General  Synod at the last moment rejected. At this, the member of Parliament  whose job it is to liaise between the synod and Parliament rose in the  synod and said politicians would not tolerate such an offense against  equality. Twenty minutes later, in response to a direct question at a  press conference, the person appointed to become the next archbishop of  Canterbury responded that he was unaware of any pressure from the  government on the matter. Archbishop Justin Welby is a man who is, in  other contexts, appallingly vivid and truthful in his language—but he is  also an Etonian, and when he saw the curtain drawn away to reveal  political reality, he did not hesitate to drag it back into place.

Let the problem be dealt with by grown-ups twisting arms behind the scenes while the play goes on as usual on the stage.

This kind of concealment is built into the structure of British public  life, and the people who practice it believe they are serving their  nation. To quote the otherwise distinguished judge Lord Denning, when he  turned down the appeal of six innocent Irishmen who had been fitted up  by the police for an Irish Republican Army bombing, “If they won, it  would mean that the police were guilty of perjury; that they were guilty  of violence and threats; that the confessions were involuntary and  improperly admitted into evidence and that the convictions were  erroneous. … That was such an appalling vista that every sensible person  would say, ‘It cannot be right that these actions should go any  further.’”

The Denning doctrine is that for lies to do their necessary work of  holding society together, it must never be admitted in public that they  are in fact lies. This is a very different attitude to that of Putin or  Donald Trump or, for that matter, Johnson.

It follows that under the British code the only thing worse than lying  is getting caught. This goes all the way back to school. In Rudyard  Kipling’s classic, _Stalky & Co._, the schoolboy heroes are  constantly outwitting the masters by leading them to believe things that  are not true without ever quite committing themselves to any outright  untruth—except to their inferiors, of course. It is allowed to be  “economical with the _actualité_” as a senior civil servant once  explained when caught in a fantastically misleading obfuscation. It is  allowed, and even admired, to get away with marvelously far-fetched  excuses, as when a Conservative politician explained that he had written  in a memo that he “wanted” something not in the vulgar sense of  desiring or wishing for it, heaven forfend, but in the 18th-century  sense of “lacking” it—and his party comrades affected to believe him.

Perhaps it is all a question of what you can get away with. Another  Etonian politician, the late Alan Clark, recorded in his diary his  gushing admiration for Margaret Thatcher when she appeared cornered in a  scandal about defense procurement and he was shown by the chief whip  the statement she was to make to Parliament: “I read a few paragraphs,  started [to giggle]. I couldn’t help it. ‘I’m sorry, John. I simply  can’t keep a straight face.’ The paper passed from hand to hand. Others  agreed, but were too polite to say so. How _can_ she say these  things without faltering? But she did. Kept her nerve beautifully. I was  sitting close by, and could see her riffling her notes, and turning the  pages of the speech. Her hand did not shake _at all_. It was almost as if the House, half horrified, half dumb with admiration, was cowed.”

The difficulty with judging lies solely by their success is that you  have no defense when they appear to fail. Tony Blair was destroyed by  the belief that he had lied over the Iraq War, whether it was  technically ever true or not. Once trust is lost, you can’t appeal to  the truth of the matter. This is what Cummings and Johnson in their  different ways have failed to understand. In a free society, lying works  only by consent of the lied-to, and people who tolerate liars who lie  by the rules will never forgive a cheat.

----------


## Dragonfly

we at the EU have been saying this for years, the Brits are backstabbing liars you can't trust on anything

they simply have no words, and that doesn't work with our German friends  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> we at the EU have been saying this for years, the Brits are backstabbing liars you can't trust on anything
> 
> they simply have no words, and that doesn't work with our German friends


People like you and the Carey idiot lack the common sense to stay out of issues you don’t comprehend. Outright fantasists and dreamers like Cyrille and SA will continue with what they have been spoon fed by Guardinista opinion columns since birth. It is their birthright to be stubborn and stupid.
You little pricks can shut the fuck up and go away.
Stick to Europe and the USA. Simple fare for simple folks.

----------


## raycarey

> *Boris Johnson's bad week isn't going to end*
> 
> 
> 
> With the exception of the days he spent in intensive care, this past week has been Boris Johnson's worst since taking office.
> 
> 
> Johnson has been embroiled in a scandal surrounding his chief adviser, Dominic Cummings, who it emerged had travelled over 260 miles with his wife and child after developing symptoms for Covid-19. He then drove to a nearby town, which local police say amounted to a minor breach of lockdown regulations, though no further action will be taken.
> Despite public outrage, opinion polls showing a dip in support for the government and members of his own party demanding that Cummings be sacked


Boris Johnson's bad week isn't going to end - CNN

----------


## cyrille

So, the proposed 2 week quarantine for international arrivals in the UK looks like it's in doubt now.

After all, as I mentioned some time ago quarantine is usually for people _arriving from_ areas with heavy infection rates, not when travelling_ into one.

_Greece, for example, has decided it doesn't want people arriving from the UK for a while, thanks very much.

So BoJo won't be staying at his father's holiday home in Pelion.




> Greece might be high on the list of many people’s summer holiday destinations, but for Britons dreaming of getting away the country will be out of reach for some time yet. 
> 
> 
> The UK was not included on a list of 29 countries released by Athens on Friday deemed to fit an “epidemiological profile” that makes travel from them relatively safe. 
> 
> 
> However, people from European countries including Albania, Austria, Denmark, Germany, Finland, Norway Romania and Serbia – which like Greece have kept coronavirus infection rates and casualties low – will be allowed to fly in from 15 June.
> 
> 
> ...


Britain left off 'safe list' of countries free to holiday in Greece | Travel | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

^Pretty hard to fly anywhere just now, for anyone. Do enlighten me, how important is this lengthy Guardian piece in the grand scheme of things? How important and newsworthy is it?
 The impact on you ...... well, the less said about that, the better.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Let me explain.

Brexit was based on several lies: that the EU was an entity of itself and had taken control of Britain, that the EU was an isolationist corrupt association against free trade manipulated by a coterie of unelected mafiosi bleeding Britain dry and, finally, the biggest of them all, by leaving the EU  Britain would become a new economic imperialist power bestriding the world like some new colossus redolent of the old empire.

These lies were given wing by a campaign of propaganda rooted in misinformation, sloganism and false promises organised by Dominic 'Goebbels' Cummings the power of which persuaded BoJo the Clown into ditching his friend Cameron and his belief in the EU.

So enthralled by Goebbels was the hapless BoJo that he was hired to manage BoJo's election that was fought on the lie that Brexit would be delivered in its entirety which would unlock Britain's greatness and, the next lie, release it from the shackles of a civil service that connived with the evil EU to imprison the country in its moribund embrace.

The trouble with this doctrine of deflection and deceit is that it has no strength, no core, and certainly no virtue. It is simply the appearance of power but without any substance and is little more than a construct every bit as substantial as an egg shell utterly reliant on the credulity of a stupid and deluded public. 

And now the people are waking up. The scales are falling away from their eyes and the people are seeing Goebbels and his sock puppet Clown for what they are: nothing more than a pair of inept, irresponsible, lying and faltering buffoons hopelessly out of their depth without any notion of what true governance means and lacking in any integrity to concede their mandate was secured by a confidence trick that hoodwinked the public into believing their vacuous rhetoric.

The thing is, no one wants to admit that they have been sold a pup and the longer they hide from the reality the more they believe they were right. 

This government is the worst in British political history, a ragbag rabble of the tenth rate and sycophantic that rose out of a giant fraud perpetrated on the British public midwifed by deceit spouted by charlatans.

And after eight long weeks of the worst incompetence seen by any electorate we now have 50,000 headstones commemorating the utter abortion that is the BoJo/Cummings administration.

That is the significance of the article Chas but you are quite simply too stupid to comprehend the message.

----------


## cyrille

That might have been a bit 'lengthy' for him.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Troy

> Pretty hard to fly anywhere just now, for anyone.


Germany is opening restrictions on European arrivals on 14 June. Those coming from outside Europe are required to stay in quarantine for 14 days. This quarantine means NO leaving your apartment apart from going into your garden. You must have food and other basic goods delivered to your door. If you become ill there is a phone line to call and someone will visit to check on you. 

Flights are still available, albeit reduced. The quarantine restrictions are for those staying longer than 5 days (i.e. business trips are still allowed).

The UK should have followed the German example since 16 March. They might have ended up with a few less headstones that way.

----------


## Switch

> Let me explain.
> 
> Brexit was based on several lies: that the EU was an entity of itself and had taken control of Britain, that the EU was an isolationist corrupt association against free trade manipulated by a coterie of unelected mafiosi bleeding Britain dry and, finally, the biggest of them all, by leaving the EU  Britain would become a new economic imperialist power bestriding the world like some new colossus redolent of the old empire.
> 
> These lies were given wing by a campaign of propaganda rooted in misinformation, sloganism and false promises organised by Dominic 'Goebbels' Cummings the power of which persuaded BoJo the Clown into ditching his friend Cameron and his belief in the EU.
> 
> So enthralled by Goebbels was the hapless BoJo that he was hired to manage BoJo's election that was fought on the lie that Brexit would be delivered in its entirety which would unlock Britain's greatness and, the next lie, release it from the shackles of a civil service that connived with the evil EU to imprison the country in its moribund embrace.
> 
> The trouble with this doctrine of deflection and deceit is that it has no strength, no core, and certainly no virtue. It is simply the appearance of power but without any substance and is little more than a construct every bit as substantial as an egg shell utterly reliant on the credulity of a stupid and deluded public. 
> ...


The article discusses the absence of the UK from a list of countries who will be welcome to travel to Greece.
Your political diatribe is off topic. Nothing to do with the article at all. Merely another opportunity (in your mind) to repeat your political vitriol, yet again

----------


## Switch

> Germany is opening restrictions on European arrivals on 14 June. Those coming from outside Europe are required to stay in quarantine for 14 days. This quarantine means NO leaving your apartment apart from going into your garden. You must have food and other basic goods delivered to your door. If you become ill there is a phone line to call and someone will visit to check on you. 
> 
> Flights are still available, albeit reduced. The quarantine restrictions are for those staying longer than 5 days (i.e. business trips are still allowed).
> 
> The UK should have followed the German example since 16 March. They might have ended up with a few less headstones that way.


_Pretty hard to fly anywhere just now, for anyone. Try reading the comment before you reply to it

_

----------


## Switch

> That might have been a bit 'lengthy' for him.


How the fuck would a socialist simpleton like you be even remotely qualified to comment? Get fucked dickhead.

----------


## Troy

FOS.......

----------


## cyrille



----------


## Seekingasylum

> _Pretty hard to fly anywhere just now, for anyone. Try reading the comment before you reply to it
> 
> _


You asked for enlightenment on the lengthy Guardian piece.

I gave it.

Are you alright or have you started your drinking session a bit earlier than usual?

----------


## Switch

^Why complain about Boris? He has no effect on you. You can’t support your partner in uk so they won’t let your sorry pikey ass in the country. Why give yourself a choronary getting excited over something that will never happen to a useless old tramp like you?

----------


## Switch

> You asked for enlightenment on the lengthy Guardian piece.
> 
> I gave it.
> 
> Are you alright or have you started your drinking session a bit earlier than usual?


Your reply was irrelevant and off topic. It was not enlightening in the least, just a rerun of all your previous moaning drivel.

----------


## Switch

> FOS.......


You really don’t like facing the bitter truth do you Troy? Neither does Cyrille. No answer, so demean the poster.
Situation normal for wankers who have been shut down by the truth.
Enjoy the retirement you have invested in. It won’t be Europe, or uk or the land of smirks, unless you are prepared to cut it your losses. Ask SA. He’s closer to pikey destitution than either of you.

----------


## Troy

^ I fly back to Germany week after next...

So that 'demeaning of the poster' didn't really work did it...

FOS...

----------


## Switch

> ^ I fly back to Germany week after next...
> 
> So that 'demeaning of the poster' didn't really work did it...
> 
> FOS...


Good to hear you have an international flight confirmed and guaranteed.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Poor Chas, it seems those paper thin walls of circumstance are coming down everywhere and the only thing left to anchor him in his delusional state is his dementia.

One hopes he has a carer who....well......cares.

----------


## Dragonfly

> You asked for enlightenment on the lengthy Guardian piece.
> 
> I gave it.
> 
> Are you alright or have you started your drinking session a bit earlier than usual?


brilliant  :rofl:

----------


## cyrille

BoJo fumbled, bumbled and performed U-turn after U-turn, some of them mid-sentence, yesterday in the house. No wonder he wants the place re-stocked with his braying minions and r slickers asap.

No hiding place for Boris at PMQs | John Crace | Politics | The Guardian

You can sense the growing disbelief and anger. All his life Boris Johnson has been told that he is the Special One. A person for whom all rules are there to be broken. He is a man who has consistently managed to fail upwards. Sacked from one job for lying or incompetence, he has always effortlessly moved on to a better one. Friends, family and children have only ever been collateral damage in a ruthless pursuit of an entitled ambition.


Yet now there is no hiding place. Boris has achieved his narcissistic goal of becoming prime minister and from here the only way is down. And its a lonely place to be because even he cant escape the fact that hes just not cut out for the top job. Its not just that its too much like hard work and he is basically lazy: its that hes not that good at it. Lame gags, bluster and Latin free association just dont cut it.

Put simply, Boris isnt as bright as he has come to believe he is. In fact, hes quite dim. And nowhere is this more evident than when hes up against Keir Starmer at prime ministers questions in front of a near empty chamber. During their first few outings, much was made of how Boris crumbled in the face of the Labour leaders forensic questioning. But now its clear Johnson cant cope with any kind of questioning at all. Because even when Starmer isnt at his absolute sharpest, Boris begins to fall apart. Its as if he knows hes up against a man of greater intellect and morality and his only defence is to lash out.


It doesnt help that Boris has become his own worst enemy. The charmer turned charmless. Mr Happy turned Mr Angry. It also doesnt help that even when his friends at the Daily Telegraph try to big him up with a story about how he was going to take direct control over the governments handling of the coronavirus, they only succeed in teeing up Starmer with his first free hit. Who had been in charge of the government during the past three months? Apart from Classic Dom of course. Because we could all take that as read.

Boris immediately became defensive and snappy. He had always been in control. All that was changing was that now he would be in total control. Besides, he stood behind what the government had done so far. There hadnt been many other countries that had managed to kill so many of its citizens through negligence and indifference, so that was something of which we should all be proud. Besides why was the Labour leader standing up and asking him all these difficult questions when he could easily have been more supportive?


This left Starmer rather perplexed as he had a copy of a letter he had written to the prime minister a fortnight ago offering to help find a solution on reopening schools to which he had not yet received a reply. Um  er, said the floundering Boris. He had rung him back. Except he hadnt. He had merely spoken to all the opposition leaders on a joint conference call.

There was something almost pathetic about Boris pleading for people to trust him at the very moment he was lying. Starmer merely pointed out that trust had to be earned, and returned to the charge sheet. Why had Johnson eased lockdown restrictions when the woman in charge of track and trace on which the new guidance was predicated had said the programme wouldnt be fully functional till the end of the month? Why had the guidelines been altered when the threat was still stuck at level 4?


By now it was clear that Starmer had got under Boriss skin, and Johnson began to visibly fall apart as he tugged at his hair, tried to prevent his chin from wobbling and angrily jabbed his finger. A prime minister unable to differentiate between being picked on and being subjected to the bare minimum of democratic scrutiny. For Boris even the most modest of criticism is interpreted as a personal betrayal. He might not be very good but he was doing his very best and it was about time the Labour leader and the rest of the country expressed their gratitude for that.

As so often, the leaders exchanges ended with Boris doing a U-turn on government policy. If you had to guess from PMQs who was running the country then youd have to say it was Starmer. Only the previous day, Johnson had insisted on a three-line whip in support of Jacob Rees-Moggs plans to institutionalise discrimination into the workings of the Commons. Now it sounded very much as if he had had a change of mind. Which had meant that much of Tuesdays proceedings had been as big a waste of time as MPs queueing up for 90 minutes to deprive absent MPs of a vote.


Not that queueing was necessarily a bad thing, Boris ad-libbed. The public had queued for Ikea so it was right for MPs to get their knees dirty and queue to vote as well. Even though there was a fully functional alternative up and running already. Its getting harder and harder to know where satire ends and reality starts.

Boris breathed a sigh of relief when Starmers six questions came to an end, but there was no let up. The SNPs Ian Blackford twice asked Boris to condemn President Trumps handling of the riots in the US  teargassing peaceful protesters to get a photo op in front of a church had been a particular low point  and twice the prime minister declined. Even Theresa May got in on the act by asking a Brexit question he couldnt answer. How the Tory benches could do with her at PMQs right now.


The truth is that Boris is a beaten man even before he stands up to speak at the dispatch box. He knows that. Keir knows that. Worst of all, the country knows that. The shouting is all just empty, white noise. A distraction from his own limitations. And at a time of national crisis you cant get away with putting that on the side of a bus.

----------


## Switch

> The truth is that Boris is a beaten man even before he stands up to speak at the dispatch box. He knows that. Keir knows that. Worst of all, the country knows that. The shouting is all just empty, white noise. A distraction from his own limitations. And at a time of national crisis you can’t get away with putting that on the side of a bus.


Fortunately, Guradian opinion pieces do not usurp the electorate.  :Wink:

----------


## panama hat

> You can sense the growing disbelief and anger. All his life Boris Johnson/Donald Trump has been told that he is the Special One. A person for whom all rules are there to be broken. He is a man who has consistently managed to fail upwards. Sacked from one job for lying or incompetence, he has always effortlessly moved on to a better one. Friends, family and children have only ever been collateral damage in a ruthless pursuit of an entitled ambition.
> 
> 
> Yet now there is no hiding place. Boris/Donald has achieved his narcissistic goal of becoming prime minister/president and from here the only way is down. And it’s a lonely place to be because even he can’t escape the fact that he’s just not cut out for the top job. It’s not just that it’s too much like hard work and he is basically lazy: it’s that he’s not that good at it. Lame gags, bluster and Latin free association just don’t cut it.
> 
> Put simply, Boris/Donald isn’t as bright as he has come to believe he is. In fact, he’s quite dim.


Boris/Trump - interchangeable

----------


## Seekingasylum

BoJo's COVID kill rate is now indisputably the highest in Europe and the second wave has already started in several UK regions even before the Clown has properly emerged from his belated lockdown. Taking into account the care home slaughter, over 50,000 have now died because of his cack-handed laziness and buffoonery. 

Truly, he is a worthy icon for the 17.6 million Brexit morons who voted for him.

The recession will be marvellous to witness this winter as the lumpen masses realise in their economic misery their vote demolishing the red wall of Labour in the North and Midlands will be rewarded by unemployment, higher taxes, negative equity in their overpriced cookie-cutter suburban bothies and more expensive credit.

BoJo and Goebbels Cummings make a great team indeed.

I think the EU are now increasingly relieved the English are gone and realise the Brexit vote was a blessing in disguise.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Fortunately, Guradian opinion pieces do not usurp the electorate.


Given the majority of the British electorate has great difficulty in distinguishing between a sentence and a statement, it's scarcely surprising they would fail to comprehend pretty much anything written in the Guardian.

The stupid have one saving grace though, they are incapable of imagining the bullet heading their way until it has already blown out what passes for their brains by which time it is all rather academic.

----------


## Switch

> BoJo's COVID kill rate is now indisputably the highest in Europe and the second wave has already started in several UK regions even before the Clown has properly emerged from his belated lockdown. Taking into account the care home slaughter, over 50,000 have now died because of his cack-handed laziness and buffoonery. 
> 
> Truly, he is a worthy icon for the 17.6 million Brexit morons who voted for him.
> 
> The recession will be marvellous to witness this winter as the lumpen masses realise in their economic misery their vote demolishing the red wall of Labour in the North and Midlands will be rewarded by unemployment, higher taxes, negative equity in their overpriced cookie-cutter suburban bothies and more expensive credit.
> 
> BoJo and Goebbels Cummings make a great team indeed.
> 
> I think the EU are now increasingly relieved the English are gone and realise the Brexit vote was a blessing in disguise.


There are Brexit threads where you can test the rigidity of your supposition. Since no relevant facts are in evidence, I humbly suggest, wrong thread for Dumbledoor solutions. Fuck off and do try to keep on topic.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Err, if it were not for Brexit there would be no BoJo as PM and, pari passu, there would be no BoJo thread.

Of course it's on topic you fucking idiot.

Oh, and there would not have been 50,000 COVID deaths.

----------


## helge

> I think the EU are now increasingly relieved the English are gone and realise the Brexit vote was a blessing in disguise.


No. As a EU citizen I would have preferred you inside with us.

To help us pay the enormous help package given to the lazy siesta mediterraneans.

Or helping us veto it

It's a farce

Help

----------


## cyrille

> the enormous help package given to the lazy siesta mediterraneans.





• Chart: Which Countries are EU Contributors and Beneficiaries? | Statista

----------


## NamPikToot

So we were an Italy and Holland minus a Denmark ish  :Smile:

----------


## helge

@ Cyrille

They are negotiating a "covid" help package extraordinaire .

It'll be paid by our grandchildren

Nothing to do with the budget, which also will get a raise

----------


## NamPikToot

^ asking the UK for £280M as a contribution under pre-existing commitments but we can draw on the fund.

----------


## raycarey

> *Boris Johnson crisis: Approval ratings plummet 40 points 
> *
> 
> The Prime Minister's approval rating has drastically plummeted by 40 points since mid-April after he was hit by criticism over easing coronavirus lockdown restrictions, COVID-19 in care homes and his adviser Dominic Cummings.


Boris Johnson crisis: Approval ratings plummet 40 points - shock poll | Politics | News | Express.co.uk

----------


## cyrille

> They are negotiating a "covid" help package extraordinaire .


Yeah I looked for details about that, but couldn't find anything at all to either support or rebut your claim that Mediterranean countries were getting enormous amounts of money.

Historically, the facts of the money given and received to and from EU coffers shows that the 'Mediterranean spongers' stereotype is misleading.

----------


## helge

We will all know later.

The Club of Cheapshits ( Denmark, Sweden, Austria and Netherlands) are "trying" to hinder, but ...

Italian foreign minister already told the world, that Italy would spend their lot on taxrelief  :Smile: 

He is very helpfull

----------


## cyrille

> We will all know later.


And will just be guessing for now.

----------


## lom

> We will all know later.
> 
> The Club of Cheapshits ( Denmark, Sweden, Austria and Netherlands) are "trying" to hinder, but


The agreed recovery package is €750 billion, the EU commission suggested it to be €500 billion in grants and €250 billions in loans while the 4 wants the whole sum to be loans. 
PIGS are the countries most affected by covid-19 so a big part of the package will go to them but giving it as loan only would only make them slip even more behind than they already are.  A precarious dilemma.. Result of negotiations expected in two weeks time.

----------


## cyrille

Well if it goes to the country's most affected then Boris has it covered.

Not only have we left and so won't be liable to pay, but if we'd stayed in we'd be covered because he's made sure the UK has the most stiffs in Europe.

Good 'belt and braces' approach, there.

----------


## Jack meoff

^ & ^^ Lefty fruit cakes.

----------


## Mandaloopy

So instead of protecting medical professionals the Tories splash the cash on protecting statues? They're gonna screw up Brexit even more over the following months.

----------


## NamPikToot

Crikey, its taken a while but hopefully they will finally prune DfID - i have had the misfortune to have to put up with the oxygen thieves who infest and leech off the tax payer working for this shower and i for one and very happy someone is finally getting a grip of these wasters.

Anger as Boris Johnson announces plan to merge international aid department into foreign office


The government has been accused of putting politics ahead of the needs of the world's poorest by merging the department responsible for overseas aid into the foreign office.


Boris Johnson told MPs he intends to end the "artificial and outdated" distinction between diplomacy and overseas development by scrapping the department for international development (DfID) and handing control of the aid budget to the foreign office.


Mr Johnson announced the creation of the new foreign, commonwealth and development office, headed up by foreign secretary Dominic Raab, to "unite our aid with our diplomacy".


He hinted at cuts to aid budgets, saying Mr Raab "will be empowered to decide which countries receive – or cease to receive – British aid" and questioned why countries like Zambia and Tanzania received more funding that Ukraine and the Western Balkans, which are strategically important to the UK.


Work will begin immediately on the new department, which is expected to be established by September.


More than 100 charities urge Johnson not to axe aid department


Campaigners for the world’s poor have long feared that Mr Johnson, a former foreign secretary, would axe the department. The majority of DfID ministers were given parallel roles at the foreign office during the cabinet reshuffle earlier this year – raising fresh questions over its future.


Mr Johnson told the Commons: "We must now strengthen our position in an intensely competitive world by making sensible changes, and so I have decided to merge DfID with the Foreign and Commonwealth Office to create a new department, the Foreign, Commonwealth and Development Office.


"This will unite our aid with our diplomacy and bring together our international effort."


He said overseas aid had been treated for too long like a "cashpoint in the sky" and pledged that the new Whitehall "super-department" would improve the UK's international mission.

More here:  https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/boris-johnson-global-britain-commons-international-aid-foreign-office-response-a9568551.html

----------


## English Noodles

> BoJo's COVID kill rate is now indisputably the highest in Europe and the second wave has already started in several UK regions even before the Clown has properly emerged from his belated lockdown. Taking into account the care home slaughter, over 50,000 have now died because of his cack-handed laziness and buffoonery.


A cull of the weak will make for a stronger population going forward, perhaps not enough have gone, we could easily have afforded 3 - 5 million of the weakest.




> The recession will be marvellous to witness this winter as the lumpen masses realise in their economic misery their vote demolishing the red wall of Labour in the North and Midlands will be rewarded by unemployment, higher taxes, negative equity in their overpriced cookie-cutter suburban bothies and more expensive credit.


Financial recessions are always good for business if you know where to look.



> I think the EU are now increasingly relieved the English are gone and realise the Brexit vote was a blessing in disguise.


It must be close to just you and James O'brien in that little meltdown remoaner tantrum circle now, most everyone else is getting on with their lives. :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> Boris Johnson told MPs he intends to end the "artificial and outdated" distinction between diplomacy and overseas development by scrapping the department for international development (DfID) and handing control of the aid budget to the foreign office.


about time too.




> Girl power
> Ethiopia’s answer to the Spice Girls, a group called Yegna, were the faces of a £5.2 million scheme to promote “girl effect” in Africa. The intention was to change behaviour so that young women would value themselves and insist on staying in school, getting vaccinated and choosing their own husband. Priti Patel, as secretary of state, scrapped the scheme.
> 
> 
> Corrupt police
> In Bangladesh, as Britain spent £34 million on a “safety and justice” programme, the proportion of people interacting with police who had to pay a bribe trebled to 23 per cent, while victims of crime doubled to 48 per cent. The number of victims reporting crimes fell, as did confidence in police. The results were worse in areas served by the British-funded police stations than in other parts of the country. A fingerprinting programme was introduced, despite the law forbidding fingerprint evidence.
> 
> Libya’s migrants
> Refugees were pulled out of the sea off Libya and sent to detention centres where they were at the mercy of abusive guards, due in part to a £5 million grant from British aid. Britain trained the Libyan coastguard to stop some of the tens of thousands of people trying to cross the Mediterranean each year although Libya refuses to recognise refugee status and locks them all up, often indefinitely. The United Nations found detainees faced beatings, extortion, malnutrition, dirty water and such severe overcrowding that they were unable to lie down.
> ...


The demise of Dfid: millions went on fruitless projects | News | The Times

----------


## jabir

Britain's foreign aid budget was £15.2bn in 2019, which is £1 out of every £8 in foreign aid given by 29 major countries, more than double what it was in 2009, and more than twice the G7 average of 0.27% of national income, the target being 0.7% which no country managed to hit.

uk foreign aid budget 2019 - Google-haku

Doesn't matter what bojo decides because the UK is committed to a foreign aid budget, so the money will simply be squandered and stolen elsewhere.

----------


## NamPikToot

^ 0.7% at the moment, if anyone needed convincing the merger was the right decision 3 former fukwits have voiced their disapproval. Now lets some of the other nations who run a current account surplus like Yermany front up - the xxxxs, course they won't not when we can keep racking up debt when they don't need to.

Three former prime ministers have all condemned Tuesday’s announcement, with David Cameron notably joining Tony Blair and Gordon Brown to criticise Mr Johnson.

----------


## helge

> A cull of the weak will make for a stronger population going forward, perhaps not enough have gone, we could easily have afforded 3 - 5 million of the weakest.


So that's how it works ?

You have lost thousands of old folks.

I take that most of these seventy- eighty year olds, had somewhat stopped breeding.

There goes your gene pool improvement.

----------


## English Noodles

The  virus should have been allowed to just go through the population and it would have found it's own level.

----------


## cyrille

*Starmer overtakes Johnson as preferred choice for prime minister
*
*Opinium poll also shows Labour more trusted over Covid-19 response

*Labour leader Keir Starmer has overtaken Boris Johnson as the public preferred choice for Prime Minister, according to the latest Opinium poll for The Observer.

Starmer is preferred to lead the country by 37% of voters polled on Thursday and Friday last week, compared with 35% who say Johnson would be the best Prime Minister.

While the Tories remain four points ahead of Starmers party on 44% to Labours 39%, the gap has closed from over 20% in February and early March when the Tories enjoyed a regular commanding lead as the country rallied behind the government, and Jeremy Corbyn was reaching the end of his time as Labour leader.

When asked about the relative performances of the government and Labour in reacting to the Covid-19 crisis, Starmers party stretched its lead by 9 points last week alone and now has a net approval rating of +13. This is the figure reached when the percentage of those who disapprove is subtracted from the percentage who approve.

By contrast the Tory approval stands at -10, having been at +26 shortly after the full lockdown was announced by Johnson on March 23.

After a week in which many people flocked to crowded beaches to enjoy the hot weather some 54% of people now think the UK is coming out of lockdown too fast, up from 46% last week. Meanwhile, most of the public (59%) continue to think testing levels for Covid-19 are insufficient.

Starmer overtakes Johnson as preferred choice for prime minister | Politics | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

> *Starmer overtakes Johnson as preferred choice for prime minister
> *
> *Opinium poll also shows Labour more trusted over Covid-19 response
> 
> *Labour leader Keir Starmer has overtaken Boris Johnson as the public preferred choice for Prime Minister, according to the latest Opinium poll for The Observer.
> 
> Starmer is preferred to lead the country by 37% of voters polled on Thursday and Friday last week, compared with 35% who say Johnson would be the best Prime Minister.
> 
> While the Tories remain four points ahead of Starmer’s party on 44% to Labour’s 39%, the gap has closed from over 20% in February and early March when the Tories enjoyed a regular commanding lead as the country rallied behind the government, and Jeremy Corbyn was reaching the end of his time as Labour leader.
> ...


The poll and those who paid for it, the observer, are like you Cyrille, increasingly irrelevant. Quite why someone who works for an oppressive Middle East regime, and lives part time in northern Thailand has any credibility, commenting on U.K. politics is self evidently, a waste of breath.

----------


## cyrille

Irrelevance and ad hom - all you have.

And your credentials in Bali are..?

(Not asking about your Sunday Brunch bj skills here...)

By the way, the post didn't include any comment from me, you spunk-addled porker.  :Wink:

----------


## Switch

> Irrelevance and ad hom - all you have.
> 
> And your credentials in Bali are..?
> 
> (Not asking about your Sunday Brunch bj skills here...)
> 
> By the way, the post didn't include any comment from me, you spunk-addled porker.


Yet again, nothing to support your agenda. Your advocacy of socialism is as outdated as slavery, particularly so when Starmer is backed by such an obviously flawed poll.

----------


## cyrille

BoJo's first instinct: to pass the buck and cover his own fat arse.


Care leaders, unions and MPs have rounded on Boris Johnson after he accused care homes of failing to follow proper procedures amid the coronavirus crisis, saying the prime minister appeared to be shifting the blame for the high death toll.


With nearly 20,000 care home residents confirmed to have died with Covid-19, and estimates that the true toll is much greater, there has been widespread criticism about a lack of personal protective equipment (PPE), testing and clear guidelines for the sector. On Monday, the total UK coronavirus death toll rose to 44,236, up 16 on the day before.


The Guardian has previously revealed how public health officials proposed a radical lockdown of care homes at the height of the pandemic, but they were overruled by the government. Agency staff were found to have spread the virus between homes, but a health department plan, published in April, mentioned nothing about restricting staff movements. Around 25,000 patients were discharged into care homes without being tested for coronavirus, an official report said.

Speaking during a visit to Goole in Yorkshire, Johnson said the pandemic had shown the need to make sure we look after people better who are in social care.


He went on: *We discovered too many care homes didnt really follow the procedures in the way that they could have* but were learning lessons the whole time. Most important is to fund them properly ... but we will also be looking at ways to make sure the care sector long term is properly organised and supported.


In a now very familiar move, BoJo's spokesperson 'clarifies' the comment by saying the complete opposite:


A No 10 spokesman insisted Johnson was not blaming care homes, saying they have done a brilliant job under very difficult circumstances. 


What an utter arsehole.


Fury as Boris Johnson accuses care homes over high Covid-19 death toll | Society | The Guardian

----------


## helge

> socialism is as outdated as slavery,


I'm afraid it's the only choice you have, to get us out of the climate mess,which is caused by greed and short sightedness (capitalisme)

----------


## Klondyke

> greed and short sightedness (capitalisme)


...actually, corporatism...

----------


## jabir

> BoJo's first instinct: to pass the buck and cover his own fat arse.
> 
> 
> Care leaders, unions and MPs have rounded on Boris Johnson after he accused care homes of failing to follow proper procedures amid the coronavirus crisis, saying the prime minister appeared to be shifting the blame for the high death toll.
> 
> With nearly 20,000 care home residents confirmed to have died with Covid-19, and estimates that the true toll is much greater, there has been widespread criticism about a lack of personal protective equipment (PPE), testing and clear guidelines for the sector. On Monday, the total UK coronavirus death toll rose to 44,236, up 16 on the day before...
> 
> Fury as Boris Johnson accuses care homes over high Covid-19 death toll | Society | The Guardian


Some serious political and medical negligence when almost half the UK death toll comes from the care industry. 

And Bojo, like his soul mate across the wet bit, could do well to just stfu.

----------


## NamPikToot



----------


## bsnub

Umm....

 ....So that is not racist...

----------


## raycarey

> Boris Johnson's Brexit border plans may be vulnerable to a major legal challenge from the World Trade Organisation (WTO), the international trade secretary Liz Truss has warned in a leaked cabinet letter.





> ‘When Liz Truss has to explain how Brexit is going wrong you may have reached the bottom’
> 
> 
> Plenty of reaction from ant-Brexit voices to the leaked Liz Truss letter warning that the government’s border plan risk smuggling, international legal challenge and reputational damage.
> 
> 
> Alastair Campbell described it as “the sort of mess you see outside the kebab shop on a Sunday morning before the street cleaners get busy”.
> 
> 
> ...


Boris Johnson news live: Latest Brexit updates as letter reveals UK plan could face international legal challenge | The Independent

----------


## NamPikToot

> Umm....
> 
> ....So that is not racist...


correct.

----------


## Klondyke

Who needs a proof of Russian "actors" meddling in UK election? (not just "highly likely")   ("Vlad" striking again...)

*Russian socialite, 48, becomes Tory party's biggest female donor with gifts of £1.7m - including £45,000 to play tennis with Boris Johnson and £135,000 for dinner with Theresa May
*18 July 2020

Lubov Chernukhin donated over £335,000 between January and July this year

The banker also gave £200,000 to Tory election campaign in November last year

She was previously named as donor who shelled out to play tennis with the PM

Socialite also enjoyed a night out with former PM May and six Cabinet members

A Russian socialite has become the Tory party's biggest donor with gifts totalling to £1.7million - including £45,000 to play tennis with Boris Johnson and £135,000 for dinner with Theresa May.

Lubov Chernukhin, who is married to billionaire former Russian minister Vladimir, contributed over £335,000 to the Conservative Party between January and July this year, according to Electoral Commission records.

The banker, 48, gave £200,000 to the Tory election campaign on November 6 last year, the same day the last parliament was dissolved for the general election.

Records also show Mrs Chernukhin made two separate donations of £200,000 and £45,000 on March 16, alongside more than £59,000 on February 27. 

The consultant has previously been named as the donor who shelled out for a place on the tennis court with Boris Johnson at a Tory fundraiser in February. 

The election regulator said Mrs Chernukhin has given a total of £1,765,804 to the Party since she started donating in 2012, according to The Times.

She also enjoyed a night out with former PM May and six female Cabinet members at the exclusive Goring Hotel in London's Belgravia in April last year after donating £135,000 at another fundraiser.  

At the time, the Tory Party insisted she was not a 'Putin crony' after she donated more than £1million over seven years. 

Mrs Chernukhin's husband Vladimir was a Russian deputy finance minister, but she is now a British citizen. 

In 2014 David Cameron faced questions after Mrs Chernukhin successfully bid £160,000 at a party fundraising dinner to play tennis against him and Mr Johnson. 

The former PM was accused of hypocrisy over the donation, which came at a time when he was pushing for tougher Western sanctions against Moscow in response to its annexation of Crimea and the downing of Malaysia Airlines flight MH17.

However, the Tories insist all donations are properly declared and checked.

Russian socialite, 48, becomes Tory party's biggest female donor with gifts of PS1.7m | Daily Mail Online

----------


## cyrille

The Russkies know where the rotten core of western capitalism is.

----------


## helge

> In 2014 David Cameron faced questions after Mrs Chernukhin successfully bid £160,000 at a party fundraising dinner to play tennis against him and Mr Johnson.


A game of Polo might have raised an eyebrow

----------


## NamPikToot

Excellent, now if we could just trim another £10Bn ....and cull 3/4 of the DFiD leechs 

UK government quietly cuts international aid by £2.9 billion as MPs leave parliament for summer

The government has quietly cut the UK's foreign aid budget by £2.9 billion, blaming the economic impact of the coronavirus pandemic.

Dominic Raab, the foreign secretary, announced the cuts without fanfare as MPs left parliament for their summer recess, meaning they could not be immediately scrutinised by parliament.

The government insists a "line by line" review of aid projects had prioritised the "40 most vulnerable countries" but aid organisations warned that the cuts were falling at a time of humanitarian crisis. Opposition critics branded the policy "callous".

Mr Raab insisted the UK would still meet its commitment to spend 0.7 per cent of GNI (gross national income) on aid despite the reductions.

Sarah Champion, the Labour MP who chairs the Commons International Development Committee, said it was "poor practice" to announce the cuts on the last day before summer recess  and thus avoid any opportunity for MPs to provide scrutiny.

UK Government unveils plan to replace aid spending using insurance

Mr Raab said in a letter to the chair that the cuts were a reaction "to the potential shrinkage in our economy, and therefore a decrease in the value of the 0.7 per cent commitment".

"We have identified a £2.9bn package of reductions in the governments planned ODA spend so we can proceed prudently for the remainder of 2020," he said.

The package I have agreed with the prime minister maintains our flexibility and enables the government to manage our ODA spend against an uncertain 0.7 per cent position.

It will see some reductions made now, with arrangements in place to tailor spending further during the remaining months as we start to gain a clearer economic picture.

Ms Champion said: The announcement today raises more questions than it answers. The letter speaks of delaying activity and stopping some spending  what is the timescale on this?

If it is with immediate effect, do the projects know or will they find out via the media as Dfid staff did about the merger? Is there an overarching strategy in place?

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/politics/uk-government-tories-cut-foreign-international-aid-billions-budget-coronavirus-a9633516.html

----------


## lom

> the potential shrinkage in our economy


This is only the beginning..

----------


## NamPikToot

We're all doooooooommmmed i tell you

----------


## Mandaloopy

The reality:

----------


## cyrille

*Dive for cover  Boris Johnson is invoking 'morality' in his Covid policies
*
We should beware. The prime minister has recovered from Covid-19 only to be struck down by a new ailment: morality.

Not reopening schools next month, says Boris Johnson, would be socially intolerable, economically unsustainable and morally indefensible. The harm done to childrens prospects and mental health would be far more damaging than any risk from the virus. We have a moral duty to act.

When a politician takes refuge in morality we dive for cover. If he now says that a policy he has pursued obsessively for four months harms the prospects and mental health of children, it was bad policy. The largest study so far has shown that only 0.8% of coronavirus patients in hospital have been under 19. If staff or older family members needed protection, that was a different matter from closing schools. Other countries measured the same risk and thought to minimise it by cautiously reopening schools sooner, which also benefitted working parents.

Besides, what in Johnsons other coronavirus policies was moral, such as moving thousands of sick elderly people from NHS hospitals to infect others and die in care homes? What was moral about scaring stroke victims away from A&E? Or about deferring treatment for cancer patients, which could lead to up to 35,000 excess deaths? What was moral about denying local authorities the data on which they might run their own test and trace services, which Johnson had boasted was world-beating yet has patently failed to deliver?

Johnsons defence of his bad crisis management has always been that we have been guided by the advice of experts at every stage of our response, as his government spokesperson put it. Johnson may now accuse his official scientists of timidity and indecision  Englands chief medical officer, Chris Whitty, said 10 days ago that lockdown easing had probably been pushed to its limits. But he took their advice. It was left to Britains top paediatrician, Sir Russell Viner, to minimise the risk of school opening. Is Johnson accusing Whitty and co of immorality?

This virus is way past its first peak, yet the NHS is still in chaos. Its hospitals are emptying. It is treating just 700 Covid patients a day against 17,000 a day in April, while 10m excluded patients might be on the waiting list by Christmas. Even the wayward infection rate is running at a tiny fraction of the April peak. Talk of a second wave as bad as the first is blatant scaremongering.

Johnson is right to assert the primacy of social cohesion and economic sustainability in matters of public policy, except that his job was to think of them from the start. He should keep his morals out of it.

Dive for cover  Boris Johnson is invoking 'morality' in his Covid policies | Simon Jenkins | Opinion | The Guardian

----------


## cyrille

COVID hasn't stopped Boris from getting things set up just as he likes them...corrupt as all hell.

*It's taken just 12 months for Boris Johnson to create a government of sleaze*

From Dominic Cummings to dodgy business deals, the prime minister’s circle behave as if the rules simply don’t apply to them

It took the last Tory government the best part of 18 years to become mired in sleaze, but Boris Johnson’s administration is smelling of it already. Whether doling out lucrative contracts, helping billionaire property developers cut costs, or handing out lifetime seats in the House of Lords, the guiding principle seems to be brazen cronyism, coupled with the arrogance of those who believe they are untouchable and that rules are for little people.


This week came word of at least £156m of taxpayers’ money wasted on 50 million face masks deemed unsuitable for the NHS. They were bought from a private equity firm through a company that had no track record of producing personal protective equipment – or indeed anything for that matter – and that had a share capital of just £100. But this company, Prospermill, had a crucial asset. It was co-owned by one Andrew Mills, adviser to the government, staunch Brexiteer and cheerleader for international trade secretary, Liz Truss.


Somehow Prospermill managed to persuade the government to part with £252m, boasting that it had secured exclusive rights over a PPE factory in China. Just one problem. The masks it produced use ear loops, when only masks tied at the head are judged by the government to be suitable for NHS staff. If the government wanted to spend £156m on masks for the nation’s kids to play doctors and nurses, this was a great deal. But in the fight against a pandemic, it was useless.


All this has come to light thanks to the Good Law Project, which is challenging through the courts what it calls “the government’s £15bn supermarket sweep approach to PPE procurement”. As if to remind us of the necessity of judicial review – a process now threatened with “reform” by this government – the group have initiated such proceedings over several deals with suppliers with no conspicuous experience or expertise in PPE, including a pest controller and a confectionery wholesaler. But this latest one is the biggest.


I asked Jolyon Maugham, who runs the project, whether what he had seen amounted to corruption. He doesn’t use that word himself, preferring to note that “mutual back-scratching” tends to be how it works in this country. “You have contracts awarded to the wrong people because of incompetence, and you have contracts awarded to the wrong people because the wrong people knew what ears to whisper into.”


Such whispers are becoming the background noise of this government. This week the housing secretary Robert Jenrick was asked about his encounter with Richard Desmond at a Tory fundraising dinner last November, at which Desmond showed the cabinet minister a video of the housing development he wanted to build. Jenrick said he wished he “hadn’t been sat next to a developer at an event and I regret sharing text messages with him afterwards”, which rather glossed over the key fact: namely, that Jenrick promptly rushed through a decision on the project, the speed of which allowed Desmond’s company to avoid paying roughly £40m in tax to the local council. That move was later designated “unlawful”, and Jenrick was forced to overturn his decision.


It would be nice to think that episode was a one-off, but it’s hard to do so when developers have given £11m in donations to the Conservatives since Johnson arrived in Downing Street just one year ago.


One can hardly blame entrepreneurs and go-getters for wanting to get cosy with Johnson’s ministers. They see how business is done. They’ve noticed the seven government contracts together worth nearly £1m that were awarded in the course of 18 months to a single artificial intelligence startup, an outfit that just so happened to have worked for Dominic Cummings on the Vote Leave campaign.


The company is called Faculty and, handily, the government minister tasked with promoting the use of digital technology, Theodore Agnew, has a £90,000 shareholding in it. Any suggestion of a conflict of interest is breezily brushed aside. More conveniently still, Faculty’s chief executive, Marc Warner, has attended at least one meeting of Sage, the scientists’ group advising the government on coronavirus. Better yet Warner’s brother, Ben, works at Downing Street as a data scientist and has been a regular at Sage where, as one attendee put it to the Guardian, he “behaved as Cummings’ deputy”. Faculty insists all “the proper processes” have been followed in the awarding of their contracts.


Meanwhile, a political consultancy firm with strong ties to both Cummings and Michael Gove managed to win an £840,000 contract without any open tendering process at all. Public First is a small research company, but it is run by James Frayn, an anti-EU comrade of Cummings going back two decades, and his wife Rachel Wolf, the former Gove adviser who co-wrote the Tory manifesto for last year’s election. The government says it could skip the competitive tendering stage because emergency regulations applied, thanks to Covid. Except the government itself recorded some of Public First’s work as related to Brexit (it now says this was an accounting anomaly and that all the work related to the pandemic).


To confirm the new order, you might take a look at the prime minister’s list of nominations to the House of Lords. Besides his brother Jo, you’ll also spot former advisers, donors, Brexiters, and longtime Johnson pal Evgeny Lebedev, the Russian-born billionaire owner of London’s Evening Standard. It’s all terribly cosy. “It’s a pattern of appointing your mates, that’s the common thread,” says Labour’s Rachel Reeves. When fighting a pandemic, you don’t want “contracts for contacts”, she says; you want to look for “the best people, not whether they voted leave or made donations”.


Why is the government behaving this way? An obvious explanation is the 80-seat majority it won in December. The knowledge that parliamentary defeat is a distant prospect, and that you will not face the voters for four long years, can translate into complacency, even a sense of impunity. Johnson’s sparing of Cummings and Jenrick, when a more fragile prime minister would surely have felt compelled to fire them both, has emboldened those individuals and their watching colleagues. They’re not about to start shooting people on Fifth Avenue, as Trump once boasted, but like the US president, they believe they can get away with anything.


That fits with the credo Johnson and Cummings had even before they bagged their majority. Johnson was hardly a stickler for probity to start with; his attitude to the rules, grandly branded a libertarian philosophy by his pals, has long been elastic, at least when it comes to himself and those around him. As for Cummings, his breach of the lockdown during the pandemic’s most grave phase leaves no doubt: he sees the rules as applying to lesser mortals, not him.


This week, research published in the Lancet proved how devastating “the Cummings effect” has been for public faith in the government’s handling of the pandemic. Through their cronyism, their cavalier disregard for basic propriety, Johnson and his circle are draining trust at a time when it is essential to the public health. One day that will matter for the Conservatives’ political fortunes. But it matters for the rest of us right now.

It's taken just 12 months for Boris Johnson to create a government of sleaze | Politics | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

> *Dive for cover – Boris Johnson is invoking 'morality' in his Covid policies
> *
> We should beware. The prime minister has recovered from Covid-19 only to be struck down by a new ailment: morality.
> 
> Not reopening schools next month, says Boris Johnson, would be “socially intolerable, economically unsustainable and morally indefensible”. The harm done to children’s prospects and mental health would be “far more damaging” than any risk from the virus. “We have a moral duty” to act.
> 
> When a politician takes refuge in morality we dive for cover. If he now says that a policy he has pursued obsessively for four months harms the prospects and mental health of children, it was bad policy. The largest study so far has shown that only 0.8% of coronavirus patients in hospital have been under 19. If staff or older family members needed protection, that was a different matter from closing schools. Other countries measured the same risk and thought to minimise it by cautiously reopening schools sooner, which also benefitted working parents.
> 
> Besides, what in Johnson’s other coronavirus policies was “moral”, such as moving thousands of sick elderly people from NHS hospitals to infect others and die in care homes? What was moral about scaring stroke victims away from A&E? Or about deferring treatment for cancer patients, which could lead to up to 35,000 excess deaths? What was moral about denying local authorities the data on which they might run their own test and trace services, which Johnson had boasted was “world-beating” yet has patently failed to deliver?
> ...


Damned if you do, and damned if you don’t. It’s too easy to snipe from the sidelines, as Cyrill, the champagne socialist copies his beloved soialist rag full of rhetoric.

----------


## Switch

> COVID hasn't stopped Boris from getting things set up just as he likes them...corrupt as all hell.
> 
> *It's taken just 12 months for Boris Johnson to create a government of sleaze*
> 
> From Dominic Cummings to dodgy business deals, the prime minister’s circle behave as if the rules simply don’t apply to them
> 
> It took the last Tory government the best part of 18 years to become mired in sleaze, but Boris Johnson’s administration is smelling of it already. Whether doling out lucrative contracts, helping billionaire property developers cut costs, or handing out lifetime seats in the House of Lords, the guiding principle seems to be brazen cronyism, coupled with the arrogance of those who believe they are untouchable and that rules are for little people.
> 
> 
> ...


Why am I not surprised more sniping from the shelter of the sidelines. The Guardian opinion carries as much weight as the unemployable rabble posing as the opposition. They can both spout nonsense in the full knowledge that, no one will be expected to fund the responsibility for all those rabid questions.

----------


## Mandaloopy

Boris: Just eat a load of discounted junk food, prop up prime Gammonflakes Tim Martain's chain of shit pubs and cycle a bit and you'll be fine. Just take the COVID on the chin.

----------


## lom

> Why am I not surprised more sniping from the shelter of the sidelines. The Guardian opinion carries as much weight as the unemployable rabble posing as the opposition.


Do you think that the Guardian is lying about the peoples connection with each other and that they coincidentally (cough) got rewarded with contracts is nothing else than the natural outcome from a random  draw? 




> They can both spout nonsense in the full knowledge that, no one will be expected to fund the responsibility for all those rabid questions.


There ain't "all those rabid questions" in the article, there is one single question. "Why is the government behaving this way?"

----------


## cyrille

Twitch is utterly transparent.

He has nothing to say in defence so he tries to shoot the messenger.

Every
Single 
Time

----------


## cyrille

Just one more thing BoJo's mob has ballsed up that has been handled much better in Europe...




> School leaving exams were cancelled, postponed or adapted because of the coronavirus crisis in countries across Europe, but most have avoided the rows, recriminations and abrupt about-turns experienced in the UK.
> 
> 
> In a few countries, school-leaver exams were maintained or only slightly delayed. Germany’s 16 states, which decide education policy, were initially divided over whether the Abitur exams that are required in order to be accepted for university should go ahead.
> 
> 
> Despite nationwide school closures until Easter and the opposition of some state governments, which had wanted grades to be awarded on coursework and school tests, the 16 states agreed in late March that the exams should take place as planned.


School exams and Covid: what could the UK have learned from EU? | Education | The Guardian

----------


## cyrille



----------


## cyrille

U-turns have become normality with BoJo's government, but the farcical incompetence on display with exam results over the last few weeks has left many parents of school-age children feeling punch drunk.*

Keir Starmer tells Boris Johnson: your 'chaos' puts schools return at risk
*
Labour leader attacks ‘confusion and incompetence’ from government

Plans to get all children back to school in early September are now at “serious risk” because of government incompetence and the chaos caused by the exams fiasco, the Labour leader Keir Starmer has warned.


In one of his strongest interventions to date, which is bound to draw a furious response from Downing Street, Starmer told the Observer that two crucial weeks, which should have been spent preparing for schools to reopen, have been wasted dealing with a self-inflicted “mess” that has destroyed public confidence in government.


“I want to see children back at school next month, and I expect the prime minister to deliver on that commitment. However, the commitment is now at serious risk after a week of chaos, confusion and incompetence from the government,” the Labour leader said.


“Ministers should have spent the summer implementing a national plan to get all children back to school. Instead, the last two weeks have been wasted clearing up a mess of the government’s own making over exam results.”


Starmer added that the seriousness of ministerial failings, which led to a forced U-turn last week over A-level and GCSE grades by the education secretary, Gavin Williamson, meant a generation of children risked missing out on their education.


“Restoring public confidence and getting a grip on the Department for Education must be Downing Street’s number-one priority this week. Failure to do so will leave the government’s promise of ‘levelling up’ in tatters,” he said.


The comments, which will be attacked by the Tories as deeply unhelpful on the biggest issue facing the country over the next fortnight, come as teachers, councillors and teaching unions say government has failed to offer sufficient clarity over plans for reopening.


They also coincide with an admission on Sunday by the country’s chief medical officers, led by Sir Chris Whitty, that reopening schools could push up the R number above the critical level of 1, which would require urgent local lockdown measures to bring the virus under control.


In a joint statement last night, chief and deputy chief medical officers from across the UK said that while there were “no risk-free options”, further time out of the classroom would increase inequalities and reduce the life chances of children, and could exacerbate physical and mental health issues.


They said they were confident there was an “exceptionally small risk of children of primary or secondary school age dying from Covid-19”.


However, they added that it was “possible that opening schools will provide enough upward pressure on R that it goes above 1 having previously been below it, at least in some local areas”.


They added: “This will require local action and could mean societal choices that weigh up the implications of imposing limitations on different parts of the community and the economy.”


In a separate interview, Whitty, England’s chief medical officer, said the chances of children dying from Covid-19 were “incredibly small”.


But he also warned that Britain faced a “real problem” with coronavirus this winter, and that it would remain a “serious challenge” for at least the next nine months.


Headteachers and the teaching unions say ministers have failed to engage with schools on what would happen in the event of an outbreak in schools. “At the moment, there’s no guidance beyond: speak to your local public health officials,” said Geoff Barton, leader of the Association of School and College Leaders.


Barton wants the government to tell schools urgently what their procedures should be if a child or staff member contracts the virus, or if there is a local lockdown. “There needs to be an absolute urgency now,” he said “both so we can reassure parents that this has been thought through and so that our headteachers can put those procedures in place and do some scenario-planning next week, before we start to open. Once again, time is running out.”


Unions are also concerned about what would happen if home learning had to resume. “The need for a plan B if things change is almost viewed as heresy at the moment,” said Paul Whiteman, general secretary of the National Association of Headteachers.


Meanwhile, the government’s own social mobility commission has warned that there are likely to be higher rates of absence than usual in September and that disadvantaged children will be more likely to be among those who don’t turn up.


Sammy Wright, the lead for schools on the commission and a deputy headteacher, said: “Even though we will be back, and it is officially compulsory to come into school, we’re going to struggle to get the disadvantaged in.”


“The patterns of absence among disadvantaged children are far higher anyway, and I think that’s going to be exacerbated hugely in September.”


The Observer has obtained exclusive details of a survey undertaken by the Institute for Fiscal Studies at the end of last term, in which parents who had not then been offered the opportunity to send their child back to school were asked whether they would be willing to do so.

Four out of 10 said no, the survey found, but wealthier parents were far more likely to say yes. Overall, 62% of better-off parents said they would be willing to send their child back if they were given the choice, compared with just 53% of the poorest parents. Similarly, the survey taken in July found 80% of the richest third of parents who had the opportunity to send their child to school did so, compared with only 64% of the poorest third of parents.


Christine Farquharson, IFS economist and co-author of the report, said parental attitudes might have changed since the survey, which was funded by the Nuffield Foundation, took place in July. “But given the government’s stated aim of a universal return in September, and the huge benefits that a return could have for the many pupils who have not had a good home learning experience, it is important that both the government and educators offer parents information and reassurance about how the return to school can be managed safely.”


It has also emerged that more than a third of older teachers said they did not feel safe returning next month. A survey of 7,000 teachers by the Teacher Tapp app found that 35% of those over 50 said they did not feel safe returning. Overall, 26% of teachers said they did not feel safe.


Alison Peacock, chief executive of Chartered College of Teaching, the official professional body for teachers, said headteachers had to listen to the concerns, adding: “If colleagues feel safer wearing face coverings, then there would be an understanding around that.


“There is a particular issue around BAME members of society. Clearly, the statistics from the ONS are showing us that the impact is much greater on that community. We need to be making sure that their needs are understood by schools.”


Many teachers remain unclear about what happens should their school be hit by an outbreak. One teacher said: “Many of the issues facing schools don’t seem to have a realistically achievable solution, [given] the size of classrooms, number of children needing to go back, short amount of time to prepare, lack of resources, and the feeling of a lack of care from the government for teachers.”


A Department for Education spokesperson said getting children back into classrooms was a national priority. “Our £1 billion Covid catch-up programme will help tackle the impact of lost teaching time on every pupil with extra support from a national tutoring programme for those who need it most,” she said.

Keir Starmer tells Boris Johnson: your 'chaos' puts schools return at risk | Schools | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

Yawn. Cyrille posts another Guardian opinion piece. Yawn.

Is that really all you’ve got? It does show how utterly dull your life must be.

----------


## raycarey

boris the clown gave a typically rambling speech at a school library yesterday.




at least one librarian sees him for what he is, because among the books prominently displayed behind him are, "fahrenheit 451", "betrayed", "the twits", "glass houses", "the subtle knife", and "the resistance"

----------


## happynz

...you absolute horse fart...




...terrifying limbless chickens...

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## lom

^  :rofl: 
He can't be fully right in his head.

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> The Russkies know where the rotten core of western capitalism is.


Which is why they have embraced  it with such enthusiasm.  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

> Yawn. Cyrille posts another Guardian opinion piece. Yawn.
> 
> Is that really all you’ve got? It does show how utterly dull your life must be.


And switch doesn't post an article at all, which under the same premise, means he leads an empty life...

----------


## cyrille

How many times will he post the same shit before that penny drops?

----------


## Switch

> How many times will he post the same shit before that penny drops?


You keep posting bollox and prove what an idiot you are. I will digest media without the need to tell everyone how dim they must be for not following your creed of envy.
Pointing out what a dummy you are is quite easy, and has few if any disadvantages.
Unlike you I have no overpowering need to inform the rest of the world that, they must be stupid because they don’t read your guardian diatribes.
You are unable to form sentences without help, so you can’t resist re-posting an opinion that someone else thought of first.
You and your guardianista opinions are not needed here. Do try to find something useful to contribute, or shut the fuck fuck up you boring pillock.

----------


## cyrille

Another week of BoJo furiously u-turning and trying to escape blame. He visited a school yesterday, and got some serious cold-shoulder treatment. What a shameless shit stain he is.

Boris Johnson has found a new role for Britain’s most endangered transport mode, the bus. He throws civil servants under it. After decapitating the Foreign Office and Cabinet Office, he has rid himself of Public Health England and those he regards as to blame for recent exam U-turns, Sally Collier of Ofqual and Jonathan Slater of the Department for Education. They have gone to save the skin of that Nureyev of U-turns, Gavin Williamson.


Mind-changing has become the leitmotif of Johnson’s government. Derision would greet him if he used Margaret Thatcher’s boast to a Tory conference: “The Johnson’s not for turning.” The Guardian has kept a tally of 11 U-turns, from lockdowns and quarantines to school exam results, key-worker visas and Huawei’s role in 5G.


There is nothing wrong in U-turns. As Keynes reputedly said: “When events change I change my mind.” In the case of coronavirus, Johnson’s apologists can plead that everything has been unexpected and events constantly in flux. Governments initially floundered across Europe. In such circumstances, a U-turn may be a disaster averted.


But almost a dozen U-turns looks like carelessness. Johnson’s constant reversion to “the science” has now left the political roadway piled with wreckage. When he is not pursued by viruses he is tormented by the Furies of the age, algorithms. Once he – or perhaps his amanuensis Dominic Cummings – adored them. Now they rank with civil servants in his demonology. His most spectacular U-turn, into total lockdown on 23 March, was ascribed to an Imperial College algorithm worthy of the KGB’s finest hackers. It told him that if he refused to U-turn, 500,000 Britons “might die”. Johnson is now said to be furious.


At this point the boundary between being informed by science and being scared witless becomes academic. The issue is whether science is “on top or on tap”. Do its often spurious certainties diminish political responsibility? In his explanation of his U-turn over school face masks, Williamson contrived both to blame the science and insist it was his decision. To the BBC on Wednesday, the education secretary cited the World Health Organization, “evidence” and “advice”. In reality his decision was led by a policy change in Scotland.


In the case of the A-levels fiasco, Johnson this week blamed another algorithm, this time a “mutant” one. Ministers were warned what would happen if they let a machine warp A-levels’ crooked timber of mankind. They ignored the warning and ordered the machine to avoid grade inflation. It obeyed.


A similarly “mutant” algorithm has apparently seized Johnson’s now obsessively centralised housing policy, threatening to build over miles of Tory countryside in the south-east. Lobbyists for the construction industry told the algorithm to follow the market, and again it obeyed.


These algorithms are no more “mutant” than civil servants. They are programmed to inform the powers that be on the fiendish job of running a modern country. They cannot be accused of conspiring to undermine the government of the day. At present they must struggle to infer the objectives of a leaderless government that constantly changes its mind. The only “mutation” just now is in the prime minister’s head.


The art of government is that of handling advice. Followers of the satirical television series, Yes, Minister, thought it showed how civil servants always got their way. It did not. It showed bureaucratic efficiency and elected politicians in perpetual tension, with the outcome a compromise, an equilibrium. But the result was ministers nowadays feeling they must surround themselves with inexperienced “special advisers”.


A loyal civil service is vital to good government, be it radical or conservative. I suspect a future coronavirus inquiry will conclude that senior officials found themselves squeezed out of a shouting match between government scientists and panicking politicians. NHS medics at first dictated policy, demanding ministers tell the public to “protect your NHS” – which ended up being at the expense of care homes and cancer patients. At risk of losing their jobs, civil servants stop telling truth to power. Policy wobbles and the steering wheels spin.


There is no alternative in democratic government to ministerial responsibility, to an iron chain linking the electorate to parliament and cabinet. A growing body of Tory backbenchers are reportedly worried at the lack of leadership implied by Johnson’s U-turns. The gossip is that a still sickly prime minister is showing little interest in decision-making and largely out of the loop. Trump-like, he craves nightly appearances on television where we see him dressed in worker’s garb, waffling to “the people” in some distant province.


An old maxim holds that leaders be judged not by their brilliance but by the quality of those around them. Their “court” is their first line of defence against the daily bombardment of advice and pressure. Under Johnson that court is composed of a tiny group of cronies, inexperienced and clearly bereft of the talents of those he has dismissed. He is Henry VIII awaiting his Hilary Mantel.


This matters because the decision about to face Britain is far more serious in the long-term than any virus. It is over how to agree frictionless dealings with our immediate trading neighbours in Europe. I am reliably told there is not a single person within the penumbra of Downing Street remotely up to the job of such negotiation.

These U-turns show Johnson is not informed by science but scared witless by it | Simon Jenkins | Opinion | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

Yet another “opinion”. If only Simon Jenkins were running the country. He is ideally qualified by his hatred of the Conservative Party in general, and the current PM in particular. This is why successive governments have always supported freedom of speech and a free press.

With these opinions, I’m sure he would enjoy telling Russia or North Korea, exactly what they are doing wrong.

Sorry  Cyrille. Nice try but are still a socialist hypocrite. Still unable to form an opinion of your own, unless you read it in the Guardian first.

----------


## cyrille

I wouldn't be surprised if the pathetic scrote resigns in the autumn, citing a need to fully recover from his illness.

He's plainly only interested in the job as one big game, and the mindless diversion he provides is simply not what the country is looking for anymore.

The culprit for the entire exams shambles was, in his words, a 'mutant algorithm', and that wording is typical Boris. Superficially it's just a jolly jape, but underneath...it's a suggestion of something that acted malevolently through no fault of any human being. 

It's typical of the way he tries to shrug off responsibility, like a more erudite Trump.

Meanwhile his popularity is hemorrhaging away, and KS becomes stronger.

----------


## Switch

> I wouldn't be surprised if the pathetic scrote resigns in the autumn, citing a need to fully recover from his illness.
> 
> He's plainly only interested in the job as one big game, and the mindless diversion he provides is simply not what the country is looking for anymore.
> 
> The culprit for the entire exams shambles was, in his words, a 'mutant algorithm', and that wording is typical Boris. Superficially it's just a jolly jape, but underneath...it's a suggestion of something that acted malevolently through no fault of any human being. 
> 
> It's typical of the way he tries to shrug off responsibility, like a more erudite Trump.
> 
> Meanwhile his popularity is hemorrhaging away, and KS becomes stronger.


As I posted previously, it is not difficult for people like you, or Starmer to snipe from the sidelines. The world is subject to unprecedented chaos, and all you can do is whine about how people are dealing with it from the perspective of a complete outsider.
The fact is, that the scale of issues and scope of potential solutions Is completely new to governments the world over.
Starmers job is to hold the government to account for the choices they make in dealing with the problem. Neither he, or you are any good at that. How the hell do you expect to be taken seriously when you behave so negatively, just because the chosen solution does not meet your socialist expectations?

The fact that you don’t live in the country of your birth, but choose to accept a tax free salary from the most barbaric human rights regime in the world, makes more than a dent in your credibility.
No one could manage this pandemic to your satisfaction, simply because you have chosen to use it as your personal political football, instead of looking at the bigger, global picture.

Changing your avatar to a younger cartoon, does not affect the stupidity and selfishness you have displayed in this massively important issue.

----------


## crackerjack101



----------


## crackerjack101



----------


## cyrille

> A poll by Opinium for the Observer shows Labour is now level-pegging with the Tories for the first time since last summer, before Johnson was leader. In just five months the Conservatives have lost a 26-point lead over Labour who now stand neck-and-neck with the Tories on 40%. 
> 
> At the end of March, shortly after Johnson imposed the full lockdown, the Conservatives were surging ahead on 54% of the vote, with Labour, awaiting the result of the party’s leadership election, on 28%. At the time Johnson’s personal ratings were also very positive, but are now consistently well behind those of the Labour leader, Keir Starmer.


BoJo's personal and party ratings are in free fall, and the full effect of the BREXIT fiasco is still to come.

No wonder nobody wants to be his 'US style' spokesperson, even for 100,000 quid a year. Such an obvious attempt to hide his idiocy away.

----------


## Switch

> BoJo's personal and party ratings are in free fall, and the full effect of the BREXIT fiasco is still to come.
> 
> No wonder nobody wants to be his 'US style' spokesperson, even for 100,000 quid a year. Such an obvious attempt to hide his idiocy away.


I’m sure voters are impressed with Starmer holding the government to account.After all, that’s his only job. He doesn’t have to worry about running the country, and he never will have those concerns.  How could one person cope with such pressure on top of a global pandemic.
Starmer will never have that problem, when he failed so spectacularly as DPP. One job, just one bloody job. Hahahahaha

----------


## raycarey

> The world is subject to unprecedented chaos, and all you can do is whine about how people are dealing with it from the perspective of a complete outsider.
> The fact is, that the scale of issues and scope of potential solutions Is completely new to governments the world over.


yeah, but the fact is some of those "governments the world over" were able to rise and meet the challenge.

bojo the clown clearly did not...and let's be frank, it's not surprising.    he's a showman, not a leader.  he's the UK version of trump.
you know it, i know it...everyone knows it.

 if he were a member of the labor party you'd be thrashing him mercilessly for his myriad failures....that you now choose to ignore and excuse because of partisanship.


and btw, how much of a factor to the 'unprecedented chaos" you mention is due to the no deal brexit that is barreling down the tracks?

----------


## Switch

> yeah, but the fact is some of those "governments the world over" were able to rise and meet the challenge.
> 
> bojo the clown clearly did not...and let's be frank, it's not surprising.    he's a showman, not a leader.  he's the UK version of trump.
> you know it, i know it...everyone knows it.
> 
>  if he were a member of the labor party you'd be thrashing him mercilessly for his myriad failures....that you now choose to ignore and excuse because of partisanship.
> 
> 
> and btw, how much of a factor to the 'unprecedented chaos" you mention is due to the no deal brexit that is barreling down the tracks?


Cyrille is the same as you. A no mark shitcunt, spouting complete bollox about something he has no knowledge of.
Go stir some shit up about US politics, you clearly have no idea about UK or Europe.

----------


## raycarey

uh-oh, switch.....looks like even tory activists aren't willing to accept your pathetic excuses for bojo the clown that





> The world is subject to unprecedented chaos


and that 




> the scale of issues and scope of potential solutions Is completely new to governments the world over.







> the latest survey for ConservativeHome, the website for party members, shows Johnson has suffered a dramatic fall in his standing among Tory activists. In December 2019, shortly after the general election, he topped the net satisfaction rating among cabinet members with a score of plus-92.5% while Sunak was fourth on plus-78.5%. Now Johnson has slumped down into the bottom third with a rating of plus-24.6% and Sunak is way out in front on plus-82.5%


Johnson at bay, Starmer on the rise  and Sunak waiting in the wings | Politics | The Guardian


he's the UK version of trump....an entertainer that's masquerading as a leader......and every day more people grow tired of his act.

you know it's true....do yourself a favor and stop digging.

----------


## cyrille

Did you see his last shambolic performance?

He tries to mke it personal every time to avoid the issues.

Maybe that's what appeals to twitch.

----------


## Chico

> 


Usually enjoy this guy, though I'm sure he understands the BBC are supposed to be impartial

----------


## Switch

Cyrille and Ray read the same news media. Why am I not surprised?

People quite rightly question the BBC political bias, because it’s public funded. Not so with the Grauniad, because it’s always been a socialist rag, masquerading as a newspaper.

Is that the only link available to you communists?

----------


## Troy

^ It's been explained before...please keep up.

----------


## Switch

> ^ It's been explained before...please keep up.


..... another whoosh moment for you.  :rofl:

----------


## Troy

FOS....

----------


## Switch

> yeah, but the fact is some of those "governments the world over" were able to rise and meet the challenge.


Yes Ray, just like the USA. You can fuck off now. No point talking about UK politics when you don’t know how it works.
You could even say the same about your own country, but you are equally pointless there.

----------


## raycarey

going back to a post that's 10 days old to try (and fail) to make some sort of point only reveals your desperation, switch.
but yeah, go ahead...keep carrying water for bojo the clown.

 ::chitown::

----------


## raycarey

what a disgrace...




> David Cameron on Monday became the fifth former prime minister of the United Kingdom to raise concerns or condemn the government's plan to break international law in order to amend the Brexit deal Boris Johnson agreed to with the European Union last year.
> 
> Johnson is facing a possible intra-party rebellion over a new bill that would override provisions in the Brexit divorce deal related to Northern Ireland, a country in the U.K. that shares a border with EU member state Ireland.
> 
> With talks over a long-term free trade agreement at risk of collapse, the EU has demanded that Johnson scrap the bill and is threatening legal action if he refuses.
> 
> The U.K. is now likely to leave the Brexit transition period on Dec. 31 without a free trade agreement, something that experts have warned could cause significant economic disruptions.
> 
> *Theresa May* (2016-2019): "How can the government reassure future international partners that the U.K. can be trusted to abide by the legal obligations of the agreements it signs?"
> ...


https://www.axios.com/uk-prime-ministers-johnson-brexit-law-edd8523d-62fa-463e-8092-02ac4a223f30.html

----------


## cyrille

Some men are born mediocre. Some achieve mediocrity. Others have mediocrity thrust upon them. In 1940 we had Winston Churchill. In 2020 we have Boris Johnson, a man who believes himself to be Churchills reincarnation, but is nothing more than a poundshop imitation.

Where to start with the prime ministers TV address to the nation? The trademark smirk? The nervous hand gestures? The fact he thinks hes fighting a war, not a pandemic? Or just the brazen cheek as Boris tried to claim the credit for what he called the stunning triumph over the coronavirus so far? The 50,000 dead and the endless screw-ups of his own government, from care homes to test and trace, were simply airbrushed out of history. The prime minister is not just a man without quality. He is a man without shame.

All this was just a warm up for the grandiose announcement of a few extra restrictions that had already been announced and would almost certainly prove to be insufficient to cope with the second wave. Boris apologised for the new measures, though he laid the blame squarely on the British people for not having been able to abide by the existing measures. Perhaps he should have run that line past Dominic Cummings who set an example so many followed.

Never in our history has our collective destiny and our collective health depended so completely on our individual behaviour, he said, winding up the Churchill rhetoric. There are unquestionably difficult months to come. And the fight against Covid is by no means over. I have no doubt, however, that there are great days ahead. But now is the time for us all to summon the discipline, and the resolve, and the spirit of togetherness that will carry us through. Qualities that have yet to be found in Johnson.

It had been much the same story in the Commons earlier in the day and you had to feel for Chris Whitty and Patrick Vallance, who must now be wondering why they had gone to so much trouble the previous day to explain just how critical the coronavirus rates of infection had become and that the threat had now risen back to level four. For after a few token nods to the gravity of the situation  a stitch in time saves nine  Boris Johnson used his commons statement to introduce a few minor tweaks to lockdown restrictions that rather suggested he wasnt too bothered.

He wanted schools, colleges, universities and businesses to remain open  with the one proviso that all those he had previously threatened with the sack if they didnt go back to work were now advised to work from home if at all possible. His biggest change was that pubs, restaurants and bars should now all close at 10pm  it has apparently been proved that the coronavirus is mainly a nocturnal creature and is most contagious after dark  though people were obviously free to go home in groups of six, get totally hammered and infect one another afterwards.

Like most Johnson statements it felt rather as if it had been written on the fly. By a committee of his left and right brain, with little synaptic contact between the two. There were few attempts to explain the situation carefully and carry the country with him. Just a load of off the cuff measures  mandatory face masks for shop and hospitality workers etc  and the threat of stricter measures to come if people didnt comply or the restrictions proved ineffective.

This time he was really, really serious, he said, trying not to smirk. He understood that, unlike the Hun, we Brits were too freedom loving to comply with every law  nothing to do with the governments mixed messaging obviously  but there were limits. There was nothing the public liked less than one law for the powerful and another for everyone else, so unless it involved driving up to Durham for eye tests it was time to rein in our libertarian instincts.

These restrictions could last for up to six months, Boris added. Which immediately raised eyebrows on both sides of the Commons. Because the prime ministers idea of time rarely coincides with anyone elses. It was Boris who had initially said the worst of the pandemic would be over in 12 weeks. It was Boris who had said we should be back to normal by Christmas. Now he was saying we were in for another half-year. Which probably meant that you could probably double it. Maybe he was thinking of Christmas 2021.

The pandemic has highlighted the stark difference between Boristime and Coronatime. Because he is unable to treat the country as grownups and cant handle being the bearer of bad news, Boris invariably shortens any given Covid timeframe. Years become months, months become weeks. Meanwhile Coronatime has the last laugh of turning each of his strategies from months into weeks and weeks into days. You sometimes cant even tell if one of his promises is going to last till the end of a sentence.

If Keir Starmer was put out that his powerful virtual conference speech had been all but forgotten by lunchtime he showed no sign of it. Rather he maintained his familiar tactic of broadly supporting the governments new measures, before pointing out some of their more obvious shortcomings. Were there any signs that localised lockdowns were proving effective? What financial support was he planning to offer for jobs and businesses affected by the new restrictions? And whatever had happened to the world-beating test-and-trace system that everyone had agreed was essential to containing the virus?

Mostly, though, Boriss concentration was focused on keeping his own backbenchers happy, as half of them want to avoid any further restrictions to keep the economy open and half have genuine concerns that the party will not be forgiven if the death toll in the second wave matches or exceeds that of the first one. And by and large he succeeded in treading an uneasy balance between being too bullish and too pragmatic. Up until the end, that is. Then his natural enthusiasm got the better of him. The ludicrous £100bn Operation Moonshot was still on course and with any luck everything would be fine within a matter of a few months.

We were back on Boristime. Though not for long, as moments after he had finished speaking Nicola Sturgeon made her own statement to the Scottish parliament. Where Boris had sounded somewhat rambling and, at times, contradictory, in his statement, Nicola was a model of clarity and precision. She has a clear grasp of her priorities and sticks to them. She had listened to the advice of Whitty and Vallance and concluded it was necessary to go a lot further than England. In Scotland the rule of six was a goner, and there would be no unnecessary socialising between families indoors for the foreseeable future.

With Northern Ireland having already reached a similar conclusion, that left Boris as something of an outlier. Already people were taking bets that his new restrictions would have to be updated within a week. In the battle between Boristime and Coronatime, theres so far only ever been one winner.

It's Boristime v Coronatime, and there’s only ever one winner | John Crace | Politics | The Guardian

----------


## Dragonfly

> Some men are born mediocre. Some achieve mediocrity. Others have mediocrity thrust upon them. In 1940 we had Winston Churchill. In 2020 we have Boris Johnson, a man who believes himself to be Churchills reincarnation, but is nothing more than a poundshop imitation.
> 
> Where to start with the prime ministers TV address to the nation? The trademark smirk? The nervous hand gestures? The fact he thinks hes fighting a war, not a pandemic? Or just the brazen cheek as Boris tried to claim the credit for what he called the stunning triumph over the coronavirus so far? The 50,000 dead and the endless screw-ups of his own government, from care homes to test and trace, were simply airbrushed out of history. The prime minister is not just a man without quality. He is a man without shame.
> 
> All this was just a warm up for the grandiose announcement of a few extra restrictions that had already been announced and would almost certainly prove to be insufficient to cope with the second wave. Boris apologised for the new measures, though he laid the blame squarely on the British people for not having been able to abide by the existing measures. Perhaps he should have run that line past Dominic Cummings who set an example so many followed.
> 
> Never in our history has our collective destiny and our collective health depended so completely on our individual behaviour, he said, winding up the Churchill rhetoric. There are unquestionably difficult months to come. And the fight against Covid is by no means over. I have no doubt, however, that there are great days ahead. But now is the time for us all to summon the discipline, and the resolve, and the spirit of togetherness that will carry us through. Qualities that have yet to be found in Johnson.
> 
> It had been much the same story in the Commons earlier in the day and you had to feel for Chris Whitty and Patrick Vallance, who must now be wondering why they had gone to so much trouble the previous day to explain just how critical the coronavirus rates of infection had become and that the threat had now risen back to level four. For after a few token nods to the gravity of the situation  a stitch in time saves nine  Boris Johnson used his commons statement to introduce a few minor tweaks to lockdown restrictions that rather suggested he wasnt too bothered.
> ...


brilliant piece from The Guardian, as usual

----------


## Chittychangchang

It's the only news source Cryall quotes the feckless, imbecile.

Still he's our TD village idiot :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Our survey. Under one in three Party members think Johnson is dealing well with the Coronavirus as Prime Minister.

We’ve been asking this question for the last seven months in the monthly survey. And this is the seventh time in a row that it has fallen.

*For the record, the percentage believing that he has dealt with Covid-19 well have been as follows since March: 92 per cent, 84 per cent, 72 per cent, 64 per cent, 59 per cent, 48 per cent – and now 28 per cent.*

So only between a third and a quarter of Party activist members of our panel believe that the Prime Minister is handling the crisis well, and the best part of two in three think he’s handling it badly.

The percentage thinking that the Government has handled the virus well is slightly higher at 32 per cent, but the difference is so small as to be minimal.

Three quick points.

First, this dire rating will be the product of a mix of factors: weariness with restrictions, exasperation with what seem to be bewildering and unpredictable rules, and a sense that the Government has no agreed plan.

Second, the Prime Minister’s survey scores were always likely to yo-yo. We sometimes write when a politician scores well in the surveys that what goes up must sooner or later come down. But the reverse often applies too.

Third, this is almost exactly the same panel that gave Johnson a 93 per cent approval rating in the wake of last year’s general election – and a 92 per cent positive rating on this question last March, as we have seen.

Talking of what’s going up – or rather staying up – 83 per cent of respondents back Rishi Sunak’s plans. His scores for the last three months have been 82 per cent and 81 per cent, and have never dropped below 71 per cent.

These are bleak ratings for Johnson as the virtual Conservative Party Conference prepares to open tomorrow.

Our survey. Under one in three Party members think Johnson is dealing well with the Coronavirus as Prime Minister. | Conservative Home

----------


## cyrille

Here's your reward for voting Tory, you dumb suckers! More broken promises!

*One in three 'red wall' families £1,000 a year worse off under Tory plans
*Universal credit benefit rate cut would disproportionately affect areas PM pledged to ‘level up’

One in three working-age families in so-called “red wall” constituencies won by the Tories from Labour at the last election will be £1,000 a year worse off if government plans to cut universal credit benefit rates go ahead.


The potentially dramatic impact on low-income households’ in “left behind” former industrial areas in the north of England, Midlands, Northern Ireland and Wales is highlighted in an analysis by the Resolution Foundation thinktank.


The hit would fall disproportionately on families in areas the government has promised to “level up” economically. These include 62% of working-age households in Blackpool South, and 44% in Great Grimsby, Birmingham Northfield and West Bromwich West.


By contrast the percentage of working-age families affected by the cut in non-red wall Conservative seats is 24%. “You are 50% more likely to lose out in the red wall regions than in the south-east [of England],” the analysis says.


The cut, which would affect 6m households across the UK, would take £20 a week off the basic allowances for universal credit and tax credits, and is predicted to push an estimated 700,000 households into poverty at a time of rising unemployment.

One in three 'red wall' families PS1,000 a year worse off under Tory plans | Universal credit | The Guardian

----------


## Mandaloopy

His decision to cause further damage to the UK over the worthless fishing industry boggles the mind.

----------


## Chico

> His decision to cause further damage to the UK over the worthless fishing industry boggles the mind.



Worthless?

 The fishing industry could be worth up to 3.5% of GDP.

----------


## Troy

^ You need a buyer of fresh fish for best profit margin. Shellfish is the best margin and sold mainly to EU. Couldn't buy in local markets sometimes because better money abroad. 

No EU means no profitable market. A lose-lose situation.

----------


## Switch

> ^ You need a buyer of fresh fish for best profit margin. Shellfish is the best margin and sold mainly to EU. Couldn't buy in local markets sometimes because better money abroad. 
> 
> No EU means no profitable market. A lose-lose situation.


Then why is the resolution of this issue so important to the EU?

----------


## Chico

> You need a buyer of fresh fish for best profit margin.


Haven't the British already sold around 40% of the quotas to the Spanish,Dutch and Iceland?

----------


## pseudolus

No. The Scam of the quotas is that they are OWNED by the rich fuckers. Has nothing to do with nations and everything to do with a standard EU ponzi scheme. The ToRy Filth will approve of this. 

Al Kemal (also known by his stage name Boris Johnson) is a Blairite at heart. Cameron changed the Tory FIlth into a Blairite stooge party following the Saul Alinsky route to fascism. Cameron picked it up seemlessly, then onto Maybot who then handed the poison chalice over to Al Kemal

There is no Parliament any more. It has been replaced by a government of occupation.

----------


## Chico

Yep true that the rich own the other 60% of quotas but Spain,Iceland and Holland have bought quotas

----------


## pseudolus

1 The five largest quota-holders control more than a third of UK fishing quota

2 Four of the top five belong to families on the Sunday Times Rich List

3 The fifth is a Dutch multinational whose UK subsidiary  North Atlantic Fishing Company  controls around a quarter of Englands fishing quota

4 Around half of Englands quota is ultimately owned by Dutch, Icelandic, or Spanish interests

5 More than half (13) of the top 25 quota holders have directors, shareholders, or vessel partners who were convicted of offences in Scotlands £63m black fish scam  a huge, sophisticated 
fraud that saw trawlermen and fish processors working together to evade quota limits and land 170,000 tonnes of undeclared herring and mackerel

6 One of the flagships of the Brexit flotilla  which sailed up the Thames in 2016 to demand the UKs exit from the EU  is among the UKs 10 biggest quota-holders

7 Around 29% of UK fishing quota is directly controlled by Rich List families. Some of these families have investments in dozens of other fishing companies, meaning companies holding 37% of UK quota are wholly or partly owned by these Rich List families

----------


## Chico

Yep same as i seen

----------


## pseudolus

> Yep same as i seen



Indeed. MOre evidence that any "brexit" in the hands of the tory scum of Blairite filth is a scam; a ruse to deny the UK it's VETO whilst everything else remains unchanged.

----------


## Chico

see what happens this week

----------


## pseudolus

> see what happens this week


In a way what ever happens this week is immaterial. There has been no negotiation on Security and Defense, and this has not been reported. Why? Because we are not leaving the EU Defense union. Tories have sold the UK down the river completely.

----------


## Chico

I think you may find,they will discuss these matters after the UK has left the EU

----------


## pseudolus

> I think you may find,they will discuss these matters after the UK has left the EU


In what way? To withdraw the UK from the EU Defense Union? Oh no, that will never be discussed, only advanced hence why the Paras were under Belgium command in exercises recently despite officially (allegedly) being not in the EU now.

----------


## Switch

> In what way? To withdraw the UK from the EU Defense Union? Oh no, that will never be discussed, only advanced hence why the Paras were under Belgium command in exercises recently despite officially (allegedly) being not in the EU now.


Is it possible that you are confusing NATO forces here. SHAPE, the nato HQ is in Brussels. Not all regional exercises are led by the EU. He command of specific exercises held under SHAPE is rotated between member states of NATO. Except for France who is a non participating member.

----------


## pseudolus

> Is it possible that you are confusing NATO forces here. SHAPE, the nato HQ is in Brussels. Not all regional exercises are led by the EU. He command of specific exercises held under SHAPE is rotated between member states of NATO. Except for France who is a non participating member.


No not at all. 

European Union Force in Bosnia and Herzegovina - HOME

Dig around on here. You will note the little picture top right. 


Sept 2020. 


The exercises were NOT military though. They were joint exercises as beaten up protestors and the like. All of the military hardware was supplied by the UK, and badged up as EUFOR. 




European Union Force in Bosnia and Herzegovina - Exercise Quick Response 2020, Day Two Highlights

----------


## Switch

Interesting. The Commander is an Austrian Maj Gen and his Chief of Staff is Hungarian.
The Para COMPANY could be on a jolly from anywhere. 16 Bde or one of the 4 Para reservist companies?
There is a commitment for NATIO reserves to be used after all.
Not clear where they come from or who commands them but a Company training deployment, with a NATO remit seems most likely.

Looking at the make up of this multi national force, it seems more like a UN peace keeping force. Will they all be required to wear sky blue berets or pink ones, if they ever deploy for real?

----------


## raycarey



----------


## raycarey



----------


## cyrille

The look on the Indian guy's face at the end. 

 :smiley laughing: 

What a clown bojo is.

----------


## cyrille

*The Observer view on Boris Johnson's imminent no-deal Brexit*


The shambolic, self-destructive and humiliating consequences of Brexit are finally coming into sharp focus. The emerging picture is worse than its most pessimistic opponents feared. As the mist of lies, illusions and jingoism created by Boris Johnson and other Tory opportunists lifts, we see not the sunlit uplands of a newly liberated nation but endless queues of fuming diesel lorries, fouling the air and blocking the lanes of the Garden of England.


Miles-long lorry jams are but the most visible aspect of the approaching no-deal nightmare. The strangulation of Britains ports is already under way. Operators report unprecedented container backlogs, with some deliveries cancelled altogether. This is not a mere logistical, pandemic-related hiccup. It is an augury of panic-inducing food and medicine shortages, rising prices, and huge economic pain.


Any half-sensible prime minister, faced by last springs escalating Covid emergency, would have asked the EU for an extension to the Brexit transition period. Brussels would have agreed; and British voters would have understood the delay. But gung-ho Johnson could not see it. Blinded by ego and his schoolboy brand of nostalgic English nationalism, he bumbled on towards the abyss. Now it beckons inexorably.


This weekends talk of sending in the gunboats to repel French fishing boats is as ridiculous as it is damaging. Is the prime minister, channelling Churchill in his no-deal bunker, really preparing to take up arms against our closest European allies? And please dont claim this is a clever bluff or last-minute negotiating ploy. Its simply more evidence of government incompetence and shameful irresponsibility.


The devastating chain reaction consequent on a no-deal exit will touch every corner of this land. Businesses of all stripes, exporters or not, will be punished by the ensuing downturn, which LSE modelling predicts will slash GDP by 8% over a decade. Already struggling communities will be worse hit. The jobs of voters in red wall seats in the Midlands and north of England that backed the Tories last year are in the sectors at highest risk from no deal and Covid. As with the pandemic, they will pay a disproportionate price. This is levelling down with a vengeance.


Johnsons main excuse for no-deal failure  that the EU offer infringes British sovereignty  reveals a deep ignorance. Sovereignty matters. But it is not indivisible, nor was it ever. In todays real world  a world foreign to a man trapped in Kiplingesque imperial fantasy  sovereignty is shared and pooled, for the greater good and in a nations self-interest.


Any trade deal, with anyone, requires sovereign concessions. There is no earthly reason why common rules cannot be agreed with the EU on this mutually beneficial basis, and calmly updated, when required, through future negotiations.


No-deal Brexit not only irreparably damages Britain. It hurts our closest neighbours, too  old friends such as the Dutch, Irish and Danes, as well as competitors such as France. They will not quickly forgive a wantonly hostile act that undermines their principles and prosperity, nor should they. In the acrimonious blame game that Johnson appears determined to play, Britains reputation will be permanently trashed.


People who take the Tories at their word  and there were nearly 14 million at last Decembers election  have good cause today to believe they have been lied to on a truly epic scale. In June 2019, Johnson declared the chances of no deal were a million-to-one against. No deal would be a failure of statecraft. Now he says it will be wonderful. Is he a fool or knave? Answer: both.


If he can grasp nothing else, Johnson  who was reportedly heard singing Waltzing Matilda in Downing Street last week  should remember that the songs jolly swagman, with whom he clearly identifies, ultimately drowns in a billabong. With a bit of luck, no-deal will be Johnsons last waltz.


The Observer view on Boris Johnson's imminent no-deal Brexit | Brexit | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

^ yet nothing about the human rights record of the country that pays your inflated tax free salary. You are are a dinosaur and also a massive hypocrite.

Before you get on your high horse, of course your choice of employer is relevant.

----------


## raycarey

> yet nothing about.....


a load of completely personal attacks that have nothing to do with the thread topic.

imagine that.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## taxexile

> a load of completely personal attacks that have nothing to do with the thread topic.


much the same as the ridiculous article then that puts all the blame for a no deal on the uk, whereas the blame lies evenly split between both sides.






> But gung-ho Johnson could not see it. Blinded by ego and his schoolboy brand of nostalgic English nationalism, he bumbled on towards the abyss. If he can grasp nothing else, Johnson – who was reportedly heard singing Waltzing Matilda in Downing Street last week – should remember that the song’s jolly swagman, with whom he clearly identifies, ultimately drowns in a billabong. With a bit of luck, no-deal will be Johnson’s last waltz.

----------


## cyrille

> a load of completely personal attacks that have nothing to do with the thread topic.


It's all he's got. 

Expect them to get more frequent, as the weakness of the BREXIT case becomes apparent even to the most...well, y'know.  :Very Happy:

----------


## cyrille

COVID - many things, amongst them an opportunity for good old Tory cronyism...




> It’s been increasingly frustrating to witness the government’s reluctance to learn from its mistakes during the pandemic. One of the starkest and most easily rectified mistakes is the decision to outsource much of Britain’s Covid response.
> 
> 
> From PPE to testing kits, the government has outsourced billions of pounds’ worth of contracts to firms connected to the Tory party, many of which lacked relevant experience. Although it reached new heights during the pandemic, this wasn’t the first time the government’s outsourcing obsession had harmful effects. The list of scandals is long: who remembers when the army had to swoop in to provide security at the 2012 Olympics that G4S failed to deliver? Or the collapse of Carillion, when workers’ pensions went down the drain while executives still received their bonuses?
> 
> 
> With so many wasteful contracts handed out to Tory friends and donors during the Covid-19 crisis, the government’s approach to outsourcing has underlined the “one rule for them, another for us” mantra that surrounds Boris Johnson’s cabinet. But it has also shone a disturbing light on just how deeply the Tories have hollowed out our public services.
> 
> When we gathered on our doorsteps to applaud our key workers, we weren’t clapping for Serco or Deloitte, and children weren’t banging pots and pans for management consultants. Yet instead of giving key workers in our public services a pay rise, this government contracted management consultants at Deloitte who were paid up to £1,000 a day to work on test and trace, a system that still isn’t up to scratch.
> ...


Continues...



The price of the Tories' outsourcing obsession? Cronyism and waste | Rachel Reeves | Opinion | The Guardian

----------


## taxexile

^ 

the article was written by rachel reeves, a labour mp , so what do you expect it to say.

----------


## cyrille

Shooting the messenger...again.

All you numpties do these days.

----------


## taxexile

oh ffs cyrille.

for a socialist she's actually a decent mp, supporting immigration controls, benefit cuts, israel, hs2 and quantitative easing, but  obviously her views about boris are biased according to her political leanings.

.......   but she has got a bee in her bonnet about these ridiculous accusations of cronyism.

----------


## panama hat

> ....... but she has got a bee in her bonnet about these ridiculous accusations of cronyism.


The examples she cites are incorrect?  Serious question

----------


## cyrille

What's 'ridiculous' about them?

----------


## cyrille

::chitown::

----------


## cyrille

Some classic bojo bollox here from yesterday.

He promised to not cut the armed forces at all before the election, and recently a cut from 100,000 to 72,000 in the army was announced.

He's almost as incapable of answering a straight question as taxexile is.

----------


## strigils

Its been 72-75K for some time. There has been a problem recruiting for years. About 4 years ago they rebadged a certain cohort of recruits to trained strength to boost numbers. It has fuk all to do with cuts just the reality of kids not wanting to join the armed forces.

----------


## Troy

^ Boris is making cuts to the armed forces having promised not to do so. There is very little wriggle room and Keir Starmer is right to question such action.

----------


## cyrille

> It has fuk all to do with cuts


*


Defence review: British army to be cut to 72,500 troops by 2025
*
The British army will be at its smallest since 1752.

Defence review: British army to be cut to 72,500 troops by 2025 - BBC News

*

Boris Johnson breaks manifesto pledge by cutting 10,000 army troops

*Boris Johnson breaks manifesto pledge by cutting 10,000 army troops | HeraldScotland

----------


## cyrille

> It has fuk all to do with cuts


Even The Daily Telegraph says it's a cut!




> Army troop numbers will be cut to the smallest in history as fully trained soldiers fall to 72,500 and a Battalion will be lost in the biggest revamp since the Second World War....


British Army numbers cut to smallest in history as revamp revealed in Defence Review

----------


## taxexile

snivel




> Even The Daily Telegraph says it's a cut!


and what exactly is your point? 

you don't even live in the uk you hypocritical loudmouth, yet after scurrying off to teach privileged kids for a tax free salary in some oil rich state with a human rights, slavery and misogyny record that would put attila the hun to shame you still come on here time after time to signal your leftist virtues like a brainwashed schoolboy wanking off to images of greta.

if you had any balls and were true to your beliefs you would be in gaza or afghanistan teaching kids who really do need some help.

loser.

----------


## bsnub

What a horrifying thread. Just like the trump threads. Both the same level of stupid.

Pathetic.

----------


## cyrille

> Just like the trump threads. Both the same level of stupid.


At least TD's trumptards do have a counterargument, however ridiculous.

Unlike taxi who just goes for ad hom or simply doesn't support his 'points', and stringbean who just denies the facts.

*08/02/2021:*





> but she has got a bee in her bonnet about these ridiculous accusations of cronyism.







> The examples she cites are incorrect? Serious question








> What's 'ridiculous' about them?



*crickets*

----------


## Troy

> you don't even live in the uk


Not living in the UK means that the cuts aren't real? What a strange argument.

----------


## lom

> Not living in the UK means that the cuts aren't real? What a strange argument.


He is senile.

----------


## taxexile

and you lom are an obtuse little oik of little worth and even less intelligence..

----------


## cyrille

The rats in the sack are turning on each other...

*‘Mad and totally unethical’: Dominic Cummings hits out at Boris Johnson
*
*Ex-aide alleges PM tried to quash leak inquiry that implicated ally and wanted donors to fund work on flat
*
Dominic Cummings has launched an unprecedented and extraordinary attack on Boris Johnson, alleging that the prime minister tried to quash a leak inquiry as it implicated an ally, and hatched a “possibly illegal” plan for donors to pay to renovate his flat.


The outburst by Cummings, a day after anonymous No 10 sources claimed that he had leaked private text messages between Johnson and the billionaire James Dyson, prompted Labour to accuse the government of “fighting each other like rats in a sack”.


Cummings used a lengthy post on his personal blog to deny any leaking. Instead, he accused Johnson and his team of a series of wrongdoings. He said the prime minister had behaved in a way he considered “mad and totally unethical”, and warned that he would happily give evidence under oath to an inquiry.


“It is sad to see the PM and his office fall so far below the standards of competence and integrity the country deserves,” he wrote.


Such a damning intervention by the man who was Johnson’s key ally and ideological inspiration will deeply alarm the prime minister and his aides. Cummings is due to give evidence to MPs next month.


Cummings, who left Downing Street in November, dismissed the accusation, in an anonymous briefing to several newspapers on Thursday, that he had leaked the texts between Dyson and Johnson.


In the exchanges last March, the prime minister appeared to promise the businessman that he would “fix” an issue on the tax status of Dyson staff working in the UK during the pandemic.


Cummings said he had checked his phone and had not been forwarded the messages in question. He claimed he had been told by Downing Street officials that Dyson’s office had emailed screenshots of his exchanges with Johnson to a series of officials, including some at the Treasury, and that this was what had been leaked. He said he had not been copied into this.


“I am happy to meet with the cabinet secretary and for him to search my phone for Dyson messages,” he wrote. “If the PM did send them to me, as he is claiming, then he will be able to show the cabinet secretary on his own phone when they were sent to me.


“I am also happy to publish or give to the cabinet secretary the PM/Dyson messages that I do have, which concerned ventilators, bureaucracy and Covid policy – not tax issues.”


Cummings also addressed reports suggesting he had been the serial leaker known as the “chatty rat”, who had also allegedly leaked news of another Covid lockdown last autumn.


In perhaps the most potentially devastating allegation in his blogpost, Cummings claimed that in a meeting after the leak, the cabinet secretary, Simon Case, told him and Johnson that “all the evidence” pointed to Henry Newman, then an adviser at the Cabinet Office, who has since moved to No 10. Newman is known to be close to Carrie Symonds, Johnson’s fiancee, seen as a key figure in Cummings’ removal from his job.


Cummings wrote: “The PM was very upset about this. He said to me afterwards: ‘If Newman is confirmed as the leaker, then I will have to fire him, and this will cause me very serious problems with Carrie as they’re best friends … [pause] Perhaps we could get the cabinet secretary to stop the leak inquiry?’


“I told him that this was ‘mad’ and totally unethical, that he had ordered the inquiry himself and authorised the cabinet secretary to use more invasive methods than are usually applied to leak inquiries because of the seriousness of the leak. I told him that he could not possibly cancel an inquiry about a leak that affected millions of people just because it might implicate his girlfriend’s friends.”


Cummings did not give any further explanation of what he meant by the “more invasive methods”, or whether they had been used.


He said he had warned some officials about Johnson’s plans, and that they would give evidence under oath to an inquiry, adding: “I also have WhatsApp messages with very senior officials about this matter which are definitive.”


On Friday night, No 10 said: “The PM has never interfered in a government leak inquiry.”


Finally, Cummings said he had warned Johnson about renovations to his Downing Street flat costing a reported £58,000, for which the prime minister had allegedly sought outside funding from Conservative supporters.


He wrote: “I told him I thought his plans to have donors secretly pay for the renovation were unethical, foolish, possibly illegal and almost certainly broke the rules on proper disclosure of political donations if conducted in the way he intended… I refused to help him organise these payments.”


Cummings said Johnson had stopped speaking to him about the issue in 2020 after he said this, adding: “I would be happy to tell the cabinet secretary or Electoral Commission what I know concerning this matter.”


He also accused the new head of communications at Downing Street, Jack Doyle, of having given the briefing to newspapers on Thursday.


Earlier, the government sought to close down the renovations controversy by releasing a statement saying no outside finance had been involved.


The statement, released on Friday by a Cabinet Office minister, Nicholas True, revealed that contractors had been brought in to paint, sand and refresh floorboards. But Lord True added: “Any costs of wider refurbishment in this year have been met by the prime minister personally.”


After the release of Cummings’ blog, No 10 responded: “At all times, the government and ministers have acted in accordance with the appropriate codes of conduct and electoral law. Cabinet Office officials have been engaged and informed throughout and official advice has been followed.


“All reportable donations are transparently declared and published – either by the Electoral Commission or the House of Commons registrar, in line with the requirements set out in electoral law.


“Gifts and benefits received in a ministerial capacity are, and will continue to be, declared in transparency returns.”


Cummings had written the issues needed to be handled by “an urgent parliamentary inquiry into the government’s conduct over the Covid crisis”.


He concluded: “Issues concerning Covid and/or the PM’s conduct should not be handled as No 10 has handled them over the past 24 hours. I will cooperate fully with any such inquiry and am happy to give evidence under oath.”


Angela Rayner, Labour’s deputy leader, said the government had “spent the last 24 hours lurching between cover-ups and cock-ups”. She added: “The Conservatives are fighting each other like rats in a sack and slipping deeper and deeper into the mire of sleaze. It shows breathtaking contempt for the country.”

‘Mad and totally unethical’: Dominic Cummings hits out at Boris Johnson | Boris Johnson | The Guardian

----------


## Troy

> “It is sad to see the PM and his office fall so far below the standards of competence and integrity the country deserves,” he wrote.


This from Cummings, the man that led the Brexit campaign, and lost any integrity he might have had with the Covid journey to Durham.

----------


## strigils

We are talking about politicians, a bred alongside lawyers, pimps and drug dealers who are some of the most self serving bottom feeding scum in society and you lot are surprised or just naive.

----------


## cyrille

Bojo in the news again, and no sensible observer finds it implausible that he made such an appalling remark. It's what he does. 

Boris Johnson faced mounting pressure on Monday night as Conservative insiders added weight to claims that the prime minister said he would rather see bodies pile up than order another lockdown.

Faced with fury from relatives of the bereaved, Johnson and senior ministers emphatically denied he said no more fucking lockdowns  let the bodies pile high in their thousands after reluctantly approving a second England-wide lockdown late last year.

The claim followed a briefing war at the weekend between Johnson and his former chief aide Dominic Cummings, who resigned from Downing Street after what was believed to be a power struggle with the prime ministers fiancee, Carrie Symonds. The government is also facing growing calls for a public inquiry into a pandemic that left the UK with one of the worst death tolls among major economies last year.

First reported in the Daily Mail on Monday, Johnsons alleged comments were supposedly made after he felt corralled into agreeing to a four-week lockdown in November, months after it was recommended by Sage scientists to curb soaring coronavirus cases. He apparently warned he would never again back another national lockdown.

ITV reported source claims that the let the bodies pile high comments were shouted from an office in Downing Street after a crunch meeting with ministers, rather than during the meeting.

Speaking to the Guardian, a source corroborated that account and hinted that the comments had been heard by a small number of people, outside Johnsons office. A second source, who did not hear the comments directly, said there had been chatter about them in Downing Street last year, though the phrase the source expressly recalled was no more fucking lockdowns  no matter the consequences.

The source said they understood the comments to have been made in frustration and underlined that the prime minister went ahead with a third lockdown in January.

Despite on-the-record denials from Johnson and his spokesperson, the BBC also said it had confirmed the remarks with sources, and said they said were made during a heated discussion in No 10.

Michael Gove, the chancellor of the duchy of Lancaster, defended the prime minister in the House of Commons on Monday. I was in the meeting that afternoon with the prime minister and other ministers  the prime minister made a decision in that meeting to trigger a second lockdown, he made his subsequent decision to trigger a third lockdown, he told the House of Commons.

This is a prime minister whos been in a hospital himself in intensive care. The idea that he would say any such thing I find incredible. I was in that room, I never heard language of that kind.

One source who spoke to the Guardian said Gove did not hear the comments himself, and suggested that ministers who did not know if the comments were true or not should not deny them so strongly.

Amid growing anger over the alleged comments, Labours deputy leader, Angela Rayner, said: [Johnson has] degraded the office he holds with rampant and overwhelming sleaze. But making light of the more than 127,000 deaths that happened on his watch and then trying to cover it up is a new low. This must now end.

The Scottish National party said the prime minister should resign if it was proved that he made the remarks. There have been suggestions that Cummings has taped evidence to back up claims he is poised to make when he gives evidence to MPs next month.

For members of the Covid-19 Bereaved Families for Justice group, the alleged comments were a punch in the stomach to all those grieving and compounded their anger at the governments claim it would be too busy for months to launch a public inquiry into the UKs handling of the pandemic.

Dozens of grieving families took to social media to post pictures and memories of loved ones they lost saying they were not a body.

Covid-19 Bereaved Families for Justice said Johnsons callous comments will have caused untold hurt to thousands of us. It said that, despite seven requests, Johnson has declined to meet with the group.

These bodies were our loved ones, it said. Mothers and fathers, daughters and sons, brothers and sisters, grandparents, husbands and wives. Those who have lost loved ones already have to cope with the lack of dignity many of their loved ones faced as they passed.

Is it too much to ask that the prime minister would be sympathetic and respectful to our loss? This demonstrates exactly why an urgent inquiry is so vital, to understand the decisions and considerations in protecting our loved ones that the government chose.

Johnson said suggestions he had made the remarks about letting bodies pile up were total rubbish. He said: What I certainly think is that this country has done an amazing job with the lockdowns. And theyve been very difficult. And theyve been very tough for people. And theres no question about that.

Nobody wants to go into a lockdown, but theyve helped us. The discipline the public has shown has helped us to get the numbers of cases down very considerably. Johnsons official spokesperson also denied the claims to reporters. This is untrue and he has denied [saying] that.

Pressure mounts on Johnson over alleged let the bodies pile high remarks | Boris Johnson | The Guardian

----------


## Klondyke

I read somewhere that BoJo was hammered by David Cummings for disastrous Covid response and for many other issues, claiming that he said "let the bodies pile high"... 

Wondering whether is it true, many UK subjects here will surely know...

(just seeing somebody does already know...)

----------


## cyrille

> Wondering whether is it true, many UK subjects here will surely know...


Other people's requirements for 'surely knowing' something are evidently much higher than yours are.

And it's *Dominic* Cummings.

----------


## Klondyke

> And it's Dominic Cummings.


Thanks, I will make the correction in my database, also for *Dominic* Cameron  :St George:  :St George:

----------


## cyrille

Good one.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## helge

> Dominic


 :Smile: 
Off topic

Name that can't be used in Denmark

Dummernik already in use 

Like the german 'Dumrian'

----------


## panama hat

> Off topic


Nice smeg-related inadvertent throwing of shade  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

The British electorate has repeatedly demonstrated that it is catastrophically dumb, so no doubt this will all blow over just like all the other blatant examples of bojo's glaring unsuitability for the job.

----------


## helge

> Nice smeg-related inadvertent throwing of shade


Deep !

 And

If you say so

(was kinda meant for you in the first place)

Dominic  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> (was kinda meant for you in the first place)


I choose to disregard any shade thrown my way from you . . . or read it as a compliment.  :Smile:

----------


## Klondyke

Jul 19
Scenes in London during "Freedom Day/" Protesters chanting: "Arrest 
@BorisJohnson



https://twitter.com/WinstonCProject/status/1417070551160561666?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw%7Ctwcamp%5  Etweetembed%7Ctwterm%5E1417070551160561666%7Ctwgr%  5E%7Ctwcon%5Es1_&ref_url=https%3A%2F%2Fen-volve.com%2F2021%2F07%2F20%2Fwatch-uk-police-filmed-violently-beating-anti-lockdown-protestors-on-freedom-day%2F

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The British electorate has repeatedly demonstrated that it is catastrophically dumb, so no doubt this will all blow over just like all the other blatant examples of bojo's glaring unsuitability for the job.


In fairness, anything is preferable to the soap dodging lefties.

----------


## Klondyke

^Why not bomb them from Florida?

----------


## cyrille

*For his sake, and Britain’s, now is the time for Boris Johnson to ride off into the sunset
*
Max Hastings

At the end of The Magnificent Seven, most delightful of all westerns, there is a scene in which the elderly Mexican village sage says to Yul Brynner and Steve McQueen: “Your work is done.” It was time for the farmers to take over again. Following which, the two gunfighters rode away, to massacre evildoers elsewhere.


We shall dismiss scepticism about whether Boris Johnson can plausibly be compared to either Brynner or McQueen, but suggest that this is a good moment for the prime minister’s chums to put to him the old Mexican’s proposition: “Your work is done.” We might then return our governance to people willing to be interested not in farming, but instead boring stuff such as keeping the gas on and making sure children attend school.


What’s more, how do we keep Britain functioning between today and Christmas, when the foreign lorry drivers’ and turkey-feeders’ temporary visas will expire? There is no immediate prospect of evicting the incumbent from Downing Street against his, or perhaps Mrs Johnson’s, wishes.


It may be possible, however, to start convincing the couple that their interests would be well served by an early bath. The prime minister could tell his host of admirers that he has delivered Brexit and the Covid vaccination programme and averted a Corbyn premiership.


Whatever view we take of his record, he is assured of many pages in the history of the times. Only Nigel Farage has been more influential in reshaping our politics. Johnson can resume his rightful career as an entertainer. His memoirs, entwined with the diaries that he has assuredly been keeping (to the discomfiture of everyone who has spoken to him privately since he took office) will be worth millions. He might explore new terrain by becoming a devoted family man.


Almost none of the above is designedly facetious. If Johnson quits soon, he can remain famous, become rich and escape the protracted descent awaiting him if he lingers, eventually to vanish beneath the flock of poultry returning to roost in Downing Street.


Who would follow? To many of us, Rishi Sunak seems the only acceptable answer. It is true that we still know relatively little about him, because of his rapid ascent from Winchester head boy, through obscure backbencher to chancellor. He would be handicapped by the impossibility of matching Johnson’s feelgood skills with all manner and condition of people. But he possesses star quality, grace, dignity, integrity, a sense of responsibility and gravitas, such as none of his cabinet colleagues can match. He does not taunt Johnny Foreigner. He was not a member of the Bullingdon club.


His most immediate and important task would be to appoint ministers for their competence, rather than for mere loyalty to their patron. It would be foolish to pretend that the Tory backbenches are bursting with stars in waiting, but Jeremy Hunt and Tom Tugendhat would improve on Priti Patel and Nadine Dorries.


A habit has grown up in the media, as well as in the country, of displaying a courtesy towards members of this government that is only justifiable by their possession of state offices and the shrugged mantra “there is no alternative”, rather than any objective assessment of their performances.


It now seems time to say: we cannot go on like this, with Sunday outings at the mercy of such a figure as Grant Shapps. Johnson had a chance to use last month’s cabinet changes to replace proved incompetents with people more worthy of their offices. He chose instead to shuffle the boobies. In this, he flaunted the arrogance made possible by a majority of 80 and a moribund opposition. Whatever the case for Johnson, he mocks voters with his choice of subordinates.


We should recognise that, even if the chancellor sooner or later moves next door in Downing Street, he will face intractable challenges. Roy Jenkins once said that he could not recall any prime minister assuming office at the fag end of a long period of one-party rule who proved able to make anything decent of it. He was thinking of Alec Douglas-Home, Jim Callaghan and John Major; since Jenkins’s death, Gordon Brown’s experience reinforces his point. Even if Sunak proves a virtuoso lion tamer, horse whisperer and snake charmer, he will lead a party of which the electorate is inescapably growing weary. Many of the problems, especially energy, derive from failures by David Cameron’s government or earlier and are not susceptible to quick fixes.


If we find it difficult to deal with the United States under the Biden administration, consider the likelihood that 2024’s election will propel into the White House Donald Trump or somebody like him, who “does not do allies”. A new prime minister might, however, begin a reset of relations with our European neighbours, such as is impossible under Johnson. He could rebuild the electorate’s faith in the rhetoric of those in charge, make promises that he has at least some modest aspiration to fulfil. He can be trusted with money, both his own and other people’s. He seems to possess moral authority, a quality that should still matter for people who aspire to rule.


With hindsight, we can see the last decade as a period when, for most of us, it was jolly comfortable to be British; we seemed able to have it all and made self-indulgent choices accordingly. We have entered a new era, in which a tension exists and a collision is threatened between our loneliness, worsening economic realities and the admirable aspirations of a new generation to be greener, nicer and work less hard.


Somebody is going to have to tell the young that this virtue must be paid for and that, for instance, workers who stay at home more should expect to be paid less. They will not like that message and will not applaud a prime minister who delivers it. But that is one among many reasons why we need a responsible national leader, sooner rather than later.


Johnson has a window to quit Downing Street on his own terms and return to doing what he does best: telling adoring audiences what they want to hear. The old Mexican in the movie could scarcely assure him that his work is done. But as much of it has been accomplished as is ever likely to be on his watch.


 Max Hastings is a former editor of the London Evening Standard and the Daily Telegraph, where Boris Johnson was a correspondent

For his sake, and Britain’s, now is the time for Boris Johnson to ride off into the sunset | Max Hastings | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

> there is no alternative -moribund opposition.



Max even answered the question posed in his critique. Now what? It becomes clearer every day that Starmer and co are not the solution.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Max even answered the question posed in his critique. Now what? It becomes clearer every day that Starmer and co are not the solution.


Maybe everyone should throw their weight behind the Lib Dems or the Greens.

Let's face it if the big two continue to be useless c u n t s, what harm can it do to try an alternative?

Won't happen though.

----------


## cyrille

> It becomes clearer every day that Starmer and co are not the solution.


To be honest, I fear you may well be right.

BoJo's days are numbered though. With Sunak as PM I don't think labour would have a ghost of a chance.

As it is, this is going to be a tough winter for Johnson imo.

And Starmer may slowly gain ground.

But christ, that essay was insipid.

----------


## malmomike77

Whoever has the reigns for the next decade, its gong to be an fiscal tightrope - i reckon its a 20-30 year job to re-balance, but its been 50 years in the making. Still no different from virtually every other "first world" country, it has a debt and aging population combo to circumnavigate.

----------


## cyrille

Plus everyone under 30 being quite keen to know how their environment has been so royally screwed up.

The complete absence of trust in BoJo is going to become a factor here, too.

He's a joke that stopped being funny a while back.

----------


## Switch

Maybe Blair and Brown got it right all those years ago, when they opened up immigration. It’s no accident that all those Ugandan Asians are handing over well run SMEs to their kids now.

It wasn’t by design on behalf of the party, they just got lucky with it. For every sporting success and Olympic medal, there are at least 30 chav sink estate families on benefits.

The law of unintended consequences.

----------


## malmomike77

In other news its the Tory conference in Manchester, following the Labour conference last week. The difference is nicely delineated by the Beeb, long accused of left wing bias but sold as an A-political news institution funded by the public but they have decided to play a 5 part docu on the love-in between the national disaster that was "Tony WMD i'm a man of the people Blair" and "Gordon No-one can question me Brown". 

You have to wonder if the scum we pay to run these quangos think they are bullet proof, coz this is one hell of nail in their coffin following a 16% pay rise for the twat who runs it whilst every other public servant gets near nought. Rights on lovies....your time is nigh and you have yourselves to blame. I for one can't wait, the Beeb is long past redemption.

----------


## cyrille

Q: How will BoJo travel back from
COP 26, an environmental forum where he has advocated a radical change in thinking in order to save the planet?

A: By private plane. 

The train from Glasgow to London takes 4.5 hours.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Switch

> Q: How will BoJo travel back from
> COP 26, an environmental forum where he has advocated a radical change in thinking in order to save the planet?
> 
> A: By private plane. 
> 
> The train from Glasgow to London takes 4.5 hours.


Choices eh? Some people are so busy, they have to make more than one choice a day. Others who are extremely busy, sometimes allow others to make some of those choices.
 None of the above will ever be a concern for you though. Some people are just not important enough.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Well you managed to sink far lower than the pathetically lame standard of your usual posts there.

Still, doubtless a Bali-based retiree and sexpat ranks high in terms of importance.

Lobbed any used Nespresso capsules onto the beach today?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Chico

Squirrel, has his, "I love Greta badge" firmly pinned to his chest.

----------


## cyrille

I guess it’s a good thing that only hardcore morons don’t get it at this stage.

----------


## Switch

> Well you managed to sink far lower than the pathetically lame standard of your usual posts there.
> 
> Still, doubtless a Bali-based retiree and sexpat ranks high in terms of ‘importance’.
> 
> Lobbed any used Nespresso capsules onto the beach today?


Don’t bother replying to my original observation. Go for the easier false assumption as you usually do. 

You have a hard on for Boris, despite the fact that you are an irrelance, and there is nothing you can do to change it or him.

As far as importance goes, I am fully aware of my status here. I am no where near as important or officious as you clearly seem to think that you are.  :rofl:

----------


## cyrille

Yeah, that’s just based on absolutely nothing whatsoever.

I’m clearly far more important to you than the topic of any political issue I post on though.

And considering in this case that the topic was the future of the planet …well, that’s a tad unsettling since I’m not that way inclined.

----------


## Switch

Other than your penchant for posting Guardian links almost exclusively, you are PONTI.

Yet again, other than your false personal assumptions, you are struggling to be relevant.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

You’re just a dimwit with a grudge.

This area of the forum is about issues.

----------


## cyrille

> you are PONTI.


No idea what you’re on about, nor do I care - you dumb pudgy cocksucker.

----------


## Switch

Other than your penchant for posting Guardian links almost exclusively, you are PONTI.

Yet again, other than your false personal assumptions, you are struggling to be relevant.  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> No idea what you’re on about, nor do I care - you dumb pudgy cocksucker.


Please keep up with the personal comments. I’m sure it increases your importance and levels of relevance.

At least in your own mind anyway.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Umm yeah…that’s a real well reasoned conclusion there, d.p.c.

And not at all reeking of hypocrisy from a poster incapable of sticking to any of the issues I post about, instead going for ad hom e-v-e-r-y time.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## taxexile

> to any of the issues I post about,


dont make me laugh.

other than your obsession with boris, you never post about any issues.

all you do is insult and pick fights with any poster that dares to express a  different point of view to yours. 

you need to wind your brass neck in.

----------


## Switch

> Umm yeah…that’s a real well reasoned conclusion there, d.p.c.
> 
> And not at all reeking of hypocrisy from a poster incapable of sticking to any of the issues I post about, instead going for ad hom e-v-e-r-y time.


What other conclusion could possibly be drawn regarding an insulting post? Is it because you lack imagination, or you simply prefer not to answer.
You prefer not to answer, because you do not have any answer, other than insults and a rather specious claim to ad hom?
Basically any option other than a genuine attempt to avoid engagement and debate?

Of course, if you do deign to respond it will be with further insults or obfuscation. Despite you highly acclaimed career in Saudi, what else can you offer any poster on here. In short old boy, your posting style assumes a superior attitude, but there is only your word to back that up.

Is it possible that you are a self indulgent fraud, with nothing to show in real terms. Have you ever made a cogent post without an attempt at slagging someone off?

Of course not. That might reveal your true standing.

----------


## Chico

Good to see the forum opening up, and views being heard.

----------


## cyrille

> What other conclusion could possibly be drawn regarding an insulting post? Is it because you lack imagination, or you simply prefer not to answer.
> You prefer not to answer, because you do not have any answer, other than insults and a rather specious claim to ad hom?
> Basically any option other than a genuine attempt to avoid engagement and debate?
> 
> Of course, if you do deign to respond it will be with further insults or obfuscation. Despite you highly acclaimed career in Saudi, what else can you offer any poster on here. In short old boy, your posting style assumes a superior attitude, but there is only your word to back that up.
> 
> Is it possible that you are a self indulgent fraud, with nothing to show in real terms. Have you ever made a cogent post without an attempt at slagging someone off?
> 
> Of course not. That might reveal your true standing.


wtf are you on about?

oh…me.

QED.

and thicko’s glad speakers is opening up…and becoming an extension of the dog house.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chico

Squirrel, Some things in Life don't always go the way you want them to go, get a life and let go of whatever is eating you up inside. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> Well you managed to sink far lower than the pathetically lame standard of your usual posts there.


Yet he could never reach your depths, Sybill . . . reflect on that  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> wtf are you on about?
> 
> oh…me.
> 
> QED.
> 
> and thicko’s glad speakers is opening up…and becoming an extension of the dog house.


You know very well what I am on about, yet you choose as usual, to deploy your supercilious attitude and get all self righteous about it, enabling you to ignore others who you seem to think are beneath you.

Don’t kid yourself that the sniping, toothless attack dog from Chaing Mai is better than the rest of us, because he is not. Stop looking down your nose at other members and try to be a little more gracious occasionally.

----------


## cyrille

*'Like a clown’: what other countries thought of Boris Johnson at Cop26

*PM could not resist wheeling out the usual jokes and antics at crucial summit, but the laughs never came


Boris Johnson (second from left) and Sir David Attenborough ( left) at the opening ceremony of Cop26 on Monday.

It was one of the defining images from Cop26.


Seated next to Boris Johnson on Monday and wearing a mask was 95-year-old David Attenborough. The prime minister, however, was maskless. At one point, Johnson seemed to have nodded off.

On stage and in front of 120 world leaders, the contrast between the two men was striking. The naturalist was sombre and serious. There was a “desperate hope” we might still avoid disaster, Attenborough said in Glasgow, in the most memorable phrase of the week. Joe Biden was among those to give him a standing ovation.


Johnson sought to strike a similarly elevated tone. There were serious moments in his speech: he mentioned a responsibility to future generations, for example, and to “children not yet born”.


But overall the prime minister appeared to rely on the jokes and verbal antics that have served him well in the past. With the world watching on the most urgent issue of the age, he sought to mix it up – part statesman, part standup.


Labour said his speech seemed thrown together at the last moment. To many others, his quips seemed strangely unsuited to the grave occasion and to his non-British audience.


He began by likening the climate crisis to James Bond wrestling with a ticking bomb. “It’s one minute to midnight on that Doomsday Clock and we need to act now,” he declared. (Days before, at the G20 summit in Rome, he had used football for his analogies – describing humanity as “5-1 down at half time”.)


Johnson’s Cop26 address was met with stony silence. The prime minister left pauses for laughs. They never came.

Outside the hall, what did other countries make of a British leader who had once written sceptically about the climate emergency? Was his new evangelism for real, many wondered, or merely an act by someone adept at persuading people he holds certain beliefs?


Abroad, few were convinced. In Spain, El País noted Johnson appeared to have undergone something of a Damascene conversion to environmentalism since the days when “as a provocative political columnist for the Daily Telegraph, he flirted with a rather loutish kind of climate change denialism”.


His attempts to stress the importance of the meeting were undercut by a familiar idiosyncrasy, it said. “He wanted to appear ‘cautiously optimistic’, and yet he couldn’t avoid slipping into his usual over-the-top rhetoric,” the paper reported.


Others felt his puns got lost in translation. Bas Eickhout, a long-serving Dutch Green MEP, observed: “He is regarded a bit like a clown. It’s clear that this is his style and that is certainly now what people are used to. Some of the jokes are quite domestic orientated for a domestic audience.”


Asked about Johnson’s leadership, one EU official laughed, but offered a diplomatic take. “It’s not completely my taste to be honest,” the person said, sidestepping to praise the UK diplomatic machine. “One thing that we profit from is that the UK still has one of the best foreign services in the world. It’s pretty difficult to break that up and they [Downing Street] haven’t got round to it yet.”


The French media was also unimpressed, at a time when Paris and London are involving in a bitter spat over fishing. Le Point said Johnson had indulged in his “usual humorous banter”. “Wide-eyed, we observe Johnson’s smirk; his face recalls that of a dad cracking one of his favourite jokes,” it said.

Libération saw “chaotic organisation” on show at the summit; Le Monde “apparent nonchalance” from the British side. “He seems a lot more interested in re-litigating Brexit with Brussels than with convincing global leaders to raise their CO2 reduction targets,” the paper wrote.


Germany’s Der Spiegel recalled the prime minister’s climate speech in September to the UN general assembly when – bizarrely – he referenced Kermit the frog. “When it comes to using zany metaphors to underline his message, Johnson has form,” Spiegel said.


For his part, Johnson insists his conviction that global heating poses an existential threat is real. Asked by the Guardian why he had become a believer, Johnson said he received a briefing from government scientists soon after becoming prime minister. It featured terrifying data and graphs, he recalled. Johnson’s wife, Carrie, probably also played a role in changing his mind, or so everyone around him thinks.


Yet doubts over Johnson’s sincerity remain. He flew to Rome and then on to Glasgow in a luxurious chartered plane painted with “United Kingdom” and a union flag. The jet is used by Johnson and some royals for shorter trips. But why not travel back to London from Cop26 by train, a comfortable journey of four and a half hours? This was not possible, No 10 said, because of “time restraints”.


On Thursday, the reason for Johnson’s haste became clear. The Mirror reported Johnson had flown back to London to attend a reunion of Daily Telegraph journalists at the men-only Garrick Club. He was pictured emerging from a dinner with Charles Moore, his old boss, whom Johnson recently made a Tory peer.


Lord Moore has said there is no proof the planet faces a “climate emergency” and accuses activists of “project fear”.


Anneliese Dodds, the Labour party chair, said Johnson was guilty of “staggering hypocrisy”. The charge sheet also includes reducing taxes on domestic passenger flights in last week’s budget and equivocating on whether a controversial new coalmine should be built in Cumbria, at the same time as calling on China, the US, Australia and others to phase out coal production.


It has left many environmentalists with a fear that Johnson has so far failed to heed his own apocalyptic rhetoric, even if he now grasps the problem.


“We hope world leaders listen to Johnson’s warnings. But maybe he needs to listen to them himself,” Greenpeace’s Rebecca Newsom said.

‘Like a clown’: what other countries thought of Boris Johnson at Cop26 | Cop26 | The Guardian

----------


## Switch

^Almost forgot about that option. When you run out of ideas, just quote a lengthy diatribe from your favourite organ, while eschewing their penchant for hair shirts and recycled underwear.  :rofl:

----------


## cyrille

Sleaze is subsuming this entire government now, as they follow BoJo’s lead.

Now it’s Ian Duncan Smith, who took a 25K bung from a company to change the rules in order to suit them.

Johnson’s government has rotted from the head.

Same old self-serving tories.

----------


## taxexile

you want sleaze cyrille? , here is some real sleaze for you,  not the schoolbay trousering of a few quid sleaze, but some real meat and potato sleaze,  psycho sleaze, hate sleaze.





> Labour MP Claudia Webbe could be jailed after conviction for harassing partner’s ex-girlfriend.
> 
> Former Labour MP, described by Jeremy Corbyn as of good character, threatened to carry out acid attack and send out naked pictures of victim





> Jeremy Corbyn described the politician as a person of good character who was committed to the “administration of justice” in a character reference read out in court on Wednesday. 
> 
> Webbe, who now sits as an independent for Leicester East, was found guilty of the charge after a court heard how she had threatened Michelle Merritt with acid and told her she would send naked pictures of her to her daughters.
> 
> The campaign began after Webbe became obsessively jealous of Ms Merritt’s relationship with her boyfriend, Lester Thomas, a scout with Chelsea Football Club.
> 
> Webbe, who received character references from Mr Corbyn, the former Labour leader, and fellow MP Diane Abbott, had claimed her phone calls had merely been intended to warn Ms Merritt not to break Covid rules by meeting her boyfriend during lockdown.
> 
> Claudia Webbe, the former Labour MP, has been expelled from the party and faces losing her seat after being given a 10-week suspended sentence for threatening her partner’s former girlfriend.
> ...

----------


## cyrille

Off Topic.

Start a thread about it, you creepy closeted weirdo.

----------


## taxexile

^




> Off Topic.


a perfect example of the lefty woke cancel culture you promote.

----------


## cyrille

Like I said gramps - work out your frustrations with your life elsewhere.

Or maybe try ‘Dave’ and jerk off to Baywatch.

Hasselhoff was once a fine figure of a man, tbf.

----------


## taxexile

> Or maybe try ‘Dave’ and jerk off to Baywatch.
> 
> Hasselhoff was once a fine figure of a man, tbf.



no one is in the least bit interested in your projections, habits or fantasies.

years spent in the saudi classrooms with all those boys may have lined your pockets, but has done your mind no good at all.

----------


## cyrille

An excellent piece on how Bojo's 'cakeism' has infected the whole government. The man is utterly bereft of integrity.

The dishonesty of Boris Johnson has finally infected the entire government | Jonathan Freedland | The Guardian


*The dishonesty of Boris Johnson has finally infected the entire government

*The personal dishonesty of the prime minister is serial and well documented. Its the thread that has run through his career. It saw him fired from his first job, at the Times, for making up quotes, then saw him fired from the Tory frontbench for lying to his party leader  to say nothing of the anti-EU fabrications that made Boris Johnsons name as Brussels correspondent of the Daily Telegraph.


But dishonesty is no longer merely the character flaw of one man. It has become the imprint of his party and this government.


Admittedly, the Conservatives collective dishonesty is less florid than Johnsons individual variety. If you were being kind, you would call it intellectual dishonesty or, kinder still, magical thinking. Sometimes it takes the form of arguing two contradictory things at once; often it comes down to saying one thing and doing the exact opposite.


So we have a Tory government publicly committed to reducing carbon emissions, one that just last week wrapped up Cop26 in Glasgow, where it urged the world to pursue net zero. But this week that same government broke its promise to extend HS2 to Leeds and abandoned the pledged high-speed rail link between Leeds and Manchester. Passengers and freight that would have moved on clean, swift trains will instead be burning up petrol on the roads.


Indeed, buried deep in the governments announcement was a telltale line. On page 23 of the new plan is the observation that the original scheme would have crossed various motorways 13 times: disruption to road users that, the document cheerfully notes, has now been avoided. Proof, says Richard Bowker, former head of the Strategic Rail Authority, that for this government the car is still king.


That came less than a month after Rishi Sunak gave a boost to domestic air travel  surely one of the very easiest things for a nation of Britains size to cut down on. In other words, the government tells us it is pursuing net zero, even as it nudges Britons away from trains and into cars and planes.


Of course, it was grimly predictable that it would be northern England that got shafted by Thursdays announcement. The Conservatives breaching of the red wall in 2019 has let them pose as the party of working people, but their actions tell a different story.


You had to examine the small print, but look at the governments social care reforms, details of which were announced this week. Those who have little will lose 75% of their assets to pay for care if they need it. Those with £500,000 in the bank will keep more than 75% of theirs. The Tories talk a good game to voters in Bishop Auckland or Blyth Valley, but its still Bucks and Berks theyre looking after.


The mother and father of these dishonesties remains Brexit, still the organising principle of this government and the adhesive that binds Johnson to his party. That project always rested on magical thinking  the belief that Britain could boost its economy by making trade with its nearest neighbours harder and more expensive  and it requires more and more such thinking to maintain the illusion. So you have a chancellor who simultaneously wants to shower red-wall seats with cash, cut taxes and reduce borrowing, all of it only possible with mighty economic growth  which is unachievable, thanks to an exit from the EU projected to drain 2.25% from our output by the end of 2022.


Brexit entails all kinds of such deceptions, the contradictions never admitted let alone confronted. David Frost was in Brussels today, for the latest round of apparently never-ending talks with the EU over Northern Irelands post-Brexit arrangements. For all the technical details, the problem has always been both simple and obvious. Once the UK had resolved to leave the single market and the customs union, there had to be a border somewhere. It could be on the island of Ireland; the government promised it would not do that. Or it could be down the Irish Sea; the government promised it would not do that either. It has tried to wish away that fundamental conundrum, hoping it might disappear in a puff of magicians smoke. That was delusional, but it was also dishonest  to the people of Northern Ireland above all.


Wherever you look, this government is spinning similar fictions. It could be global Britain  evoking the long history of a free-trading nation at the very moment Britain slams the door on the largest free-trade bloc the world has ever known  or levelling up: slogans are the one commodity thats never in short supply. But the government either does nothing to make those pledges real, or actively works against their fulfilment.


All of this is personified by Johnson himself, who has turned breaking his word into a vocation. But now it has become a collective trait. The government has adopted Johnsons notorious attitude to cake  wanting to have it and to eat it  and made cakeism its defining creed. The Tories want both to look good on climate and withhold cash from the transport system. They want both to spend big and keep taxes low. They want both to leave the EU and keep Northern Ireland exactly as it was. They want both to hold the red wall and keep giving preferential treatment to their own blue-wall faithful.


If this were only magical thinking designed to deceive themselves, it would be bad enough. But the Tories are doing to the country what Johnson has done his whole life: making promises that cannot be kept and telling stories that are not true.

----------


## Switch

What red wall?

It must be frustrating for you, knowing that no amount of c&p guardian opinions can change the government.

Never mind, you can always vote for Starmer at the next election.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille



----------


## Bonecollector

Politicians are massive tits, case closed.

----------


## panama hat

The US had Trump . . . and the UK still has Boris.





> Politicians are massive tits, case closed.


Nah, that lets off utter morons like Boris.

----------


## Bonecollector

> The US had Trump . . . and the UK still has Boris. 
> 
> 
> Nah, that lets off utter morons like Boris.


Ok fine massive bellend then...but so is Corbyn. Ying Yang, you have to even up insults otherwise the world will implode; theory, Darwin, I Ching and shit

----------


## panama hat

True, but this thread is about Boris . . . even says so in the title.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> so is Corbyn.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Been away for a while? 

Detained at her majesty's pleasure?

----------


## Joe 90

Who's going? :smiley laughing: 







Appropriate playlist..



The after party..


Its gonna be a top night...


















 :popcornpop:  :Arms:  :WeAreNotWorthy:  :party43:  :rock_dj:  :Slap:  :Banana:  :Chairshot:  :3some:  ::butters::  :Lmao:  :Sexylady:  :bj3:  :Grouphug:  :Stooges:  :Hump:  :Wink:  :Hitwithrock:

----------


## Joe 90

The gift that keeps giving...









 :UK: 

 :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

Thousands Want To Attend Facebook Christmas Rave At 10 Downing St

Nearly half a million going in 24 hours, it's gonna be bigger than Glastonbury.

----------


## cyrille



----------


## Joe 90



----------


## david44

Great work Jo green due

----------


## Joe 90

An alarm was accidentally set off in Downing Street on the night of an alleged Christmas party last year, ITV News has been told.

Sources inside Number 10 have confirmed that the alert was triggered around the same time as staff are said to have gathered to drink wine, eat cheese and receive jokey awards on December 18, 2020.

The revelation raises questions about how much security staff and police knew about the event at the time.

ITV News understands that the alarm was set off in a separate room to the party, where staff were at their desks working late.

One Downing Street source said that it triggered an automatic response from a custodian - or doorkeeper - who came to check whether there had been any security breach.

ITV News has also been told that a Metropolitan Police officer that night entered the reception of No 10 to make their own checks.

Senior Downing Street staff joked about holding the alleged Christmas party in question in footage obtained by ITV News


The party - attended by up to 50 people - is alleged to have taken place in a room just a few metres from the main foyer of No 10, and may have been audible from the entranceway.

Neither the Metropolitan Police nor Downing Street denied the story, with both saying they would not comment on security measures - but ITV News has spoken to several sources who have provided the same account.

So far the police have declined to investigate any of the alleged parties last year, stating that there is insufficient evidence and that they do not routinely look into breaches of Covid rules retrospectively.

But these latest revelations raise questions about whether there may have been evidence of a party at the time and whether security staff or police had any suspicions on the night.

A government spokesperson said: "Given there is an ongoing review, it would be inappropriate to comment while that is ongoing. We do not discuss matters of security.”

The Met Police said in a statement: "As a matter of course, we do not discuss specific details of protective security arrangements we provide at government buildings, as to do so could serve to undermine any such arrangements in place."

The force said they will not be investigating but could do so if the government passes them any potential evidence which comes out of the internal investigation, at which point the Met could decide to investigate after all.

What triggered the alarm though?
Odds on it was a bit of Xmas hokey pokey :Spank:  :Bukkake:

----------


## Samuel

Jesus, if voters take down Boris for having a Christmas party during the Covid lockdowns, 

Brits are weaker than I thought.

there are much more serious things than that.

----------


## Joe 90



----------


## cyrille

> Jesus, if voters take down Boris for having a Christmas party during the Covid lockdowns, 
> 
> Brits are weaker than I thought.
> 
> there are much more serious things than that.


As usual with UK politics, you just don't get it. This is just the latest installment in his litany of lies.

----------


## Troy

North Shropshire have given a firm thumbs down to the Tories and Boris. That's quite a turnaround and it'll be interesting to see if the feelings are reflected elsewhere.

Of course, it's a bit late now as the damage has been done.

----------


## malmomike77

i'd be surprised if he doesn't garner enough letters for a vote of no confidence

----------


## Troy

Lord Frost has resigned. 

If it is because of covid restrictions and the wish for lower taxes then good riddance. However, things are not looking too good for Boris at the moment. 

Will he replace Lord Frost with another hard Brexit negotiator or soften up and cede to his NI agreement with the EU. If he'd bothered to read it he'd never have signed.

I should add that without Boris the Tories will fall to pieces leaving a badly battered UK behind.

----------


## cyrille

One has to suspect that Frost knew all along how feeble his arguments were.

----------


## cyrille



----------


## panama hat

> If he'd bothered to read it he'd never have signed.


Yet the Brexiteers on this forum will swear it's the nasty EU/Brussels/Germany/von der Leyen that changed everything . . . and  . . . and and  . . . the UK had to drive on the left hand side of the road . . . and then realise they were doing so before the EU . . .






> One has to suspect that Frost knew all along how feeble his ‘arguments’ were.


His own fault for perpetuating te lies

----------


## malmomike77

> Yet the Brexiteers on this forum will swear it's the nasty EU/Brussels/Germany/von der Leyen that changed everything . . . and  . . . and and  . . . the UK had to drive on the left hand side of the road . . . and then realise they were doing so before the EU . . .
> 
> His own fault for perpetuating te lies


Still babbling your butthutt incoherently frauhlein  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

More personal attacks because you're too much of a fucking idiot too discuss the issues . . . just the right kind of tool Boris loves.

Keep it up, but do make an effort with German if you're going to use it . . . actually, do something about your woeful English 'skills' first.

----------


## malmomike77

Still an angty little Kraut, its 24/7 with you. You need a holiday, why don't you pop to Malaysia :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

So, you decide to continue being the little bitch and I'm the one who is angry  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl: 

Fucking idiot . . . stop derailing every single thread with your misery and feelings of insecurity.  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## malmomike77

> So, you decide to continue being the little bitch and I'm the one who is angry 
> 
> Fucking idiot . . . stop derailing every single thread with your misery and feelings of insecurity.


Correct me if i'm wrong but you are the one who wakes every morning and tracks down posts from me and the others you obsess over to take out your angst. You are just a nutter  a fukin creepy one to boot. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> Correct me if i'm wrong


You're wrong . . . just look at this thread.  Nothing relating to you . . . yet somehow you decide to post your usual crap to my post relating to the topic:


> Still babbling your butthutt incoherently frauhlein



 . . . then you accuse me of 'tracking you down' and being 'creepy' . . . you really are seven shades of a fucking idiot.


Again - stick with the topic.  It says it right there: Boris Johnson.  Stop drinking and trying to prove how you're no different from the countless other nics you've had. 


Topic:  Boris Johnson.

----------


## Joe 90

Do you ever take a day off?

----------


## panama hat

> Do you ever take a day off?


Didn't take long for a fellow chav to jump in . . . Astounding lack of self-awareness . . . is this your fourth or fifth nic?

----------


## Joe 90

> Didn't take long for a fellow chav to jump in . . . Astounding lack of self-awareness . . . is this your fourth or fifth nic?



Are you on medication to treat your disorder?

----------


## panama hat

Why don't you stick to the topic for a change . . . and stop drinking.

----------


## Joe 90

> Why don't you stick to the topic for a change . . . and stop drinking.


I have been on topic with this thread until you start your usual shite. 

You and Monkey boy should be confined to the dog house.

----------


## panama hat

> I have been on topic with this thread until you start your usual shite.


You mean your fellow chav started your usual shite, or are you too drunk or stupid to follow simple sequences?  Also, when were you referenced to 'jump' in?

So, drop it, alco . . . and stick to the topic

----------


## malmomike77

Its amusing the way you keep telling people what to do on here, yet frequently don't follow your own advice. :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

> Its amusing the way you keep telling people what to do on here, yet frequently don't follow your own advice.


Says the fucking idiot who started this shitfight . . . just drop it and stay on topic.

----------


## malmomike77

> Its amusing the way you keep telling people what to do on here, yet frequently don't follow your own advice.


... . ...

----------


## cyrille

Like that tedious bullshit is worthy of repetition from either of you.

Get on topic or eff off, twats.

----------


## malmomike77

So you are giving orders too. Really quite funny. Angry loon Kraut and retired nobody teacher play hardmen :rofl:

----------


## Troy

Meanwhile Boris's approval rating is down to 23% and Tories have dropped below Labour. I hope those Christmas parties last year were worth it...we cancelled Christmas last year, making up for it this year.

----------


## malmomike77

He's made a mess of it even i thought he'd struggle with. He needs to go.

----------


## bsnub

> Tories have dropped below Labour.


Judging by the posters here, the Torries are entitled twats who lead poodles like Mike/Nincompoop/strigils to the slaughter.

The lemming is easily led off the cliff.

----------


## Joe 90

Trouble is that there is no one suitable to replace Boris.

----------


## malmomike77

> The lemming is easily led off the cliff.


 :smiley laughing:  the self made man, haven't we been here before snub.

----------


## taxexile

bsnub



> Judging by the posters here, the Torries are entitled twats who lead poodles like Mike/Nincompoop/strigils to the slaughter.
> 
> The lemming is easily led off the cliff.





....and now for some in depth political insight  it's over to the bbc's chief current affairs commentator, bsnub, reporting live from london.

"good evening bsnub, and what's the latest from downing street"

"the the Torries are entitled twats who lead poodles"


.....cut!!!

----------


## cyrille

> Trouble is that there is no one suitable to replace Boris.


Right now just about anyone would give them a better chance of winning the next election, with the exception of Hancock and that utter dipshit Raab.

Can't see what you mean by that comment at all. The man would be a national laughing stock except that absolutely nobody still finds him funny.

----------


## malmomike77

It does say a lot about Boris that with his majority and an unelectable opposition he's still fukd it up.

----------


## cyrille

It's not easy too see how he could fuck up more egregiously, but doubtless he'll find a way.

----------


## malmomike77

The Torys had a foothold in thr North for the first time, the idiot threw that away - my dealings with them suggest he won't get another. What i cannot understand is why he's not been kicked into touch my the 1922s.

----------


## cyrille

Surely they're leaving him in place because there will be so much hatred being directed at the tories over the next six months that they'd rather he copped it.

They're singing 'Stand Up If You Hate Boris' at the darts.

The fucking darts at Alexandra Palace.  :Very Happy: 

Home of moronic pisshead SE tories.

----------


## taxexile

cyrille



> The man would be a national laughing stock except that absolutely nobody still finds him funny.


you just dont get it do you.

he represents everyman. the imperfect human being that we all identify with. ......  as opposed to the usual run of the mill politicians that broadcast their perfection, infallibility and virtue constantly from every nauseating pore on their bodies. as expected, socialists have this down to a fine art, nitpicking and obsessive about “process” stories, stories about minute transgressions of procedure, often trivial, which are seen as embarrassing to a government. they just cant understand that nobody is perfect. least of all politicians and the successful who have had to claw their way, often ruthlessly, to the top, because thats how the world works. 

boris is just like the rest of us. his chaos and his vices are there for everyone to see, his misdemeanours are the same ones we all make, his lame excuses are the same lame excuses we all make when we fuck up, and that's why the public, for all the soundbites that the bbc broadcast, are not ready yet to throw him under the bus.

----------


## panama hat

> Judging by the posters here, the Torries are entitled twats who lead poodles like Mike/Nincompoop/strigils to the slaughter.


Yet when asked what has improved since Brexit they say: EVERYTHING or just shut up. 






> you just dont get it do you.
> 
> he represents everyman.


I doubt that very much . . . 


> the imperfect human being that we all identify with.


identifying with an entitled fuckwit who attended Eton and Oxford.  Hardly.

----------


## Switch

> Yet when asked what has improved since Brexit they say: EVERYTHING or just shut up. 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt that very much . . . identifying with an entitled fuckwit who attended Eton and Oxford.  Hardly.


Would you prefer Angela Rayner as PM? Most Corbynistas would.  :Smile: 

of course I’m playing devis advocate here. Out of the frying pan ……..

----------


## taxexile

hatler




> identifying with an entitled fuckwit who attended Eton and Oxford.


were you educated at a fee paying school?

----------


## panama hat

> were you educated at a fee paying school?


I'm neither English nor a PM . . . and no, I don't believe most people have had the same or similar upbringing or could identify with it.  

Fee-paying school, yes, but that's where it stops as there are no universities in Germany nor Australia that have the social equal of Oxford or similar.  It is, in many ways, uniquely upper class English, a remnant from days gone by.

----------


## cyrille

> cyrille
> 
> 
> you just dont get it do you.
> 
> he represents everyman. the imperfect human being that we all identify with. ......  as opposed to the usual run of the mill politicians that broadcast their perfection, infallibility and virtue constantly from every nauseating pore on their bodies. as expected, socialists have this down to a fine art, nitpicking and obsessive about “process” stories, stories about minute transgressions of procedure, often trivial, which are seen as embarrassing to a government. they just cant understand that nobody is perfect. least of all politicians and the successful who have had to claw their way, often ruthlessly, to the top, because thats how the world works. 
> 
> boris is just like the rest of us. his chaos and his vices are there for everyone to see, his misdemeanours are the same ones we all make, his lame excuses are the same lame excuses we all make when we fuck up, and that's why the public, for all the soundbites that the bbc broadcast, are not ready yet to throw him under the bus.


Well that was definitely one of your more obvious trolls.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cyrille

> I'm neither English nor a PM . . . and no, I don't believe most people have had the same or similar upbringing or could identify with it.  
> 
> Fee-paying school, yes, but that's where it stops as there are no universities in Germany nor Australia that have the social equal of Oxford or similar.  It is, in many ways, uniquely upper class English, a remnant from days gone by.


So basically, the privileged private school you went to was fine, but privileged private schools in England suck, because in your opinion everything in England sucks. 

Thanks for clearing that up.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Academic brilliance stemming from New Zealand eagerly awaited.

----------


## Joe 90

Big rave up tomorrow at Boris's gaff, I'm taking the mistletoe. 
I've heard Pritti Patel is a right goer for knob cheese after half a bottle of Matteus Rose :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

^



> I've heard Pritti Patel is a right goer for knob cheese after half a bottle of Matteus Rose



cyrille will have it hacked and be watching on cam 04, video will be on C4 news by the weekend.

----------


## cyrille

:Sleeping:

----------


## Troy

How is Boris managing to survive ? Surely these parties, with him in attendance, during lockdown should be his undoing. It was bad enough not sacking Cummings.

The man's a buffoon, admittedly a popular one, but still a buffoon.

----------


## Joe 90

There's no one to replace him and hes had an incredible couple of years in office.
He got Brexit Done.
He caught Covid.
He handled the pandemic well.
He got the decorators in.
He knows how to throw a party.

----------


## malmomike77

He's had a couple of kids and his mum died.
He's watched various ministers get their mates lucrative contracts, whilst he had to get the begging bowl out for new curtains
He's struggling with the US, the orange idiot has been replaced by an IRA sympathiser

----------


## taxexile

he is still a more suitable pm than the kneeler or the fishwife.






and everybody in the country broke lockdown rules at one time or another. 

and when the police tried to arrest or prosecute them, there was an outcry from the public and especially the media, citing  "civil liberties", "police state", "chase the real criminals not the lockdown breakers".

and suddenly, after 18 months, they have changed their tune, its now all about boris having a few people round for a bevvy and a natter.

----------


## baldrick

> its now all about boris having a few people round for a bevvy and a natter.


boris is playing with himself while the UK burns

----------


## Troy

We will see how well it's going in the May local elections...

...inflation predicted to be up to 6% by April.

----------


## malmomike77

> We will see how well it's going in the May local election


PMQs should be interesting today, if he turns up......

----------


## malmomike77

Well Boris has basically done a Boris

----------


## malmomike77

Lets hope she puts the final nail in Boris's coffin.


Sue Gray, the civil servant investigating lockdown parties in Downing Street and Whitehall, holds the fate of the prime minister “in her hands”, a former permanent secretary has said.


Sir David Normington, who worked at the Home Office and oversaw public appointments, said that Gray had been placed in a “very odd” position as the public waited for her verdict on the stream of allegations about lockdown rulebreaking in government.

----------


## cyrille

He only ever wanted the job as something on his CV.

Strictly Dancing 2025 has to have been pencilled in.

One thing about the tories is that they jettison quickly.

----------


## malmomike77

> One thing about the tories is that they jettison quickly.


im not seeing that

----------


## DrWilly

Can he survive this?

----------


## Troy

Sue Gray needs to finish her report soonest. There are reports it could be completed by the end of next week. Boris is living on borrowed time pending the report.

Rumours are that police investigation is possible in which case he'll have little choice but to resign.

----------


## david44

> holds the fate of the prime minister “in her hands”, a former permanent secretary has said.


The old saying when you have hem by the balls the hearts and minds will follow.
BJ won't care big pay off millions for memoirs speaking like Blair , who brought peace to Mid East after bombing it etc
More women ,Wine women and bong I think this maybe why he doesn't give a toss, for Boris it can only get better

Lord Shagger of Eton is bonking all the way to the Bank and a no day week.

As I posted a while back the swine are milling round the trough, oce bJ looks like a loser he'l be axed one thing the ealthy are not shy about is ditching liabilities , dumping colleagues.

Sure the 22 committte who will wield the knife, not just yet but as the report and more sleaze leaks out have a book with best odds

It's a an odd assortment

Dishy Sunak the disher of doles so far his best window before taxes and inflation turn against him
Rebound Savid Javid unless a Covid surge /new variant mores Health like still possible Jeremy Hunt
Liz Truss , really?
Dominic RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAB the bouncing Czech

Not fancied but if it drags on a while or any of above lose elections local general Grant Shapps, slimey enough, ruthless enough, slick as a buttered banister and smarmy as a TV game host

I'm having a Pony on him if Paddy powers can better 20-1

Some of his own MPs are even appalled and esp those with slim majorities not on the PLP payroll or hope of promotions/Red Wall debutants.
So many rats will leave the Good ship BloJo they're going to need a bigger
BOAT

Well done BloJo beat No Vax for Turd of the week award

----------


## panama hat

When he issued his 'apology' in parliament he didn't have any vocal backing . . . but I'm sure he'll survive . . . again.

----------


## cyrille

Watching him squirm on the hook yesterday was fkin priceless.

All his psychopathic lying tendencies were given free rein.

’Under the impression it was a work based meeting and therefore allowed. The garden is an extension of the office’ ‘ Bring Your Own Booze’.  :Very Happy: 

And the feigned look of penitence. 

Fantastic black comedy - Private Eye faces an impossible task making it more farcical.


Downloading ‘In The Thick If It’ for a fifth watch.  :Very Happy:

----------


## malmomike77

Starmer should have asked him if he sweats

----------


## cyrille

The Pervy Old Duke Of York - another entitled lying *hole getting his comeuppance.

Good week.  :Very Happy:

----------


## taxexile

> But the public don't get to call the shots when a sitting leader is booted out - moreover even senior Tories are calling for Johnson to resign. So while you may identify with Johnson, there are millions that don't.
> Regardless of where one sits politically, the level of corruption in this government has been without precedent - literally billions of pounds in covid contract awarded to chums without going through the normal contract tendering process.


i think he is finished, he doesnt have the support of his party and it seems the people have fallen for the opposition and the medias hate campaign against him. 

that the only things they can really pin against him are the parties, shows just how desperate they are, oiling the venom with emotive straw men arguments and the ridiculous " one rule for them" line. most people and politicians broke quarantine rules at one time or another, at both the labour party conference and the tory party conference there were events where social distancing were ignored, and for those that have lived in the uk, they will have seen on a daily basis the rules being broken. 

as for the corruption issue, i dontthink they they have their hands in the till any more than any other political party. the labour party draw on trade union funds in the same way that the tories draw on "crony" funds. it certainly is not a good "optic" but is it actually illegal? i doubt it. cronyism exists at every level in every society. 

but boris time is probably up. i will be sorry to see him go, he is a maverick and an eccentric who pushes his luck and i always have time for characters like that.

i dont know who is suitable to replace him, but whoever it is they will need to  harness the angry anti-establishment mood of centre-right voters or lose to a labour party promising, however implausibly, that it is “time for change”.  and the last thing the uk needs now is a socialist administration led by the kneeler and the potty mouthed raynor

the next tory leader will need to make good on the promise of brexit, drop taxes, and stop the immigration queue jumpers landing on our shores only to get preferential access to housing and health care and  they cannot keep going with johnson’s idiotic war on his own supporters, his green fundamentalism that will bankrupt millions, and the profligate extravagance and gimmicky levelling-up that will achieve nothing but waste billions of pounds of taxpayers’ money.

just so long as the fucking socialists, those virtue signalling losers with their woke shite, their sentimental channeling of the "working class", with their hatred of success, with their divisive wish to divide us and label us all as victims of something or other, with their obsession with gender politics, are kept out of number 10.

----------


## malmomike77

If they are going to do something now is the time, two years away from an election and time to try to repair the reputational damage. I hope he gets booted out but the show of support from the cabinet suggests otherwise.

----------


## taxexile

> " fucking socialists": unless you come from a family descended from Norman aristocracy, British socialism has improved your life beyond belief - you wouldn't even have a vote without them. The aristocracy never gave up anyting willingly.


i come from a family of immigrants who arrived in the country penniless and were given nothing by the state. they survived through the struggle and hard work of self employment and never stooped so low as to accept handouts.

apart from starting the nhs, socialism never did anything for them except take their money to subsidise the lazy, the feckless and the bludger. 

the country has always been left worse off after a socialist administration has been booted out. the socialism that the labour party offer is the politics of envy and levelling down.  i would welcome the kind of socialism practised in the nordic states, but the union led agendas offered by the labour party are too far removed from that.  




> "green fundamentalism that will bankrupt millions": it will be a difficult transition to be sure, especially in the short term, but without such a transition the future will be bankruptcy without the possibility of repair.


it is an impossible transition unless every country on the planet participates and co operates. and that will never happen.  wait until the mini nuclear reactor technology has been developed, about 25 years, before banning oil, coal and gas. then power will be abundant and cheap.

better to concentrate on banning the plastics that are choking the planet and controlling the birth rate to reduce consumption than this lemming like rush to net zero for the west whilst the east carries on as normal.

----------


## Switch

Even Starmer understands that the Labour Party, in its current state, is no ready to lead the UK anywhere. That is the reason he has spurned the many opportunities he had had to unseat Johnson.  The BBC and other left wing media have witnessed this hesitancy in the Labour leadership, and tried to remove Johnson by firing public opinion.

In truth, there is no suitable replacement for Johnson within his own party and Labour are not ready, or willing to risk replacing him. Starmer prefers to wait and let the Tories destroy themselves from within?
Added to which, the feeling at voter level has drifted towards centrism as the common sense political choice for a country undergoing a Phoenix moment.

No one will take responsibility for what comes next. A brave new world, or a headlong rush to follow the badly broken US system?

----------


## Troy

Nobody is irreplaceable and certainly not Boris.

----------


## Joe 90

> Nobody is irreplaceable and certainly not Boris.


Serious question though, who could replace him?

----------


## Troy

^ That's for the Tory party to decide but whoever it is will need to be good at repairing the damage caused by this government.

People can be fooled for a while, but not forever.

----------


## Switch

> Serious question though, who could replace him?


Sunak and Truss are the current favourites. Both lightweights and or inexperienced. Wouldn’t be the first time that the party shot itself in both feet.

----------


## Switch

My question would be, who do you want to see running the country? Johnson, Starmer, Truss, Sunak or the media?

Boris has surrounded himself with sycophants, and Starmer has his own problems, without assuming the poisoned chalice that Boris holds by default.

----------


## Norton

> People can be fooled for a while, but not forever.


Us merkins have a quote about this.  :Smile: 

“You can fool some of the people all of the time, and all of the people some of the time, but you can not fool all of the people all of the time.”


― Abraham Lincoln

----------


## Troy

> My question would be, who do you want to see running the country? Johnson, Starmer, Truss, Sunak or the media?
> 
> Boris has surrounded himself with sycophants, and Starmer has his own problems, without assuming the poisoned chalice that Boris holds by default.


The media got him in, and their brexit wish. Many have lost trust in their reporting and opinions.

----------


## Switch

> The media got him in, and their brexit wish. Many have lost trust in their reporting and opinions.


None of the above then?

----------


## Troy

^ Personally, I would like to see the Conservatives lose power. I think the idea of a low tax economy outside of the EU is a huge mistake, although the latter will be impossible to reverse in my lifetime.

Starmer is middle of the road Labour and would make a good leader but he is still carrying a lot of leftist baggage that needs to be removed. I think Liz Truss is the only Tory likely to sway the public from a disastrous election for the Tories.

----------


## Bonecollector

> ^ Personally, I would like to see the Conservatives lose power. I think the idea of a low tax economy outside of the EU is a huge mistake, although the latter will be impossible to reverse in my lifetime.
> 
> Starmer is middle of the road Labour and would make a good leader but he is still carrying a lot of leftist baggage that needs to be removed. I think Liz Truss is the only Tory likely to sway the public from a disastrous election for the Tories.


I like Starmer, great QC and would make a great statesman in my opinion. The only thing with Starmer and Labour, is they come with their own loons like Angela Rayner.

----------


## malmomike77

^ the only thing with labour is their policies are pie in the sky and don't stand up to economic or any other reality.

Madness though it is, i think Boris will stay in.

I'll throw this out there though, if he does go it wouldn't surprise me if Gove turned up again for a go.

----------


## Troy

Only J R-M would be a worse choice than Gove to lead the Tory party. They have both caused more damage than they're worth and both are probable less popular than Covid.

----------


## Switch

> ^ Personally, I would like to see the Conservatives lose power. I think the idea of a low tax economy outside of the EU is a huge mistake, although the latter will be impossible to reverse in my lifetime.
> 
> Starmer is middle of the road Labour and would make a good leader but he is still carrying a lot of leftist baggage that needs to be removed. I think Liz Truss is the only Tory likely to sway the public from a disastrous election for the Tories.


Do you think that’s why Starmer neglected every chance Jonson gave him, and there have been plenty?

----------


## malmomike77

> Only J R-M would be a worse choice than Gove to lead the Tory party. They have both caused more damage than they're worth and both are probable less popular than Covid.


I didn't say he was a good candidate but we know through his past actions he had a hankering for the PM post. 

The worrying thing for the Torys as has been mentioned is the paucity of any robust cerebral candidates, lately it all feels like cabinet are straight out of secondary school political debating classes, its no different in Labour or the other parties. The future ain't looking bright.

----------


## Shutree

> I'll throw this out there though, if he does go it wouldn't surprise me if Gove turned up again for a go.


Do you mind?

I was eating lunch when I read that and came over quite unwell. I'm not saying you're wrong, it's just that this thread is already fairly gloomy and some things are simply too vile to contemplate without being psychologically prepared and supported by at least two large cocktails.

Some names are best not mentioned. Like the Scottish play, we should speak only of the Scottish member.

( :Smile:  Smiley added because I worry that some people don't get flippancy.)

----------


## malmomike77

^ sorry about that Shu but i can't hide from the painful truth.

----------


## taxexile

Keir Starmer branded an ‘absolute hypocrite’ for drinking with staff during lockdown.





> Revelation comes a day after the Labour leader accused Boris Johnson of ‘lying through his teeth’ over his involvement in No 10 gatherings
> 
> By
> Harry Yorke,
>  WHITEHALL EDITOR
> 13 January 2022 • 8:57pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and on and on it goes.

will be interesting to see if the media mutt pack deal with this story with the same amount of self righteous zeal as they are doing with the boris party one.

the whole thing is madness.

700 days of lockdowns and politicians are being crucified for spending 25 minutes at work gatherings.

meanwhile a labour politician has been found to have trousered a quarter of a million quid donation from a chinese spy.

----------


## Seekingasylum

You silly old befuddled geriatric, BoJo was at a fucking party of 60 staff and sycophants getting falling down pissed in his own back garden whereas Starmer was in his office working with staff and necking a swiftie while doing so. 
You can smell the fear while Brexitories shit themselves as their train to nowhere hits the buffers and the engine driver slinks off into a well deserved oblivion.

Eat it up Tax, Truss the Shagger is next in the frame and she's an avowed Remainer.

Oh, and how many millions have the Brexitory sycophants, shills and cronies trousered from illegal Tory Covid contracts, you stupid whippet-fucking Northern tyke.

----------


## taxexile

oh jesus. it lives.

i though they put you out of your misery, disconnected the colostomy bag and turned your oxygen off months ago.

----------


## Backspin

> oh jesus. it lives.


Was wondering the same..

72 year old foreign man fell to death from Pattaya condo | Thaiger

----------


## malmomike77

> oh jesus. it lives.
> 
> i though they put you out of your misery, disconnected the colostomy bag and turned your oxygen off months ago.


He's enjoying the zephyrs whistling round his saggy ball sack, perched on his PVC chair as he sips MonteClare whistfully scrolling back 4 years to the email that gave hope he'd finally sold his Pattaya albatross and could move back to bangers.

----------


## Backspin

> He's enjoying the zephyrs whistling round his saggy ball sack, perched on his PVC chair as he sips MonteClare whistfully scrolling back 4 years to the email that gave hope he'd finally sold his Pattaya albatross and could move back to bangers.


He used to live in BKK too ? Haha

----------


## malmomike77

^ Indeed, he wanted to return there. Actually i feel for the chap, i'd feel more if he wasn't such a nasty curmudgeon who takes pleasure from others misfortune. There but by the grace of God go I

----------


## Joe 90

Party outside Downing st today..


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Norton

Let me see if I have this right. The only reason he doesn't get the boot is noone is qualified to replace him? Unbelievable lack of foresight innit.

----------


## panama hat

> oh jesus. it lives.


Better him than you, taxidriver . . . at least he writes well 



> i though they put you out of your misery, disconnected the colostomy bag and turned your oxygen off months ago.





> Actually i feel for the chap, i'd feel more if he wasn't such a nasty curmudgeon who takes pleasure from others misfortune. There but by the grace of God go I





> He's enjoying the zephyrs whistling round his saggy ball sack,





> 72 year old foreign man fell to death from Pattaya condo | Thaiger Haha



Amazingly unaware of your own idiocy. Tax, Backspit, Npt/strglshit/mike etc

Why not address the issue instead of hurling abuse in this thread





> *Boris Johnson news - live: PM launches ‘Operation Save Big Dog’ to keep his job as 70% of voters want him gone*
> 
> Boris Johnson launched “Operation Save Big Dog” to try and save his job on a day the Downing Street parties scandal continued to dominate Westminster.
> Mr Johnson is understood to be drawing up a list of officials who can offer their resignation after the publication of Sue Gray’s findings on the various gatherings at No10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...-b1992977.html

----------


## cyrille

^^It isnt true.

Others (notably Sunak) want him kept in place for the moment and suffer for the shitshow that is BREXIT exacerbated by COVID - the former problem is largely down to bojo so som num naa.

The problem is that if they wait too long then election chances are dented.

Its all about timing.

----------


## Seekingasylum

BoJo is a clown whose sociopathic, all consuming, vainglorious need to be loved by all who stupidly fall within his orbit of egocentricity is his greatest flaw, apart from pratfall buffoonery masking a sly deviousness, and incipient alcoholism, oh and his sexual addiction. He was never, ever suited for any post in national government and in all honesty he is a self-confessed dilettante with no capacity for hard work and tires easily when confronted with complex issues requiring the studious application of a serious mind. He is essentially dishonest. 

So how did the jackass become PM? That ridiculous birth was midwifed by the greatest lie in modern British political history perpetrated by a cynical loony masterminding a coup that hoodwinked a credulous and stupid electorate into believing that Britannia would regain its Empire once unshackled from the dastardly evil Dark Force that was the EU. But as with all bogus doctrines overblown with drivelling rhetoric they needed a champion and that was our old friend BoJo whose deceit, dishonesty and propensity for deception, self and otherwise, made him a natural fit. The stupid English love a loveable rogue and with BoJo they got one in spades.

The thing is, and this was spotted by Gove who spent a month with BoJo closeted together in that stupid Brexit battle bus as they peddled their lies up and down the country, BoJo is simply no good. He has no work ethic, he cannot manage anything more than an erection, he has no interest in society, he despises ordinary people and he doesn't believe the standards of social convention and accepted morality apply to him.

But in order to get this far he has had to surround himself with mediocrity and craven, talentless lickspittles whose only qualification for a cabinet post was their declared belief in the vacuous dogma of Brexit. They really are a collection of the tenth rate who would never have served in any government in living memory. 

The country is in a mess and in truth there is no prospect before an election of a government worth diddly.

At present, there is simply no-one in the Brexitory party worth a shit. 

Brokendownbrexitbritain is now the laughing stock of the developed world and its greatest jester and leading jackass is its PM who has appointed a cabinet from a cast of idiots performing a farce in the theatre of the absurd. 

Actually, it's quite fun but when the stagflation currently under way (I warned people two years ago this would happen) deepens further and disposable incomes are whittled away because of the Brexit induced economic losses then BoJo and his Brexitory party will be obliterated. 

But, really, are folk in Britain not ashamed they have elected this sack of irresponsible, lying shit?

----------


## malmomike77

> Others (notably Sunak) want him kept in place for the moment and suffer for the shitshow that is BREXIT exacerbated by COVID


really  :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

You seem to have reverted to your previous persona lately. Adding nothing and just being a dick.

----------


## malmomike77

^ And you think you comment carries any shred of reality you kin idiot, read what you typed again  :Smile:  every time you try to enter your opinion on anything political you come off as some 13 YO who's sucked up his parents socialist background hook line an sinker

----------


## malmomike77

I will say the Beeb has really got it in for Boris, and whilst he deserves all the shit he gets, the Beeb is supposed to be unbiased. Their reporting of the "Parties" has been anything but, If Boris survives this i think the Beeb is in for a really hard time with further calls for it to be de-funded and broken up.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Er, so, in what sense has the lying sack of drunken shit not broken his own government's rules in maintaining social distancing, etc ?

The entire fucking world is reporting the news that he's a total cvunt and unfit to lead even a fucking egg 'n spoon race, never mind the UK. Why should the BBC be any different. It's the fucking truth or are you so dimwitted you cannot see that?

----------


## malmomike77

^ i'm not denying any of it if you read what i said, its an observation on the way their reporting will come across to a Govt who its obvious have the knives out for the Corp.

----------


## Switch

“Actually, it's quite fun but when the stagflation currently under way (I warned people two years ago this would happen) deepens further and disposable incomes are whittled away because of the Brexit induced economic losses then BoJo and his Brexitory party will be obliterated.”

Happy to see you back again. Less so that you are still peddling lies. Parity with the dollar you said. Please check the exchange rates.

As I said earlier in this conversation. Boris has surrounded himself with sycophants and even the favourites to replace him are inexperienced lightweights. The bloody awful Labour Party is headless and in no position to run for a bus, much less a growing economy.

The BBC is better equipped to run the country, but they cannot stick to their remit for even handedness. Kuessenberg listed Johnson’s failings but came up short of the truth with her denouement, which failed to expose any real weaknesses.

There you have it. No conservative wants the job, Starmer has failed to oppose the government leadership, despite being gifted plenty of opportunity to do so, and the media are left playing games.

The CS must be wondering what comes next.
Apart from your dragging up blatant lies, welcome back.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> Er, so, in what sense has the lying sack of drunken shit not broken his own government's rules in maintaining social distancing, etc ?


oh do stop it.  when the police were out in force in 2020 arresting people for breaking social distancing rules the press and the public were quick to vilify them for overkill.  there is not one person in the country who has not broken those rules.  how could you even buy a loaf of bread without coming into close contact with other shoppers...... and as for the nonsense about "my mum was dying in hospital alone whilst boris was boozing" , gimme a break. is the whole country expected to go into mourning for every death. life is unfair, thats how it is and the unfairness affects some more than others, thats what unfair is. 

for all boriss faults,  faults that have been so obvious for years and faults that both conservative mps and the electrate knew when they chose him,  his record of advancing his party is second to none. 

he managed to become mayor of london twice, no mean feat in a city about as un tory as you can get,  he then won the eu referendum, thus accumulating the electoral momentum to lead his party when teresa may failed, then he won a commanding majority at the general election on the mandate that he would get brexit done and despatch corbyn and his marxist cohorts to the dustbin. 

no one else could have done that.

gratitude is not a strong emotion in politics, and the polls are bad now, but tory mps should recognise that such skills are not easily replicated. 

the leading contenders if boris falls, sunak, truss and gove, are all decent enough politicians, but none of them has shown anything like boriss reach. he has come close to political death before  when  gove stabbed him in the back after the referendum and when he failed as foreign secretary.

he has also come close to actual death  when he got the covid in the early days of the plague. but he seems to have a way of surviving phoenix like, these skills deserve respect from the party he leads. 

if they try to kick him out, they will create a split for no benefit whatsoever, possibly provoking the third general election in five years ...  no thanks. who stands to benefit from kicking him out. 

lord adonis, a gargoyle like remainer whose frankness is so helpful to the other side, said this week if boris goes, brexit goes. 

and that is the idea. that is the constant motivation of a minority of unreconciled tory mps and a majority of the great and the good in the civil service, (who should, as servants of the state be working for the state, but frequently work to their own agenda thereby gumming up the process of putting into practice government policy) academia, the law, and of course that perpetual fly in the ointment, the fucking bbc, which is carefully managing this current story for the political effect it has always wanted.

boris is a flawed character, just like the rest of us, and if he is destroyed by the hand wringing mob who conveniently hide their imperfections behind a facade of virtue signalling hypocrisy, then it will be a sad day indeed.

his so called crimes, his schoolboy attempts at contrition and his cartoonish persona are certainly not hanging offences, and certainly not of a magnitude to remove him from office.

----------


## cyrille

> Er, so, in what sense has the lying sack of drunken shit not broken his own government's rules in maintaining social distancing, etc ?
> 
> The entire fucking world is reporting the news that he's a total cvunt and unfit to lead even a fucking egg 'n spoon race, never mind the UK. Why should the BBC be any different. It's the fucking truth or are you so dimwitted you cannot see that?


It’s so easy to reply ‘it was just a few drinks’.

That response completely ignores the context of the time, but it’s an easy troll.

----------


## malmomike77

> if they try to kick him out, they will create a split for no benefit whatsoever, possibly provoking the third general election in five years ... no thanks. who stands to benefit from kicking him out.


One thing i'm waiting for given the pressure Boris is under is when Cummings is going to release the real stuff on Boris he walked out with, if he really wants to damage Boris, now would seem to be the time.

----------


## taxexile

cyrille




> That response completely ignores the context of the time,


go on then ..... what exactly was " the context of the time"?

that because poor old fred was struggling for breath in hospital the whole country should be putting on sackcloth and ashes, flagellating themselves with thorns and gnashing their teeth.

----------


## cyrille

It is utterly ridiculous to suggest that the BBC’s reporting of this grim farce might help hasten the BBC’s break up.

How did Farage’s ‘Union Jack  News’ work out? 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Thank you for your civility but really, you do trip out some absolute drivel. 

BoJo and his Brexitory party won a majority on the the basis of several lies: that Brexit was necessary and a benefit, that he could deliver this benefit and that he would make Britain great again by ruling the waves with his new economic deal that would yield a harvest of wealth for all.

The economy has contracted, the export processed food industry has been decimated, the beef cow farming industry is threatened with extinction, the fishing industry is in a state of near collapse, inflation is running at 6%, food, fuel and energy costs are increasing across the board, the loss of unfettered trade with 450 million consumers 22 miles distant from the British border has incurred losses so far of over £40 billions in trade and these losses are set to increase as over a million SMEs struggle to overcome the burden of UK imposed trade barriers, N.I. has reverted to a conflict zone because BoJo signed up to a deal that he now says he didn't understand and wants to dismantle, and the £ remains devalued by 10% + against a basket of currencies.

My forecast of £ parity with the USD was predicated on a Brexit without a negotiated deal, a forecast shared with most economic pundits. Even though a deal was agreed subsequent reneging by the Brexitories has led to its continued devaluation compared to pre-2016 values. 

However, my forecast that post Brexit the UK would enter into a period of stagflation in which disposable incomes would be reduced by inflation, an erosion exacerbated by increased taxation, imposed to fund public expenditure compensating for reduced revenues and the cost of servicing a higher national debt, and the increased tightening of wage controls has proved stunningly accurate. 

The economic plight will only worsen but unlike difficult times of yore, the UK now has a drunken jackass for a leader.

The rest of your post suggests you have returned to your practice of daytime drinking.

----------


## Joe 90

There's a lot of negativity from our non UK residents on here.
Boris is doing a decent enough job under difficult ,unprecedented circumstances.
Although he's not everyone's cup of tea,there's no suitable replacement candidate. 
If only Nigel Farage was in the running :UK:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Quite amusing though that there are those who actually think lying to the public and the House of Commons is simply a common trait in the human condition and as such no bar to public office.

The suggestion that the election of BoJo as mayor of London, notwithstanding the now known facts he actually had no hand in its affairs but delegated all responsibilities to his underlings and in his free time spent £120,000 of public money in the pursuit of an illicit sexual dalliance with his American slapper, is some sort of ringing endorsement of his future competence as national leader is quite amusing on so many levels but in the context of current events I rather think its exponents, here and elsewhere, probably still think Elvis is living on the Moon.

The belief that Sunak, Truss and Gove are " decent enough politicians " is merely more evidence that insanity comes in many forms.

Truss is a known shagger and piss artist who in her brief career has been a Labourite, Libdemmer and now a rightwing proto-nazi Brexiteer even though in 2016 she made an emotional plea for the sake of children that Britain should never leave the EU. Gove is a wordsmith who cannot relate to anyone normal and was declared by Cameron, his best mate, to be possibly clinically certifiable as insane. And Dishy Rishi " An extra poppadom for me " Sunak is nowt but a precocious boy man fawning over his masters as they present themselves but is now firmly under the control of his permanent secretary.

Next thing they'll be rooting for Raab C Brexit again, the man who negotiated Brexit on behalf of May who was so fucking ignorant he didn't know 3 million lorries travelled through Dover every fucking year to the EU.

Or, heaven forfend, that streak of paralysed piss, Mogg the Fogg, could put himself forward, the man so fucking inept and divorced from reality he was shut up by Cummings in the first week of the election campaign. 

Quite simply, there is no-one in the current Brexitory government fit to be there.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Let me see if I have this right. The only reason he doesn't get the boot is noone is qualified to replace him? Unbelievable lack of foresight innit.


My dear Norton, Brexit destroyed British politics and we are now left with a pantomime in which there are no leading protagonists, only clowns, buffoons and hapless pratfall merchants acting as shills for private hedge fund carpetbaggers looking to make a killing. 

We are firmly in The Age of The Stupid and the credulous, ignorant and dull-witted English are in the majority. 

The only thing that will rouse them from their torpor of imbecility is the certainty that they will become poorer the longer BoJo and Brexiteers reign.

----------


## taxexile

> The economy has contracted .....


 .........worldwide.

and actually, at the moment the uk economy is in better shape than most.


although it certainly looked lousy in mid-2020, when the uk seemed to be suffering the worst economic contraction of any of the major western economies, even as it was recording (or seemed to be recording) one of the worst tolls of excess deaths from covid  (another of the illusions  of the way data was misused as we now know)

the uk downturn looked to be an outlier  because of the  way that the ons measured the public sector output, same as the french data office, which made france look a lot worse than it was.

The uks coiled-spring recovery (and the french recovery) was the flip-side of this misuse of statistics. the british economy has grown 8pc over the last year, more or less as predicted.

output in november was 0.7pc higher than before the pandemic. omicron will take a bit back in december, but the response of the government, vindicated by booster vaccination and widespread immunity from past t cell memory, ensures that any economic hiccup will not seriously hold back recovery.  

you also might want to have a look at how the "recovery" is progressing in germany.





> the export processed food industry has been decimated


more nonsense......

cry me a river. now we brits  can have the world class cold water fish and seafood that previously was sent abroad. the wet markets here are heaving with seafood these days. i live inland and can order and have fresh produce delivered to my home within 4 hours of it being landed on the east coast, thanks to the entrepreneurship and excellent delivery services that have sprung up during the pandemic.




> inflation is running at 6%,


worldwide. this is not peculiar to the uk.




> However, my forecast that post Brexit bla bla bla bla bla has proved stunningly accurate.




still relying on the old crystal ball i see.

are you still in pattaya, er sorry jomtien, or did you manage to make it back to cholmondeley salterton?

happy new year btw.

----------


## panama hat

> now we brits can have the world class cold water fish and seafood that previously was sent abroad. the wet markets here are heaving with seafood these days. i live inland and can order and have fresh produce delivered to my home within 4 hours of it being landed on the east coast, thanks to the entrepreneurship and excellent delivery services that have sprung up during the pandemic.


There you go . . . probably just hyperbole, but enjoy eating that wonderful fish that was previously kept from you, delivered by the newly uneomployed.

Well done you . . . now go join chico in the "The UK is booming" train.

----------


## Joe 90

House prices have risen, second hand car prices have risen.
Jobs are in abundance. 
The futures bright for Brexit Britain. 
With Boris at the helm it can only get better.

One things for sure, no one in their right mind would vote Labour in again.

People have to get past this media party witch hunt and look at the bigger picture.

----------


## panama hat

> House prices have risen,


This is positive for  . . . whom?





> second hand car prices have risen.


Supply issues, beneficial for . . .  whom?





> The futures bright for Brexit Britain.


Except that it isn't, aside from Taxidriver getting more fish.  Where are all these new partnerships with countries?  Where is the trade wealth and infrastructure investment coming from?

Nah, this thing has been screwed up badly

----------


## Joe 90

My teenage children found it difficult to secure part time employment before Brexit and lockdown. 
Now they have an abundance of choices and can cherry pick.

----------


## baldrick

> you stupid whippet-fucking Northern tyke





> oh jesus. it lives


Shakespeare ?

----------


## Norton

> My dear Norton, Brexit destroyed British politics and we are now left with a pantomime in which there are no leading protagonists, only clowns, buffoons and hapless pratfall merchants acting as shills for private hedge fund carpetbaggers looking to make a killing. 
> 
> We are firmly in The Age of The Stupid and the credulous, ignorant and dull-witted English are in the majority. 
> 
> The only thing that will rouse them from their torpor of imbecility is the certainty that they will become poorer the longer BoJo and Brexiteers reign.


As you know I am not a Brit but do enjoy your politics and debate here in the Doors. 
You folks have Boris and we had Trump. From my viewpoint both are acknowledged as, and extremely politically effective, clowns. 

As an outsider, the whole brexit thing makes no sense. Leaving a perfectly functioning trade organization to go it alone seems, to put it mildly, not in the best interests of the UK. Only thing I can think of is must be some sort of Brit pride underlying the reason brexit passed.

----------


## baldrick

> Only thing I can think of is must be some sort of Brit pride underlying the reason brexit passed.


or the same reason trump was voted in - racism

----------


## panama hat

> My teenage children found it difficult to secure part time employment before Brexit and lockdown.
> Now they have an abundance of choices and can cherry pick.


You are looking at it from such a micr-perspective, Chitty . . . and that's good for you.  The bigger picture doesn't mirror your personal issues, though.

You said house prices are soaring - how does this benefit you?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Expecting the lumpen stupid and merely ignorant English to comprehend the scale of this chaotic BoJo government's abysmal performance in grappling with the disaster that was Brexit is of course impossible, they are quite simply too dumb, but the real issue that I find intriguing is just why the seemingly intelligent continue to manifest a similar obduracy in accepting the truth that both Brexit and BoJo are terrible mistakes. Not pointing any fingers but really, one had always assumed that in order to qualify and practise, say, as a dentist folk had to be seized of a modicum of intelligence but apparently not, it seems. Ah well.

According to the Office for Budgetary Responsibility, the independent body responsible for assessing and reporting government spend and the economy's performance, the UK has suffered a contraction of the economy caused by the trade barriers erected by the UK with the EU and the impact upon GDP is on course to stick to a loss of 4% for the foreseeable future.

Most so-called free trade deals so far negotiated with global partners have merely replicated what Britain already had when it was a member of the EU. The one exception is the Australia deal which has seen BoJo the Clown and the nympho dumbbell Truss exposing British beef markets, rearing quality produce, to the competition of cheap trash meat raised on scrubland farms the size of Israel. But the overall impact on British GDP will be negligible.

The much vaunted dream that the UK will replace its lost trade with the EU, around £60 billions annually, by selling golden unicorns to the US has totally fizzled out and even if a deal was struck the impact would be such that existing trade would only be bolstered by 1% and insufficient to compensate for the loss of EU trade.

Before Brexit 70% of the UK's fishery catch was exported to the EU, a statistic that was explained by the following: the Brits don't like fish and prefer meat but the Continentals love it and lap it up _AT A PRICE MUCH HIGHER THAN IT WOULD FETCH IN THE_ _UK._ Since Brexit and the fuckwittery of the barriers raised by BoJo those unfettered markets are now no longer available to the trawler men who are now dumping the catch on domestic markets at a loss or simply destroying it. 

The sheer cost of BoJo's customs barriers has curtailed thousands of SMEs from exporting to their customers in the EU who are now no longer prepared to pay the premium that comes with that bureaucracy and are changing their supply chains to those intra EU.

The effect of ending free movement of labour needs no elaboration on my par t- even the thickest Brexiteer and BoJo apologist knows that whole industries, from transport to agriculture, from food processing to tourism, have been fucked over mightily by this madness.

The upshot of all this is profit losses, higher costs and the return of inflation which will inevitably lead to higher interest rates provoking demands for higher wages leading to more inflation raising costs and eroding profits.

It's a car accident happening in slow motion Tax and the man at the wheel is a drunken, lazy dilettante incapable of organising anything more than the alignment of his cock and nut sack  in his pants.

----------


## panama hat

Excellent facts and figures presented . . . now expect the usual soap-dodgers to counter by talking about age-related death, jumping off balconies, a scrotum etc... 

Ah, Brexit . . . 



> lumpen stupid

----------


## taxexile

as usual, just meaningless location and alcohol based insults instead of facts from the socialist remainers who wont give up.

so i am sorry to report that in spite of what you fact seekers might read or hear from the guardian or the bbc, the uk is doing quite well at the moment, better than france or germany actually, and the long game that is brexit is playing out as predicted. 

the expected hardships are being dealt with, there will of course be hiccoughs, but over time they will go away, and as the eu slowly descends into acrimony amongst its 27 member states, the uk will gradually rise, phoenix like, from the ashes of both the pandemic and the shock of brexit. in fact the pandemic is just about over here in the uk. everything is open and british blood is teeming with the t cells and antibodies that boriss vaccination roll out have blessed us with. my 4th jab is due in a couple of weeks. whilst restaurants and nightclubs in munich, malmo and marseilles are shut, those in manchester are heaving, and for those who want a pint, well, the pubs are open. try getting a pint in pattaya or phuket at the moment.


meanwhile, there are none of the predicted food shortages, the supermarket shelves are groaning with produce, full employment beckons and foreign investment is higher than ever, and apart from mask wearing, it seems that life is just about back to normal gain. hopefully it will stay like that. 

all thats needed now is a reversal of boris's suicidal drive for carbon neutrality.

p.s. it will be interesting to see how the eu, (and especially the eus big cheese, germany, who stand to lose a lot), deal with the economic threat to lithuania from the chinese over its relationship with taiwan.






> organising anything more than the alignment of his cock and nut sack in his pants.


always a most satisfying manoeuvre, especially for us well endowed northerners.

----------


## malmomike77

> The effect of ending free movement of labour needs no elaboration on my par t- even the thickest Brexiteer and BoJo apologist knows that whole industries, from transport to agriculture, from food processing to tourism, have been fucked over mightily by this madness.


will need to up their game and pay proper wages as opposed to paying the bare minimum and leaving the UK Govt to subsidise a barely sustainable income with Tax Credits and handouts, all the while the company execs are paying themselves ever higher wages and bonuses on the back of profits in part driven by low cost of sales (wages) - perhaps this is why the CBI are whinging, the low wage party is over and these cvnts will have to actually work for their bonuses.

----------


## Troy

Dream on tax...

...It's only fitting that Boris is at the helm now the majority have realised just how big a mistake Brexit was.

The UK keep fooling themselves about Covid, money is more important than people.

Much prefer to be in Munich next week than any city in the UK..

----------


## Seekingasylum

> will need to up their game and pay proper wages as opposed to paying the bare minimum and leaving the UK Govt to subsidise a barely sustainable income with Tax Credits and handouts, all the while the company execs are paying themselves ever higher wages and bonuses on the back of profits in part driven by low cost of sales (wages) - perhaps this is why the CBI are whinging, the low wage party is over and these cvnts will have to actually work for their bonuses.


It was always a myth that the EU workers, around 2 million economically active, somehow magically depressed the wage levels for the remaining 31 million in UK employment.

The thing is, there is now a labour shortage and in order to induce bone idle indigenous English to work hard and get their pinkies dirty, it will require unfeasibly large inducements that will ultimately undermine competitiveness. 

The solution is, I believe, the Home Office will widen the scheme for the importation of migrant labour to include many more from India, Asia and Wales.

Brexit is such a success. 

As I said, inflation is now unleashed and with the continuing weak £, still 10 -15% less than the $ and Euro at pre-Brexit referendum levels, and the baht of course, interest rates are heading north. The stock markets will not like that. 60% of food and energy is imported and that humongous gross govt debt now at 103% of GDP will need servicing. The stagflation spiral is building vermore. Just wait until those taxes bite harder in April onwards, and folk who bought into their huge mortgage deals now coming out of the fixed rates will have to face another 1.5% increase with every prospect it will climb further. That property market is certainly facing squeaky buttock time particularly when 60% of the average national wage earners simply cannot afford the multipliers necessary to buy a a shitty little terraced bothy in some squalid Yorkshire mining town.

In the end, it's always the same, folk stop spending, consumer demand withers, production slows, jobs are lost, unemployment rises, personal debt rises to critical levels, tax revenues fall, prices rise even more, productivity weakens and competitiveness globally falls away.

The future.

Eat it up Brexiteers.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> so i am sorry to report that in spite of what you fact seekers might read or hear from the guardian or the bbc, the uk is doing quite well at the moment, better than france or germany actually, and the long game that is brexit is playing out as predicted. 
> 
> the expected hardships are being dealt with, there will of course be hiccoughs, but over time they will go away, and as the eu slowly descends into acrimony amongst its 27 member states, the uk will gradually rise, phoenix like, from the ashes of both the pandemic and the shock of brexit. 
> 
> .


Clearly, no-one has actually told the poor chap that many of the barriers imposed by the Brexitory party were in fact deferred until the beginning of this year and several have been delayed yet again because the English are unable to organise them properly and have yet to prepare the lumpen lower end and the merely stupid for the impact upon their incomes.

Oh, before I forget Tax, what is it that BoJo is now going to sell to the world he couldn't before Brexit?

And so far all we have had is the extensive catalogue of demerits spawned by Brexit, what have been the material and tangible benefits to losing unfettered trade and free movement, Tax?

----------


## taxexile

> Much prefer to be in Munich next week than any city in the UK..


i have  friends in munich, they have the condo next to ours in hua hin, i speak with them regularly and they tell me that life in munich at the moment is full of restrictions. empty streets, closed businesses and  like everywhere else there is high inflation and the german car industry is on its knees thanks to both  chip shortages and labour shortages.  they have all gone back to poland and turkey!  

most of todays problems are nothing to do with brexit, but all to do with the pandemic.





> will need to up their game and pay proper wages as opposed to paying the bare minimum and leaving the UK Govt to subsidise a barely sustainable income with Tax Credits and handouts, all the while the company execs are paying themselves ever higher wages and bonuses on the back of profits in part driven by low cost of sales (wages) - perhaps this is why the CBI are whinging, the low wage party is over and these cvnts will have to actually work for their bonuses


exactly. brexit was never going to be a seamless transition.  acceptance and adjustment takes time.






> squalid Yorkshire mining town.


enough already! 

no wonder you are angry, you are languishing chided, wrong footed, beaten, confined, watched and controlled in an unsaleable and depreciating asset in the sweaty stained gusset of a corrupt sleazy whore infested military dictatorship , yet all the while hurling abuse, bile and castigation at those brighter ones who had the foresight, naus and confidence to back a winner.  

antibody rich, free and grateful to our leader for choosing the right path, we do feel your pain, we honestly do, as our investments grow and our horizons broaden.  your hong kong purchasers no doubt saw sense, decided against purchasing a pattaya bolt hole and took advantage of boris's generous invitation and uk visa offer, exchanged their hk dollars for £ instead of the worthless baht  and are probably by now nicely ensconced in a hampshire cottage sitting in front of a crackling log fire with a range rover in the driveway and thanking their lucky stars covid struck and they changed their minds in time.

so near were you to your goal, and yet .... and yet ............. so far away.

how galling it must be. hence the anger of course.  

so tootle pip old chap, just about to settle down with the sunday papers, a g and t, and snack on some lovely salty pork scratchings.

squalid yorkshire mining towns, where have you been ? that was 30 years ago. its all green fields, sculpture parks, artisan coffee houses and sourdough loaves now.

----------


## malmomike77

> no wonder you are angry,


Permanently so it seems, still if it keeps him going.

----------


## Switch

> Excellent facts and figures presented . . . now expect the usual soap-dodgers to counter by talking about age-related death, jumping off balconies, a scrotum etc... 
> 
> Ah, Brexit . . .


That’s right. We only have to fear the sweeping generalisations about the ‘English’, when he knows full well that the BR in Brexit refers to the Scots, the Welsh and the Northern Irish.
Such histrionics devalues his input as an outspoken remainer who has returned from a sojourn to regale us with his hatred of the country that employed him, and now pays his pension.

As he has been informed previously, such hatred and vitriol has no bearing on the outcome of anything. Perhaps he’s waiting for a Labour government to reverse Brexit?
Happy to see nothing has changed while you were away SA.  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

^ Except brexit doesn't really apply to NI ...they were thrown under a bus by Boris...remember.

----------


## VocalNeal

Boris has written at least 10 books. Looking back I have to wonder if recent US presidents even know what a book is.

----------


## Norton

> Looking back


Not too far back.

----------


## VocalNeal

^ The exception that proves the rule?

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## DrWilly

> the uk will gradually rise, phoenix like, from the ashes of both the pandemic and the shock of brexit.



You is havin a larf.

----------


## Backspin

Nice to see the Britain's finest debating society back in session.  ::chitown::

----------


## Troy

> Not too far back.


Not even that far ...Biden's Autobiography has been published as well as other books...Trump used ghostwriter and has  several books as well as the hundreds written about him.

----------


## cyrille

> Not even that far ...Biden's Autobiography has been published as well as other books...Trump used ghostwriter and has  several books as well as the hundreds written about him.


And BoJos are written by a committee.

----------


## Bonecollector

> Thank you for your civility but really, you do trip out some absolute drivel. 
> 
> BoJo and his Brexitory party won a majority on the the basis of several lies: that Brexit was necessary and a benefit, that he could deliver this benefit and that he would make Britain great again by ruling the waves with his new economic deal that would yield a harvest of wealth for all.
> 
> The economy has contracted, the export processed food industry has been decimated, the beef cow farming industry is threatened with extinction, the fishing industry is in a state of near collapse, inflation is running at 6%, food, fuel and energy costs are increasing across the board, the loss of unfettered trade with 450 million consumers 22 miles distant from the British border has incurred losses so far of over £40 billions in trade and these losses are set to increase as over a million SMEs struggle to overcome the burden of UK imposed trade barriers, N.I. has reverted to a conflict zone because BoJo signed up to a deal that he now says he didn't understand and wants to dismantle, and the £ remains devalued by 10% + against a basket of currencies.
> 
> My forecast of £ parity with the USD was predicated on a Brexit without a negotiated deal, a forecast shared with most economic pundits. Even though a deal was agreed subsequent reneging by the Brexitories has led to its continued devaluation compared to pre-2016 values. 
> 
> However, my forecast that post Brexit the UK would enter into a period of stagflation in which disposable incomes would be reduced by inflation, an erosion exacerbated by increased taxation, imposed to fund public expenditure compensating for reduced revenues and the cost of servicing a higher national debt, and the increased tightening of wage controls has proved stunningly accurate. 
> ...


Try and move forward without being so single track minded.

----------


## malmomike77

> Try and move forward without being so single track minded.


he can't, can't accept you cannot change the democratic decision and he's permanently stuck in what he sees as the heydays of Blairs reign.

----------


## panama hat

> as usual, just meaningless location and alcohol based insults instead of facts






> you are angry, you are languishing chided, wrong footed, beaten, confined, watched and controlled in an unsaleable and depreciating asset in the sweaty stained gusset of a corrupt sleazy whore infested military dictatorship





> i though they put you out of your misery, disconnected the colostomy bag and turned your oxygen off months ago.





> flagellating themselves with thorns


Ahem . . .

----------


## Seekingasylum

It really is quite pitiful how the stupid and prejudiced ignorant continue to delude themselves that Brexited Britain is somehow a success whereas they claim everywhere else is practically a failed state.

The Brexitory government ( an oxymoron, I know, but let's roll with it ) has pumped so much cash into the system that is already under threat from rapidly rising inflation ( now 6%) and declining productivity, and facing the highest levels of taxation in living memory, that it is now a given that public expenditure will be radically reduced. The inevitable consequence of this will be the expansion of the Brexitory policy of selling the state's services to its hedge fund cliques, no doubt to include the NHS and the roads which will be made subject to tolls nationwide.

The irony of course is that domestic businesses will be trashed as their EU markets wither on vine and they are overwhelmed by cheap imports distributed by shills for foreign predators -  remember it was BoJo who cried " fuck business " when he was reminded of the Brexit losses to be incurred by thousands of SMEs, the fishing industry, the food processing industry, agriculture and the impact of labour shortages on the leisure and tourist sectors.

The world is in a state of flux with the Chinese facing the consequences of its development and commie infrastructure, and Russian thuggery threatens the West. 

And as this unfolds the UK is led by the worst organised, most incompetent and corrupted government in modern times championed by a drunken, licentious, reckless and irresponsible sot totally out of his depth and surrounded by intellectual pygmies.

I see interest rates will be rising again quite shortly but the stupid are ignoring this worrying trend in preference to rehearsing their mantra that the state subsidised property boom will save them all.

Honestly, you simply couldn't write it, could you. A drunken slob quaffing wine with his wife with over 60 staff celebrating a mate's departure and the stupid cvunt actually thinks anyone is going to believe he thought it was a work meeting. Well, I suppose he's right in a way, poor old Tax seems to have swallowed it but then, he would, the poor old chap.

Ah well, what do you expect.......eh?

----------


## taxexile

brexit brexit brexit. give it a rest. 




> quaffing wine with his wife with over 60 staff


whilst over at sir kneel-a-lots place ...


We did nothing wrong, says Sir Keir Starmer as he refuses to apologise over lockdown beer photo




> Sir Keir Starmer has refused to apologise over a picture of him having drinks with Labour staff in May 2021, as he insisted: "We did nothing wrong."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, indoor mixing between different households was prohibited except in work scenarios.
> 
> Nadhim Zahawi, the Education Secretary, was among senior Conservatives who called for Sir Keir to apologise in light of his own criticisms of Mr Johnson.
> 
> ...






> I see interest rates will be rising again quite shortly


and that's excellent news for the sensible, sober and sound amongst us that have wisely put savings above conspicuous consumption in their list of lifes priorities.  interest rises? 

yes please, bring it on.

----------


## Switch

> It really is quite pitiful how the stupid and prejudiced ignorant continue to delude themselves that Brexited Britain is somehow a success whereas they claim everywhere else is practically a failed state.
> 
> The Brexitory government ( an oxymoron, I know, but let's roll with it ) has pumped so much cash into the system that is already under threat from rapidly rising inflation ( now 6%) and declining productivity, and facing the highest levels of taxation in living memory, that it is now a given that public expenditure will be radically reduced. The inevitable consequence of this will be the expansion of the Brexitory policy of selling the state's services to its hedge fund cliques, no doubt to include the NHS and the roads which will be made subject to tolls nationwide.
> 
> The irony of course is that domestic businesses will be trashed as their EU markets wither on vine and they are overwhelmed by cheap imports distributed by shills for foreign predators -  remember it was BoJo who cried " fuck business " when he was reminded of the Brexit losses to be incurred by thousands of SMEs, the fishing industry, the food processing industry, agriculture and the impact of labour shortages on the leisure and tourist sectors.
> 
> The world is in a state of flux with the Chinese facing the consequences of its development and commie infrastructure, and Russian thuggery threatens the West. 
> 
> And as this unfolds the UK is led by the worst organised, most incompetent and corrupted government in modern times championed by a drunken, licentious, reckless and irresponsible sot totally out of his depth and surrounded by intellectual pygmies.
> ...


A polemic filled tirade, full of assumptions and supposition, delivered by a man who hates the English (but everyone else is fine). Not a fact in sight anywhere, other than the repetition of his hatred for the country that spawned his rise to infamy.
All this vitriol delivered by a bloke who was denied an import licence for his wingman because he deemed too expensive.
You dislike the government that employed you as a pencil sharpener, In order for you to be enabled as a series of traffic cones to steer government away from capital gains and productivity. Those who succeeded you are still doing it.
Such bile deserves better, according to you. They don’t hate you SA, they pity you. Personally I find it amusing that you continue to use your command of the language to try repetitively and pile more hurt on them so ineffectively.

Others seem to think of you as a champion. Some of us are not so blinded by a dim bulb with an axe to grind.  :Smile:

----------


## Backspin

Funny how Queer Starmer looks like Richard spencer

----------


## Bonecollector

> A polemic filled tirade, full of assumptions and supposition, delivered by a man who hates the English (but everyone else is fine). Not a fact in sight anywhere, other than the repetition of his hatred for the country that spawned his rise to infamy.
> All this vitriol delivered by a bloke who was denied an import licence for his wingman because he deemed too expensive.
> You dislike the government that employed you as a pencil sharpener, In order for you to be enabled as a series of traffic cones to steer government away from capital gains and productivity. Those who succeeded you are still doing it.
> Such bile deserves better, according to you. They don’t hate you SA, they pity you. Personally I find it amusing that you continue to use your command of the language to try repetitively and pile more hurt on them so ineffectively.
> 
> Others seem to think of you as a champion. Some of us are not so blinded by a dim bulb with an axe to grind.


Hear hear

----------


## Troy

Has he resigned yet? That would scare a few...

...what's this about the military taking over the Channel patrols? They have to follow the same rules. I guess it just means Priti Patel has worked out she's screwed up.

This government makes our Test team look good...

----------


## Seekingasylum

The desperation within the fat BoJo's circus ring is rising to ever more febrile levels, indeed. To think that a minister of state has been briefed to actually complain on national television that the Leader of the Opposition has breached BoJo's covid regulations by holding a meeting within his constituency office with his wife where he drank from a bottle of beer, a scene captured by the gutter press and recycled by a Tory shill rag.  In his dementia he claims this meeting is analogous with BoJo's drunken soiree held in the back garden of 10 Downing Street for a departing colleague in which over 60 staff and guests, from the 100 or so actually invited, attended for many hours engaged in ribald drunkenness as evidenced by the many bottles and broken glasses discovered the next day in the grounds and flower beds. And the fat drunken sot of a PM had the effrontery to lie to all and sundry  that he thought he was attending a business function.

Of course it was a party and one that he permitted despite having been warned that it breached his covid rule regime which for other mere mortals prevented them from attending loved ones' funerals and even their death beds.

Yet this creep still garners support. Clearly, the sclerotic rightwing Tory demographic, encompassing the stupid, the ignorant and the merely addled, so ably represented by several members of this forum, have no scruples worth a toss.

Poor old Tax, his champion has turned into a dead duck that is now to be hung round the neck of his party.

----------


## Troy

^ His approval rating is down to 23% and 2/3 of voters think he should resign. 

More brexit regulations have been in since the start of the year, that's more paperwork, something that Gove & Johnson said there'd be less of. 

Who needs experts, eh...

----------


## Seekingasylum

Only the stupid believed the Brexiteer rhetoric, we more intelligent knew that ending unfettered trade amounting to 13% of GDP with 450 million consumers in 27 neighbouring states sharing a land mass a mere 22 miles distant from UK borders would mean a reduction in commerce and a loss to GDP which could not be recovered from trade elsewhere. 

The spiralling inflation and increased costs of imported fuel, energy and food driving every greater wage demands exacerbated by the labour shortage is the key to the future. If the Brexitory party remains then expect the end of the NHS.

But that great big steaming pile of shite of a question remains: what is it that the Brexiteer BoJo hopes to sell to the world that he couldn't before Brexit?

Other than the NHS, oh, and British roads.............

----------


## taxexile

seeking asylum



> BoJo's drunken soiree held in the back garden of 10 Downing Street for a departing colleague in which over 60 staff and guests, from the 100 or so actually invited, attended for many hours engaged in ribald drunkenness as evidenced by the many bottles and broken glasses discovered the next day in the grounds and flower beds. And the fat drunken sot of a PM had the effrontery to lie to all and sundry that he thought he was attending a business function.


in their desperation to besmirch teflon boris is that all they have got? ......   a late afternoon knees-ups in the back yard behind the office. 


hardly hanging offences, yet endlessly spun by the bbc, the guardian and a  retired ex whitehall paper shuffler as the worst scandal in living memory, dragging out the disgruntled tory backbenchers they usually despise and slavering over their soundbites as if they were the word of god.

the big stories of the week are the russian movements on ukraine and labour mp barry gardiner trousering half a mill from the chinkies, yet those stories have all but disappeared from view.

----------


## Joe 90

> attended for many hours engaged in ribald drunkenness as evidenced by the many bottles and broken glasses discovered the next day in the grounds and flower beds.


 :smiley laughing: 

Next you'll be telling us there was a swingers party in the Tower of London dungeons.  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> seeking asylum
> 
> 
> in their desperation to besmirch teflon boris is that all they have got? ......   a late afternoon knees-ups in the back yard behind the office.


Err, no, Tax, there is more, much more.

He is a liar, a congenital liar who consistently places himself above the law and thinks ordinary common or garden morality is beneath him.

He misappropriated £120,000 from the London budget and gave it to his American slut in order to further their illicit sexual dalliances and in seeking to ingratiate himself further he supported her application to remain on what we now know to be entirely spurious grounds - the slapper is pretty much bankrupt, her company wound up after zero trading and she is now a leading light in the US's QAnon/ Anti-Vax campaigns on behalf of the American fuckwit community.

He has further breached the ministerial codes in receiving numerous gifts from donors who have obtained political and economic advantages from these not insignificant considerations.

He has facilitated illegal public contracts for the benefit of cronies, political and otherwise, who have reaped vast profits corruptly at the expense of taxpayers.

And all of this has yet to be made the subject of any meaningful investigation, an omission facilitated by his cronies whose sycophancy in return for favours has protected him from due process that would have seen most of us in gaol on conviction of corruption.

The man is a chancer, a bounder and a crook and there it is.

You really are quite silly these days, Tax.

The point is, he broke his own laws in a manner which saw others punished with huge fines, but which were obeyed by millions despite many of whom who  were denied the chance of comforting dying family members or even attending their funerals. 

And you minimise his actions which he has tried to deny despite overwhelming evidence to the contrary.

Christ, Tax, man up and get your tongue out of his arse.

----------


## taxexile

most of is just hearsay, rumour and scandal put about by his detractors, gleefully exaggerated by the media and lapped up wholeheartedly by a lumpen public brainwashed for the past 20 years by educators, journalists and activists . 

it has all been investigated, but very little seems to actually stick and  guilt has certainly not been determined.

these lockdown knees ups may have broken regulations, but they are hardly hanging offences.

yes he is a bounder, but he no crook. 

his support is sadly crumbling and with no support he will have to go.

i would like to see the back of him, purely because of his lemming like quest for the unproven benefits of net zero, which will bankrupt the country and any other country that pursues those foolish goals in haste.

but i like his eccentricities, his maverick nature and his determination to press on regardless.

we need more of it.

----------


## Troy

The blundering idiot Dominic Raab is defending Boris and saying he'll be PM for many years to come...

...I guess that means Boris will be out on his ear soon.

----------


## Switch

> Err, no, Tax, there is more, much more.
> 
> He is a liar, a congenital liar who consistently places himself above the law and thinks ordinary common or garden morality is beneath him.
> 
> He misappropriated £120,000 from the London budget and gave it to his American slut in order to further their illicit sexual dalliances and in seeking to ingratiate himself further he supported her application to remain on what we now know to be entirely spurious grounds - the slapper is pretty much bankrupt, her company wound up after zero trading and she is now a leading light in the US's QAnon/ Anti-Vax campaigns on behalf of the American fuckwit community.
> 
> He has further breached the ministerial codes in receiving numerous gifts from donors who have obtained political and economic advantages from these not insignificant considerations.
> 
> He has facilitated illegal public contracts for the benefit of cronies, political and otherwise, who have reaped vast profits corruptly at the expense of taxpayers.
> ...


Mostly speculation and triumphalism. One minute, the English are brainless oafs, the next they are law abiding citizens deserving of your empathy. Which is it SA. Make your mind up man.

----------


## Joe 90

> The blundering idiot Dominic Raab is defending Boris and saying he'll be PM for many years to come.


Love or hate him, he's here to stay

----------


## Seekingasylum

54 letters to the 1922 committee are required to trigger a leadership vote. I understand that by the end of the week that threshold may well b crossed. 

From his interview t'other day his resignation is looking more and more an inevitability. 

People died alone and could not be mourned while this fat drunken sot got pissed at a party he authorised, an event which the dissembling, devious, snivelling turd later denied to parliament and the country had taken place.

No matter what transpires, even the dumbest Brexitory halfwit knows the shit has been found wanting and is in fact quite, quite worthless. The picture of the Queen maintaining her stoical forbearance as she sat alone in the chapel at her husband's funeral observing the COVID social distancing regime a mere day after the leader of her government was getting arseholed drunk at an illegal gathering will be the wretch's epitaph.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Mostly speculation and triumphalism. One minute, the English are brainless oafs, the next they are law abiding citizens deserving of your empathy. Which is it SA. Make your mind up man.


Surely, you cannot be that stupid?

----------


## Troy

^ switch is so stupid he has to jump off a cliff and hit the ground before he'll believe it will hurt him. Beforehand it's just speculation...

----------


## Norton

> Its all about timing.


Is it time yet?  ::chitown::

----------


## malmomike77

He's hanging on for this report, lets hope its not a let down

----------


## cyrille

Switch is so stupid he wants Novak Djokovic to take over as coach of England's cricket team.

Because it took the Australians two weeks to get him out.

----------


## taxexile

s.a.



> People died alone and could not be mourned while this fat drunken sot got pissed at a party he authorised,



sad that relatives were unable to be with their loved ones but was the whole country supposed to go into mourning every time someone passed away?

and were you putting your pork scratchings and box o'wine away last year every time a thai death was announced you sanctimonious self righteous shroud waving old loon?

----------


## taxexile

> Switch is so stupid he wants Novak Djokovic to take over as coach of England's cricket team.
> 
> Because it took the Australians two weeks to get him out.


did a 10 year old send you that on whats app?

----------


## Bonecollector

> did a 10 year old send you that on whats app?


Why does he need the mind of a 10year old when he has the mind of a socialist.

I literally 'hear hear' someone for the style of their retort on this thread and he lists it as one of my evils on another thread along with my apparent support for Boris when a couple of pages back I said what a great statesmen Starmer would make. Hilarious this one.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> s.a.
> 
> 
> 
> sad that relatives were unable to be with their loved ones but was the whole country supposed to go into mourning every time someone passed away?
> 
> and were you putting your pork scratchings and box o'wine away last year every time a thai death was announced you sanctimonious self righteous shroud waving old loon?



Tax, old bean, I'm sorry to see that your incipient dementia seems to be developing into a more worrying phase and that rationalising data put before you is increasingly a challenge overwhelming what remains of your intellectual acuity.

In May 2020 the entire country was placed into a lockdown regime that prohibited social interaction. This health protection regulation was imposed by the government. There were no exceptions. Boris Johnson is the leader of that government. Anyone who breached the regulations was punished. On the 20 May the PM held a party for a departing colleague that took place in his back garden to which over a hundred guests were invited but only 40 turned up. Johnson has variously sought to claim that this was not a party even though the invitation stated the recipient should bring a bottle and has now said that he wasn't told about the party and attended it thinking it was a working meeting despite the photographs of him drinking and laughing with his wife. Subsequently, in 2021 during the period of official mourning on the death of the Duke of Edinburgh, he had two more parties in the basement of 10 Downing St which then moved out to the garden because of numbers and the heat, even though no social gatherings indoors were permitted under the law and any outdoor gatherings were limited to six people.

In seeking to deny any culpability he has lied to parliament, to the media and to the country.

Clearly, the man is unfit to hold office and if were to have any sense of decency he would resign in the face of the overwhelming evidence he is a complete tosser.

I suggest you follow the twitter link by the Led by Donkeys pressure group publishing the very humorous Line of Duty interrogation of BoJo that is now everywhere. An excellent pastiche which also illuminates the issues in a manner that even the stupidest BoJo Brexiter might comprehend.

----------


## taxexile

> twitter link by the Led by Donkeys pressure group .... An excellent pastiche


a childish and predictable "comedy" sketch, hardly biting satire, but i'm sure it will raise a few titters around the dinner tables of the "intelligentsia" in islington and hampstead.





> and laughing with his wife.


oh dear. laughing as well was he now. how dare he. 

shared a joke with his wife 2 years ago, off with his head!!

look. if these rules he broke were of such gravity, why did cummings wait 2 years before snitching. 

not so long ago dominic cummings was branded a snivelling liar by everyone in the country, the press, the public and  politicians of every colour were saying that they could not believe one word that came out of the devious creeps mouth, now, suddenly, his word has become gospel and they are lining up to suck his cock, not least raynor the gobby manc fishwife and that fat jock blackford.


The whole thing is a farce, yes boris is an undisciplined bounder, but this whole furore is nothing more than a witch-hunt led by a disgruntled ex-employee enveloped in the red mist of revenge. he should remember that boris did his best to support him. 

the country is being played by cummings, egged on by the media and the opposition who seek any excuse to bring boris down.

as i have said, its not a hanging offence.

laughing with his wife indeed. 

and its you and your brexit fixation, 5 years and counting,  that need medical help. not me.

----------


## Switch

> Surely, you cannot be that stupid?


You are deliberately spinning it better than the BBC.
Your version states he was drunk, but there seems to be no proof of that, other than your hatred of him, telling everyone that it was so.
You are trying too hard with assumptions instead of fact.
He made mistakes, yes. He is a flawed personality, yes. Try not to extrapolate any further than that old boy.
Most unbecoming if you wish to be taken seriously. The BBC coverage is a biased joke. You have gone a stage further with your vitriol.
Do try to keep a civil tongue in your head.

----------


## Switch

> Tax, old bean, I'm sorry to see that your incipient dementia seems to be developing into a more worrying phase and that rationalising data put before you is increasingly a challenge overwhelming what remains of your intellectual acuity.
> 
> In May 2020 the entire country was placed into a lockdown regime that prohibited social interaction. This health protection regulation was imposed by the government. There were no exceptions. Boris Johnson is the leader of that government. Anyone who breached the regulations was punished. On the 20 May the PM held a party for a departing colleague that took place in his back garden to which over a hundred guests were invited but only 40 turned up. Johnson has variously sought to claim that this was not a party even though the invitation stated the recipient should bring a bottle and has now said that he wasn't told about the party and attended it thinking it was a working meeting despite the photographs of him drinking and laughing with his wife. Subsequently, in 2021 during the period of official mourning on the death of the Duke of Edinburgh, he had two more parties in the basement of 10 Downing St which then moved out to the garden because of numbers and the heat, even though no social gatherings indoors were permitted under the law and any outdoor gatherings were limited to six people.
> 
> In seeking to deny any culpability he has lied to parliament, to the media and to the country.
> 
> Clearly, the man is unfit to hold office and if were to have any sense of decency he would resign in the face of the overwhelming evidence he is a complete tosser.
> 
> I suggest you follow the twitter link by the Led by Donkeys pressure group publishing the very humorous Line of Duty interrogation of BoJo that is now everywhere. An excellent pastiche which also illuminates the issues in a manner that even the stupidest BoJo Brexiter might comprehend.


You speak with such authority. It’s almost as if you believe every word of it. Is it because you have a face for radio?

----------


## Switch

The truth is that although Johnson has behaved badly, and surrounded himself with sycophants, there is no one to replace him on either side of the house.  How many would like to deal with the aftermath of Brexit and the pandemic?
Unless you would personally like to volunteer for the job, I suggest you keep your opinions to yourself, you foul mouthed old curmudgeon.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> a childish and predictable "comedy" sketch, hardly biting satire, but i'm sure it will raise a few titters around the dinner tables of the "intelligentsia" in islington and hampstead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh dear. laughing as well was he now. how dare he. 
> 
> shared a joke with his wife 2 years ago, off with his head!!
> 
> ...


You truly do miss the point. Have you had some sort of 'event'?

He broke laws that his government formulated which he expected the country to obey on pain of punishment, and then sought to conceal his cavalier and arrogant irresponsibility by lying about it to parliament, the media and the country.

That's the issue. 

And it seems most of the country, and half the Tory party now see that.

Are you isolated up in that ghastly northern tyke dystopia populated by the obdurate and thickheaded?

----------


## taxexile

> And it seems most of the country, and half the Tory party now see that.


what they see is a media led witch hunt brought about by his admittedly cavalier attitude. 

most people couldnt give a fuck about the so called party at downing street or the tsunami of false virtuosity pouring out of his detractors. 

and who hasnt broken lockdown rules. what they are bothered about is his abandonment of conservative values, resulting in higher taxes and the approaching disaster of carbon neutrality which, if pursued will bankrupt the country. with boris out those policies can be abandoned or at least watered down and that is why he needs to go. a labour government would be even more disastrous for the country.

so boris has to go, purely to re set the conservative agenda  and the downing street knees up is certainly a handy peg to hang him on. 





> Are you isolated up in that ghastly northern tyke dystopia populated by the obdurate and thickheaded?


north yorkshire is glorious at the moment, its a paradise. certainly better than sitting on a balcony in pattaya watching the turds floating by.

----------


## Backspin

^Hey he had a front row seat to the jetski world cup.  :rofl:  Im sure he was thrilled to hear it.

----------


## Loy Toy

I wonder how Winston Churchill or Maggie Thatcher would have handled this Covid event.

----------


## headhunter

from a once staunch labour supporter [WAS] give me boris any day of the week,after what the 3BS.BLAIR,BROWN AND THAT FAT B.PRESCOT done to GB.

----------


## sabang

^^ By declaring war on someone mate.

----------


## panama hat

> and its you and your brexit fixation, 5 years and counting, that need medical help. not me.


Luckily you're not obsessed with Brexit . . . bit this is the Boris thread, which does have a side-bar of Brexit.






> and who hasnt broken lockdown rules.


Ah, the 'get out of jail free' card excuse . . . you're quite right, of course.  No-one, especially leaders, need to stick to the laws . . . even when they created them. 


Good grief, the most piss-weak argument, tax

----------


## Seekingasylum

The poor chap's moral compass seems to be as skewed as his synaptic interstices are clogged with neurofibrillary tangles.

It's not that he broke the law, it is the unedifying fact that he has lied about it to the House, the media and to the public, and any contrition he seeks to offer is slimy and disingenuous.

Tax really cannot see that, which is quite sad really, not to say quite surprising, not least because he was apparently a professional man, ostensibly well educated and seized of a moral code requiring high standards dictated by his professional body. Perhaps he played fast and loose in his working life, who can say, but one thing is for sure, he clearly has no appreciation of the ministerial codes under which even a PM is subordinate.

His only hope is that the investigating civil servant, Sue Grey (?), whitewashes the creep by concluding there is no evidence to substantiate the claim that he knew at the time his unlawful gatherings were illegal. Frankly, given he, by virtue of his position, was the fucking architect of those laws it is difficult to see how she could possibly arrive at such a deliberation.

As the second in command of the Cabinet Office she is certainly in an invidious position. If she comes out on the side of decency and nails the fucker but he survives a vote of no confidence then she will almost certainly have to take retirement. If she lets him escape the consequences of his deceit the entire country will know she has been 'got at' and Britain will be seen, worldwide, for what many of us already know, that this Brexitory government is slime and its rule of law little better than that of a tinpot banana republic.

----------


## taxexile

putin is on the brink of invading ukraine and threatening to turn off europes gas, the germans veto natos action, the uk sends arms to support ukraine, the chinese are infiltrating westminster, the pandemic is not yet over, inflation is going through the roof and the nhs is still inefficient and mismanaged , and yet all the opposition, the bbc, the press and of course a disgruntled ex paper shuffler from the civil service can find to bleat about, to obsess about, to scream about like a bunch of pitchfork wielding puritanical holier than thou zealots suddenly convinced of their own infallible virtuosity are some white lies the pm told about a leaving party during lockdown.

pathetic.

----------


## cyrille

> and who hasnt broken lockdown rules.





> the most piss-weak argument, tax


He doesn't even mean it.

He's like the rear end of a pantomime horse - just glad of the work.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And with that litany of grievous concerns, Tax,  we're of course blessed to have as a leader a man whose inability to manage anything not concerned with his sexual needs is as profound as his arrogance and conceit that leads him to think he is not a total wanker. 

Tax, he lied to parliament and has continued to peddle his deceit and in his cotinuing arrogance he thinks we are all so naive and credulous as to believe him. The thing is, you can't blame him for hanging on, can you? aAfter all, 17.6 million lumpen Brits, ignoramuses, bigots, fools and simpleton halfwits believed his Brexit lies, so maybe thy'll believe him this time around - you do, you silly old sap, Tax.

----------


## Backspin

*England Ends All COVID Passports, Mask Mandates, Work Restrictions*_By Lily Zhou of the Epoch Times

_

*Restrictions including COVID-19 passes, mask mandates, and work-from-home requirements will be removed in England*,  UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson announced on Wednesday. Johnson also  suggested that self-isolation rules may also be thrown out at the end of  March as the CCP (Chinese Communist Party) virus pandemic becomes endemic.

Effective immediately, *the UK government is no longer asking people to work from home*.   The COVID pass mandate for nightclubs and large events won’t be renewed  when it expires on Jan. 26. And from Thursday, indoor mask-wearing will  no longer be compulsory anywhere in England.



*The  requirement for secondary school pupils to wear masks during class and  in communal areas will also be removed from the Department for  Education’s national guidance.* 
Roaring cheers from lawmakers could be heard in the House of Commons following Johnson’s announcements on masks.

----------


## Joe 90

> I wonder how Winston Churchill or Maggie Thatcher would have handled this Covid event.


They would have handled it exactly the same way.

#AriseSirBoris

----------


## Switch

> And with that litany of grievous concerns, Tax,  we're of course blessed to have as a leader a man whose inability to manage anything not concerned with his sexual needs is as profound as his arrogance and conceit that leads him to think he is not a total wanker. 
> 
> Tax, he lied to parliament and has continued to peddle his deceit and in his cotinuing arrogance he thinks we are all so naive and credulous as to believe him. The thing is, you can't blame him for hanging on, can you? aAfter all, 17.6 million lumpen Brits, ignoramuses, bigots, fools and simpleton halfwits believed his Brexit lies, so maybe thy'll believe him this time around - you do, you silly old sap, Tax.


Unfortunately for you, Johnson is not being investigated due to your perception of his personal frailties, cavalier attitude, or sexual largesse.
The investigation must abide by the rules for civil service ethos, which requires them to remain impartial to personal political bias. The fact that you were clearly unable meet that remit, is the reason that you remained a minor functionary.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Truly, the deserved opprobrium being heaped on the head of Britain's worst PM, a man so unfitted for any high office and utterly lacking in any sense of honour, is now assuming almost Shakespearean proportions. Where is our Macduff? 

BoJo, a liar, a cheat, and an arrogant philanderer whose obsession with his own pathological egocentricity places him beyond any normal moral boundaries it seems, is now stooping to blackmail and coercion in order to keep his clammy, grubby hands on the chalice of power as he organises his Whips to destroy his opponents. 

How on earth can the English be so beguiled by the spurious charm of this hapless jackass, a man riven with a sly malice with which he seeks to crush those who are not so stupid as to be swayed by his corrupt practices.

Remember his offer of help to organise a physical attack to intimidate the nemesis of his friend and crook, Darius Guppy, who eventually went to prison for his crimes? A more vivid insight into Johnson's deeply flawed character wherein he considers himself above any laws one could not hope to find. Except of course we do have more: his peculation of public funds used to further his slimy, sleazy illicit affair with his American slut, his willingness to lie to the leader of his party who in the end realised BoJo was without any scruple and dishonest to the core, the managing editor of the Times who sacked the creep for fabricating a story in a publication that never knowingly published an untruth in its 250 year old history, and of course, much more recently, the condemnation of his wife-to-be who was heard to scream in her tears " you don't care about anything". 

How true she was but evidently in her desire to benefit from her relationship to the swine she happily overlooked his pathological indifference to others, as indeed did many other folk not least his Brexitory sycophants who have sold themselves down the river to gain power and passage on his ship of fools.

Quite simply, the man is corrupt to the core and in seeking to feed his monstrous ego he will sacrifice anyone and everyone.

Britain's stature in the world has never been brought so low.

Gove was right, back in 2016, when he realised BoJo was simply no damn good and lazy to boot and withdrew his support. 

The utter shame of it all is that the country's very commercial heart has been pierced by this fraudulent, corrupted, slyly malicious buffoon whose Brexit lies are now exposed for even the dimmest English halfwit to see.

----------


## Seekingasylum

And with each passing day even more opprobrium is to be heaped upon the clown's fat shoulders. It now seems that acting solely on behalf of his ghastly wife and her weird friends, BoJo ordered the evacuation of a bunch of fucking dogs from Kabul airport rather than Afghanis who had helped the British forces in their conflict with the Taliban and who were left behind, abandoned to their fate.

But he delivered Brexit! 

As if laying a giant turd upon the nation was some sort of fucking achievement.

----------


## taxexile

some of the gatherings he may have attended probably shouldn’t have happened,  and if rules were broken by people at work indulging in a bit of relaxation outdoors with a bottle of wine as a break from their 19 hour days figuring out how to deal with an unprecedented virus sweeping the world then perhaps the organisers should be chided and even fined in order to placate the baying mob.

but at the end of the day, the allegations against boris are only that he gave a speech to colleagues in his own garden and that he allowed his wife to give him a bloody birthday cake. 

if we have become a country where those are good enough reasons to remove a prime minister from office then we really have allowed our curtain twitching puritanism to overcome our casual jollity.  the world is looking on with amazement as the holier than thou opposition and the media pursue him with the venality, hypocrisy, bitterness  and indignation that marks them out as mentally scarred remainers that refuse to accept that brexit happened and find themselves, like the grievance marinated socialist they are,  unable to rid themselves of their long held grudges.

so fuck them.

----------


## malmomike77

^ Its funny the Civil Service Union is trying to get the names of Civil Servants redacted from the report - they really are scum.

----------


## Joe 90

Rhubarb  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

seeking asylum



> his slimy, sleazy illicit affair with his American slut,


still cant throw off your  lustful envy as boris and the other masters of the universe grabbed the prime meat throwing themselves at their feet whilst you "d" grade penpushers in the back office fought over the slim pickings available from amongst the dim witted halitotic buck toothed tweed clad spinsters inhabiting  the basement typing pool.

----------


## Joe 90

> dim witted halitotic buck toothed tweed clad spinsters


 :smiley laughing: 

Any port in a storm :Wank:

----------


## Seekingasylum

> seeking asylum
> 
> 
> still cant throw off your  lustful envy as boris and the other masters of the universe grabbed the prime meat throwing themselves at their feet whilst you "d" grade penpushers in the back office fought over the slim pickings available from amongst the dim witted halitotic buck toothed tweed clad spinsters inhabiting  the basement typing pool.


Are you going blind too, Tax, as you grapple with the early onset of your evident sclerosis?

BoJo's choice of women is notoriously idiosyncratic. Marina Wheeler was an intelligent decent minded woman but certainly no-one would have crossed continents to bed her. His current squaw would not go amiss in a dead heat photo finish snapshot of the 3.30 winners at Kempton - she could chew a fucking apple through a tennis racket and her nose is retrousé or, as you northern tykes say, like a pig's. And his American slapper, Arcari?? Jesus Christ, Tax, she's got a fucking arse the size of Gibraltar and if you wanted to locate her fanny while she lay on her stomach you'd need to shower her in talc and get her to fart.

Prime meat, my arse. You're talking bollocks as ever, Tax.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> but at the end of the day, the allegations against boris are only that he gave a speech to colleagues in his own garden and that he allowed his wife to give him a bloody birthday cake.


Are you that divorced from reality these days Tax in your northern isolation, no doubt exclusively reliant upon the Telegraph for your insight into the doings of what passes for life in BrokendownBrexitBritain?

Tax, it's not just his reckless indifference to societal and legal norms he is being pilloried for, you silly old curmudgeon, it is because he has lied about it to parliament and to the country. 

He has no honour, no ethics, and is without any principles beyond feeding his mania for egocentricity.

The man is a total cvunt but you are right, Tax, he is indeed a worthy leader of the shambles that is now Brexit Britain, and who better to captain his government of the tenth rate as he pilots that ship of fools onto the rocks of his hubris.

----------


## malmomike77

Whether by design or sheer incompetence.... i'm getting the feeling that between the report being strangled and the "not fit for purpose Met" getting involved Boris will squeak this one.



Met asked for minimal reference to No 10 investigation in Sue Gray report

Scotland Yard has said it has asked for references to matters it is now investigating to be removed from Sue Grays report into parties held in breach of lockdown restrictions at Downing Street.


For the events the Met is investigating, we asked for minimal reference to be made in the Cabinet Office report, the Metropolitan police said in a statement on Friday morning.

The Met did not ask for any limitations on other events in the report, or for the report to be delayed, but we have had ongoing contact with the Cabinet Office, including on the content of the report, to avoid any prejudice to our investigation.

The force issued the statement in response to questions from journalists about any role it had played in seeking to delay the report.

Boris Johnson has been told it is time for the truth to be released as he faced more calls to publish a long-awaited report into partygate in full and not suppress crucial details.

Officials in the Cabinet Office are still wrangling over the final version of Sue Grays findings on a string of alleged Covid rule-breaking parties in Downing Street and other parts of government.

Despite anticipation reaching fever pitch earlier this week that the report on which the prime ministers premiership could hang was close to completion, its publication was delayed when Scotland Yard opened its own investigation.

Asked on Friday morning why the Gray report hand-in had been delayed, a government minister told LBC: You will have to ask Sue Gray that, because the timing of the report is up to her.

You will have seen, as I have seen, press speculation it is because shes discussing with lawyers and police exactly what can and cant go in it, said the technology minister, Chris Philp.

But the bottom line is, I dont know because it is a report shes compiling independently and I have no visibility of what may or may not be in it, or what her thought process is.

Asked what he could offer in terms of a defence of the prime minister, Philp said he would not speculate on what happened in No 10 amid claims there were parties held at the top of government during lockdown.

He added: Like everybody else, Im just going to wait until it is published. Ill read it very carefully when it comes out and Im not going to speculate  about what the report may or may not contain and what that may or may not mean.

more:  https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2022/jan/28/met-asked-for-minimal-reference-to-probe-of-no-10-events-in-sue-gray-report

----------


## taxexile

> it is because he has lied about it to parliament and to the country.


there's lies and then there's lies.

bunters schoolboy evasions are trivialities, hardly worthy of mention other than for the opposition and media to jump upon and set in motion a revenge motivated witch hunt.

you want lies and corruption? look at turkeys gas for gold scam, the maldivian tourism bribery scandals, the azerbaijani laundromat, babis' czechian farming scandal, nixons watergate and of course  italys berlusconi.   

now thats sleaze ....  but boris's birthday cake????   you've got to be joking or plain desperate.  so do me a lemon and grow up.

he needs to go, agreed. but for his move to the left and his ridiculous green agenda, an obsession that will impoverish the country,  but certainly not for his love of flange and cake.

----------


## Seekingasylum

I agree that he will survive, but only because the current Brexitory party is so without any ethical fibre it prefers to keep him in order to avoid the calamity of an early general action which may well see a welcome return to a government founded on the conventional values enshrined in the belief that a prime minister should be honest, honourable and committed to a philosophy that is transparent and of value to the general public. 

Brexit killed the Conservative party and has condemned the country to both a diminution of its international repute and its economic worth.

The only tangible benefit of it was the advantage it gave to Putin in the strengthening of his hand in his desire to weaken the EU as a bulwark against him. Really, Brexit Tory/UKIP trash voted for Putin and his thugs.

I know many Tories, I voted twice for them in the 2010 and 2015, but this shower, ushered in on the behalf of the stupid, the ill-informed, the deluded and the bigoted xenophobic, has turned many into voters who would support a Starmer/Libdem coalition.

But then, BoJo and his Cabinet are so appallingly inept and without any sense of direction there is the very real prospect that the country will be so fucked by them while they continue to wield power a Labour/Libdem victory is almost guaranteed.

I don't know anyone seized of any intelligence who would not wish to see a return to 2015 and have Cameron kick the Brexit vote into the long grass.

Stagflation is burrowing ever deeper into the British economic fabric and when the US increases its cost of borrowing next quarter, no doubt followed by the BoE, the country will be ever more divided. 

I  forecasted this over two years ago and with inflation hitting the 6% mark it is only a matter of time that the consequences will fuck an already weakened economy even more. Deficits will widen, public expenditure will fall, taxes will rise, unemployment will increase, bankruptcies will rise, profits will be eroded and all time stagflation will rage.

Losing unfettered trade with 450 millions means a loss of £60+ billions annually and no economy can afford to lose that when a mere 9% of its GDP stemmed from manufacturing output, 49% of which was exported to that erstwhile unfettered market.

As I said, it's a car accident in slow motion but with an incoherent, bumbling buffoon at the wheel the future is terminal indeed for the Brexitories and that grand folly that was their Brexit.

----------


## malmomike77

> Brexit killed the Conservative party and has condemned the country to both a diminution of its international repute and its economic worth.


what?, they got re-elected on it you ignoramus

----------


## taxexile

> has turned many into voters who would support a Starmer/Libdem coalition.


when push comes to shove i doubt if that will happen.  their immigration policies, their woke agenda, their cosying up to sturgeon, the hard lefties lurking in the background waiting for their chance and their rush to carbon neutrality do not sit well with the majority of the british people. 

a few more policy u turns and/or a change of leadership should see the tories sitting pretty for quite a while yet.

----------


## cyrille

I don't think any of that really matters with 2022 voters.

If people examined stuff as closely as even you can manage then BoJo wouldn't have become PM in the first place.

The point is that even with this complete assclown as PM, Labour still isn't way, way ahead in the polls.

This could be because of the damage Jezza wrought, because Starmer lacks charisma, or because the UK electorate has an average IQ that would struggle to compete with a sardine.

Take your pick.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Essentially, a significant proportion of the electorate still cannot bring themselves to believe that they were fucking idiots to have voted for Brexit and nor can they accept that the deal midwifed by BoJo is in fact an abortion yielding no advantage.

Lumpen stupidity is a powerful driver in modern politics and the English are currently the world's leading exponents.

Thick as shit, really, but nowt you can do about.

----------


## malmomike77

> Brexit killed the Conservative party


yep we swallow all you say Mystic  :Smile:  how's them zephyrs'

----------


## Joe 90

Brexit Britain is a resounding success with an abundance of jobs .
An employee's market with lots of choice and opportunities   :UK: 

Boris may be a jack the lad but he's our jack the lad who gets things done!

----------


## malmomike77

Righto, lets see

Downing Street parties: Sue Gray won't wait for police inquiry

Sue Gray is expected to deliver her report on No 10 parties to the PM without waiting for the police inquiry to conclude, the BBC has been told.

The senior civil servant is expected to hand her report to the prime minister shortly, however no exact timescale has been given.

It comes after days of confusion over when the report would be published.

The Met Police has denied its investigation is to blame for any delay.

The police had asked for minimal references to be made to the events they are investigating, meaning the report Ms Gray releases before the police probe is complete may need to contain some redactions, or be changed.

Downing Street has yet to receive the document, which it has promised to publish.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-60177028

----------


## panama hat

> yep we swallow all you say


Clearly you're a prime example of



> Lumpen stupidity and Thick as shit,


Well done you.  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

^^Isn’t the BBC full of rabid lefties?

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Brexit Britain is a resounding success with an abundance of jobs .
> An employee's market with lots of choice and opportunities  
> 
> Boris may be a jack the lad but he's our jack the lad who gets things done!


As I said, stupidity is now the greatest driver in modern English politics.

Always nice to have immediate empirical evidence proving one's point.

If imbecility were a currency our resident idiot, Joe 90, would be exceedingly rich indeed.

----------


## Norton

> The police had asked for minimal references to be made to the events they are investigating, meaning the report Ms Gray releases before the police probe is complete may need to contain some redactions, or be changed.


A usless waste of time at taxpayers expense.

----------


## malmomike77

^ You can't make it up, but this is what Civil Servants do in the UK.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Cressida Dick owes a lot to BoJo and Patel, her intervention last week, after earlier announcing that the police would not compete with the Cabinet office in its investigation,  is clearly payback time in saving sleazy BoJo's flabby arse. 

This is perhaps the most corrupted government in modern British history. The stark truth is there for all too see, BoJo the Clown goes, his ragtag, motley crew of sycophants, tenth raters and incompetents will follow him down the drain.

Inflation is now at 7%, taxes are rising to their highest level capturing most ordinary folk in a fiscal squeeze that all but negates any wage increases and the rising cost of borrowing will cripple future disposable incomes. My forecast two years ago that Britain would enter a prolonged period of stagflation is now reality. Equities, property, public expenditure, tax revenues are all destined to head south. 

BoJo is incompetent, lazy and utterly reckless in his flip-flopping lack of any vision rooted in reality. England truly is facing the perfect storm and for leadership it has a wobbling, gibbering, fatuous, lying buffoon whose wife is apparently writing his manifestos. 

Actually, it's quite funny in a way, if you like watching blind people walking off a cliff. 

And they said Corbyn was a danger to Britain??

----------


## Bonecollector

^Pretty sure every government has been cunty in their own special way. 

Covid has had a big impact on the capabilities of every government. I am not making excuses for this current crop of wankstains but we will have a clearer picture in a few years. I will make my final judgement then.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> what?, they got re-elected on it you ignoramus


You stupid oaf, the Conservative party was demolished by Brexit and saw the gouging out of its entire core cadre that shaped its constitution recovering from the sleaze of the 1990s. What exists now is the Brexitory party, a hybrid beast, midwifed by stupidity and ignorance, utterly lacking in any doctrine and united by the ever growing fear they are on a sinking ship captained by a jackass buffoon. And when those swirling waters of adversity begin to engulf the hapless as they cling to the wreckage of their political ambitions, the last thing they will hear when oblivion calls will be the chorus of abuse from those so-called red wall voters screeching out in their rage " Fuck you, you Brexitory cvunt".

Do keep up.

----------


## aging one

Seems the UK is just as divided politically as the USA. Almost the same divisions as we have with Trump. Interesting for me to see it play out. Terrible for the country just as it has been for the USA.

----------


## taxexile

Our problems stem from a useless civil service, but we prefer to blame ministers.

Though the administrative state is plainly failing in its duties, nobody is being held to account, except our beleaguered politicians




> DANIEL HANNAN
> 
> 29 January 2022 • 5:00pm
> Daniel Hannan
> 
> This week, the normally staid House of Lords witnessed a rare moment of drama. Lord Agnew, an entrepreneur serving as an unpaid minister at the Cabinet Office and the Treasury, made a statement about fraudulent claims for Covid grants. Having torn into the uselessness of the officials involved, he announced that he was quitting the government, thrust his resignation letter at the Tory whip who happened to be sitting next to him and stomped out of the chamber to scattered applause.
> 
> It was the liveliest thing to have happened in decades, but it received surprisingly scant coverage. Journalists initially tried to make it a story about the collapse of Boris Johnson’s authority, but Agnew – an enormously able and respected minister – made clear that he had no quarrel with the PM.
> 
> ...



some parts of the civil service, filled as they are with lefties, the lazy and the incompetent  are quietly acting to discredit the government... the less efficient they are... the more it damages the government, a government who threatened, before covid struck, to reform the civil servic .this is a huge incentive for some  to do their job badly.

anybody who has worked directly or indirectly or had any dealings with civil servants, as i have, know that the article is spot on. 

ministers cannot simply sack them even if they are incompetent. civil servants look upon ministers as a temporary inconvenience, who can be ignore,  hence ministers are kept in the dark and fed bullshit and the electorate are just considered as plebs to be governed and ignored...... just read teak doors ex civil servants' rants against the electorate to see how true that is.

and if a  minister causes too much hassle, or opines a view anathema to the civil servant, then an appropriate political leak to the right news channel normally corrects the problem.

without a massive cull and restructure nothing will change and no political party has will to change the status quo. dominic cummings had it right and was delegated the cask of "draining the swamp", but was knocked off course by covid and other events.

but of course that cull can never happen now, it would mean sacking a large number of gays, ethnics, greensters, muslims etc. and that  can not be allowed to happen in todays all encompassing diversity obsessed wokesphere.

----------


## malmomike77

> You stupid oaf, the Conservative party was demolished by Brexit


Demolished but re-elected you idiot, your rush to denounce them is clouding your ability to think straight  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

> of course that cull can never happen now


and what would you replace them with, i'm not seeing much talent in the 20/30 YOs - they are all too busy being permanently offended and chasing wrongs to right.

----------


## taxexile

a tory gov. would replace them with like minded graduates from within the conservative party local associations, a labour government would look to the unions, grindr, blm and other activist groups to source their civil servants.

a government needs a civil service comprised of people in agreement with the policies of that government, otherwise where is the incentive for them to implement those policies.

----------


## malmomike77

The Civil Service is supposed to be apolitical, this lot have clearly demonstrated they are anything but.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Daniel Hannan is a thwarted Tory wannabe whose adolescent political stirrings failed to mature into anything beyond a mania for Brexit. He has no substance, no intellect of any note and has never achieved any office of responsibility, never mind the management of a government department. He is in fact little more than a hack journalist who freeloaded his way as an MEP insulting the EU for over a decade and is now no more than a shill for the more loony wing of the Brexitories reduced to writing pap for Tory rags such as the Telegraph and Spectator.

A civil servant is bound by a code in which they administer legislation according to law and implement government policy under the direction of whichever minister  answers for them.

And there it is. 

The difficulty lies in the unpalatable truth that for most of the time governments of the day have no real grasp of how they wish to translate party manifestos into policies capable of enactment and meaningful administration. Government is the art of the possible, adolescent whimsy and fanatical dogma is best left to the pundits anchored to the sidelines of their mediocrity and irrelevance - pundits such as, say, Hannan, Ron Piddle, Eric Heffer, etc ad bloody infinitum.

You chaps really are quite clueless.

As I said before the civil servant's role is to advise, to inform and to implement but as always it is at the diktat of the legislature.

In relation to the Treasury and HMRC, the COVID largesse was disgorged on the instructions of government ministers who wanted billions pumped into the bank accounts of workers and businesses _without delay_ and in a manner that had no precedent. To investigate the inevitable fraud will encompass a nationwide operation involving thousands and will take years to complete and no doubt will end in hundreds of prosecutions that will be fought at every turn.  

But if that is what this government wants then it simply has to resource the police, the Courts and the HMRC but as it has already been said, the game is not worth the candle.

Tory right-wingers are just so, well, stupid.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> a tory gov. would replace them with like minded graduates from within the conservative party local associations


You mean you want a fucking dictatorship, you silly clot.

----------


## taxexile

> As I said before the civil servant's role is to advise, to inform and to implement but as always it is at the diktat of the legislature.


it is always at the diktat of their own views and their political leanings. its called human nature. they can implement efficiently and with purpose, or they can obfuscate, delay and procrastinate.

that is why with each change of government there should be a re organisation of the civil service and replacement of high level mandarins with enforcers sympathetic to the governments aims. otherwise nothing gets done, or gets done badly.




> A civil servant is bound by a code in which they administer legislation according to law and implement government policy under the direction of whichever minister answers for them.


in the dreamy utopia of your fevered imagination maybe. in westminster, never.

----------


## malmomike77

> otherwise nothing gets done, or gets done badly.


you are replying to a bloke who made a career out of this.

----------


## taxexile

it would seem so.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Demolished but re-elected you idiot, your rush to denounce them is clouding your ability to think straight


You really are quite thick, aren't you.

The Brexit election saw the end of the Conservative Party as a functioning political entity redolent of its ethos as developed since 1951 and what rose out of its ashes was the Brexitory Party, a hybrid beast, marrying sleazy reactionary cronyism to the policy of central populist subsidies pandering to short-termism under the flag of jingoistic nationalism promoting bigotry and xenophobia.

There is not a single member of the current government who would have held their post under any previous Tory administration. 

And look at them, a callow bunch of spineless lickspittles hiding behind their own inertia rather than act with authority.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> it is always at the diktat of their own views and their political leanings. its called human nature. they can implement efficiently and with purpose, or they can obfuscate, delay and procrastinate.
> 
> that is why with each change of government there should be a re organisation of the civil service and replacement of high level mandarins with enforcers sympathetic to the governments aims. otherwise nothing gets done, or gets done badly.
> 
> 
> 
> in the dreamy utopia of your fevered imagination maybe. in westminster, never.


You really haven't a clue, have you? 

You gormless nitwit, and with coalition governments and those married out of convenience to minor parties, will you then ensure there is proportionate representation among the departmental executives????

Honestly, Tax, get a hold of yourself and fight that dimming of the light.

And stop swallowing that Telegraph soma as if it were mother's milk. It's embarrassing and frankly quite disturbing in a professional chap, now evidently enslaved by his prejudices.

----------


## taxexile

> enslaved by his prejudices.


...... thats fucking rich coming from you.

you never did get over brexit did you.  your hatred and odium for both the tories that delivered it, and the electorate that voted for it in the referendum has allowed it to fester inside you like a growing malignancy, eating away at your happiness, mood and prospects, and now,  unable to accept the democratic mandate, or as you  might label it "an unpalatable truth", you insult and slander those  holding a different point of view.

i would imagine the ranks of the civil service are filled with others, like yourself, miserable unfulfilled drones who, unable to accept the unpalatable truth of brexit , do everything in their power to stymie progress of the post referendum negotiations leading to the ponderous progress we are witnessing today as ministers slog through the thick treacle of procedure and process laid before them by smirking back office pen pushers in their efforts to thwart success.

the civil service, unfit for purpose, unsackable andwith guaranteed swollen pension pots  should be ashamed of themselves.

----------


## Backspin

> and what would you replace them with, i'm not seeing much talent in the 20/30 YOs - they are all too busy being permanently offended and chasing wrongs to right.


Fuck off. 20-30 year olds have no power. This whole woke pyramid has been built by boomers. 

Boomers, Silents still have most seats in Congress, though number of Millennials, Gen Xers is up slightly https://pewrsr.ch/3af4zSr

It's the same in the UK.

----------


## Joe 90

> the civil service, unfit for purpose, unsackable andwith guaranteed swollen pension pots should be ashamed of themselves.


Here, here. Well said Tax.

----------


## DrWilly

> As I said, stupidity is now the greatest driver in modern English politics.
> 
> Always nice to have immediate empirical evidence proving one's point.
> 
> If imbecility were a currency our resident idiot, Joe 90, would be exceedingly rich indeed.





> Brexit Britain is a resounding success with an abundance of jobs .
> An employee's market with lots of choice and opportunities  
> 
> Boris may be a jack the lad but he's our jack the lad who gets things done!


Were you not furloughed for two years?

----------


## Norton

> Seems the UK is just as divided politically as the USA. Almost the same divisions as we have with Trump. Interesting for me to see it play out. Terrible for the country just as it has been for the USA.


Sure they are but Boris and Donald were both elected which tells us something about their electorate's inability to do a bit of critical thinking. Goes the same no matter the political affiliation of the elected winner. Just the way democracies are but every once in awhile we get it right and get a leader who actually does something positive for the nation.

----------


## panama hat

> Just the way democracies are


To be fair, most aren't due to checks and balances

----------


## Norton

> To be fair, most aren't due to checks and balances


If you mean who becomes leader I agree. Often it's circumstances and the ability of the leader to do the right thing even if it bucks the majority oplnion. Winston comes to mind.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> you never did get over brexit did you.  your hatred and odium for both the tories that delivered it, and the electorate that voted for it in the referendum has allowed it to fester inside you like a growing malignancy, eating away at your happiness, mood and prospects, and now,  unable to accept the democratic mandate, or as you  might label it "an unpalatable truth", you insult and slander those  holding a different point of view.
> 
> i would imagine the ranks of the civil service are filled with others, like yourself, miserable unfulfilled drones who, unable to accept the unpalatable truth of brexit , do everything in their power to stymie progress of the post referendum negotiations leading to the ponderous progress we are witnessing today as ministers slog through the thick treacle of procedure and process laid before them by smirking back office pen pushers in their efforts to thwart success.
> 
> the civil service, unfit for purpose, unsackable andwith guaranteed swollen pension pots  should be ashamed of themselves.


Poor Tax, you remind me of the inbred and dull-witted of the English lower end who copulate among their families and give birth to the deformed and retarded who are then inflicted upon a wider society compelled to subsidise their wretched futile lives.

That is your Brexit, Tax, a misbegotten, mutant creation midwifed out of reckless stupidity and profound ignorance, but like all Brexiteers you simply cannot accept the palpable truth you and your lumpen brethren are credulous fools too stupid to recognise you have been deluded and hoodwinked.

I don't hate you Tax, or the idiot multitude for whom you feel obliged to speak in glowing terms at every opportunity, I despise you for the contemptible manner in which you betray your intellect and grovel before the altar of The Stupid and its high priests, the Brexitory filth.

Poor show all round, dear boy.

----------


## malmomike77

> Sure they are but Boris and Donald were both elected which tells us something about their electorate's inability to do a bit of critical thinking.


Very simplistic Norts, specially regarding the UK where the only opposition is Labour who have been unelectable since their last stint in power.

----------


## cyrille

> It's the same in the UK.


You haven't got the foggiest idea.

----------


## Bonecollector

I think we can safely say Seekingasylum has TD's egotistical poster of the year award all wrapped up for 2022.

----------


## taxexile

s.a.



> end who copulate among their families and give birth to the deformed and retarded who are then inflicted upon a wider society compelled to subsidise their wretched futile lives.


i think i have made it perfectly clear that i dont live in either bradford or rotherham.

----------


## BLD

Gidday tax. How's it going cobber? :Smile:  I reckon yer a bit of a coonty , but gotta take my hat of to sausages for giving you a sore Blurter

----------


## david44

Andrew Nei returned to C$ uk for a i hour special 

He managed to get Davis Gove, Gauke and a host of pro and anti Johnson interviews in his inimitable coaxing style.

Key message was everyone seems to know what a rogue he is, some will tolerate it , some won't,
Those with the power to remove him will dump him like a hot potato once he lags the party in the opinion polls, The Tories always ruthless with a loser. As Cy says amazing the opposition not a long way ahead.

Tom Tug of the Bata fortune has put his name in the hat and like Javid, Hunt preferable to Patel Sunak or Raab a fellow dud Czech in my view. Gove's missed the bus and the members would go for Hunt, The MPs I fear will eschew Truss and go for Sunak.

----------


## Norton

> Very simplistic Norts, specially regarding the UK where the only opposition is Labour who have been unelectable since their last stint in power.


Fair nuff. The lesser of 2 evils.

----------


## Seekingasylum

As ever the stupid and the merely dull-brained have ignored the paradox their enfeebled minds have failed to grasp. For years the EU was held up by the Tory dinosaurs over two decades as a monument to bureaucracy and an obstruction to trade and this formed the mantra of Brexit that was repeated ad nauseam assuring all that Britannia would take back control.

And now we have Brexit and what do we see? The erection of barriers that has resulted in queues out of Dover to the EU,  the abandonment of trade into it from the EU, the burden of regulatory costs that has seen hundreds of thousands of British SMEs abandoning exports to their EU markets, the 30-40% drop-off in ferry/ lorry trade from Ireland to the EU through Wales and England in preference to Ireland direct to the EU, the 30% reduction in revenue for the Scottish fish exports to the EU, and of course the existential threat to the UK's processed food export market.

Truly, only the Brexit stupid could be this blind.

Brexit, the turd BoJo dumped on Britain.

----------


## malmomike77

^ who's rules are putting all those hurdles in the way? the solution is easy but the EU must maintain the rigidity of the market :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> As ever the stupid and the merely dull-brained have ignored the paradox their enfeebled minds have failed to grasp. For years the EU was held up by the Tory dinosaurs over two decades as a monument to bureaucracy and an obstruction to trade and this formed the mantra of Brexit that was repeated ad nauseam assuring all that Britannia would take back control.
> 
> And now we have Brexit and what do we see? The erection of barriers that has resulted in queues out of Dover to the EU,  the abandonment of trade into it from the EU, the burden of regulatory costs that has seen hundreds of thousands of British SMEs abandoning exports to their EU markets, the 30-40% drop-off in ferry/ lorry trade from Ireland to the EU through Wales and England in preference to Ireland direct to the EU, the 30% reduction in revenue for the Scottish fish exports to the EU, and of course the existential threat to the UK's processed food export market.
> 
> Truly, only the Brexit stupid could be this blind.
> 
> Brexit, the turd BoJo dumped on Britain.


Bombast repetition. If the alternative is a Labour government, there is no alternative.

----------


## taxexile

> the 30% reduction in revenue for the Scottish fish exports to the EU,


an unexpected and very welcome benefit.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> ^ who's rules are putting all those hurdles in the way? the solution is easy but the EU must maintain the rigidity of the market


The Brexitory government, you gormless buffoon. Before Brexit it was unfettered trade.

A bacterial growth on a toilet brush has more intelligence than the typical Brexit knuckle dragging oaf.

----------


## malmomike77

> And now we have Brexit and what do we see? The erection of barriers that has resulted in queues out of Dover to the EU, the abandonment of trade into it from the EU blah blah blah on and on and on





> ^ who's rules are putting all those hurdles in the way? the solution is easy but the EU must maintain the rigidity of the market





> The Brexitory government, you gormless buffoon. Before Brexit it was unfettered trade.


Its you wittering on about it daily you dullard, you do realise you are spending your twilight years bellyaching about a short term issue. In 5-10 years none of the issues you get so exercised about will matter, everyone will have moved on, except you and the EU it would seem.

----------


## Troy

Boris was grilled on both sides (is that bbq'd) in the Commons today following the issued, abridged, Sue Gray report. No surprises that he has reneged on his promise to have it published in full when it becomes available. 

Most shocking thing is that he didn't fall on his sword...but then again it's Boris so he wouldn't.

----------


## cyrille

Of course not.

Hell try to brazen things out as far as possible, and may well make it to the May local elections.

Thats unless he gets hit with a fixed penalty fine. Then hell have to go (but will still cling on as long as possible).

----------


## helge

I wonder when the brits will realise, that they have gotten their own little pathetic "Trump-Berlusconi" voted into Downing Street, and that they'd better step down from their high horse ?

Stiff upper lip, chaps


Laughing stock aound here

Good for you that Andrew is around to take some attention  :smiley laughing:

----------


## Seekingasylum

BoJo is in truth a manifestation of the dimwittedness and ignorance of the electorate, in much the same way Trump's election indicated that the American people had become increasingly stupid.

Both shared the same platform in deluding the public into thinking by voting for them their country would become richer and more powerful.

The thing is, and this is the real bugger, the Tory parliamentary fodder realise that if BoJo falls they face the very real prospect of losing their seats in the next election because, love him or loathe him, the Brexit voting majority are in the main indifferent to high ethical standards and don't mind that BoJo is a lying, lazy, egotistical, reckless clown, he's a "larf, innit, a jack-the-lad, a loveable rogue, and we love that, innit".

But then there is also the equal perception that those red-wall former voters will swing back when the consequences of Brexit and the Clown's new taxes impoverish them.

It seems the rank-and-file Brxitory slime will support BoJo even though he ignored the draconian laws he imposed on the ordinary Brit not so minded to share in his " I couldn't give a fuck" mindset.

----------


## Joe 90

> Brxitory


Did you drop an E :bananaman: 

Peace man!

Lord Boris has a nice sound to it :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

The UK electorate got what it richly deserves.

 :poo:

----------


## taxexile

the alternative at the time of the election was the brit hating terrorist loving corbyn, the fat racist pig flabbot and the violent uprising supporting macdonell.

even you would have voted for boris.

----------


## cyrille

I can assure you I would not.

----------


## bsnub

> BoJo is in truth a manifestation of the dimwittedness and ignorance of the electorate, in much the same way Trump's election indicated that the American people had become increasingly stupid.


Very true, but you need to frame that better. The American people who actually voted for Drumpf are stupid, and keep in mind he lost the popular vote twice. Bojo is very much trumpian and those that support him are equally buffoonish as him.

----------


## cyrille

> keep in mind he lost the popular vote twice.


Are you somehow trying to suggest that total fucking nutter, liar and charlatan becoming your President is somehow less of an indicator of stupid than BoJo becoming PM in the UK?

cos that aint gonna fly.

----------


## helge

I think that Trump had around 24 % of the electorate behind him in 2016 and Tories around 27-28 % in 2019.

I'd call that a draw, but it does seem that the brits are slightly dumber than their cousins.

(good that the scots has brains enough to dampen the persentage a bit  :Smile:  )

----------


## cyrille

> it does seem that the brits are slightly dumber than their cousins


Based on..?

(You like to get little digs like this in and then scurry away I notice)

----------


## bsnub

> Are you somehow trying to suggest that total fucking nutter, liar and charlatan becoming your President is somehow less of an indicator of stupid than BoJo becoming PM in the UK?


Of course not and you should know better than to ask me that.

----------


## bsnub

> I think that Trump had around 24 % of the electorate


Something like that.

----------


## cyrille

^^Why? You seem to be frequently rooting for 'TEAM YOU ESS EH!!' on here.

On food, on sports featuring men in tights, on boxing etc.

You seem to be firmly in the 'GET IN THE HOLE!!'  camp in all transatlantic comparisons.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> the alternative at the time of the election was the brit hating terrorist loving corbyn, the fat racist pig flabbot and the violent uprising supporting macdonell.
> 
> even you would have voted for boris.


Indeed, and if the electorate had voted for them we would have:-

Left Afghanistan in our socks.

Seen inflation hit 7% ravaging earnings and savings.

Watched over £100 billions spent by central government on socialist subsidy schemes 30% of which have been defrauded.

And seen another £100 billions spent on spurious 'levelling up ' schemes buying votes for nil tangible return.

Been the laughing stock of the civilised world.

And seen the entire agricultural industry turned on its head with the countryside now little more than a fucking theme park.

Yep Tax, thank God we never voted for Labour and Corbyn.

You dozy dullard.

Have you forgotten how to spell irony?

----------


## helge

> Based on..?


Tories got 14 mill votes out of 47 mill registered voters.  You do the math; I couldn't be bothered



> (You like to get little digs like this in and then scurry away I notice)


Had to get the girl from school; now I'm back.

Did you notice the smiley that came with my post ?

Here's another  :Smile: 

You have elected a buffoon (mostly due to your screwed political system), but so what ?

So did the US, Italy, Brazil and a whole lot of countries in Africa

 ::chitown::

----------


## Troy

Let's be fair, you can vote for anyone once, hoping for a good outcome, it's when you vote them in a second time that it becomes stupid.

The Tory party thought more about themselves and winning an election than they did about their own principles and the country. That was Cameron and it is his decision to have a referendum that led the country up the garden path to chez disaster...failed to understand he was fighting an unelectable idiot by the name of Farage.

----------


## Norton

> Let's be fair, you can vote for anyone once, hoping for a good outcome, it's when you vote them in a second time that it becomes stupid.


"Fool me once, shame on you; fool me twice, shame on me."

----------


## taxexile

all this opprobrium directed against boris because of social distancing and parties and cakes and wine whilst people were dying in hospitals.

no mention of the G7 climate change conference held in 2021, when all covid rules were abandoned and delegates flew in from all over the fucking world. no mention of the european cup final where 80,000 were encouraged to gather in a restriction free environment (all the while whilst poor mr bristlethwaite was breathing his last in cleckheaton general hospital whilst his grieving relatives were banned from visiting)

oh the hypocrisy of the naysayers.

it's utterly pointless and trivial, and totally irrelevant in the grand scheme of things.
bunter should indeed go, but not because he went to a party when he'd told the rest of us not to. he should go because his economic , environmental and energy policies are bankrupting the country....... and a labour government would be even more hysterical when it comes to the green agenda. the uk is sitting on enough gas, oil and coal to be completely self sufficient in energy, we dont need to import it from the usa or the middle east or from russia.

concentrate on the tech to clean up coal and gas burning and use our own reserves until safe nuclear energy is available, about 20 -25 years they say. 

carbon neutral by 2050? pah! 

its a ridiculous and unnecessary martyrdom we are heading for unless china, the usa et.al. agree to join us, which they havent and are unlikely to.

----------


## Seekingasylum

No, Tax, it seems your vision is obscured by those blinkers that came free with all that Brexitory Snake Oil pap you and 17 million other credulous idiots swallowed like mother's milk.

The man's election was simply an exercise in chaos theory and he is as unsuited to the rigours of high office as he is practising coitus interruptus.

He's an inveterate liar who throughout his life has manifested a chronic inability to accept that he can be wrong. His sly charm and japery are all behavioural tics designed to divert attention from his deficiencies and he is in fact riven with an insecurity that he pathologically suppresses under the absurd grand self delusion he is a statesman who should be loved by all.

Tax, he is a buffoon who has failed at everything: sacked by the Times for dishonesty, sacked by the leader of his party for dishonesty, divorced by his wife for serial deceit, lied to the Commons, broke laws that he drew up which he considered only fit for the general public and not him, and it seems that his only success,  as mayor of London ( a post that in fact required no work from him and was mainly titular ), is about to constitute a prosecution for malfeasance in which he took public money and showered it, together with other benefits, upon an American slut in return for her sexual favours.

Brexit destroyed the Conservative party but the dragon's teeth sown by BoJo when he put all the old guard to the sword are now breaking through and he is about to pay for his presumptuous vanity in actually thinking he is not a worthless jackass joker totally out of his depth and without any friends. 

Brexit was a joke Tax and BoJo was the punchline.

Britain is fucked, BoJo and his Brexit loons have killed you on so many levels and you still don't understand what has happened.

Enjoy.

----------


## malmomike77

> Enjoy.


We are, the future, but not something you'll need to worry about old bean.  :Smile:

----------


## Joe 90

Good old Boris has had a clear out, out with the old and in with the new. :UK:

----------


## helge

> Helge, you should have noticed that soap-dodgers can throw shade on anyone but only soap-dodgers can throw shade at soap-dodgers before they get all defensive.


We all went after the americans after they elected their sick puppet, and rightly so. I, for one , even blamed the entire american population. (hardly fair)

Now let's give the british electorate the same treatment.

They deserve it.

They got themselves a power horny narcissist.

Admit to your nemisis.

Or isn't it funny anymore ?

Luckily Boris is just a fart compared to Trumps shit.

Very little significance

Still; laughing stock of the civiliced world

----------


## malmomike77

^ not up to your usual standard. Shouldn't you focus on that non-entity you live in, the one thats barely heard on the world stage and is cowed under the Germans and French. The Germans sent hats, are you lot going to donate rashers to the front line?  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Can posters please confine themselves to the topic under debate and not indulge in piffling personal wiffle waffle.

To remind you, it is about a clownish PM and the idiots who put him there, a demographic so ably represented herein.

----------


## Troy

Well, that Savile accusation didn't win Boris any friends. The spin on the resignations was pretty weak as well. Signs of desperation but Boris won't resign.

The number of letters of no confidence still seems to be just a trickle rather than flooding in. I guess times are going to get even worse they all want Boris to take the fall.

Shit happens...Boris deserves all of it coming his way.

----------


## Seekingasylum

This Brexitory scum have no honour or ethic worth shit.

The current cabinet is divided into camps but are united in their unwillingness to be seen to take a stand.

If they do nail their colours to the mast and tell BoJo to fuck off and he survives then they are dead meat. If they are seen as loyal supporters to BoJo and crawl along the gutter with the fat, lying bastard and he then falls, they most certainly will follow him into oblivion - Gujurati Patel, Mogg, Not Cleverly, Raab C Brexit, Williamson, etc will be gutted and hung out to dry for sure.

What an utter shower of deadbeats.

Brexit, the turd that just keeps on giving, eh Tax?

----------


## Switch

> Can posters please confine themselves to the topic under debate and not indulge in piffling personal wiffle waffle.
> 
> To remind you, it is about a clownish PM and the idiots who put him there, a demographic so ably represented herein.


Ooooh matron! Irony is not dead after all.  :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

s.a.




> Brexit, the turd that just keeps on giving, eh Tax?
> 
> This Brexitory scum
> 
> Brexit 
> 
> Brexit


Can posters please confine themselves to the topic under debate ( boris) and not indulge in piffling personal wiffle waffle.

----------


## Troy

^ Boris and Brexit go hand-in-hand like Jack & Jill so it is totally within topic.

----------


## malmomike77

I'm hoping we'll see him out by the end of next week. Could have been done and dusted if it wasn't for that incompetent bitch Cresida sticking her nose in and as usual making a mess of the situation.

----------


## cyrille

It would be done and dusted - but nobody wants the job right now because of the utter shit storm to come. 

The perfect storm in which BREXIT is a factor.

----------


## malmomike77



----------


## Joe 90

The opposition is a protector of paedophiles...

Sir Keir was protected by police and removed by car near Parliament shortly after 17:00 GMT on Monday, having been surrounded by a group of demonstrators.

One person was heard to heckle Sir Keir, shouting: "Jimmy Savile."

It led some Tory MPs and party figures to urge Boris Johnson to withdraw his false claim linking Sir Keir to the failure to prosecute Savile.

----------


## cyrille

> The opposition is a protector of paedophiles...


So you support Johnson regarding his pathetic, desperate and baseless slur.

A new low for you - and there have been a lot. Wishing the elderly death from COVID so that their cash can be accessed, insinuating another poster is a paedophile, and now this.

----------


## Joe 90

It's not a baseless slur.

Sir Keir was head of the Crown Prosecution Service in 2009 when Surrey Police interviewed Savile and consulted a CPS lawyer who decided there was insufficient evidence for a prosecution to take place.

As Director of Public Prosecutions (DPP), Keir Starmer was the most senior public prosecutor in England and Wales and responsible for leading the CPS.

----------


## malmomike77

He was also around during the Asian grooming gang period and its taken over a decade to bring some of this scrum to justice, we are still trying to deport them which is being held up by his mates in the judiciary with their endless appeals.

----------


## cyrille

^^Try posting your own words rather than just unattributed c+p.

C'mon, challenge yourself -  communicate in your first language in your own words

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

His own staff are resigning and up in arms about bojo's bs, but you're defending it after KS was surrounded and jostled by far right nutters last night.

You're aware of MPs being murdered by these sadsack nutters, right?

----------


## Joe 90

> C'mon, challenge yourself - communicate in your first language in your own words


Why are you defending Starmer?

----------


## cyrille

You're a fkin halfwit.

----------


## Joe 90

No answers then, just insults.
Typical :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

 :UK:

----------


## taxexile

once again the media mob pile into boris for his comments, when the blame falls squarely on the shoulders on those who harassed starmer.

the bbc are all over this today, with their usual biased reporting.

when rees mogg and his children were recently harassed by a large mob of left wing anarchists on the doorstep of their home it was forgotten about in a day, and the politician whose speeches instigated the harassment was certainly not held responsible for it. it was blamed fairly and squarely on the mob......yesterday was no different.  

the hypocrisy of the media is plain to see.

and surprise surprise , it is the bbc that bears most of the responsibility for protecting saville, they knew about his activities for years, and their reluctance, along with that of the police to investigate and report on the appalling muslim grooming gangs is yet another stain on their reputation of the institutions that seek at every opportunity to undermine civilised life in the uk and replace it with their idea of a woke utopia.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> It's not a baseless slur.
> 
> Sir Keir was head of the Crown Prosecution Service in 2009 when Surrey Police interviewed Savile and consulted a CPS lawyer who decided there was insufficient evidence for a prosecution to take place.
> 
> As Director of Public Prosecutions (DPP), Keir Starmer was the most senior public prosecutor in England and Wales and responsible for leading the CPS.


You gormless ignorant fuckwit, the CPS is required to consider a prosecution on the basis of the evidence gathered by the police. It is not an investigative agency. As it stood, the relevant prosecutor considered the weight of evidence which would have had to cross a threshold " in the public interest "  before a prosecution could be mounted. As ever, the police would have been told the decision would be reviewable in the light of any further evidence being unearthed.

The CPS is a national organisation comprising 14 areas prosecuting 1 million cases annually and delivers annually over 460,000 charging decisions.

And of course the DPP is responsible for every one of those decisions - not the CP, not the SCP, not the BCP nor even the CCP, but the DPP himself.

You twat.

You fucking idiot.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Tax, the media are simply reflecting the opinion of decent MPs and folk everywhere. BoJo is an incoherent, worthless opportunist who evidently will say anything that pops into his drunken, addled, wee head if he thinks it will distract attention from the opprobrium that is deservedly being heaped on him.

The only halfwits out of step on the Starmer issue are his Brexitory sycophants desperately clinging to their soon-to-be destroyed careers, the Daily Telegraph and, evidently, your good self.

----------


## cyrille

> Tax, the media are simply reflecting the opinion of decent MPs


And also many Tory MPs.

Why is everyone in the UK on this forum an oblivious right wing fkwit?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Brexiteers are by definition fucking idiots.

----------


## Backspin

> Brexiteers are by definition fucking idiots.


Thanks for that addendum. We wouldn't have been able to ascertain your opinion on the subject without it. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joe 90

> Why is everyone in the UK on this forum an oblivious right wing fkwit?


Sweeping generalisation by a champagne socialist. 

You'll find we are more centre than right wing.

Somebody has to keep the equalibrium to stop the nutters on the fringes of society  :UK:

----------


## Joe 90

People in the "real world" don't care about parties held in Downing Street during lockdown, the new leader of the House of Commons says.

Mark Spencer told BBC Radio Nottingham "what really mattered" to people was their energy bills, NHS backlogs and jobs.

Spencer replaced Jacob Rees-Mogg as Commons leader in a cabinet reshuffle.

He was formerly the government chief whip, in charge of party discipline.

The Sherwood MP said he could not comment further on government lockdown parties because of the police investigation, but said: "Clearly people were having a drink, I've done that. I've had a drink of alcohol during Covid."

He said: "When you get out into the real world and you talk to real people, my experience is they are saying to me 'you know what really matters to me is the cost of my energy bills, the NHS backlog post-Covid, making sure the economy is growing and my job is secure'."

----------


## helge

> You'll find we are more centre than right wing.


Exactly what Prayut says about his regime  :Smile: 



> People in the "real world" don't care about parties held in Downing Street during lockdown, the new leader of the House of Commons says.


Some might care, that they have a clown as PM, with poor judgement, and without experience in appointing some advisers with sense and knowledge in how to behave.

He is such an easy target

I predict that he won't last  :Smile: 





> Why is everyone in the UK on this forum an oblivious right wing fkwit?


Thailand does attract these types; a step up on the class system ladder maybe

----------


## Troy

> People in the "real world" don't care about parties held in Downing Street during lockdown, the new leader of the House of Commons says.
> 
> Mark Spencer told BBC Radio Nottingham "what really mattered" to people was their energy bills, NHS backlogs and jobs.
> 
> Spencer replaced Jacob Rees-Mogg as Commons leader in a cabinet reshuffle.


Thanks, I missed that change. I see they have made J R-M Minister for Brexit Opportunities... :rofl:  :rofl:   :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## malmomike77

Seems the grey man has had a new set of dentures, he's certainly breaking them in on Boris. Whilst i don't disagree with any of his points its interesting that he's taken so long to voice them, he's either been in stasis or more likely is part of a scheduled effort to ensure Boris is kept in the publics mind over his misdemeanours.

Johnson broke law over No 10 parties, says ex-PM Sir John Major

Boris Johnson and his officials "broke lockdown laws" over parties held in Downing Street, Conservative former Prime Minister Sir John Major has said.

He accused the government of feeling it "need not obey the rules", adding: "Outright lies breed contempt."

Sir John's comments come while 12 gatherings are still being investigated by the Metropolitan Police.

He also said the UK's reputation was "being shredded", but Mr Johnson called this "demonstrably untrue".

The prime minister, speaking on a visit to Poland, declined to comment further on Sir John's criticisms, adding: "I'm going to have plenty to say about all that in due course."

He said he wanted to concentrate on diplomacy, after talks on the Ukraine crisis with Polish counterpart Mateusz Morawiecki.

The Met is reviewing its previous decision not to investigate a Christmas quiz in No 10 in 2020, after the Mirror published a photograph of Mr Johnson with three aides - wearing tinsel and a Santa hat - near a bottle of sparkling wine.

It also announced on Wednesday that it was emailing more than 50 people as part of its existing inquiry into lockdown parties, which could lead to fines for those found to have broken Covid rules.

Downing Street said the prime minister, known to have attended three gatherings, had so far not been contacted.

Boris and Carrie Johnson are expected to be contacted by the Metropolitan Police

But, in a speech to the Institute for Government think tank, Sir John said: "At No 10, the prime minister and officials broke lockdown laws.

"Brazen excuses were dreamed up. Day after day the public was asked to believe the unbelievable. Ministers were sent out to defend the indefensible - making themselves look gullible or foolish."

Sir John, in office from 1990 to 1997, added that current ministers thought that "they, and they alone, need not obey the rules, traditions, conventions... of public life.

"The charge that there is one law for the government and one for everyone else is politically deadly, and it has struck home."

Sir John, who has previously criticised Mr Johnson over his handling of Brexit and called the government "politically corrupt" in its treatment of Parliament, urged the prime minister to introduce a "fully independent" guardian of ethics in politics.

"Lies can become accepted as fact, which... has consequences for policy and for reputation," he said.

"That is why deliberate lies to Parliament have been fatal to political careers, and must always be so."

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-60331189

----------


## helge

> He accused the government of feeling it "need not obey the rules"


Isn't all upper class brats brought up like that ?

Rules and regulations are for the peasants


Joe and yourself have picked a telling Idol there, Malmø Mike

Congrats  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

what idol? i can't stand the man, he's only marginally less loathsome than Micron or Verhorfshite or any of your Euro leeches that swan around Brussels making rules.

----------


## helge

> i can't stand the man


Apologies then



> he's only marginally less loathsome


Oh

Apology retracted  :Smile:

----------


## malmomike77

Well some good news to finish the day on. The bitch came out earlier with lame excuses for shit happening on her watch but has subsequently resigned, just like Hogan-howe and both never held to account for their incompetence (Civil Servants). Hopefully they will finally install a head of Met that actually earns their money. Perhaps even investigates the Partygate stuff properly.

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-60340525

----------


## Seekingasylum

> what idol? i can't stand the man, he's only marginally less loathsome than Micron or Verhorfshite or any of your Euro leeches that swan around Brussels making rules.



The greatest woe to beset our cyber connected world is the rather dismal phenomenon of ignorant dimwitted oafs combining to confer power upon those who readily exploit their credulous stupidity in order to gain an advantage not otherwise available to them.

That is why the Americans got Trump and Britain fell out of the EU and as a consequence got BoJo the Clown and his Brexitory loons, and Putin was empowered to regain the Soviet Empire.

Well done Tromsotwat, you and your ilk have certainly made your mark.

£ Sterling remains trashed, inflation is at 7%, the economy is losing £60 billions annually from lost EU trade, the Conservative party in turmoil trying to kill a dead duck clownish PM, the UK is now a standing joke little more than a figure of fun on the world stage, N.Ireland is returning to sectarian conflict and stagflation is now firmly taking root.

Yet in 2015 Cameron won a majority victory and formed a stable government. The IMF and OECD praised the UK as a leading European nation in recovering from the 2008 crash, £ Sterling was then regarded as a viable reserve currency alternative to the US$, trading at $1.54 and Euro 1.34, debt was reducing and unemployment falling, optimism was rising and the £ bought 54 baht.

And then we had Brexit.

Two elections and two PMs later and the country is in chaos with a rudderless government U-turning at every juncture, and a lying drunken buffoon as circus ringmaster.

Truly, we are in The Age of The Stupid.

----------


## malmomike77

Your morning constitutional is a bit garbled today.




> optimism was rising and the £ bought 54 baht.


one point is clear, this has been a major issue for you and one which clearly sent you over the edge. Its obvious to all who've had to wade through your daily bleats that you weren't prudent enough in your financial planning to cope with the pound dropping and spunked your wad into a flat which you can't sell. Living abroad is risky, more so when you don't leave yourself options for extraction with the biggest single one being able to just walk away and leave whatever you've invested.

Its been said before but its worth repeating that despite your self publicised intelligence you made some amateurish life choices, of course you weren't alone, there was a whole host of English lumpen retirees who migrated to Pattaya on a Govt pension for the azure seas, cheap skank and 70THB but sadly the party didn't last.

----------


## Joe 90

> there was a whole host of English lumpen retirees who migrated to Pattaya on a Govt pension for the azure seas, cheap skank and 70THB but sadly the party didn't last.


 :smiley laughing:  :UK: 

Don't forget the sausages.



> Idol


Not my idol mate, I can't stand the cvnt or any politician. 
Trouble is there is no one else to do the job at the moment.
I'd have a crack at it, but I didn't go to Eton or shag greasy pigs for sport.

----------


## Seekingasylum

So, in response to my observation on the current status quo and how we got here ( a difficult read for the idiot, I grant you but then that's what you get when casting pearls before swine), the oaf spouts an ill-conceived personal diatribe founded seemingly on little more than the imaginings of an inferior intellect unhampered by any knowledge.

God, you blue collar oiks are such a bore.

----------


## malmomike77

> an ill-conceived personal diatribe founded seemingly on little more than the imaginings of an inferior intellect unhampered by any knowledge.


Nope, you've poured your heart out about the situation you and your fellow pensioners found themselves in. In fact, by dint of them not having a lump sum from their civil service pension to waste on a flat in Thailand they were lucky enough to just walk away but you, well how's the view?

----------


## Seekingasylum

Quite bizarre you really believe your twaddle.

So, where did you dig your ditches?

----------


## malmomike77

^ Clearly not either side of the roads to the bridges you burnt to end up in your predicament  :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oh please, don't be coy.

Where did you get those wee mitts dirty?

----------


## malmomike77

^ not behind a desk and looking back at my life thinking wtf have i achieved to land myself in whore central with no means to get out unless some chinky or russian is equally mad enough to throw money at a scam :Smile:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Tromsotwat, judging by that chip on your shoulder, your basic literacy, and your oafish comments so redolent of society's lower end incapable of expressing any view that is not rooted in rightwing  bigotry and prejudice, I should think your pension prospects are abysmal and you live a life as limited as your intellect is stunted. 

Truly, you are fodder for The Age of The Stupid.

As well as a blue collar oik, of course.

----------


## malmomike77

> I should think your pension prospects are abysmal and you live a life as limited as your intellect is stunted.


Well if it makes you just a jot happier with your lot then yes; i've no money in the bank, no investments, no place that I own to call my own and i will have to wait over a decade until i get my Govt pension. If you hang around long enough i can tell you how it feels to live in such reduced circumstances and have to live off my kids financial compassion.

Did we ever establish if you had children to help bail you out, i don't think you have as you are far too self centred to have time for anyone else but yourself which makes it all the more ironic that with so much time to think about yourself you fuked up so badly. :Smile: 

Now back to Boris. I note he's paying for his own legal representation or as is more likely he's getting a "Friend" to help with it.

----------


## Seekingasylum

If it is true what you say then I feel sorry for you but, really, what is the point of consoling yourself in futile conjecture imagining others are somehow in the same leaky boat as you albeit in differing circumstances. Certainly, your daft assumptions about me are quite misplaced.

I suggest you take up another hobby.

----------


## helge

> the UK is now a standing joke little more than a figure of fun on the world stage,


Yes

There is always a positive



> Tromsotwat


 ::doglol:: 

Next: Oslooaf ?

----------


## david44

> Next: Oslooaf ?


 na wonderful blunderful

COPENbogan

----------


## helge

Hey !!!

----------


## panama hat

> Two elections and two PMs later and the country is in chaos with a rudderless government U-turning at every juncture, and a lying drunken buffoon as circus ringmaster.


Sums up the situation quite nicely

----------


## sabang

About the only anglo country that doesn't describe is NZ.

----------


## panama hat

> About the only anglo country that doesn't describe is NZ.


You're right, Ardern hasn't been seen drunk yet.  As for the rest . . . is it an Anglo thing?




> a rudderless government U-turning at every juncture,


Sounds about right

----------


## cyrille

> Sounds about right


You already posted three hours ago to agree with that. 

wtf is wrong with you?

You're reaching FaRT levels of repetition.

----------


## Switch

> Two elections and two PMs later and the country is in chaos with a rudderless government U-turning at every juncture, and a lying drunken buffoon as circus ringmaster.
> 
> Truly, we are in The Age of The Stupid.


 …. a description that could easily be applied to any democratic or authoritarian government globally. Especially all those selecting an alternative route out of the current pandemic. Your constant critique and whining marks you in the same iconic intellect class as Backspin and Chico. At least they have the excuse of a poor education.  :Smile:

----------


## helge

> a description that could easily be applied to any democratic or authoritarian government globally.


Hmm

 :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

^^Clearly no idea what 'iconic' means.

Just wish he'd topped it, off, with his trademark punctuation.

----------


## panama hat

> You already posted three hours ago to agree with that.


And I was so correct that a second post was required . . . or a second post was required because you're too thick to understand it the first time, stalker-boy. 







> Clearly no idea what 'iconic' means.


Luckily the forum has you to correct everyone now that you have absolutely sweet f.a. to do.  Well done you.

You are crankier than usual, sybille . . . what's up?

----------


## DrWilly

> And I was so correct that a second post was required . . . or a second post was required because you're too thick to understand it the first time, stalker-boy. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily the forum has you to correct everyone now that you have absolutely sweet f.a. to do.  Well done you.
> 
> You are crankier than usual, sybille . . . what's up?


Retirement not all its cracked up to be,,,for a TEFLr

----------


## cyrille

Oh look, Bill and Ben up each other's cracks again.

----------


## panama hat

Oh look, sybille's following taxidriver with his homo-erotic wishlist and rants.

Retirement for a TEFLer isn't that great, is it, sybille . . .

----------


## Switch

> Oh look, sybille's following taxidriver with his homo-erotic wishlist and rants.
> 
> Retirement for a TEFLer isn't that great, is it, sybille . . .


A bit of a stretch? Cyrille and Tax are polar opposites. Cyrille is a grammar nazi, with nothing better to do. Tax will at least look at the big picture to support his opinions. It’s useful to have opposites that don’t need to bear invented comparisons.

----------


## cyrille

‘Looks at the bigger picture’ = ‘He’s right wing, like me’.

Thankfully you clowns don’t agree with over 60% of the electorate, who want Johnson gone.

----------


## cyrille

> 'Looks at the bigger picture' = 'He's right wing, like me'.


And can there be anything more indicative of a failure to see the bigger picture than that?

----------


## Backspin

> stalker-boy.


Playing the stalker card in a shit fight is just weak

----------


## Switch

> ‘Looks at the bigger picture’ = ‘He’s right wing, like me’.
> 
> Thankfully you clowns don’t agree with over 60% of the electorate, who want Johnson gone.


That post is much too long for your usual pithy responses. Must have touched a nerve  :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

Y-a-w-n

Could you _be_ any more predictable and empty headed?

----------


## Switch

> Y-a-w-n
> 
> Could you _be_ any more predictable and empty headed?


That’s better. Much closer to your normal, short and worthless response.  :Smile: 

At least you are not bothering other posters with your pointless trivia.  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Boris and Rashi are ignoring calls to resign following their first fine for illegal parties at no10. 
Apparently that was the smallest of the parties, there are another 3, or so, to go with probably bigger fines.
Failing to adhere to their own policies must be worthy of a day in the stocks or public birching.

----------


## PAG



----------


## Switch

> Boris and Rashi are ignoring calls to resign following their first fine for illegal parties at no10. 
> Apparently that was the smallest of the parties, there are another 3, or so, to go with probably bigger fines.
> Failing to adhere to their own policies must be worthy of a day in the stocks or public birching.


This is a real problem for the Tory party.
Two jobs where the mp’s and the electorate want to see the incumbent off, but in both cases, no one wants the poisoned chalice. What to do eh!

----------


## cyrille

> Thankfully you clowns dont agree with over 60% of the electorate, who want Johnson gone.


Two thumping losses for the tories in local by-elections last night. 

The tory worms will now turn. 

The next couple of weeks should be fun.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mendip

From the Telegraph...

3:48am
Tiverton Tory candidate 'locks herself in room'
Helen Hurford, the Tory candidate for Tiverton and Honiton, has locked herself in the room previously reserved for media interviews at the constituency's election count in a sports centre in Crediton, the Press Association has reported.

Ms Hurford is reportedly refusing to speak to any press.

At around 3.30am Ms Hurford arrived at the election count where she is projected to lose the previously safe Conservative seat.

----------


## Joe 90

> Two thumping losses for the tories in local by-elections last night.


Protest votes at this...

Retail sales fall as people cut back on food shopping - BBC News

Will labour or the Lib Dems do any better?

----------


## cyrille

:Very Happy: 

Could they possibly do anything even approaching worse?

----------


## malmomike77

> Will labour or the Lib Dems do any better?


at what?

----------


## Joe 90

> at what?


Exactly

----------


## Troy

Do the Press deliberately grab the wrong end of the stick when they feel like it? 

*Boris Johnson 'actively thinking about' third term as PM

*The prime minister was asked if he would like to serve a full second term in office - to 2028 or 2029.

"At the moment I'm thinking actively about the third term and what could  happen then, but I will review that when I get to it," he told  reporters.

Boris Johnson '&#39;'actively thinking about'&#39;' third term as PM - BBC News

Clearly not a comment to be taken seriously...

Looks like everyone wants rid of him at the moment.

----------


## malmomike77

Sunak and Javid have resigned, surely he's got to go now.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62048657

----------


## Joe 90

> Sunak and Javid have resigned, surely he's got to go now.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-politics-62048657


Good riddance to those two wasters.

Now Boris can get on with the job.

A great statesman with his rightful place in history for getting Brexit done :UK:  and steering the Royal Britannia through the stormy Covid sea :UK:

----------


## Troy

^ If by getting on with the job, you mean ruining the UK, I think he's already managed that.

----------


## david44

Goodbye Boris

----------


## panama hat

Rats leaving the sinking ship Britannia ... with Brexit-Boris at the helm.

----------


## sabang

I don't think Boris' government can survive this. We'll see.

----------


## DrWilly

> Good riddance to those two wasters.
> 
> Now Boris can get on with the job.
> 
> A great statesman with his rightful place in history for getting Brexit done and steering the Royal Britannia through the stormy Covid sea



Nice troll.  :Trolling:

----------


## Norton

> I don't think Boris' government can survive this. We'll see.


Nor do I but could be Brits are "collectively stupid" like Americans.  :Wink:

----------


## cyrille

69% of Britons say BoJo should resign.

----------


## Joe 90

> 69% of Britons say BoJo should resign.


69% of Cyrille is a crayon chomping Cockwomble!

Pull another statistic out of your arse while you crack open a breakfast Cheers beer :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

> A great statesman with his rightful place in history for getting Brexit done and steering the Royal Britannia through the stormy Covid sea


I hope this is a joke.

----------


## cyrille

Joe pissed as a fart again, I see.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Backspin

> Joe pissed as a fart again, I see.


Pissed as a fart. Strange combination that. Are you high ?

----------


## aging one

> Pissed as a fart. Strange combination that. Are you high ?


Skiddy do you understand time differences? We are 14 hours ahead of you. 

Are you stupid?

----------


## cyrille

> Are you stupid?


Surely a question already resoundingly answered in the affirmative.

----------


## malmomike77

> Goodbye Boris


I was rather hoping that i'd read he's resigned when i got up but the idiot is still there, the only way he'll leave is in a box. Can someone run him over on his morning amble please.

----------


## malmomike77

He's going to run out of people for his cabinet soon and be down to Sharon from the Bingo hall, Abu the corner shop owning pedo and Winston the yardie who's been awaiting extradition for 9 years.


Boris Johnson fights for political survival as cabinet ministers quit

Boris Johnson is fighting for political survival after two of his top ministers attacked his leadership and resigned.

Chancellor Rishi Sunak and Health Secretary Sajid Javid quit within 10 minutes of each other, followed by a flurry of junior ministers and aides.

Critics said it was "over" for the prime minister, while Labour said the party he led was corrupted.

But Mr Johnson made it clear he planned to stay on as he moved to shore up his government with a cabinet reshuffle.

He named Nadhim Zahawi as the new chancellor, while the prime minister's chief of staff, Steve Barclay, has become health secretary.

Mr Johnson - who is facing the most serious leadership crisis of his premiership so far - will come under further pressure later on Wednesday as he faces MPs at Prime Minister's Questions.

He is also due to give evidence to the Liaison Committee - a group of MPs who scrutinise the government's policy and decisions.

Neither Mr Javid or Mr Sunak have publicly spoken since standing down, but their resignation letters on Tuesday were highly critical of the PM.

Mr Javid warned the leadership was not "acting in the national interest", while Mr Sunak said the public expected government to be conducted "properly, competently and seriously".

Opposition party leaders urged cabinet ministers to join the pair and resign, and Labour Leader Sir Keir Starmer said he was ready for a snap general election.

Conservative MP and former chief whip, Andrew Mitchell, told BBC Newsnight it was "over" for Mr Johnson, saying "he has neither the character nor the temperament to be our prime minister" - and the only question was how long the affair would go on.

But no Tory MPs have declared a leadership challenge against the prime minister and several ministers have rallied around the PM, including Foreign Secretary Liz Truss - one potential contender to replace him as Tory leader.

She said she was "100% behind the PM", while cabinet ministers including Dominic Raab, Michael Gove, Therese Coffey and Ben Wallace also indicated they would be staying in the government.

Tory backbencher Daniel Kawczynski suggested the resignations would ultimately strengthen Mr Johnson's position, adding they "could have triggered an avalanche against the prime minister but it hasn't".

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-politics-62059032

----------


## HermantheGerman

Holding on to Boris?
Seems to me the same sad situation as holding on to Trump. 
Those Limeys and Yanks are same same  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## malmomike77

^ You mean covering your arse whilst you have to walk the tightrope with Russia over maintaining gas supplies 

 ::doglol::

----------


## harrybarracuda

If he gets away with it again we're going to have to start calling him Teflon.

----------


## Norton

> If he gets away with it again we're going to have to start calling him Teflon.


We had one. Good old Ronnie Reagan.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> We had one. Good old Ronnie Reagan.


Yeah but in fairness he couldn't even remember his own name.

----------


## taxexile

> Oh look, sybille's following taxidriver with his homo-erotic wishlist and rants.


thats rich coming from siloms seminal semen syphoning shithead.

----------


## DrWilly

> If he gets away with it again we're going to have to start calling him Teflon.



its 12 months before they can hold another no confidence motion against him. Hes sitting pretty for now. So much so one could be forgiven for thinking he engineered that first weak attempt to clear him for another year

----------


## Happy As Larry

^ My understanding is that the 1922 committee rules can be changed quite easily.
Very soon there is an election for the 1922 executive likely to be won by all anti Boris mps.
I am pretty sure that there will be another no confidence vote well before the 12 months

----------


## Norton

Watching PM questions session. Some hilarious banter. Line from Labour.
A sinking ship leaving the rat.

----------


## taxexile

> Some hilarious banter. Line from Labour.
> A sinking ship leaving the rat.


The kneeler is a humourless bore, that funny must have been written by one of his staff.

One would think that time is now up for Boris, and even I, as someone who quite likes Boris' maverick style of leadership, think that enough is enough and that he should now resign before he is defenestrated, but somehow I suspect he may be with us for a while yet.

----------


## malmomike77

> One would think that time is now up for Boris, and even I, as someone who quite likes Boris' maverick style of leadership, think that enough is enough and that he should now resign before he is defenestrated, but somehow I suspect he may be with us for a while yet.


Hopefully he'll get a call from the chair of the 1922 but even then the limpet won't go and there will be another vote. He needs to go now or else the Tory's will face a blood bath in the next election.

----------


## malmomike77

Knives are out, lets hope he listens



A group of cabinet ministers, including the chief whip, Transport Secretary Grant Shapps and NI Secretary Brandon Lewis are about to tell the PM to resign, BBC News understands


Nadhim Zahawi, only yesterday appointed as chancellor, is believed to be among them


Michael Gove, another senior member of the cabinet, has also told Johnson to step down


At least 34 ministers and aides have quit the government since yesterday when Sajid Javid and Rishi Sunak said they were resigning


Boris Johnson latest: Group of cabinet ministers will tell Johnson to resign - BBC News

----------


## Troy

I do hope that Liz Truss backing Boris will ruin any chance of her leading the party. She is painfully incompetent and has no place in the FO.

----------


## malmomike77

^ No chance. The danger is he will try to push for a snap election, he's mad enough.

----------


## Troy

The good news is that the whole Johnson Cabinet will be tainted. That means Priti Patel is ruined too, one hopes the Rwanda deal will be scuppered as well.

----------


## malmomike77

> the whole Johnson Cabinet will be tainted


Nope, even if he leaves , some will stay under a new PM.

----------


## david44

The Farty's over

----------


## david44

Indeed a rare example of the shits leaving a sinking rat.

If you think Boris is awful have a peek at some of the alternative snouts approaching the trough, jostling  fr power , Zaharwi, , Shapps, Dorries McVey, Gove, Hunt, Reece Mogg , Eustice etc

it ain't Pritti as if the good Lord is punishing England for its years of lax racism, foolhardy Brexit and bringing Literature, Syphilis, Pound Sterling Protestantism, law. crappers, , railways and convicts to the blighted convicts forced to live in Van Diemen'sland with free paddy's on every transport until the Ten Pound Poms (Chav resettlement and abducted child labour scheme got up and running)

----------


## malmomike77

Have a glance across the dispatch box too.

----------


## david44

21.20
*Johnson sacks Gove as levelling up secretary*Michael Gove, the levelling up secretary, has been sacked. This was first reported by the BBC, and has been confirmed by the Guardian.

----------


## Joe 90

Well I refuse to join the lynch mob and box Boris.

Have you heard the baying mob outside downing street on the news.

What exactly has he done wrong???

----------


## DrWilly

42 resignations (ministers and aides) in 24 hours… he won’t have a party left

----------


## DrWilly

> What exactly has he done wrong???



Try reading the news occasionally, shitty.

----------


## Joe 90

Wouldn't it be great if the traitors, back stabbers and media lost!!!

Of course they won't give up, akin to a pack of dogs with a bone.

I note the 42 resignations are just cabinet resignations and not proper resignations where one stops collecting a very generous salary and expenses. 

Hypocrites and parasites the lot of them.


FFS name one person who can do a better job than Boris apart from me?

----------


## dirk diggler

> FFS name one person who can do a better job than Boris apart from me?


Gumbo from ID

----------


## Joe 90

^ :smiley laughing: 

Here's a great video from one of my fav youtubers!

Brexit,binging,Boris, it has it all...

----------


## Norton

> Hypocrites and parasites the lot of them.


Label them as you please but as politicians do they are reflecting the sentiments of folks in their constituencies. If the current polls are correct the numbers are simply not there for the Tories to remain in power or for the reelection of the turncoat MPs.

----------


## DrWilly

> note the 42 resignations are just cabinet resignations and not proper resignations where one stops collecting a very generous salary and expenses


Extraordinarily astute observation. TD really is fortunate to have the likes of you here to share your wisdom.

----------


## Joe 90

> Extraordinarily astute observation. TD really is fortunate to have the likes of you here to share your wisdom.


I'm glad to have cleared that misunderstanding up for you :Smile:

----------


## cyrille

> FFS name one person who can do a better job than Boris apart from me?


If your job is lame trolling then, as the song goes, 'Nobody does it better'. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## malmomike77

So it looks like its up to the 1922 and rule change and confidence vote. In a perverse way this may work out for the Tories, if he'd clung on for another 6mtns to a year there would be little time left before the next election to turn things around.

----------


## Norton

As the PM dismissed repeated calls for him to go, a key ally warned: “If the party wants to overthrow the elected will of the people, they have to dip their hands in blood.”

Boris Johnson warns Tory rebels they'&#39;'ll need to '&#39;'dip hands in blood'&#39;' to force him out as he sacks Gove after 46 MPs quit | The Sun

----------


## KWAN

...

----------


## HermantheGerman

> ^ You mean covering your arse whilst you have to walk the tightrope with Russia over maintaining gas supplies


I don't know what gas and Russia has to do with B.J. ? 
But while we are at it...

Did you know that the U.K. would be one of the poorest countries in Europe if it did not have a oil and gas industry?
Now that's a fact Jack! And now go off to your sandbox you silly little toy.

----------


## Troy

Can Starmer just request a vote of no confidence in parliament and watch the government collapse?

Good time for a GE with Boris and Tory party in total disarray. 

Pity UK can't get a reversal of Brexit at the same time. What a total disaster that has been.

----------


## Mendip

BBC are reporting Boris is finally to resign today.

Can't do links with my phone.

----------


## cyrille

BoJo is now saying he'll resign, but should stay on as 'caretaker' PM until tory conference in the autumn.


 :smiley laughing: 


The man is completely delusional.


Just GO!

----------


## malmomike77

The 1922 and MPs won't wear that.

----------


## Norton

> BBC are reporting Boris is finally to resign today.
> 
> Can't do links with my phone.


Boris Johnson to resign as Tory leader and remain as PM until autumn - BBC News

----------


## Norton

What we have here is by any definition a cluster fuck.

----------


## taxexile

he will probably remain until a new leader has been elected.

boris,  not only a world class bon vivant, raconteur and priapic roue but the man who against all the odds manged to "get brexit done",  he was the man who prevented a known terrorist sympathiser, anti semite, marxist and traitorous brit hater from taking power, he was also the man who hastened the introduction of a covid vaccine before any other country in the world and the man who has galvanised the west into its unflinching support for ukraine, nowt wrong with any of that but unfortunately..........

..... his deviousness, his inability to quickly implement the obvious economic gains that brexit offers, his obsession with rushing the country towards an expensive and impossible net zero, his reluctance to confront the wave of woke sweeping the country, his inability to successfully control and oversee his appointees, the economic costs of covid and ukraine (that will probably see the end of a few more leaders) and of course the left led media witch-hunt that has plagued his every move have all conspired to bring him down.  

i'm sorry to see him go, but for the good of the country and of the party, his resignation is welcome.

i dont know who will succeed him, but it must be someone capable of seeing off the kneeler, his gobby deputy and their union paymasters.

----------


## Troy

> implement the obvious economic gains that brexit offers,


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## aging one

> boris, not only a world class bon vivant, raconteur and priapic roue


Too many words. Clown would have been fine.

----------


## dirk diggler

You can't rule out the possibility that beneath the carefully constructed veneer of a blithering idiot there lurks a blithering idiot

~ Boris Johnson

----------


## david44

Javid and Sanook the Poms have had the cowboys here come the Indians.
Just put a monkey on Javid at 43/5

Earlier today 



Steve Baker and Suella Brverman way run WTF
god help Blighty of course wiser counsel may chose Liz Thrush, Esther McVitie, Raab dud cheque banjaxxd as deputy dog

One day chancellor

The truely shitty heir of deviance will ring as a marker for next time Goldman's boys Avid Sajid  Javid and off shore Fishy really fear Damien err sorry Grant Shapps

Far better than yet another of Willy wonker the balcny Bumi reds maybe Tom Tug or Tobias Elwood

My pick Johnny Mercer the forces stalwary from my old area nr Tavistock and the "Moor" to back Wallace the fact he'll inevitably called Grommit wont worry a man of steel

Lets hope Blojo farks orf back to the big apple or Rwanda and takes Ugly Patel with him

Hunt's a Cvnt  but may have WEF support but bookies like Paddy Powers dont rate him

Brits need a stern goona Hailey Bury Cuter for handmaiden to Sir Squirrel Orthography of West Bumwich 4 PM


Stale news already

https://www.oddschecker.com/politics...prime-minister

got a monkey on Sajid Javid the guru of Goldmans and Easton at 43/5 he's seven to one now .



l

12th of July after some Orange Jews in baile Faiste its Manchester airport ad so Motley Crewe Station Where Chitty of the Mauve Lycra and Llanwrst-Limpwrist brigade party is invited to join the back Harry tendancy

PM for how many Ice cubes you'd like in a triple Grouse?

----------


## taxexile

Boris Johnson: The gravity-defying rule-breaker whose luck finally ran out.





> A look back at the turbulent career of a man who proclaimed he wanted to be 'world king' - as his time as prime minister comes to an end
> 
> By
> Harry de Quetteville
> 7 July 2022 • 9:21am
> 
> Even now Boris Johnson’s critics insist that he is a buffoon who doesn’t take the grandest office of state seriously. Yet as those who would unseat him have learned, becoming Prime Minister was the culmination of his life’s work, an against-the-odds achievement defying all political norms. He takes it very seriously indeed. He is certainly not about to relinquish it lightly.
> 
> In that, his current crisis epitomises a career of astonishing highs and lows, in which he has constantly broken rules or bent them to his own advantage, simultaneously beguiling and exasperating bosses, colleagues, friends, wives and lovers. Again and again he has been cut more slack than anyone else, because again and again his party, publisher or paramour sees that he reaches the parts that no one else can. 
> ...

----------


## PAG



----------


## malmomike77

My money is literally on Wallace

----------


## S Landreth

In other UK news today….

About 4 times lower than current cost of gas

Biggest renewables auction accelerates move away from fossil fuels

Fourth round of Contracts for Difference scheme secures almost 11GW of clean energy - enough to power around 12 million homes.

Business and Energy Secretary Kwasi Kwarteng said:


Eye-watering gas prices are hitting consumers across Europe. The more cheap, clean power we generate within our own borders, the better protected we will be from volatile gas prices that are pushing up bills.


Thanks to today’s record renewable energy auction, we have secured almost 11GW of clean, home-grown electricity – which would provide as much power as around 6 gas fired power stations.


These energy projects already have planning permission, now they have a funding contract in place. We’re going to these projects built as soon as possible to better protect millions of British families from rising costs.

Meanwhile some are still waiting…….




> .... and now for the good news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Shell revives huge North Sea gas field to boost Britain's energy security


 :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Good lord, there's a suggestion that Dominic Raab, as deputy PM, takes over. The guy who didn't even know the importance of the Dover crossing. It would be amusing if this was a TV series, but seriously...

The UK has been in deep sh1t since the Brexit vote and it's starting to show.

----------


## david44

Hopefully the last words from Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson the Turkish Sephardo/ashkenzi franco wanko  New Yorker who the man who pissed on 2 British wives countless kids and mistresses 

"Future is Golden"

Chris Steel will live stream once he gets his tool into the right slot

Harry for PM ewe know you want to 

Willy Wanker for Porfoloio without Balcony

Nevas Fluffa

Mendip Anna of the Duchy of Lancaster

Squirrel Miniser of Spelling "innit"

----------


## armstrong

You've edited it and it still makes zero sense.

----------


## OhOh

> About* 4 times lower* than current *cost of gas*


Where do you get the "4 times lower than current *cost of gas*" figure from? There are no costs indicated with reference to wind or gas.

Your link states this:

_"The competitive nature of the scheme has continued to place downward  pressure on prices - the per unit (MWh) price of offshore wind secured  in this round is almost 70% less than that secured in the first  allocation round, in 2015."

_70% less than, the original 2015 allocation price, from the previous round, for offshore wind.

----------


## OhOh

Whose next, Germany, France, Italy, NaGaStan, EU, Japan, Holland ....

Will *THE LORD* beat President Assad's record of seeing off leaders of foreign countries?

 :Smile:

----------


## hallelujah

> Will *THE LORD* beat President Assad's record of seeing off leaders of foreign countries?


Yes, no doubt those are fair elections and I'm sure Vlad will be made up with the results.

Because there's only one person to elect in Putin's elections, you fucking retard.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

This fella is even thicker than Willy.

----------


## S Landreth

> Where do you get the "4 times lower than current *cost of gas*" figure from?


Youre going to have to wait till I update the Fossil Fuel Alternatives thread next Wednesday.


 
But maybe taxexile will post an article written by a 22-year-old movie critic who has held 12 different jobs and works for the The Telegraph about the glowing numbers before then.

 :Smile:

----------


## Buckaroo Banzai

> Boris Johnson to resign as Tory leader and remain as PM until autumn - BBC News


Don't know much about British politics but I do know a clown when I see one. And it seems that as in the US, so in the UK the shelf Life of clowns is limited.
"*UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson resigns after mutiny in his party* "
UK Prime Minister Boris Johnson resigns after mutiny in his party - CNN

----------


## bsnub

> Don't know much about British politics but I do know a clown when I see one.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

> You’re going to have to wait till I update the “Fossil Fuel Alternatives” thread next Wednesday.
> 
> 
>  
> But maybe taxexile will post an article written by a 22-year-old movie critic who has held 12 different jobs and works for the The Telegraph about the glowing numbers before then.


Clean up on aisle 5, mods.

----------


## Hugh Cow

Well there goes the fun in British politics. Now for a sleepy Joe clone in No 10 to put us all to sleep. Whoever takes the chair it will be a poisoned chalice. Stamer wouldnt take the job at any price. He just has to wait for the next election and blame everything on the Torys. Much like Albanese in Australia, who now he is in power, surprisingly has stopped blaming the govt and started blaming International events. There are only 2 sure things when a govt changes. The rich get richer and the poor get poorer.

----------


## cyrille

> Whoever takes the chair it will be a poisoned chalice. Stamer wouldnt take the job at any price.


What in God's name are you wittering on about now, you silly old fart?   :Very Happy:

----------


## harrybarracuda

So how many lives did Boris end up having, because I'm sure there are a few cats going "Where the fuck did he get all those from"?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## cyrille

And he's not gone yet!  :Sad:

----------


## HermantheGerman

> .
> Will *THE LORD* beat President Assad's record of seeing off leaders of foreign countries?


*P U T L E R* and Assad are dictators. We all know how they end up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

It was inevitable.

----------


## S Landreth



----------


## Looper

> Well there goes the fun in British politics.


He is a divisive figure tae be shure.

But I will miss a bit of colour in the politcal landscape.

----------


## katie23

^I agree with loops.


Who will they show in the 2022 season (series) of the new Spitting Image? I liked the puppets representing BoJo, Gove, Cummings (the alien), Sunak, etc. Wow, most of the cast will be different! Even Angela Merkel is gone. They'll have to make new puppets. Good thing that Macron and The Queen are still around.  :Smile: 

One of my fave clips - Govey in Paris (there's a little bit of BoJo in there) 



 :Smile:

----------


## PAG



----------


## Norton

Who will replace Boris Johnson?

Defence Secretary Ben Wallace appears to be the favourite to replace Boris Johnson as PM and party leader among Tory party members.

A YouGov poll of 716 Conservative party members placed Ben Wallace just ahead of Penny Mordaunt, who was followed Rishi Sunak.

Who will replace Boris Johnson? - BBC News

----------


## Switch

> Who will replace Boris Johnson?
> 
> Defence Secretary Ben Wallace appears to be the favourite to replace Boris Johnson as PM and party leader among Tory party members.
> 
> A YouGov poll of 716 Conservative party members placed Ben Wallace just ahead of Penny Mordaunt, who was followed Rishi Sunak.
> 
> Who will replace Boris Johnson? - BBC News


When he was a serving officer in the Scots Guards, he had the distinction of the highest mess bar bill ever in that regiment.

----------


## panama hat

As usual spot on

----------


## hallelujah

> As usual spot on


Never ever trust a tory.

----------


## hallelujah

Needs updating, mind  :Smile:

----------


## beachbound

^ I was just gonna post that, but you beat me to it. Looks like the United States is not the only country capable of electing a complete “wanker”, to the highest office in the land.

----------


## hallelujah

> ^ I was just gonna post that, but you beat me to it. Looks like the United States is not the only country capable of electing a complete “tosser”, to the highest office in the land.


Unfortunately, like the US, we have a lot of dickheads who voted for Brexit and tory populism.

My mum says he's "a nice man."

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Edit: as a working class boy from a working class family, and who has campaigned for the Labour party, I will add that there are few things more frustrating than working class tory voters (we have some on here).

Do you even understand the contempt Boris and his ilk have for you?

----------


## malmomike77

> ^ I was just gonna post that, but you beat me to it. Looks like the United States is not the only country capable of electing a complete “wanker”, to the highest office in the land.


We try not to let them go full term

----------


## malmomike77

> Edit: as a working class boy from a working class family, and who has campaigned for the Labour party, I will add that there are few things more frustrating than working class tory voters (we have some on here).


The complete lack of financial nous makes sense now  :Smile:

----------


## OhOh

A new addition hung on President Assad's wall.

 :Smile:

----------


## taxexile

> Edit: as a working class boy from a working class family, and who has campaigned for the Labour party, I will add that there are few things more frustrating than working class tory voters (we have some on here).


we hear this a lot, the words "working class" in the same sentence as "tories" . usually uttered by  ranting hate filled nutters unable to come to terms with both their inadequacies and their failures.

does it mean that instead of having left  school with a few gcse's and a direction for the future,   it means someone who left school with a juvenile criminal record , 2 kids, 3 tattoos, and a huge chip on the shoulder blaming the world for the low self esteem and the life chances blown thanks to  laziness, lack of responsibility and a gnawing malicious envy of those peers who managed somehow to apply themselves, take chances and taste success.

so please, if i am wrong please lets have your definition of "working class"

----------


## Joe 90

Theres no class system anymore.

There's them with money and them with fvck all.

----------


## beachbound

> Unfortunately, like the US, we have a lot of dickheads


I wish too many dickheads were the problem, in the US. Trump supporters would have to evolve, over millions of years, to be classified as dickheads.

----------


## beachbound

> We try not to let them go full term


We’re trying to put ours in the pokey. 

Fingers crossed

----------


## DrWilly

> does it mean that instead of having left  school with a few gcse's and a direction for the future"



Im intrigued. Tell me more about a success story involving teaching scientific business English to Japanese dentists in ThailandAnd whcih GCSEs I would need to emulate that?

----------


## taxexile

incredible !!   the simian oaf has actually taken time off from tromboning his boyfriend to post yet another irrelevant comment.

----------


## Joe 90

I bet it was a rusty trombone as well.

----------


## DrWilly

> I bet it was a rusty trombone as well.



Really? You want to go down that path? Latch onto the old, repressed homosexual sexpest, taxi as your new buddy in your attempt to score one up on a perceived internet opponent?

----------


## DrWilly

> incredible !!   the simian oaf has actually taken time off from tromboning his boyfriend to post yet another irrelevant comment.



I might go and get a few GCSEs… which  ones do you advise? Suppose if I get English I’ll always have something to fall back on when times get hard, eh?

----------


## Joe 90

> Really? You want to go down that path? Latch onto the old, repressed homosexual sexpest, taxi as your new buddy in your attempt to score one up on a perceived internet opponent?


Myself and Tax have always had a mutual respect on here from the start you and your multinics however  :smiley laughing:

----------


## DrWilly

> Really? You want to go down that path? Latch onto the old, repressed homosexual sexpest, taxi as your new buddy in your attempt to score one up on a perceived internet opponent?





> Myself and Tax have always had a mutual ....



oookay.

----------


## panama hat

> Myself and Tax have always had a mutual respect on here from the start you and your multinics however


Yea, not something to be proud of, though.  He's a vile old man.  You're not.




> We’re trying to put ours in the pokey.
> 
> Fingers crossed


Why is it taking so damn long, though . . . 


A good piece by The Economist

----------


## DrWilly



----------


## taxexile

monkeypox



> Suppose if I get English I’ll always have something to fall back on when times get hard, eh?


the only thing you're likely to fall back on when it gets hard is your boyfriends smelly knob.

----------


## DrWilly

Back to homoerotic frission.


See a therapist.

----------


## cyrille

Christ, is he off again?

----------


## bsnub

> the only thing you're likely to fall back on when it gets hard is your boyfriends smelly knob.


The TD closeted homosexual has spoken once again.

----------


## aging one

Not only a raving one but a depraved one as well. His homoerotic episodes happen so often.

----------


## taxexile

the fact that you lot, (snivel, boner, snub and the ape) see anything remotely homo erotic or even erotic in my suggestive, allusive and disparaging comments says far more about you than it does about me.

----------


## DrWilly

> Christ, is he off again?


If one used the phrase off again it would imply that he had paused or stopped...




> the fact that you lot, (snivel, boner, snub and the ape) see anything remotely homo erotic or even erotic in my suggestive, allusive and disparaging comments says far more about you than it does about me.



Nope. It really does not.

----------


## bsnub

> the fact that you lot, (snivel, boner, snub and the ape) see anything remotely homo erotic or even erotic in my suggestive, allusive and disparaging comments says far more about you than it does about me.


Bullshit.

----------


## taxexile

> Bullshit.
> 
> Attachment 89244


thats rich coming from the booze addicted moron who has today accused another poster of brown hattery and posted homo pics on the dying forum thread.

----------


## bsnub

> posted homo pics on the dying forum thread.


A penis sock is a homo pic? It must have got your loins churning, your sick old duffer. 

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## taxexile

> penis sock


lets hope you keep your google search history away from prying eyes you drunken fool.

we already have aging ones cheerleader porn, cybils cctv set up, antrobertsons underpant selfies and the monkeys katoey in the teak door hall of fame, and now we can add bsnubs penis sock.

how proud you must all be.

----------


## DrWilly

> lets hope you keep your google search history away from prying eyes you drunken fool.


Whereas you do not need to search. You obviously have a few feeds going straight to your msn or hotmail account

----------


## taxexile

well, monkey brains, you are expert on hotmales.

----------


## DrWilly

> well, monkey brains, you are expert on hotmales.



your retorts are getting more and more lame. 

perhaps lay off the absinthe.

----------


## panama hat

> anything remotely homo erotic or even erotic in my suggestive, allusive and disparaging comments says far more about you than it does about me.


Umm . . . 


> the only thing you're likely to fall back on when it gets hard is your boyfriends smelly knob.


Pakistani immigrant and gay . . . please continue blaming being bullied all your life.

----------


## panama hat

Like a bad rash . . . but the population deserved it/him.  Democracy and all that.

----------


## harrybarracuda

So how long before Lord Boris then?

----------


## Backspin

> The TD closeted homosexual has spoken once again.


"I'm rubber you're glue ..." Holy fuck grow up.

How was the parade this year

----------


## Backspin

The doofus cuck Johnsons undoing was getting rid of Dominic Cummings. He was the brains behind the scene. And johnsons wife is who made that call. Plus Cummings was a Russophile. He wouldn't have advised him to go all in on Ukraine , for personal political gain. Which was a bombout

----------


## cyrille

Where do you get all of this utter manure from?

----------


## Backspin

> Where do you get all of this utter manure from?


I follow the limey politik 

The Duran - YouTube

----------


## panama hat

> grow up





> I follow the limey politik


Good Lord . . .

----------


## Seekingasylum

> That's his schtick.....vacuous tub-thumping without any substance. He's never lasted the course at anything because he cannot abide the tedium of mundanity, hard work and the truth. He prefers the dazzle-dazzle of oratory without any responsibility for translating empty, ill-considered promises and assurances into anything so mundane as good governance.
> 
> He is what he is, a vapid, narcissistic, lazy poseur who wants to be the centre of attention who detests work.
> 
> That is why he was the worst FS in modern history and is disregarded by practically everyone who prizes integrity, honour and responsibility.
> 
> Think of him as a precocious child who needs to be petted  but who has got a throbbing cock and has to fuck a lot, preferably with different women.


As ever, I was just so right in my analysis back in 2019.

He's gone, the £ Sterling is still devalued by 20+% and Brexit is an ever increasing disaster. 

And you heard it from me years ago.

Poor Tax, wrong, wrong, wrong.

----------


## Troy

Let everyone of the Tories that followed the Brexit path come to the same sticky end. They deserve to be processed in Rwanda.

----------


## taxexile

mystic meg



> As ever, I was just so right in my analysis back in 2019.
> And you heard it from me years ago.






no PM has been put under the microscope of hate like johnson has by the cabal of entitled, left leaning, eu loving, celeb journos and presenters.
we should all fear for democracy as they continue to brainwash and destroy.  labours miscreants, including the drug dealing children of politicians working as secretaries and  the mp who threatened an acid attack on a love rival, have had a very easy ride, whilst boris, who had a piece of cake during lockdown, has been crucified,

the thing that got boris was the bbc's 7 month continuous coverage of partygate which was then mutated into exaggerating any possible angle on sleaze. it was a blatant attempt at "regime change" partly in retaliation for getting brexit over the line and partly in retaliation to protect their licence fee.  the BBC is little more than the political broadcasting arm of the guardian and it needs to be wound down.

i dont think we have heard the last of boris, and all the holier than thou hypocrites gleefully rejoicing at his downfall better be careful what they wish for.  the kneeler and the fishwife would soon turn the country into a dictatorship ruled by men with tits, women with knobs, statue toppling crusties and hate-filled green activists, as the hard left, lurking in the background as always, take control.

----------


## malmomike77

> BBC is little more than the political broadcasting arm of the guardian and it needs to be wound down.


sadly this is true.

----------


## Troy

^ I couldn't disagree more. Johnson screwed up with Brexit, which was based on a pack of lies and he hasn't changed since. Dominic Cummings should have been forced to resign for his trip to Durham. Someone in government should have read the NI protocol before signing it. Partygate was a disgrace ...

...and then we have Rwanda.

Immigration is worse now than it was under the witch, May.

Not an ounce of honour left in the Tories. They need to be humiliated to their graves...

----------


## taxexile

> Johnson screwed up with Brexit, which was based on a pack of lies


silly me, and i thought it was a democratic decision based on a majority vote.

and boris did what he had to to implement that democratic decision, in spite of remainers using every underhand tactic in the book to prevent it.

----------


## malmomike77

> in spite of remainers using every underhand tactic in the book to prevent it.


civil servants too.

----------


## Edmond

> Gumbo from ID


Maybe off topic, anyone got a torrent for ID (the short name doesn't help  :Smile:  ), haven't watched that since being 16 drinking flagans of 6% cider.

----------


## Troy

> silly me, and i thought it was a democratic decision based on a majority vote.
> 
> and boris did what he had to to implement that democratic decision, in spite of remainers using every underhand tactic in the book to prevent it.


Indeed, silly you.

----------


## Joe 90



----------


## dirk diggler

> Maybe off topic, anyone got a torrent for ID (the short name doesn't help  ), haven't watched that since being 16 drinking flagans of 6% cider.


Watch I.D. 1995 - Free Movies

----------


## Joe 90

Mental movie that for the time.

----------


## david44

o' brien roasts Blojo

----------


## Seekingasylum

> silly me, and i thought it was a democratic decision based on a majority vote.
> 
> and boris did what he had to to implement that democratic decision, in spite of remainers using every underhand tactic in the book to prevent it.


Is it because you spent a lifetime gawping into the maw of your paying public, as you plied your dentistry trade, that you seem incapable of embracing any concept other than the superficial and vacuous? Blinkered, narrow minded, obtuse, hidebound and ultimately dimwitted are all terms that could have been coined from the very same crucible that formed your insularity. Poor Tax, if only you had yanked that pointy head of yours out of the parochial bigotry of northern fuckwittery then you might have had a better understanding of the world around you. 

The only thing the Clown BoJo delivered was an abortion that was given a transfusion of zombie life from a vast reservoir of English stupidity and ignorance manifested by the credulous and prejudiced manipulated by egregious charlatans proselytising a doctrine of lies and vacuous propaganda.

And how was this travesty midwifed? BoJo and his henchmen foozled the constituency dismayed by the sclerotic Corbyn into thinking they would become rich if they voted for the Brexitory filth and they won a landslide victory. He then stabbed the DUP in the back, after lying to them he would not create a border in the Irish Sea, and signed a WA that did precisely that. Ireland is once again in conflict and the Eu is preparing to take the UK to court as it tries to wriggle out of its international agreements in order to pander to the DUP bigots threatening sectarian war again.

BoJo was always a liar, a narcissistic sociopath whose incompetence was only exceeded by his inability and unwillingness to admit to it.  Factor into that psyche of weakness his reckless and tawdry instincts for self indulgence, his greed and his penchant for cronyism, and it is no wonder the useless cvunt has gone.

The UK is in a shambles and Brexit has meant it is the least able to weather the coming storms.

And yet the ragtag gaggle of utter dross running to replace him are all sticking to the same Brexit hymn sheet pandering to the same fuckwits who gave us the disaster in the first place. 

£1 = 1$US is getting closer all the time. 

Tax, you better pray Rishi wins or Blighty is further down the shitter than it thought.

----------


## armstrong

There's not a single person on the planet that's going to get past the first paragraph of that

----------


## Seekingasylum

Yes, it is a bit too challenging for the knuckle draggers but ......

----------


## taxexile

s.a.




> Tax, you better pray Rishi wins or Blighty is further down the shitter than it thought.


actually i'm hoping for mordaunt or badenoch.




> Is it because you spent a lifetime gawping into the maw of your paying public, as you plied your dentistry trade, that you seem incapable of embracing any concept other than the superficial and vacuous? Blinkered, narrow minded, obtuse, hidebound and ultimately dimwitted are all terms that could have been coined from the very same crucible that formed your insularity. Poor Tax, if only you had yanked that pointy head of yours out of the parochial bigotry of northern fuckwittery then you might have had a better understanding of the world around you.


firstly, dentistry is a profession, not a trade !

and secondly, brexit was democratically decided after a referendum, and therefore it had to be implemented, remainers and the so called neutrals tried their hardest to stall and prevent it and the eu, (humiliated that one of its three leading players decided it had enough of being dictated to by the germans and the french decided to exit) tried their hardest to revenge kneecap it and boris therefore played them at their own game and  got it done. 

at the moment i see france is in big trouble, the euro has attained parity with the dollar, and surprise surprise germany is still sucking putins cock ( remember when trump  warned merkel against russian energy independence and the german ministers all laughed in ridicule.. schadenfreude?)  and denying the ukraine the help it needs in order to prop up its failing economy.  i am proud of the uks response to ukraine and its freedom from the grip of the eu. i have always said that brexit will be a long game, and it will be, but in 10 years time the uk will look back on all this and the boris story will be re written. just as the thatcher story is slowly being re written now.

and all the while the poor useless farkackter failing badly managed hopeless lame duck uk economy has defied all expectations and grown by 0.5%. 

so shove that up your fucking arse and toss yourself off to potty mouth rayners sagging breasts you silly socialist.

so much for the verbose hyperbolic crowing nonsense spouted by mystic meg and her fucking tealeaves.

----------


## Seekingasylum

You really are getting a bit stupid these days.

The strength of the EU was never doctrinal, hegemonic or indeed partisan, it was its unequalled success in providing a democratic, liberal and stable platform offering unfettered commerce and opportunity, unburdened by regulation, to 28 countries and 500 million consumers united in the quest for a civilised and democratic association that was the envy of the world, all of which was desperate to trade with it.

Only the fucking stupid support Brexit and only the cretinous believe it will offer any advantage to anyone except Putin.

UKR are joining it, you silly old foozled frazzle, and France is clearly working better than the UK with its real GDP growth now on track for 2.4% whereas Brexit Blighted UK is......0.5%.

You silly old sausage.

----------


## taxexile

s.a.



> The strength of the EU ..... unburdened by regulation


such blindness to reality and a complete disregard for the truth proves beyond any doubt whatsoever that you have been forcibly indoctrinated by the brainwashing you received in your bovine complacency as 1. an obedient penpushing drone at the ministry of silly fucking walks, 2. an easily led guardian reader and 3. a disgruntled old chunterer seething with anger because your dreams of a life in portugal have been effectively scuppered, thereby condemning you to an eternity in the sweltering turd spattered hell that is pattaya.

have a nice day why dont you!.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Tax, take comfort in the knowledge that we more intelligent and informed have a shorthand method of divining the worth of a potential British acquaintance we might meet for the first time which is based on the simple question: how did you vote in the referendum?

If they respond by saying, we voted to leave, then walk away, you are talking to an idiot.

----------


## taxexile

> If they respond by saying, we voted to leave, then walk away, you are talking to an idiot.


with each intolerant, inaccurate, repetitive and blinkered post you make you remind me more and more of sturgeons lapdog, the fat jock ian blackford who for the past 5 years has failed to see beyond his own distorted stubbornness and has been saying exactly the same thing.

----------


## Iceman123

> There's not a single person on the planet that's going to get past the first paragraph of that


I got a new word in paragraph 3

”foozled”

----------


## cyrille

"I just want to give people a sense of hope" - Boris Johnson on his legacy.

----------


## panama hat

He is a legend in his own mind

----------

